# PoPo-quiz!



## AMUN (27 Juni 2007)

In Anlehnung an unser *Tittenquiz* gibt es ab heute ein neues kleines Leckerli.

Unser Popo-Quiz.

Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:

Es wird ein Popo von einem Celeb gepostet und die anderen versuchen den Star der hinter dem Hinterteil steckt zu erraten.

Wer richtig rät muss selbst ein Bild posten und alle anderen User sind wieder dran mit raten.

Tipps sind selbstverständlich auch erlaubt, aber erst nach einer gewissen Zeit.


Nun aber zur Sache:



Wer ist das ???


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Juni 2007)

Hmmm, dem Oberschenkeltatoo nach würd ich sagen Cheryl Tweedy von "Girls Aloud"


----------



## AMUN (28 Juni 2007)

Das war wohl etwas zu leicht… blödes Tattoo 



Dann mache mal weiter und zeige uns deinen Arsch


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Juni 2007)

Glaub mir, den willst du nicht sehen  

Ich poste aber mal nen doch recht anständigen Stellvertreter:





Viel Spaß


----------



## CCscorpionCP (28 Juni 2007)

ganz klar jessica alba


----------



## Fr33chen (28 Juni 2007)

CCscorpionCP schrieb:


> ganz klar jessica alba



Ja, wobei das Bild aus einem Fake ist, oder nicht? 
Wie auch immer: jessica, wie Scorpion schon sagte ^^


----------



## CCscorpionCP (28 Juni 2007)

ne ein fake ist des nicht


----------



## CCscorpionCP (28 Juni 2007)

Link entfernt....


Bitte keinen fremden Webspace verlinken


----------



## CCscorpionCP (28 Juni 2007)

wie gehts es dass das bild in meinem post angezeigt wird und nicht nur als link??


----------



## AMUN (28 Juni 2007)

CCscorpionCP schrieb:


> wie gehts es dass das bild in meinem post angezeigt wird und nicht nur als link??




Dazu solltest du mal in unserer "Feedback, Support und Anregungen" Area stöbern dort werden diese Themen behandelt


----------



## klhe (28 Juni 2007)

welches bild ist nun dran


----------



## AMUN (29 Juni 2007)

klhe schrieb:


> welches bild ist nun dran




Immer noch das von "Blinder Io"...


----------



## klhe (29 Juni 2007)

venus williams?!würde mir jetzt einfallen


----------



## CCscorpionCP (29 Juni 2007)

jessica alba ist schon richtig,wie ich schon gepostet hab, wart nur auf die bestätigung von blinder io, damit ich dann mein bild einposten kann


----------



## Blinder Io (29 Juni 2007)

Upps, Tschuldigung, natürlich war Jessica Alba richtig :thumbup: 

CCscorpionCP ist dran!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (29 Juni 2007)

wemm gehört der?



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CCscorpionCP (29 Juni 2007)

oje was ist den da passiert


----------



## Muli (29 Juni 2007)

Wirf doch vielleicht nochmal kurz einen Blick in dieses Thema:
Wie lade ich ein Bild hoch?
http://www.celebboard.net/feedback-support-und-anregungen/t-wie-lade-ich-ein-bild-hoch-2619.html

Da erhälst du reichhaltige Informationen.

Ansonsten schreib mir nochmal eine PN und wir unterhalten uns mal kurz in unserem Chat.


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## CCscorpionCP (30 Juni 2007)

ja stimmt schon! das ist der hintern von paris


----------



## Muli (30 Juni 2007)

Das könnte Cameron Diaz sein


----------



## Fr33chen (30 Juni 2007)

Auf jeden Fall schaut das Etikett raus ^^
Ist nicht so ganz einfach... keine perfekten Beine, helle Hautfarbe...
Kenn das Bild schon mal nicht, zumindest fällt es mir gerade nicht ein...

Also tippe ich mal auf: Nicole Kidman!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (1 Juli 2007)

kann es vllt Lindsay Lohan sein?


----------



## rise (2 Juli 2007)

Den kenn i doch 

Jessica Biel..oder^^?


----------



## Muli (3 Juli 2007)

ICh sage mal Eva Longoria!


----------



## Muli (8 Juli 2007)

Vielleicht noch einen kleinen netten Hinweis???


----------



## Bundy (9 Juli 2007)

Helle Haut, kein perfekter Körper und flach ist sie auch net...Tara Reid vielleicht?


----------



## Muli (12 Juli 2007)

Kelis Rogers vielleicht


----------



## CCscorpionCP (23 Juli 2007)

Pamela "Dueñas" Burgos vllt?


----------



## Fr33chen (23 Juli 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt 
Also leute ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (24 Juli 2007)

Danke 

Ist gar nicht so einfach ein Hinter-Foto zu finden 
Hab jetzt eins, das stark ausgeschnitten ist, wenn niemand drauf kommt, kommt ein Bild, das etwas mehr zeigt...

*Sorry, Bild entfernt*

Tipp: *Ihr kennt sie alle! Aber vielleicht nicht mehr *


----------



## Fr33chen (30 Juli 2007)

Oh Sorry, irgendwie ist der Threat untergegangen...  

Bin wieder da 
Nein, Tanja Thomas ist es nicht!


----------



## rise (31 Juli 2007)

Franziska van Almsick....???


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Aug. 2007)

Völlig richtig rise! :thumbup:


----------



## rise (3 Aug. 2007)

k dann bin i wohl dran..

bitteschön^^  


​


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Aug. 2007)

Wow, wow wow...
viel Bein, viel Haut, viel Erotik! 

Erst dachte ich an Miss Alba, aber das kommt dann doch nicht ganz hin...

ich denke: *Jennifer Aniston*


----------



## rise (3 Aug. 2007)

nein falsch^^... 

PS:mmeyerde darf net mit spielen da er bekanntlicherweise meine Rätsel immer sofort löst!:devil:


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Aug. 2007)

Hm... sieht aus, als wär die Miss relativ jung...
vielleicht Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## rise (3 Aug. 2007)

ja das ist FALSCH 

das mi dem nicht mitmachen war natürlich ein scherz!


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2007)

Ich will auch mal... *Kristin Cavallari*


----------



## rise (3 Aug. 2007)

So diese werte Frau kenn i noch net mal 

Also FALSCH 

ist auch relativ schwer find ich..nen Tip gibt es später


----------



## rise (5 Aug. 2007)

nein falsch 

Ich würde eher in die Model-Schiene gehen und ise ist viel viel jünger als Sharon Stone.


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Aug. 2007)

Falls auch "Nichtteammitglieder" mitmachen dürfen sollten wir es mal auflösen!!

Na dann sage ich mal "Lucy Clarkson"!!! Könnte stimmen, gell!!! 

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## rise (5 Aug. 2007)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Falls auch "Nichtteammitglieder" mitmachen dürfen sollten wir es mal auflösen!!
> 
> Na dann sage ich mal "Lucy Clarkson"!!! Könnte stimmen, gell!!!
> 
> ...





​

Da sist richtig..man erkennt sie zwar auf dem Foto nur von hinten(ist ja auch ein Po-Quiz) aber hier denk ich ist es besser zu sehen. 



​
Tobi ist dran^^


----------



## Fr33chen (5 Aug. 2007)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Falls auch "Nichtteammitglieder" mitmachen dürfen sollten wir es mal auflösen!!



Und warum sollten die nicht mitmachen dürfen? Natürlich, dürfen schließlcih alle, bzw. sollten alle! 

PS: Very nice woman ^^


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Aug. 2007)

Gut dass mich hier nicht alle so gut kennen sonst wäre es zu leicht!!! 

So, los geht es: 



Viel Spaß!
Tobi


----------



## CCscorpionCP (5 Aug. 2007)

gisele bündchen vllt?


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Aug. 2007)

Nein, aber sie kommt aus Brasilien!!!

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Aug. 2007)

Nein nein Adrianas Hintern sieht ganz anders aus!!!  

Sie ist aber auch eines der Topmodels bei Victoria´s secret!!

Hilfe: 

 

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Ich dachte gleich an sie, wegen deiner Signatur 
Aber mir ist der blöde Name nicht eingefallen ^^

Denke mal es ist: Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Aug. 2007)

Nein, leider, aber jetzt gibt es eh nicht mehr viele brasilianische Topmodels in Diensten von Victoria´s secret!  

Tobi

PS: in der Signatur ist sie nicht!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (6 Aug. 2007)

JASLENE GONZALEZ vllt


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Aug. 2007)

Leider nein - die gesuchte Dame hat bei der Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2005 und 2006 mitgemacht (das Bild stammt aus der 2005er Show)!

So, genug Hilfe!  

Tobi


----------



## rise (6 Aug. 2007)

lol..ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung^^

Aber dank Wikipedia.....vielleicht sie?

Gisele Bündchen ????


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> lol..ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung^^
> 
> Aber dank Wikipedia.....vielleicht sie?
> 
> Gisele Bündchen ????



Hatten wir schon 



CCscorpionCP schrieb:


> gisele bündchen vllt?



Ich sage: *Izabel Goulart* ?!


----------



## rise (6 Aug. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon



Was????:devil:  Son Mist^^...hab i übersehen!

Gut dann halt Ana Beatriz Barros???


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Aug. 2007)

Fr33chen du hast recht!!! Es ist IZABEL GOULART!!!! 

Geh rise, die Ana Beatriz Barros hat ganz andere Haare und ist viel größer!!

Fr33chen du bist dran!!!

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## rise (6 Aug. 2007)

Was weiss ich^^...ich kenn die eh alle net^^


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

So, dann mal das nächste:

*Zu wem gehört dieser schöne Popo?*






Viel Spaß beim knobeln!


----------



## Muli (7 Aug. 2007)

Ich sag mal Alizee und mache noch die 20 Zeichen voll


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Sharon Stone


Nein, *jünger* 


Muli schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Alizee und mache noch die 20 Zeichen voll


Nicht schlecht, aber *keine Sängerin*!


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Jessica Alba?


Nein, *keine Amerikanerin!*


----------



## mark lutz (7 Aug. 2007)

ich rate jetzt mal ins blaue und sage das ist kylie minouge


----------



## Fr33chen (8 Aug. 2007)

mark lutz schrieb:


> ich rate jetzt mal ins blaue und sage das ist kylie minouge


Nein, leider nicht 



mmeyerde schrieb:


> Sophie Marceau? Nee, kann eigentlich nicht


Richtig, eigentlich nicht  

Nochmal alle Tipps + einen neuen:
*jünger als Sharon Stone,
keine Sängerin,
keine Amerikanerin
keine Schauspielerin*

Jetzt aber!!!


----------



## rise (9 Aug. 2007)

Michelle Hunziker vielleicht???


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Aug. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, Sonya Krauss?


Nein, *keine Deutsche!*


rise schrieb:


> Michelle Hunziker vielleicht???


Nein, es handelt sich um ein *Model!*

Nochmal alle Tipps:
*jünger als Sharon Stone,
keine Sängerin,
keine Amerikanerin
keine Schauspielerin
keine Deutsche
Model*

Jetzt aber!!!


----------



## Sir Batzi (9 Aug. 2007)

Hab sie Adriana Lima
http://img7.imagevenue.com/loc563/th_29183_7_123_563lo.jpg
http://img130.imagevenue.com/loc503/th_29193_9_123_503lo.jpg


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Aug. 2007)

Sir Batzi schrieb:


> Hab sie Adriana Lima
> http://img7.imagevenue.com/loc563/th_29183_7_123_563lo.jpg
> http://img130.imagevenue.com/loc503/th_29193_9_123_503lo.jpg



Völlig richtig! 
*Gut gemacht Sir Batzi, du darfst das nächste Rätsel erstellen!*



Forrest Gump schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Sir Batzi (9 Aug. 2007)

Danke Fr33chen
Dann kommt hiermit Nachschub.


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Aug. 2007)

Puh, gut verhüllt! 

Ich rate mal und sage:
*Lindsay Lohan*


----------



## Sir Batzi (9 Aug. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Puh, gut verhüllt!
> 
> Ich rate mal und sage:
> *Lindsay Lohan*




Soll ja nicht zu einfach werden! 

Aber *tut mir Leid* Sie ist es *nicht*.

Aber Sie ist auch *Schauspielerin*.


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Aug. 2007)

Sind wir zwei hier alleine? 

Na ich sag dann mal:
*Jodie Foster* glaub aber irgendwie net ^^


----------



## Sir Batzi (10 Aug. 2007)

Stimmt auch nicht!
Schade das sonst keiner mitmacht.
*
Tipp*: Sie gehört zur dunkleren Sorte.


----------



## rise (10 Aug. 2007)

Halle Berry vielleicht??


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Aug. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Halle Berry vielleicht??


Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt! 

Ich sag dann mal: *Naomi Campell*


----------



## CCscorpionCP (10 Aug. 2007)

cameron diaz ....?????


----------



## Sir Batzi (12 Aug. 2007)

Keine schlechten Vorschläge!!

Tut mir Leid war alles falsch bis jetzt.
Zur Erleichterung ein bischen mehr von dem Hintern. 





Tipp: Sie ist in Amerika geboren


----------



## racky (12 Aug. 2007)

Tyra Banks vielleicht?


----------



## Sir Batzi (13 Aug. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> Dann eben: Beyonce Knowless?





racky schrieb:


> Tyra Banks vielleicht?



Tut mir Leid Leute. 

Ein neuer Tipp: Sie wurde 1968 geb.

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## CCscorpionCP (13 Aug. 2007)

Kylie Minogue is es oder?


----------



## Sir Batzi (14 Aug. 2007)

Kylie Minogue is es auch nicht 

Alle Tipps nochmal:
*Schauspielerin
dunklere Sorte Mensch
Amerikanerin
1968 geboren 
und einen neuen und letzten sonst löse ich in 12 std auf
Sie wurde vor Kylie Minogue geboren und ist auch Model!!*

Waren die Letzten Tipps.

Viel Spaß
Sir Batzi


----------



## CCscorpionCP (14 Aug. 2007)

Ashley Judd, Catherine Bell, Charlotte Ross, Kelly Hu, Lucy Liu, Traci Bingham, Yasmine Bleeth, na vllt eine von denen???


----------



## CCscorpionCP (14 Aug. 2007)

denke es aber Traci Bingham, schauspielrin(baywatch), model, vor kylie minogue geboren


----------



## Fr33chen (14 Aug. 2007)

Bitte jeweils nur einen Rateversuch, danke! 



CCscorpionCP schrieb:


> denke es aber Traci Bingham, schauspielrin(baywatch), model, vor kylie minogue geboren



Das sollte stimmen, hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt!


----------



## Sir Batzi (15 Aug. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Bitte jeweils nur einen Rateversuch, danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jawohl es hat ja doch geklappt.





Na dann mach mal weiter *CCscorpionCP*. Tut mir Leid Fr33chen er war schneller  
Freu mich auf die nächste Dame!!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (15 Aug. 2007)

ok weiter gehts


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Aug. 2007)

Naomi Campell?
Wobei sooo dunkel ist die nicht


----------



## CCscorpionCP (15 Aug. 2007)

nein naomi ist es nicht


----------



## schaffner55 (17 Aug. 2007)

Also Serena denke ich eher nicht, deren Hintern sieht so aus:


----------



## CCscorpionCP (17 Aug. 2007)

ne keine von denen!!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (18 Aug. 2007)

ne die war ja erst als letzte!


----------



## Goekhan (21 Aug. 2007)

))) nicht schlecht,danke für das quiz


----------



## CCscorpionCP (22 Aug. 2007)

des mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Sir Batzi (22 Aug. 2007)

CCscorpionCP des Bild ist weg kannst du es nochmal hochladen?
Danke!!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (22 Aug. 2007)




----------



## schaffner55 (23 Aug. 2007)

Wie wärs mit Melanie Brown?
Sieht aber eher zu schlank aus...


----------



## CCscorpionCP (23 Aug. 2007)

nein nicht melanie brown


----------



## Muli (3 Sep. 2007)

Also an dieser Stelle wäre ich für einen Hinweis empfänglich


----------



## CCscorpionCP (5 Sep. 2007)

sie ist eine sängerin


----------



## MajorTom (5 Sep. 2007)

ich versuchs mit Jamelia .... ?


----------



## CCscorpionCP (5 Sep. 2007)

nein leider auch nicht


----------



## CCscorpionCP (5 Sep. 2007)

nächster tipp: sie wurde september 1981 geboren und ist zudem auch noch schauspielerin


----------



## MajorTom (5 Sep. 2007)

dann dürfte dieses knackige Hinterteil Beyonce gehören *g

im Falle eine Falles, darf jemand anderes weitermachen :thumbup:


----------



## CCscorpionCP (6 Sep. 2007)

ne beyonce ist es leider auch nicht


----------



## Sir Batzi (6 Sep. 2007)

*Jennifer Kate Hudson* (born September 12, 1981) is an American actress and singer. She first gained notice as one of the finalists on the third season of the FOX television series American Idol. She went on to star as Effie White in the 2006 musical film Dreamgirls, for which she won an Oscar, a Golden Globe, a BAFTA, a SAG Award and two BET Awards.


----------



## CCscorpionCP (9 Sep. 2007)

tut mir leid sie ist es aber auch nicht


----------



## CCscorpionCP (9 Sep. 2007)

sorry, leider auch nicht


----------



## CCscorpionCP (1 Okt. 2007)

ok, na dann soll ichs vllt auflösen?


----------



## Sir Batzi (1 Okt. 2007)

Wir kommen einfach nicht drauf.
Mit auflösen wäre uns schon geholfen!!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (1 Okt. 2007)

christina milian


----------



## Muli (10 Okt. 2007)

Die ist nicht gerade unbekannt, aber drauf gekommen wäre ich nicht 

Wäre klasse wenn du nochmal ein etwas "einfacheres" einstellen würdest


----------



## CCscorpionCP (10 Okt. 2007)




----------



## rise (16 Okt. 2007)

Ziemlich schwitzig das ganze^^


Würde sagen es handelt sich um eine Sängerin!

Die "Biedermann" vielleicht?


----------



## CCscorpionCP (16 Okt. 2007)

neib tut mir leid die biedermann ist es nicht


----------



## rise (17 Okt. 2007)

Ah ich glaube ich weiss es....der doch etwas feuchte POPO erinnert mich an jemand... 

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Muli (18 Okt. 2007)

Ich meine da ein Tattoo über dem Hintern zu erkennen!
Traurig nur, dass mir da gerade nur Briana Banks zu einfällt


----------



## CCscorpionCP (18 Okt. 2007)

ja rise gnaz richtig das ist die schöne anna, dacht diesmal mach ich was leichteres wie des letzte!:thumbup:


----------



## rise (20 Okt. 2007)

Gut dann mache ich mal weiter....



​


----------



## FranziScherzy (23 Okt. 2007)

Paris Hilton?? *lol*

Ansonsten brauch ich ein Tipp.

Die Frau ist blond oda!?


----------



## rise (23 Okt. 2007)

Paris Hilton ist richtig 

Ich gebe ab...


----------



## FranziScherzy (23 Okt. 2007)

na gut, dann bitte hier:


----------



## CCscorpionCP (23 Okt. 2007)

vllt rihanna !


----------



## Konbold (24 Okt. 2007)

Vielleicht Amerie

http://www.ialink.tv/e_news/10-01-05/images/article_1/amerie_art_2.jpg


----------



## FranziScherzy (24 Okt. 2007)

;D Ja, Amerie.

hab nicht sooo viele Asspics *lol*


----------



## Konbold (24 Okt. 2007)

Hier ist das Neue





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rise (24 Okt. 2007)

hmm den hat der gute Dieter schon ein paarmal gesehn denke ich...:3drofl: 

Es müsste eig. Estefania Küster sein^^


----------



## Konbold (25 Okt. 2007)

Ja Stimmt War zu leicht


----------



## Muli (6 Nov. 2007)

Dann ist der rise ja eigentlich wieder dran oder möchte sich wer anderes erbarmen und hier ein Bildchen zum Erraten einstellen?


----------



## rise (10 Nov. 2007)

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit hier dran...:3dsmile: 

Bei allen Quiz´s bin ich am Drücker.Bloss keiner macht so richtig mit


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

Na dann platz ich doch einfach mal dazwischen 
Mit einem, das defintiv machbar ist, wahrscheinlich zu einfach?!
Na mal sehen 




Viel Spaß beim rätseln!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (10 Nov. 2007)

ganz klar jessika alba


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

CCscorpionCP schrieb:


> ganz klar jessika alba


Ganz klar zu einfach 
Kennt jeder  

Glückwunsch und du bist dran!


----------



## CCscorpionCP (14 Nov. 2007)

ok dann mach ich mal


----------



## Muli (14 Nov. 2007)

Alizee vielleicht? *20 zeichen voll mach*


----------



## CCscorpionCP (15 Nov. 2007)

nein alizee ist es nicht


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

jessica simpson


- a


----------



## CCscorpionCP (17 Nov. 2007)

die ist es ebenfalls nicht


----------



## rise (18 Nov. 2007)

Die gute Kylie Minogue vielleicht?


----------



## CCscorpionCP (18 Nov. 2007)

tut mir leid auch nicht


----------



## szeve (24 Nov. 2007)

eva longoria?????????????


----------



## CCscorpionCP (24 Nov. 2007)

nein sorry die ist es auch nicht


----------



## rise (25 Nov. 2007)

michelle hunziker???


----------



## MajorTom (25 Nov. 2007)

Jennifer Ellison ? vielleicht ?


----------



## CCscorpionCP (25 Nov. 2007)

nein die letzten beiden stimmen auch net


----------



## wasi (27 Nov. 2007)

lindsay lohan vieleicht


----------



## Muli (27 Nov. 2007)

Oder wie wäre es mal mit einem kleinen Tipp?


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (27 Nov. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Oder wie wäre es mal mit einem kleinen Tipp?



Nicht mehr nötig Muli!!! Wasi hat recht!!! :thumbup:

Es ist die Lindsay Lohan! 

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## CCscorpionCP (27 Nov. 2007)

ja es ist lindsay lohan, weiter gehts mit Wasi


----------



## rise (28 Nov. 2007)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Nicht mehr nötig Muli!!! Wasi hat recht!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Es ist die Lindsay Lohan!
> 
> ...





Warst du der Rätselersteller Tobi?^^Bist dir deiner Sache aber sehr sicher^^


----------



## wasi (29 Nov. 2007)

sry bin im momment noch leichte probleme wie man bilder postet habe so leichte probleme damit macht bitte mal ein anderer weiter


----------



## copkiller (27 Jan. 2008)

Na dann bin ich doch mal so frei und mache weiter! Wem gehört dieser Po?


----------



## Muli (31 Jan. 2008)

Cameron Diaz vielleicht?


----------



## CCscorpionCP (31 Jan. 2008)

rihanna eventuell?


----------



## Tokko (18 Feb. 2008)

Ich tippe auf Kelly Clarkson.:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (8 März 2008)

Avril Lavigne?


----------



## GeorginaB (9 März 2008)

Ich versuchs mal mit Britney Spears


----------



## Tokko (28 März 2008)

Damit der Thread nicht stirbt erlaube ich mir mal ihn fortzusetzen.

Wem gehört diese "Heck"?





Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (1 Apr. 2008)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Cameron Diaz ist es nicht.

Next try.

Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2008)

shakira?


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Leider ist es nicht Shakira. Guck dir doch mal die "Kiste" an.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (3 Apr. 2008)

dann ist es eva longoria oder frau lopez

stimmts?????


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Ist leider nicht richtig.



Hier mal eine andere Heckansicht von unserer "Gesuchten".






Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (9 Apr. 2008)

Nelly Furtado?


----------



## Tokko (9 Apr. 2008)

Auch nicht richtig.

Kleiner Tipp :

Die Dame wurde in New York geboren.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (15 Apr. 2008)

Adriana Lima vielleicht?
Kommt mir nur bissl blass vor!


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Adriana Lima vielleicht?
> Kommt mir nur bissl blass vor!



Adriana ist es nicht...

Aber ein bissl blass ist diese Dame von Natur aus.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (15 Apr. 2008)

Dann vielleicht Emmy Rossum?


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2008)

Auch nicht....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (18 Apr. 2008)

Dann vielleicht ..... nochmal ein Tipp


----------



## Tokko (18 Apr. 2008)

Ihr ursprünglicher Name lautet :

 Yùlíng

Das sollte aber reichen....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (18 Apr. 2008)

Lucy Alexis Liu - der Hinweis war zu eindeutig.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (18 Apr. 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Lucy Alexis Liu - der Hinweis war zu eindeutig.
> 
> Gruß mjw



Der Hinweis war Mega-Eindeutig. Die Runde geht an dich.:thumbup:

Was soll man machen wen die Kollegen diesen kleinen asiatischen Knackar*** mit solchen Kalibern wie Adriana Lima oder Shakira vergleichen.



 



Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (18 Apr. 2008)

Ich hoffe das jeder mal darf ...

... hier mein Angebot:




​
Viel Spaß beim raten. 

mfg von mjw


----------



## Muli (20 Apr. 2008)

Christina Ricci?


----------



## mjw (20 Apr. 2008)

Nein, beim nächsten Versuch gibts den ersten Tip.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (20 Apr. 2008)

Lindsay Lohan vielleicht???

Aber bevor ein Tipp kommt, darf sicher auch nochmal wer anders hier mitraten


----------



## mjw (20 Apr. 2008)

Nein auch nicht Lindsay, sorry. Dann warten wir noch ein wenig mit ´nem Tip.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (21 Apr. 2008)

Ich sag mal Mary-Kate Olsen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (21 Apr. 2008)

Bei der ist glaub ich nicht halb soviel dran - sorry.
Den nächsten Vorschlag bitte.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (21 Apr. 2008)

Gisele Bundchen vielleicht?


----------



## mjw (21 Apr. 2008)

So isses, hier der Beweis:



 

​Bilder wurden in Miami-Beach aufgenommen.

mfg von mjw


----------



## Muli (21 Apr. 2008)

JUHU!!!

Und hier ein neues!


*Klick mich!*


 ​

Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Tokko (21 Apr. 2008)

Ich sag mal Nelly Furtado.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (22 Apr. 2008)

Nelly Furtado ist nicht richtig ... es ist auch keine professionelle Sängerin...


----------



## Tokko (25 Apr. 2008)

Dann sag ich mal Jessica Simpson.


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

Auch Jessica Simpson ist nicht richtig ...

Als Tipp: Sie hat mehr einen südamerikanischen Einschlag ...


----------



## mjw (27 Apr. 2008)

Ana Beatriz Barros?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (28 Apr. 2008)

Leider auch nicht richtig ...

Tipp: Sie wollte George Clooney zu Ihrem Hund machen und Ihn "Bello" nennen ...


----------



## Muli (2 Mai 2008)

Na, hat niemand mehr einen Vorschlag???

Hier noch einmal das Bild und alle Tipps:


*Klick mich!*


 ​
1. Es handelt sich um keine professionelle Sängerin - Sie ist eine Schauspielerin
2. Sie hat mehr einen südamerikanischen Einschlag ...
3. Innerhalb eines Ihrer Filme: Sie wollte George Clooney zu Ihrem Hund machen und Ihn "Bello" nennen ...

Jetzt muss das aber was werden


----------



## Tokko (2 Mai 2008)

Willkommen in der Sklaverei....





Das kann ja nur meine kleine Chica *Salma Hayek* sein. 

Schande über mich, das ich meinen Liebling nicht früher erkannt habe...*bestraftsichselber*

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (4 Mai 2008)

Das ist natürlich richtig :thumbup:





Und du bist wieder dran


----------



## mjw (4 Mai 2008)

Das war aber direkt nach der letzten Brigitte - Diät. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (4 Mai 2008)

Los gehts....

Zu wem gehört dieses Hinterteil.





Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (5 Mai 2008)

Jennifer Lopez? Ist zumindest nen proportional gesehen größeres Popöchen!


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

Frau Lopez ist nicht richtig.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (5 Mai 2008)

Dann habe ich noch Vida Guerra im Angebot


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

Auch Vida ist es nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (5 Mai 2008)

Mutya Buena!

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

Na toll....

Da denke ich weil Katzun nicht on ist erkennt sie keiner, und dann sowas.

Mutya Buena ist korrekt.



 

​
Du bist dran mjw.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (5 Mai 2008)

Hier ein neus A.... - Quiz:



​
Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

Ich sag mal Uma Thurman.


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (5 Mai 2008)

Ja. Richtig, das war wohl zu einfach.



 

 ​Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

Wußte doch das mir dieser Hintern bekannt vorkam..


Und weiter gehts. Wem gehört dieser Knackars**?




​

Viel Spaß

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (5 Mai 2008)

Leelee Sobieski?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2008)

> Leelee Sobieski



Leider falsch.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (8 Mai 2008)

Aber das könnte mal Madonna sein


----------



## Tokko (8 Mai 2008)

Madonna ist auch nicht richtig.

1. Tipp : Sie wurde in New York City geboren.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Demon (9 Mai 2008)

*Hmmm...vielleicht*

Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## Tokko (9 Mai 2008)

Demon schrieb:


> Scarlett Johansson?



Das ist richtig.







Die Runde geht an dich.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Demon (9 Mai 2008)

Na dann, hier mal der nächste A***h


----------



## Tokko (10 Mai 2008)

Ich sag mal Eva Mendez.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Nö, die isses nich...


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

Cameron Diaz?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Nö auch nich...

Tip:
-Sie ist Kanadierin


----------



## Avenger2010 (10 Mai 2008)

Nelly Furtado vielleicht?


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Avenger2010 schrieb:


> Nelly Furtado vielleicht?



Nö auch nich...


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

Alanis Morissette?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Nope...

Tip 2:
-Sie ist Kanadierin...
-...und Schauspielerin...


----------



## Avenger2010 (10 Mai 2008)

Elisha Cuthbert?


----------



## Demon (10 Mai 2008)

Yep, that´s right...





You´re on avenger


----------



## Avenger2010 (12 Mai 2008)

Dann geht es hier mal weiter 





Wer ist denn die Knackdame?


----------



## rise (13 Mai 2008)

hmm....*überleg*

Hillary Swank?


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

.... oder Sandra Bullock?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Avenger2010 (13 Mai 2008)

Das ist beides nicht richtig.
Als kleiner Hinweis: Die Dame ist eine doch recht erfolgreiche Sängerin!


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

Shakira?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Avenger2010 (13 Mai 2008)

Auch Shakira ist nicht richtig


----------



## rise (14 Mai 2008)

ähm....Kylie Minogue?


----------



## mjw (14 Mai 2008)

Frau Biedermann?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Avenger2010 (14 Mai 2008)

Falsch und Falsch ...

Dann gebe ich mal einen weiteren Tipp:
1. Es handelt sich um eine Sängerin
2. Geboren im Jahre 1979 in den USA


----------



## Demon (14 Mai 2008)

Pink vielleicht? Oder nich? Oder doch?


----------



## Avenger2010 (14 Mai 2008)

Demon schrieb:


> Pink vielleicht? Oder nich? Oder doch?



Oder DOCH ist richtig 

Hier die Auflösung:






Pink (mit Bai Ling) beim Rudern


----------



## Demon (14 Mai 2008)

Das neue Popöchen:


----------



## mjw (14 Mai 2008)

Jessica Alba?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Katzun (14 Mai 2008)

Alisha Keys???


----------



## Demon (14 Mai 2008)

Beide nüscht....


----------



## mjw (14 Mai 2008)

Paris Hilton?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (14 Mai 2008)

Von der würd ich nie was posten...xD

-Es handelt sich um eine Sängerin


----------



## Muli (15 Mai 2008)

Lindsay Lohan vielleicht?


----------



## Demon (15 Mai 2008)

Aber mit nichten...


----------



## mjw (17 Mai 2008)

Jessica Simpson?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (17 Mai 2008)

Auch nicht...

wenn ich mir die bisherigen Antworten so anschau, muss ich feststellen, dass die eingeschlagene Richtung ziemlich falsch ist...ich nenne es mal "Michael-Jackson-Effekt" 

-Es handelt sich um eine Sängerin....
-...die eher dunkelhäutig ist...


----------



## mjw (17 Mai 2008)

Rihanna???

Gruß mjw


----------



## Demon (18 Mai 2008)

Oh...Ja...sowas von richtig...





You´re next mjw


----------



## mjw (20 Mai 2008)

Hier das nächst Bild, viel Spass:



​


----------



## mjw (21 Mai 2008)

HAAAAAALLO, nicht einschlafen!


----------



## Tokko (21 Mai 2008)

Jessica Alba vielleicht?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (21 Mai 2008)

Nein, leider nicht.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (23 Mai 2008)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Nein - Frau Longoria ist auch falsch.

Hier ein Tip: amerik. Schauspielerin, wurde in Deutschland durch ´ne Fernsehserie erst richtig bekannt.

Gruß mjw


----------



## maierchen (23 Mai 2008)

Sahra Michelle Cellar! Vielleicht


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

So ist es!


​
Jetzt bist du dran.


----------



## maierchen (3 Juni 2008)

Sorry schöner Popo braucht zeit




​

Vlel Spaß!


----------



## Muli (4 Juni 2008)

Ist das nicht Christina Aguilera?


----------



## maierchen (5 Juni 2008)

Nein das ist sie nicht!


----------



## mjw (6 Juni 2008)

Heidi Klum.


----------



## maierchen (8 Juni 2008)

Nein aber Deutsch!


----------



## Muli (9 Juni 2008)

Jeanette Biedermann vielleicht?


----------



## mjw (9 Juni 2008)

Janin Reinhardt


----------



## maierchen (9 Juni 2008)

Du bist dran mjw!
na´aus welchem Blättchen war das denn? ​


----------



## mjw (10 Juni 2008)

​
Dann mal los ....


----------



## mjw (16 Juni 2008)

Na - wie wärs wenigstens mit ´nen Versuch?!


----------



## Tokko (17 Juni 2008)

Paris Hilton?

So wie die sich begrapschen läßt.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (17 Juni 2008)

Nein, nicht Paris.


----------



## Muli (17 Juni 2008)

Nicky Hilton?


----------



## canal1 (17 Juni 2008)

Gwen Stefani?


----------



## mjw (17 Juni 2008)

Nein und nein!
Amerika ist im übrigen ganz schlecht obwohl sie mal mit ´nem Amerikaner verheiratet war.


----------



## mjw (23 Juni 2008)

Scheint ja ziemlich schwer zu sein .... 
Dann ein weiter Tip.

Die Gute lebt heute in Italien.


----------



## Tokko (29 Juni 2008)

*grübel*

Echt nicht einfach.


----------



## mjw (29 Juni 2008)

Dann ein weiterer Tip:

*Sie ist gebürtige Tschechin. *


----------



## mjw (2 Juli 2008)

Und hier der Finale Tip:

*War mal Wonderbra - Model.*

Jetzt aber ....


----------



## Buterfly (3 Juli 2008)

Eva Herzigova?


----------



## mjw (7 Juli 2008)

Ja, Eva Herzigova.



 

Glückwunsch - du bist ....


----------



## Buterfly (7 Juli 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bild








​


----------



## mjw (7 Juli 2008)

Gisele Bundchen?


----------



## Buterfly (7 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Gisele Bundchen?



Leider nicht, obwohl die auch nen netten Hintern hat


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

*Paris Hilton?*


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> *Paris Hilton?*



Nee, leider auch nicht.

Kleiner Tip: Sie ist *Schauspielerin*


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

*Mena Suvari?*


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> *Mena Suvari?*



Nee.

Tip 2:
Sie surft gerne und man hat sie auch in ein paar Filmen surfen sehen.


----------



## mjw (8 Juli 2008)

*Kate Bosworth?*


----------



## Buterfly (9 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> *Kate Bosworth?*



Nee!

Noch'n kleiner Tipp. Sie ist das Gegenteil von dem da -> :devil:


----------



## mjw (9 Juli 2008)

Buenos Dias ....
*
Cameron Diaz?*


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Buenos Dias ....
> *
> Cameron Diaz?*














Richtig!!!


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juli 2008)

Die Bilder hab ich dazu in nen eigenen Post.

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=45211


----------



## mjw (10 Juli 2008)

*Hier ein neues:*



​


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2008)

So bleich wie die ist vielleicht Alyson Hannigan ?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (10 Juli 2008)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## General (10 Juli 2008)

Könnte es die gute Lindsay Lohan sein?


----------



## mjw (11 Juli 2008)

Nein, nicht Lindsay.


----------



## Tokko (11 Juli 2008)

Anna Faris?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (11 Juli 2008)

Nein, auch nicht "Anna Faris". Daher hier der erste Tip:

1. Der abgelichtete A***h gehört zu einer amerikanischen Filmschauspielerin.


----------



## General (12 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Nein, auch nicht "Anna Faris". Daher hier der erste Tip:
> 
> 1. Der abgelichtete A***h gehört zu einer amerikanischen Filmschauspielerin.


Mensch Amerika ist gross,und hat viele Ärsche-mal etwas genauer bitte


----------



## mjw (12 Juli 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Mensch Amerika ist gross,und hat viele Ärsche-mal etwas genauer bitte



O. K. dann etwas konkreter: *Nordamerika ohne Canada*.


----------



## General (16 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> O. K. dann etwas konkreter: *Nordamerika ohne Canada*.



Muss leider passen,bin raus aus dem Spiel


----------



## mjw (16 Juli 2008)

Na gut, dann ein weiterer Tip:
*Die Gute ist 1982 in Brooklyn, New York geboren.*


----------



## mjw (25 Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein TIP, damit es mal weitergeht:

*Weltweite Bekanntheit errang sie 2001 durch den Film „Plötzlich Prinzessin“, in dem sie an der Seite von Julie Andrews zu sehen ist.

*


----------



## General (25 Juli 2008)

Anne Hathaway vielleicht?


----------



## mjw (27 Juli 2008)

Ja das ist richtig blupper:



 

​
Mach du bitte weiter.


----------



## General (27 Juli 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig blupper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber bin lieber des Rätsels Löser-nicht böse sein!


----------



## mjw (31 Juli 2008)

Dann mach ich nochmal weiter:



​


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2008)

Tara Reid?


----------



## mjw (1 Aug. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Tara Reid?



Nein - Frau Reid ist falsch.


----------



## Buterfly (3 Aug. 2008)

Mischa Barton?


----------



## mjw (3 Aug. 2008)

Nein, auch nicht Mischa Barton!
Das einzige was bsher stimmt ist der Beruf, Schauspielerin. 

Weiter gehts ....


----------



## mjw (7 Aug. 2008)

Ich löse mal zur "Vorsicht" das Quiz da ich mich mal ein wenig bedeckt halte .... 

Uma Thurman ist natürlich die Lösung:


----------



## Buterfly (8 Aug. 2008)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, da meins ja sozusagen richtig war 



​


----------



## General (8 Aug. 2008)

Lafee ?


----------



## Hausschuh (8 Aug. 2008)

Hillary Duff ?^^


----------



## Buterfly (10 Aug. 2008)

Hausschuh schrieb:


> Hillary Duff ?^^



Ich hätte sie ohne Kopf posten sollen 

Du hast recht, Hillary Duff ist es :thumbup:

Du bist dran!


----------



## Tokko (16 Aug. 2008)

Wir warten auf deinen Einsatz Hausschuh.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (27 Aug. 2008)

Möchte den nicht ein anderer weiter machen


----------



## Tokko (28 Aug. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Möchte den nicht ein anderer weiter machen



Willst du weitermachen blupper?


----------



## General (28 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Willst du weitermachen blupper?



Danke aber bin lieber des Rätsels Löser


----------



## Tokko (28 Aug. 2008)

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang.

Wen gehört diese wohlgeformte Kiste?




​

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (29 Aug. 2008)

Man Man dat is aber schwer

Haste mal nen Tipp?


----------



## Tokko (29 Aug. 2008)

Logo hab ich nen Tipp.

US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Aug. 2008)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## Tokko (29 Aug. 2008)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt?



Leider daneben.


----------



## General (29 Aug. 2008)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## Tokko (30 Aug. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Jessica Biel?



Auch daneben.


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Aug. 2008)

dann vielleicht Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Buterfly (31 Aug. 2008)

Eva Mendez 

...obwohl die wahrscheinlich dunklere Haut hat


----------



## Tokko (31 Aug. 2008)

Richtig. Die Dame ist relativ hellhäutig. Sie kommt ja auch aus Texas.


----------



## Buterfly (1 Sep. 2008)

​


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2008)

Nina Moric?


----------



## Buterfly (2 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Nina Moric?



Leider falsch


----------



## Tokko (3 Sep. 2008)

Liz Hurley?


----------



## Buterfly (3 Sep. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Liz Hurley?



Nee, dann mal ein Tip:

1) Sie ist US-Schauspielerin - mal wieder


----------



## General (7 Sep. 2008)

Noch nen Tipp


----------



## Buterfly (7 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Noch nen Tipp



Der nächste ist nur für dich 

1) Sie ist US-Schauspielerin
2) Die Sendung in der sie spielt läuft/lief im deutschen FreeTV
und noch ein kleiner Tip zum Sendung:




+


----------



## General (7 Sep. 2008)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## Buterfly (8 Sep. 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Eva Longoria?



Richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2008)

Dann gebe ich die Bühne frei,wer möchte weitermachen?


----------



## SabberOpi (9 Sep. 2008)

Na dann mach ich mal weiter, viel Spass beim raten:


----------



## Buterfly (9 Sep. 2008)

Das ist ja mal ein Standart-Arsch 

Gib mal nen kleinen Tip; hab nicht die leiseste Ahnung


----------



## SabberOpi (9 Sep. 2008)

Is ne Schauspielerin


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2008)

Selma Hayek?


----------



## SabberOpi (9 Sep. 2008)

falsch...


----------



## Tokko (10 Sep. 2008)

Ich sag mal Uma Thurman.


----------



## SabberOpi (10 Sep. 2008)

Nö Uma ist es nicht... Noch ein kleiner Tipp: "...this is the longest day of my life"....  Also wers jetzt nicht weiß


----------



## Tokko (13 Sep. 2008)

Ich vermute mal Elisha Cuthbert.


----------



## SabberOpi (14 Sep. 2008)

Richtig... und der nächste bitte


----------



## Tokko (14 Sep. 2008)

Auf zur nächsten Runde. 

Wem gehört diese Kiste?



 
​


----------



## SabberOpi (15 Sep. 2008)

Hm kenn ich, hab ich schon mal gesehen, ist es vlt. Britney?


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

Nein. Britney isses nicht.


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

Nina Moric?Nach der Pofalte zu urteilen


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

Auch falsch..


----------



## Tokko (22 Sep. 2008)

Damit mal ein bissel Bewegung reinkommt.

1. Tipp: Die Dame stammt aus England


----------



## General (22 Sep. 2008)

Ich tipp mal ins blaue hinein Jenny Frost


----------



## Tokko (22 Sep. 2008)

Durch das blaue hindurch falsch getippt.


----------



## General (23 Sep. 2008)

Lucy Pinder?ist aufjedenfall Engländerin


----------



## Tokko (23 Sep. 2008)

Die ist es aber auch nicht.

1. Tipp: Die Dame stammt aus England
2. Tipp: Kam 1983 zur Welt.


----------



## FCB_Cena (23 Sep. 2008)

Jodi Albert? Falls es richtig ist, soll bitte ein anderer weitermachen


----------



## Tokko (23 Sep. 2008)

Ist falsch.


----------



## FCB_Cena (23 Sep. 2008)

Amy Winehouse?


----------



## Tokko (23 Sep. 2008)

Niemals nicht....


----------



## FCB_Cena (23 Sep. 2008)

Emily Blunt?^^


----------



## Tokko (23 Sep. 2008)

Auch daneben.



Beim nächsten Versuch gibts nen neuen Tipp.


----------



## Buterfly (24 Sep. 2008)

*
*

Jodi Albert?


----------



## Tokko (25 Sep. 2008)

Auch falsch.

Dann gibt es mal nen neuen Tipp.

1. Tipp: Die Dame stammt aus England
2. Tipp: Kam 1983 zur Welt.
3. Tipp: Die Dame hat schon mehrere Wettbewerbe/Wahlen gewonnen


----------



## General (25 Sep. 2008)

Lucy Clarkson


----------



## Tokko (25 Sep. 2008)

Nein die isses nicht.


----------



## General (26 Sep. 2008)

Ich hab keinen blassen schimmer


----------



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

Nun gut. Ich bin gnädig.

1. Tipp: Die Dame stammt aus England
2. Tipp: Kam 1983 zur Welt.
3. Tipp: Die Dame hat schon mehrere Wettbewerbe/Wahlen gewonnen
4. Tipp: Man beschreibt sie auch als "an English fashion and glamour model, with big boobs."


----------



## FCB_Cena (27 Sep. 2008)

Lucy Pinder?


----------



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

Auch daneben.


----------



## General (28 Sep. 2008)

Keeley Hazell?


----------



## Buterfly (28 Sep. 2008)

> 4. Tipp: Man beschreibt sie auch als "an English fashion and glamour model, with big boobs."


Da hätt ich doch jetzt auf Katie Price getippt, aber die is leider nicht '83 geboren


----------



## Tokko (28 Sep. 2008)

Sind beide falsch. Ich suche mir anscheinend immer die unbekannten Mädel raus.


----------



## FCB_Cena (28 Sep. 2008)

Danielle Lloyd?


----------



## Buterfly (28 Sep. 2008)

FCB_Cena schrieb:


> Danielle Lloyd?



uiuiui ganz heißer Tip, Tokko's Hintern könnte gelöst sein


----------



## Tokko (28 Sep. 2008)

Es ist vollbracht....



Danielle ist korrekt.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​Your turn.


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Sep. 2008)

Sooo ich hoff diesmal verschwindet's zwischendurch nicht wieder


----------



## General (1 Okt. 2008)

Ich seh in,aber hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Tokko (1 Okt. 2008)

Kylie Minogue vielleicht.


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Okt. 2008)

Falsch


----------



## General (1 Okt. 2008)

Heidi Montag?


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Okt. 2008)

Leider falsch

Sie ist ein deutsches Model.


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2008)

Sollte es vielleicht unsere Heidi (Klum) sein?


----------



## General (2 Okt. 2008)

Lena Gercke?


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Okt. 2008)

Beide falsch 

Sie ist deutsches Model kroatischer Abstammung  na?


----------



## General (3 Okt. 2008)

Das war ein guter Tipp:Monika Ivancan


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Okt. 2008)

Richtig!


----------



## General (5 Okt. 2008)

So wem ist dieser?


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

Franziska Van Almsick vielleicht?


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2008)

Nein

1 Tipp:US Amerikanerin


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Okt. 2008)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2008)

Nein Cena leider falsch


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

Dann werfe ich mal Grace Park in die Runde.


----------



## General (6 Okt. 2008)

Ne Tokko die kenn ich auch nicht

1 Tipp:US Amerikanerin
2 Tipp:geboren 1967


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Okt. 2008)

Tia Carrere?


----------



## General (7 Okt. 2008)

Nein Cena,morgen gibs den nächsten Tipp

Glaube wir 3 spielen eh allein für uns 

@ Cena,haste ne Ahnung beim Tittenquiz?


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Okt. 2008)

Nee, überhaupt gar nicht :|

hmm... dann versuch ich's hier nochmal mit Julia Roberts, auch wenn die eigentlich etwas hellere Haut hat...


----------



## Tokko (8 Okt. 2008)

Ich vesuche es mal mit Halle Berry.


----------



## Mantis (8 Okt. 2008)

Cameron Diaz vielleicht. Braungebrannt.


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2008)

Nein alles leider falsch

Tipp 3:Soul- und R&B-Sängerin.

Na jetzt aber


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

Vielleicht Kelis.


----------



## General (11 Okt. 2008)

4Tipp:sechsfache Grammy-Gewinnerin

@Tokko Kelis ist es nicht


----------



## Tokko (13 Okt. 2008)

Dann sag ich mal ganz dreist Toni Braxton.


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2008)

:laola2::bigsupporter:


----------



## Tokko (17 Okt. 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

Wem gehört diese Kiste.



 
​


----------



## El_rubio (17 Okt. 2008)

jessica biel^^


----------



## Tokko (17 Okt. 2008)

Jessica ist es nicht. Die hier abgebildete Kiste ist etwas kleiner.


----------



## General (17 Okt. 2008)

Schöne Kiste,gehört die vielleicht Eva Longoria?


----------



## Tokko (18 Okt. 2008)

Die ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Mantis (25 Okt. 2008)

Ich sag mal Christina Applegate.


----------



## Tokko (26 Okt. 2008)

Stimmt nicht. Obwohl beide eine ähnliche Figur haben.


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Okt. 2008)

hmm... Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Tokko (27 Okt. 2008)

Das ist richtig.:thumbup:



 

 
​


----------



## FCB_Cena (28 Okt. 2008)

So wer ist denn das?


----------



## Tokko (29 Okt. 2008)

Ich sag mal Paris Hilton.


----------



## bibabaer (29 Okt. 2008)

Auf jeden Fall ein knackiger Hintern
Kate Hudson vielleicht?


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Okt. 2008)

Beide falsch


----------



## Tokko (30 Okt. 2008)

Dann versuch ich es mal mit Penelope Cruz.


----------



## bibabaer (30 Okt. 2008)

Und ich mit Nicky Hilton...


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Okt. 2008)

Und auch hier beide falsch, aber sie kommt aus Amerika


----------



## bibabaer (30 Okt. 2008)

Könnt's Ashley Tisdale sein?


----------



## FCB_Cena (30 Okt. 2008)

Richtig, lollypop!


----------



## bibabaer (31 Okt. 2008)

Huch, dann bin ich wohl dran....


----------



## Tokko (1 Nov. 2008)

Eva Mendes würde ich mal tippen.


----------



## bibabaer (4 Nov. 2008)

Stimmt leider nicht...aber zumindest der Vorname ist schon mal korrekt


----------



## FCB_Cena (4 Nov. 2008)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## bibabaer (4 Nov. 2008)

Absolut korrekt!



 



:thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Nov. 2008)

So nun einmal kein Paparazzi-Knipser


----------



## Gorden (5 Nov. 2008)

Ich würde mal ganz spontan auf Diane Krüger tippen.


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Nov. 2008)

Leider nicht


----------



## Tokko (6 Nov. 2008)

Adriana Lima evtl, vielleicht, möglicherweise......


----------



## Gorden (6 Nov. 2008)

Neuer Versuch, Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Nov. 2008)

Beide falsch.
Sie ist ein, nein DAS Playmate aus Deutschland


----------



## Gorden (6 Nov. 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Playmates. Ich hab es mal in Google eingegeben und dann kam Regina Deutinger raus.


----------



## Forelle (6 Nov. 2008)




----------



## Forelle (6 Nov. 2008)

heidi klum


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht^^


----------



## Tokko (7 Nov. 2008)

Grace Park?


----------



## bibabaer (7 Nov. 2008)

Dann kann es wohl nur *Janine Habeck *sein 

Machst Du noch eins, falls richtig? Bin bis Montag nicht on....danke! :thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Nov. 2008)

Glückwunsch  Okay, mach ich heute Abend noch!


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Nov. 2008)

Sooo... und wem gehören diese zwei Bäckchen


----------



## Tokko (7 Nov. 2008)

Jetzt müßte man nur wissen welcher Schnecke das Tattoo gehört.


----------



## Forelle (8 Nov. 2008)

also ich seh weder schnecken noch tattoos ich seh kein bild


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2008)

Sandy Mölling


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 Nov. 2008)

Glückwunsch, blupper!


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2008)

Wem gehört dieser Popo


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

Ach verdammt, ich kenn das Bild, weiß nur nicht wie die Schauspielerin heißt 
Ich überleg mal die Nacht über...


----------



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2008)

Gillian Anderson.


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

Genau so heißt sie *ankopflang*

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=56621

Tokko, du bist dran


----------



## General (9 Nov. 2008)

Jep,dann ist ja alles gesagt


----------



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

Wessen Kiste ist das?


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Nov. 2008)

Fergie?


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

Leider nein. Das abgebildete Hinterteil ist schon etwas jünger.


----------



## FCB_Cena (10 Nov. 2008)

Ashley Tisdale?


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

Die ist es auch nicht.


----------



## honkey (11 Nov. 2008)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## Katzun (11 Nov. 2008)

brooke hogan ???


----------



## blubbl (11 Nov. 2008)

hmmm schwer zu sagen hab keine ahnung


----------



## bibabaer (11 Nov. 2008)

Hayden Panettiere würde ich mal tippen....


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2008)

Alle falsch.


----------



## bibabaer (12 Nov. 2008)

Jennifer Love Hewitt würde sich noch anbieten mit diesem kollossalen Hintern


----------



## Tokko (13 Nov. 2008)

Auch daneben.

1. Tipp:

Sie wurde 1982 geboren.


----------



## honkey (13 Nov. 2008)

Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Tokko (14 Nov. 2008)

Die ist es auch nicht. Man könnte sie als "stämmig" bezeichnen.


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Nov. 2008)

Kelly Clarkson?


----------



## Tokko (15 Nov. 2008)

Das ist korrekt.:thumbup:



 
​


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Nov. 2008)

So wem gehört dieser Hintern?


----------



## Tokko (16 Nov. 2008)

Sag mal spontan Adriana Lima.


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Nov. 2008)

Leider nicht


----------



## Tokko (17 Nov. 2008)

Alessandra Ambrosio?

Irgendein Model wird es schon sein.


----------



## honkey (17 Nov. 2008)

Karolina Kurkova?


----------



## FCB_Cena (17 Nov. 2008)

Sry is kein Model, eine Schauspielerin aus Amerika.


----------



## Tokko (18 Nov. 2008)

Jennifer Garner vielleicht.

Die hat auch so eine knackige Kiste.


----------



## honkey (18 Nov. 2008)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## FCB_Cena (18 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht 

Sie ist in 1976 geboren.


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2008)

Macht es nicht wirklich einfacher.


----------



## honkey (20 Nov. 2008)

Vanessa Marcil?


----------



## FCB_Cena (20 Nov. 2008)

Auch nicht 

Also 1976 in Amerika geborene Schauspielerin, die u.a. mit dem Wrestler John Cena vor der Kamera stand. Jetzt kann man drauf kommen


----------



## honkey (21 Nov. 2008)

Kelly Carlson?


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Nov. 2008)

Genau, Honkey!


----------



## honkey (24 Nov. 2008)

Wem gehört der Knackarsch hier???


----------



## Gorden (24 Nov. 2008)

Adriana Lima vielleicht?


----------



## honkey (25 Nov. 2008)

Leider nein!


----------



## Buterfly (27 Nov. 2008)

Gib mal nen Typ, hab keinen Plan


----------



## honkey (28 Nov. 2008)

"*Schwedenbombe*" :thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Nov. 2008)

Isabel Edvardsson?


----------



## honkey (1 Dez. 2008)

@fcb *richtig!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Dez. 2008)

So wer ist das?


----------



## Gorden (2 Dez. 2008)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Dez. 2008)

Nö :3dthumbdown:


----------



## Tokko (3 Dez. 2008)

Charlize Theron vielleicht?


----------



## honkey (3 Dez. 2008)

Mischa Barton?


----------



## FCB_Cena (3 Dez. 2008)

Auch nicht


----------



## Tokko (4 Dez. 2008)

Paris Hilton evtl.


----------



## FCB_Cena (4 Dez. 2008)

Auch nicht 
Die gesuchte Schauspielerin ist 1988 geboren.


----------



## Tokko (5 Dez. 2008)

Alexa Vega vielleicht?


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Dez. 2008)

Leider falsch


----------



## Tokko (6 Dez. 2008)

Dann werfe ich mal Rihanna in die Runde.


----------



## FCB_Cena (6 Dez. 2008)

Nöööö...
Die gesuchte Schauspielerin ist 1988 in Kalifornien geboren.


----------



## tinu (6 Dez. 2008)

dank der tipps sag ich mal vanessa anne hudgens


----------



## FCB_Cena (7 Dez. 2008)

Na geht doch  Du bist dran, Tinu 






(Sry, ist das letzte mal Imageshack)


----------



## tinu (8 Dez. 2008)

so, dann gehst mal weiter







(ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht alle vorherigen seiten durchgeschaut, ich hoff jetzt einfach mal das der noch nicht dran war :-D)


----------



## hupenfreak (11 Dez. 2008)

hah geile sache


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Dez. 2008)

hmmm... Cameron Diaz?


----------



## redbull (13 Dez. 2008)

ja ich denke auch Cameron


----------



## Tokko (21 Dez. 2008)

Nicht schlappmachen hier. 

Ist es Cameron?


----------



## Gorden (28 Dez. 2008)

Tinu kannst du das Bild evtuell nochmal hochladen.


----------



## General (4 Jan. 2009)

So habe Tinu mal ne PN geschickt das Sie-Er es noch mal hochladen soll,warten wir mal ab.
Sollte es in 2Tagen nicht wieder da sein,dann sollte jemand anderes bitte weitermachen


----------



## General (6 Jan. 2009)

So da Tinu gestern on war und sich leider nicht gemeldet hat,kann wer möchte weitermachen


----------



## Buterfly (6 Jan. 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spaß ​


----------



## Tokko (7 Jan. 2009)

Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Buterfly (7 Jan. 2009)

Hat zwar auch nen nettes Hinterteil, aber Penelope ist es nicht


----------



## honkey (9 Jan. 2009)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Buterfly (9 Jan. 2009)

Nee, kommt aus den USA


----------



## Tokko (13 Jan. 2009)

Vielleicht Paris Hilton?


----------



## Buterfly (13 Jan. 2009)

Nee,

ist US-Schauspielerin


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Jan. 2009)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## Buterfly (14 Jan. 2009)

Tip 1: Amerikanerin
Tip 2: Schauspielerin
Tip 3: 1972 geboren

ihr kennt sie alle


----------



## Ronja (14 Jan. 2009)

Cameron Diaz..der Bikini hat sie verraten.


----------



## Buterfly (14 Jan. 2009)

Na dann bist du jetzt dran


----------



## Ronja (14 Jan. 2009)

So, dann mal ein angezogener Hintern. Wer ist das?


----------



## Ronja (15 Jan. 2009)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## bibabaer (15 Jan. 2009)

Ich rate mal: Nicolette Sheridan?


----------



## Buterfly (15 Jan. 2009)

Kate Walsh?


----------



## honkey (15 Jan. 2009)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## Ronja (16 Jan. 2009)

Nö...keiner bisher richtig. Aber die ersten zwei Buchstaben von Buterfly stimmen mal. 

K A _ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Buterfly (16 Jan. 2009)

Katherine Heigl ?


----------



## Tokko (17 Jan. 2009)

Kate Nash?


----------



## Buterfly (17 Jan. 2009)

Katherine Jenkins?


----------



## Ronja (17 Jan. 2009)

Sie spielt auch in "Friends with Money"


----------



## maierchen (17 Jan. 2009)

Catherine Keener!


----------



## Ronja (17 Jan. 2009)

Jo...du bist dran.


----------



## maierchen (23 Jan. 2009)

viel Spaß!​


----------



## Buterfly (23 Jan. 2009)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Ronja (23 Jan. 2009)

kicher.....eindeutig Jennifer.


----------



## General (24 Jan. 2009)

Mensch maierchen macht es uns aber auch schwer


----------



## Ronja (24 Jan. 2009)

Also ich denk mal dass du weitermachen kannst. Weil das ist ja mehr als ein eindeutiges Bild.


----------



## Buterfly (24 Jan. 2009)

​


----------



## Ronja (24 Jan. 2009)

Hm.....evt. eine von den Pussycat Dolls?


----------



## Buterfly (24 Jan. 2009)

Sängerin ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber keine von den PCDs


----------



## Tokko (25 Jan. 2009)

Christina Aguilera vielleicht.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Jan. 2009)

Nee Christian ist es nicht.

Sängerin und aus den USA


----------



## Tokko (25 Jan. 2009)

Dann sag ich mal Shakira.


----------



## honkey (26 Jan. 2009)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Buterfly (26 Jan. 2009)

Na dann ist wohl honkey dran :thumbup:​


----------



## honkey (27 Jan. 2009)

Hier der neue Popsch!


----------



## Ronja (27 Jan. 2009)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## honkey (27 Jan. 2009)

Nein


----------



## Tokko (28 Jan. 2009)

Charlize Theron ?


----------



## honkey (28 Jan. 2009)

Nein. Keine amerikanerin! eher Europa


----------



## Buterfly (28 Jan. 2009)

Penelope Cruz?


----------



## honkey (29 Jan. 2009)

Nö...keine Latina!


----------



## Tokko (30 Jan. 2009)

Ich versuche es mal mit Heidi Klum.


----------



## honkey (30 Jan. 2009)

hat schon wer gesagt....es ist auch keine deutsche!!


----------



## Tokko (1 Feb. 2009)

Dann sag ich mal Nelly Furtado.


----------



## honkey (2 Feb. 2009)

Nein, keine Sängerin. eher Schauspielerin Britischer Herkunft!


----------



## Tokko (3 Feb. 2009)

Kate Winslet....*grübel*


----------



## honkey (5 Feb. 2009)

ne, leider auch nicht, aber das K im Vornamen stimmt schon mal


----------



## Tokko (6 Feb. 2009)

Dann hau ich mal Kate Beckinsale raus.


----------



## honkey (6 Feb. 2009)

Nöööö die auch nicht, aber das K..... B..... stimmt schon *hehe*

jetz is aber nimma schwer......


----------



## Tokko (17 Feb. 2009)

Ich komm ums verrecken nicht drauf.lol4


----------



## honkey (18 Feb. 2009)

soll ichs auflösen?


----------



## General (18 Feb. 2009)

ne ne lasse Tokko noch ein wenig zappeln





Ich sage mal Kate Bosworth?


----------



## honkey (19 Feb. 2009)

ne, die auch nicht!


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2009)

Dann geb mal noch ein Tipp


----------



## honkey (23 Feb. 2009)

Sie war mal mit Billy Zane zusammen!


----------



## General (24 Feb. 2009)

Kelly Brook


----------



## honkey (5 März 2009)

Thats right


----------



## General (5 März 2009)

So dann mal weiter


----------



## Tokko (5 März 2009)

Vielleicht Natalie Portman?


----------



## honkey (6 März 2009)

Hillary Duff??


----------



## General (7 März 2009)

Nein beides Falsch
1Tipp: geboren 9. April 1978 in London
also sind es 2 Tipps sie ist Engländerin


----------



## honkey (9 März 2009)

Rachel Stevens?


----------



## General (9 März 2009)

Du Fuchs


----------



## honkey (10 März 2009)

hehe 

new ass


----------



## Buterfly (10 März 2009)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## General (10 März 2009)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## honkey (11 März 2009)

das ging ja flott!

@blupper du hast Recht!!


----------



## General (11 März 2009)

Als Anna Fan 
So hier das nächste


----------



## Hein666 (14 März 2009)

Von den Proportionen könnte es Jessica Alba sein......


----------



## General (14 März 2009)

Nö ist sie nicht

1 Tipp:US-amerikanisches Model, Schauspielerin und Sängerin.


----------



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Tara Leigh Patrick, oder besser bekannt als: *Carmen Electra*





Hier gleich der nächste Popo:


----------



## General (15 März 2009)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Öhhhhh.......Nein!

Erster Tip, Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## astrosfan (15 März 2009)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Hein666 (15 März 2009)

Richtig!


----------



## astrosfan (15 März 2009)

Wem gehört der?


----------



## General (15 März 2009)

Dita von Teese


----------



## astrosfan (15 März 2009)

Oh Mann, 8 Min. - Rekord


----------



## General (15 März 2009)

Sorry aber den kannt ichlol6
So hier lecker lecker


----------



## Tokko (15 März 2009)

Hmmmm....

Christina Aguilera?


----------



## General (16 März 2009)

Falsch Tokko 



1Tipp:Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin.


----------



## Tokko (16 März 2009)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## General (16 März 2009)

Ne Ne auch nicht


----------



## honkey (17 März 2009)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## General (17 März 2009)

Nein

Tipp2: 13. Februar 1968 geboren


----------



## Hein666 (18 März 2009)

Bobbie Phillips ?


----------



## General (18 März 2009)

Leider falsch


----------



## General (19 März 2009)

Tipp3: Sie hat von 2005–2006 in der Serie CSI: NY mitgespielt


----------



## Hein666 (20 März 2009)

Kelly Hu ?


----------



## General (20 März 2009)

Auch hier liegste richtig Hein666


----------



## Hein666 (21 März 2009)

Na das ist ja Toll......

hier gleich der nächste wohlgeformte Popo.....





Ist ein extra großes Bild, damit die Kurzsichtigen unter euch nicht so 
dicht an den Bildschirm kriechen müssen!rofl2lol6


----------



## General (22 März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, Jessica Simpson?


----------



## Tokko (22 März 2009)

Vielleicht Shauna Sands.


----------



## honkey (23 März 2009)

Brooke Hogan?


----------



## Hein666 (23 März 2009)

Alle falsch, auch hier der erste Tip: Sängerin einer Girlgroup


----------



## General (23 März 2009)

Natalie Appelton?


----------



## honkey (24 März 2009)

Jenny Frost?


----------



## Hein666 (24 März 2009)

Nö, alle falsch.

Hier der nächste Tip:

Sängerin, geb. am 21 Januar 1976 in Finchley, London

Nu muß das aber klappen mit der richtigen Antwort.....


----------



## General (24 März 2009)

Emma Bunton?


----------



## Hein666 (25 März 2009)

Richtig, auch Emma Bunton!


----------



## General (25 März 2009)

So hier biddeschön


----------



## Hein666 (25 März 2009)

Victoria Silverstedt?


----------



## General (26 März 2009)

Nein,leider falsch


----------



## honkey (26 März 2009)

Anna Kournikova?


----------



## General (26 März 2009)

Nein
Tipp1:Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin.


----------



## honkey (30 März 2009)

Nicolette Sheridan?


----------



## General (30 März 2009)

Nein
Tipp2: Geboren 30. August 1972


----------



## General (4 Apr. 2009)

Na keiner mehr eine Idee?


----------



## Tokko (5 Apr. 2009)

Cameron Diaz....


----------



## General (5 Apr. 2009)

Du Fuchs


----------



## Tokko (7 Apr. 2009)

Und weiter gehts. 

Wem gehört dieses Heck....



​


----------



## General (12 Apr. 2009)

Sage mal Adriana Lima?


----------



## Tokko (13 Apr. 2009)

Leider daneben.lol6


----------



## honkey (20 Apr. 2009)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Apr. 2009)

Oder Tara Reid?


----------



## Punisher (22 Apr. 2009)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2009)

Leider alle daneben.


----------



## Hein666 (23 Apr. 2009)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Tokko (23 Apr. 2009)

Heidi ist falsch. Die Gesuchte ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Apr. 2009)

Lindsay Lohan??? (...immer gut, falls einem sonst einfach nichts mehr einfällt...)


----------



## Tokko (25 Apr. 2009)

Lindsay funzt zwar oft, aber nicht in diesen Fall.lol6

Daneben.

Kleiner Tip: Sie ist Britin.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Apr. 2009)

Funzt dann vielleicht eine der ewig und immer Verdächtigen: Sienna Miller?


----------



## Tokko (27 Apr. 2009)

Leider nein.

Noch ein Tip um ein bissel zur allgemeinen Verwirrung beizutragen.lol6

Sie hat Sie hat chinesische, philippinische und britische Vorfahren.


----------



## hansi111 (27 Apr. 2009)

Rachel stevens


----------



## Tokko (27 Apr. 2009)

Menno.

Ich hätte mich mit den Tips zurückhalten sollen.


Du bist dran.



 

 

 
​


----------



## hansi111 (27 Apr. 2009)

ich weiß nicht wie man bilder hochläd mach du lieber ich rate lieber


----------



## Tokko (27 Apr. 2009)

Kein Thema.

Und weiter gehts. Wessen Kiste ist das?



​


----------



## hansi111 (28 Apr. 2009)

hmmm...jennifer love hewitt!!


----------



## Tokko (29 Apr. 2009)

Du bist echt schlimm....lol4

Wieder richtig.




 
​
Und morgen zeige ich dir wie man Bilder postet.


----------



## hansi111 (30 Apr. 2009)

mach du das mal lieber weiter...


----------



## Tokko (30 Apr. 2009)

Nun gut.

Auf zur nächsten Runde.



​


----------



## hansi111 (30 Apr. 2009)

kein schlechter anblick muss ne würd jetzt mal auf jessica alba tippen


----------



## Tokko (30 Apr. 2009)

Beim ersten Versuch nicht erkannt. Du lässt nach.lol6

Jessica ist es nicht.


----------



## hansi111 (1 Mai 2009)

ja stimmt ALLE hab auch ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## hansi111 (3 Mai 2009)

Nicole Scherzinger???


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2009)

Nicole isses nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Mai 2009)

Hmmm, sie mag knappe schwarze Sachen, geht aber immerhin Oben Mit - kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor... Hmmm, :grübel: Lucy Pinder (bei Michelle Marsh oder Kate Moss wäre ein Oberteil schwer vorstellbar)


----------



## Tokko (11 Mai 2009)

Knapp daneben und doch vorbei.

1. Tipp Sie wurde in LA geboren.


----------



## rafterman (11 Mai 2009)

tara reid ist das!!!


----------



## Tokko (12 Mai 2009)

rafterman schrieb:


> tara reid ist das!!!



Nö....die ist es nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Mai 2009)

Hmmm... Also alle Girls mit denen Lucy Pinder so herum zu turnen pflegt kommen aus England... Vielleicht ist es Nicole Richie???


----------



## Tokko (13 Mai 2009)

Auch daneben.

Nächster Tipp: Sie hat sehr bekannte Eltern.


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Mai 2009)

Paris Hilton - die ist als Kandidatin für knappe Höschen und berühmte Eltern eigentlich immer gut...


----------



## Tokko (15 Mai 2009)

Leider daneben.

Obwohl die Haarfarbe hinkommt.


----------



## Tyrael85 (16 Mai 2009)

kate hudson


----------



## Tokko (16 Mai 2009)

Damit liegst du richtig.:thumbup:



 

 
​


Du bist dran.


----------



## Tyrael85 (16 Mai 2009)

ok
hier ist der nächste


----------



## hansi111 (17 Mai 2009)

lindsay??


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Mai 2009)

Das kann ja im Grunde jede schlanke junge Frau sein - Lieschen Müller genauso wie Joanna Krupa. Da wir hier auf Celebboard sind tippe ich mal auf Joanna Krupa.


----------



## General (18 Mai 2009)

Und ich sage mal Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Tyrael85 (18 Mai 2009)

nein weder miss hewitt noch miss lohan

obwohl sie keine ist, trägt sie doch einen eher volktümlich deutschen vornamen.


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Mai 2009)

Jetzt sag´ bloß es ist Heidi Klum bevor sie viermal schwanger wurde?


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Mai 2009)

Oder etwa eine andere Heidi - nämlich Heidi Montag???


----------



## Tyrael85 (18 Mai 2009)

keine heidi 

und sie ist auch eine richtige schauspielerin


----------



## tireiron2222 (19 Mai 2009)

könnte das Eva Longoria sein?


----------



## Tyrael85 (19 Mai 2009)

ja richtig














du bist dran!


----------



## tireiron2222 (19 Mai 2009)

ok, ich hoffe ch mache das beim 1. mal gleich richtig!

wem ghört wohl dieser Prachtarsch?


----------



## General (20 Mai 2009)

Könnte es Kim Kardasihan sein?


----------



## tireiron2222 (20 Mai 2009)

Die Kim, hat auch einen Hammerarsch.... Richtung ist richtig, dieser gehört aber einem anderen Prachtweib!


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Mai 2009)

Ich probier´s noch mal mit Jennifer Lopez...?


----------



## Hans_Damp (22 Mai 2009)

Jaa ich würde auch J.Lo tippen!


----------



## tireiron2222 (22 Mai 2009)

Ja, J.Lo is richtig, ich habe gerade das Beweisbild nicht da, poste es aber sobald ich zu hause bin!

der nächste bitte....


----------



## tireiron2222 (23 Mai 2009)

Hier die Auflösung!


----------



## General (24 Mai 2009)

Na dann Nicci72 du bist dran


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber kann mir irgend jemand verraten, wie man hier ein Bild hochlädt? Wenn ich im Album ein Bild hochladen möchte passiert jedenfalls absolut gar nichts - und ohne Bild im Album kann ich hier ja keinen URL-Link setzen wenn ich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## General (25 Mai 2009)

Schaue dir das mal in Ruhe an, ist sehr gut beschrieben http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=26189 dann müsste es klappen


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Mai 2009)

So, ich hoffe, es funktioniert! Also, wem geht hier fast das Höschen flöten:


----------



## BadSanta (27 Mai 2009)

*nachdenk*


----------



## Katzun (27 Mai 2009)

frau biel?


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Mai 2009)

Nein, Frau Biel ist es leider nicht.


----------



## weranda (27 Mai 2009)

tippe auf kate holmes


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Mai 2009)

Leider auch daneben.


----------



## weranda (27 Mai 2009)

jessica alba

wie wärs mit tipps


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Mai 2009)

Würde mit herunter gerutschtem Höschen sicherlich auch süß aussehenlol6 - aber sorry, nein, Jessica Alba ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Mai 2009)

P.S.: Weil´s scheinbar doch schwieriger ist als ich vermutet hatte hier ein erster Tip:

Sie verliert schon mal häufiger am Strand ihre Badesachen.

Na, jetzt ist doch aber alles klar, oder???lol8


----------



## tireiron2222 (28 Mai 2009)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Mai 2009)

Nein, Cameron Diaz ist es leider auch nicht - deshalb jetzt

Tip Nr. 2:

Im April 2009 bekam sie für einen BBC-Dokumentarfilm den Auftrag, vier Tage lang wie ein Hund zu leben. Sie hat es aber nur zwei Tage lang durchgehalten.

Jetzt sollte es doch einfach sein, oder?


----------



## weranda (29 Mai 2009)

ist es penelope cruz

p.s. dein 2 tipp nützt mir überhaupt nichts


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist natürlich schade. Penelope Cruz ist es übrigens auch nicht.

Hier Tip Nr. 3:

Sie wurde in Rotherham geboren.


----------



## weranda (29 Mai 2009)

ich glaube zwar nicht das es sie ist.

aber die einzige die mir einfällt ist sylvie van der vaart.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Nein, es ist keine Niederländerin sondern sie wurde am 6. Juli 1982 in Rotherham/ South Yorkshire/ England geboren.

Und zur Erinnerung noch einmal die beiden Tips davor:

Sie spielte im April 2009 in einer etwas seltsamen BBC-Dokumentation mit - und sie verliert am Strand gerne mal ihre Badesachen.


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

ich glaube deine angaben sind nicht richtig.

von mir aus kannst du auflösen.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Meine Angaben sind hundertprozentig richtig - und auflösen gehört nicht zu den Spielregeln hier. Jedenfalls nicht nach so kurzer Zeit. 

Bevor ich den nächsten Tip gebe ist aber vielleicht noch jemand da, der ein bisschen häufiger hier bei celebboard reingeschaut hat und daher weiß, um wen es sich handelt.


----------



## Tommynator (2 Juni 2009)

Sarah Connor??


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

habe im web keinen promi gefunden der am 6 juli 1982 geboren ist.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Nein - Sarah Connor kommt trotz ihres englisch klingenden Namens bekanntlich aus Delmenhorst und nicht aus South Yorkshire.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

@weranda 

Das web ist groß - und das Geburtsdatum steht sogar in wikipedia.


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

im wikipedia steht das NIEMAND am 6 juli 1982 geboren ist


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Ich könnte ja jetzt den Link setzen - aber das wäre unfair. Stattdessen gebe ich Tip Nr. 4 - und für jede, der/ die sich für Celebrities interessiert, müsste dann eigentlich sofort alles klar sein:

Denkt einfach mal an Lara Croft!


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

angelina jolie ist zwar falsch aber raten kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

lucy clarkson ist es!

allerdings steht im deutschen wikipedia das sie 1983 geboren ist


----------



## Buterfly (2 Juni 2009)

weranda schrieb:


> lucy clarkson ist es!
> 
> allerdings steht im deutschen wikipedia das sie 1983 geboren ist



1983 müsste das richtige Jahr sein. Der englische Wikipediaeintrag mit 1982 ist anscheinend falsch.

Aber egal, jetzt bist ja du an der Reihe


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

ich warte noch auf die bestätigung von nicci72


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2009)

Sorry, ich war gerade woanders unterwegs - genau, es ist Lucy Clarkson, die hier gerade ihr Höschen verliert, nachdem sie ihr Oberteil bereits verloren hat:


----------



## weranda (2 Juni 2009)

so ich mache es euch leichter. ( ist mein erstes bild)

wem gehört dieser po?


----------



## weranda (4 Juni 2009)

will niemand mehr antworten?


----------



## General (6 Juni 2009)

Nicht gerade leicht 
Aber ich sage mal Rachel Stevens??


----------



## Katzun (6 Juni 2009)

das ist heide klum?

stimmts?


----------



## weranda (6 Juni 2009)

ne leider falsch


----------



## weranda (6 Juni 2009)

heidi klum ist es auch nicht


----------



## Katzun (6 Juni 2009)

kommt sie aus deutschland?


----------



## weranda (6 Juni 2009)

geboren ist sie nicht in deutschland. aber sie ist in deutschland bekannt


----------



## Katzun (6 Juni 2009)

silvia van der vaart ist es nicht oder?


----------



## Tokko (7 Juni 2009)

Ich werf mal Jennifer Garner in die Runde.


----------



## weranda (7 Juni 2009)

es ist nicht silvie van der vaart und auch nicht jennifer garner


----------



## General (7 Juni 2009)

Wo ist sie den her??


----------



## weranda (8 Juni 2009)

wenn ich das sage dann ist es zu einfach.

gebe mal einen anderen tipp

1. prosieben 2. blond 

so jetzt ist es einfach


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Juni 2009)

Sonya Kraus?


----------



## weranda (8 Juni 2009)

nein sonya kraus ist es nicht


----------



## tireiron2222 (8 Juni 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt?


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

Pro Sieben und blond.... Annemarie Warnkross?


----------



## weranda (9 Juni 2009)

glückwunsch tireiron2222 

charlotte engelhardt ist richtig. 

jetzt bist du dran


----------



## tireiron2222 (9 Juni 2009)

wem könnte dieses Stück gehören?


----------



## El Präsidente (9 Juni 2009)

Könnte das Mandy Moore sein


----------



## Tokko (10 Juni 2009)

Jessica Biel vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2009)

Oder Jessica Alba?


----------



## weranda (10 Juni 2009)

ich sage mal miley cyrus


----------



## tireiron2222 (11 Juni 2009)

bisher ist niemand richtig! Tipp: Sängerin


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Juni 2009)

eventuel Jessica Simpson?


----------



## tireiron2222 (11 Juni 2009)

gratuliere, gewonnen, jessica simpson ist richti... ur turn!


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Juni 2009)




----------



## tireiron2222 (11 Juni 2009)

uma thurmann?


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Juni 2009)

tireiron2222 schrieb:


> uma thurmann?



Fehlanzeige @all


----------



## weranda (11 Juni 2009)

ist das mariah carey


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Juni 2009)

weranda schrieb:


> ist das mariah carey


----------



## weranda (11 Juni 2009)

ich bin glaube ich dran

ist wahrscheinlich sehr einfach. aber das ist egal. dann gehts schneller

wem gehört dieser po?


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Juni 2009)

Janet Jackson?


----------



## weranda (11 Juni 2009)

nein leider falsch


----------



## General (11 Juni 2009)

van Almsick??


----------



## weranda (11 Juni 2009)

auch falsch

tipp: baby


----------



## tireiron2222 (11 Juni 2009)

mariella ahrens?


----------



## weranda (11 Juni 2009)

falsch


----------



## General (12 Juni 2009)

Ich habe aber sowas von null Ahnung!!

Estefania Küster??


----------



## weranda (12 Juni 2009)

nein 

1 tipp: brasilien
2 tipp giovanni

so jetzt weiss es jeder

fragt sich nur noch wer ist der schnellste!


----------



## General (13 Juni 2009)

Jana Ina  aber jetzt heißt sie ja Jana Zaachirgendwas oder so


----------



## weranda (14 Juni 2009)

richtig du bist dran


----------



## General (15 Juni 2009)

So weiter gehts


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2009)

Brigitte Bardot in den 50ern?


----------



## General (17 Juni 2009)

Nein 

1Tipp:Amerikanerin


----------



## tireiron2222 (17 Juni 2009)

mariah carey?


----------



## General (17 Juni 2009)

Genau :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Juni 2009)

Naja, in den 50ern hätte ihr Höschen bestimmt für revolutionär gegolten.


----------



## tireiron2222 (19 Juni 2009)

wem gehört dieser popo?


----------



## General (19 Juni 2009)

Na einfacher gehts wohl nicht mehr
*Jennifer Lopez*
Du hättet den Tag rausnehmen sollen :thumbup:


----------



## tireiron2222 (20 Juni 2009)

uups, sorry, du hast recht!

aber dieser prachtpo ist einfach wahnsinn!
es ist jlo, du bist dran!


----------



## General (21 Juni 2009)

So und weiter gehts


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juni 2009)

Claudia Schiffer?


----------



## General (22 Juni 2009)

Nein ist sie nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Juni 2009)

Ich bleib´ mal im Genre: Heidi Klum?


----------



## General (23 Juni 2009)

Grosser Tipp: Sie ist eine US-amerikanisches Model, Schauspielerin und Sängerin

Na!!!


----------



## weranda (24 Juni 2009)

ist es tyra banks?


----------



## General (24 Juni 2009)

Nö auch nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Juni 2009)

Gibt´s das überhaupt: Model, Schauspielerin UND auch noch Sängerin??? Models können in der Regel gut aussehen, mehr aber auch nicht (Halle Berry kann´s nicht sein, ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, dass sie schon mal eine CD aufgenommen hat).


----------



## General (26 Juni 2009)

Also das sie schon einmal gesungen hat wüßte ich auch nicht, aber so stehts im Wiki 

2 Tipp: Sie war auch mal Rettungsschwimmerin 

Na jetzt aber :thumbup:


----------



## FaNoFaUsTrIa (28 Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen, es ist Carmen Electra!?


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Juni 2009)

Die unvergleichliche Pamela Anderson, nur ausnahmsweise mal untenrum???


----------



## General (29 Juni 2009)

Es ist Carmen Elektra :thumbup:


----------



## FaNoFaUsTrIa (30 Juni 2009)

Hey,
ich trete mein Recht auf das weitermachen ab, weiß eh nicht,
was schon dran war.
Macht irgendjemand anders weiter!


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Juli 2009)

Danke - ich schicke so bald wie möglich etwas (sorry, dass nicht schon jetzt...)


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Juli 2009)

Wer entert hier ein Boot auf und streckt dabei den String samt Popo in die Kamera (nein, es ist kein Mann!!!)?


----------



## General (3 Juli 2009)

Venus oder Serena Williams ?


----------



## Tokko (4 Juli 2009)

Da stimme ich blupper zu. Solche "Kisten" sind dünn gesät.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Juli 2009)

Das war offenbar ein bisschen zu leicht. In der Tat, solche "Kisten" sind dünn gesät - und in diesem Fall gehören sie Serena Williams:


----------



## General (6 Juli 2009)

Auf ein neues


----------



## Tokko (7 Juli 2009)

Jennifer Garner vielleicht.


----------



## General (7 Juli 2009)

Nein ist er nicht


----------



## General (8 Juli 2009)

Tipp1: Sie war von 1972 bis 1982 Mitglied einer sehr bekannten Popgruppe


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juli 2009)

Das kann eigentlich nur entweder Agnetha Fältskog oder Anni-Frid Lyngstad sein.


----------



## General (10 Juli 2009)

Richtig es ist Agnetha


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2009)

Hab´ ich mir fast gedacht - Agnetha hat ja wirklich einen legendären Popo - von dem es übrigens noch viel - schönere - Aufnahmen gibt.

So, hier nun aber das neue Rätsel. Damit es nicht wieder so leicht ist keine "Kisten", die es nur zweimal auf unserem Planeten gibt. Stattdessen die Frage:

Wer trägt hier nur noch einen weißen String:


----------



## General (13 Juli 2009)

Michelle Hunziker vielleicht??


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Juli 2009)

Wäre auch sehr schön gewesen - in diesem Falle aber leider nicht.


----------



## General (15 Juli 2009)

Ophelia Winter??


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juli 2009)

Leider auch nicht. Ein Tip: Ihr Vorname klingt französisch, sie kommt aber aus England.


----------



## General (17 Juli 2009)

Schlag mich kratz mich zieh mich übern Hof




ich komme nicht drauf


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Juli 2009)

Dann hier gleich einmal Tip 2 und 3:

- Sie wurde am 30. September 1982 in Royton/ Greater Manchester/ England geboren.

- Sie ist ein klassisches "Page-three-girl", das durch die englische Boulevard-Zeitung "The Sun" berühmt und von dieser als "the new Samantha Fox" gefeiert wurde.

Na, kommst Du jetzt drauf? Oder vielleicht jemand sonst? Denkt auch noch einmal dran: Französisch klingender Vorname!!!


----------



## General (21 Juli 2009)

Ich würde ja liebend gern einen namen schreiben, aber mit Seite 3 Girls und deinen Tipps, geht auch nichts


----------



## astrosfan (22 Juli 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Schlag mich kratz mich zieh mich übern Hof
> 
> 
> 
> ich komme nicht drauf



rofl3

Laut Google ist es [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Michelle Marsh...
[/FONT]


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juli 2009)

@astrofan

Genau! Es ist Michelle Marsh:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Juli 2009)

Auf diesem Pic ist der weiße String noch ein bisschen besser zu erkennen:




Daneben in dem etwas größeren Höschen steht übrigens Lucy Pinder.


----------



## General (22 Juli 2009)

Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen


----------



## astrosfan (24 Juli 2009)

Ich hatte Michelle etwas fülliger in Erinnerung 

Hier ein neues Hinterteil


----------



## Hein666 (24 Juli 2009)

Shakira?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Juli 2009)

Britney Spears?


----------



## bibabaer (24 Juli 2009)

Lederstrumpf? 
Nein, im Ernst: Jessica Simpson?


----------



## astrosfan (27 Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber alle 3 leider nicht richtig.

Sängerin ist aber schon mal ganz gut


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Juli 2009)

Hey, wo ist denn das Bild abgeblieben


----------



## General (27 Juli 2009)

Enfach mal so Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Tokko (28 Juli 2009)

Vielleicht Fergie.


----------



## astrosfan (28 Juli 2009)

Noch nicht die Richtige dabei.

Tipp 2: Amerikanerin


----------



## General (28 Juli 2009)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kukicha (28 Juli 2009)

ja dürfte stimmen *wieso is mir der scheiß name net eingefalln*


----------



## astrosfan (29 Juli 2009)

Christina ist es auch nicht.

Tipp 3: Ihre Erfolge hat sie mehr in Europa/Deutschland, nicht in USA.


----------



## bibabaer (29 Juli 2009)

Alanis Morisette vielleicht? Ne, die hat ja auch Erfolg in den Staaten...puh, ich bin überfordert...


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2009)

Mariah Carey kann´s ja nun nicht sein - die hat etwas mehr Speck auf den Hüften und trägt außerdem keine Hosen...


----------



## astrosfan (30 Juli 2009)

Nee, leider auch nicht.

Tipp 4: Sie ist praktisch nur unter ihrem Vornamen bekannt.


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2009)

Shakira???


----------



## General (30 Juli 2009)

Ciara??


----------



## tireiron2222 (30 Juli 2009)

ein hammerhintern von JLO?


----------



## astrosfan (31 Juli 2009)

Leider ist die Richtige noch nicht dabei 

Fasse mal zusammen:

1. Sängerin
2. Amerikanerin
3. Durchbruch in Europa/Deutschland
4. Mit ihrem Vornamen bekannt
und
5. Sie hatte mal Brustkrebs.


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

Anastasia


----------



## astrosfan (3 Aug. 2009)

Richtig, blupper


----------



## General (3 Aug. 2009)

So und weiter gehts


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2009)

So die gesuchte ist eine britische Schauspielerin und ein Fotomodell.


----------



## Crash (4 Aug. 2009)

Sorry sieht für mich aus wie ein Männerarsch


----------



## General (5 Aug. 2009)

> Sorry sieht für mich aus wie ein Männerarsch



Was kennst du den für Männerärsche


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Aug. 2009)

Sienna Miller??? Gemma Atkinson wird´s ja wohl nicht schon wieder sein - und Elizabeth Hurley ist hintenrum ein wenig breiter - sprich: weiblicher - gebaut so weit ich mich erinnere (apropos Männerarsch):thumbup:


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2009)

Tipp2:geboren am 23. November 1979


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Aug. 2009)

Hallo, wo ist denn das Bild geblieben???


----------



## Tokko (10 Aug. 2009)

Dann werf ich mal Kelly Brook in die Runde.


----------



## General (11 Aug. 2009)

Und damit haste recht


----------



## Tokko (11 Aug. 2009)

Und weiter gehts...




​


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Aug. 2009)

Oh weia, Cellulitis... - hmmm, Pamela Anderson untenrum???


----------



## Tokko (12 Aug. 2009)

Leider daneben.


----------



## General (12 Aug. 2009)

Betti Ballhaus


----------



## Tokko (13 Aug. 2009)

Nein. Keine Deutsche.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Aug. 2009)

Welche Celebrity leidet denn so heftig unter Cellulitis und läuft in der öffentlichkeit dennoch im arschfreien String herum...???:crazy: Hmmm, das würde top auf Britney Spears passen. Obwohl dieser Popo etwas älter aussieht als der von Britney.
Elizabeth Hurley? Obwohl die ja noch ganz gut in Form ist.
Oder war dieser Auftritt ein Irrtum von Rachel Hunter???


----------



## Tokko (14 Aug. 2009)

Völlig daneben.lol6

Es ist keine der angegebenen Damen.


----------



## General (18 Aug. 2009)

Ist das ne Ami Braut?? *Tipp entlock*


----------



## Tokko (18 Aug. 2009)

Nein.

Ist ne Britin.


----------



## neman64 (23 Aug. 2009)

Ich tippe auf Samantha Fox


----------



## General (23 Aug. 2009)

Keeley Hazell


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Aug. 2009)

Fergie?


----------



## Tokko (24 Aug. 2009)

Fergie ist es nicht. 

Die ist doch nicht so blass wie die gesuchte Wasserleiche.


----------



## General (25 Aug. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Keeley Hazell



Und mein Tipp


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2009)

Völlig daneben.lol6


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Aug. 2009)

Und wie sieht´s mit Samantha Fox aus? Oder isses vielleicht Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace??? Jade Jagger??? Amy Winehouse??? Gib noch mal´n zweiten Tip, sonst sitzen wir noch zu Weihnachten hier und rätseln herum, wem der String gehört...


----------



## Tokko (26 Aug. 2009)

Alles daneben. 


Sie ist als Modell bekannt und hat auch ihre Autobiografie veröffentlicht.


----------



## Kalif (27 Aug. 2009)

ich würde dann auf Kate Moss tippen!


----------



## General (27 Aug. 2009)

Katie Price


----------



## neman64 (27 Aug. 2009)

Ich tippe auf Sarah Shannon.


----------



## Tokko (27 Aug. 2009)

Alle falsch.


----------



## neman64 (27 Aug. 2009)

Jetzt hoffe ich dass Kate Ann Moss die richtige ist.


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Aug. 2009)

Hmmm, käsiges britisches Model mit Cellulite, arschfreiem String und Autobiografie...??? Sorry, da muss ich passen.


----------



## Tokko (29 Aug. 2009)

Kleiner Tipp. Sie ist Baujahr 1978.




​


----------



## Kalif (30 Aug. 2009)

Linsey Dawn McKenzie!

hoffe wiki hatte Recht!^^


----------



## Tokko (30 Aug. 2009)

Wiki hat bestimmt Recht das Linsey Dawn McKenzie an diesen Tag Geburtstag hat.

Leider ist es nicht die Gesuchte.lol6


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

Jodie Marsh?


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Aug. 2009)

Anzunehmen, dass Jodie Marsh es auch nicht ist - obwohl die Daten stimmen...


----------



## Tokko (31 Aug. 2009)

Jodie Marsh ist korrekt.:thumbup:

War ja ne schwere Geburt.



 

 ​


----------



## Kalif (3 Sep. 2009)

Alles klar!

Nun mein erster Versuch hier^^







Wer ist das?


----------



## neman64 (3 Sep. 2009)

Ich tippe auf Pamela Anderson


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2009)

Megan Fox?


----------



## Tokko (4 Sep. 2009)

Kylie Minogue vielleicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Sep. 2009)

...oder Jessica Alba? Jennifer Lopez ist für solche Po-Bilder zwar immer gut, aber dieser Po scheint mir nicht groß genug zu sein um der von JLo zu sein.


----------



## thepusher90 (4 Sep. 2009)

ty für die pics


----------



## General (5 Sep. 2009)

Hey Kalif???


----------



## neman64 (9 Sep. 2009)

Hey Kalif. Sag schon mal ob die Antworten stimmen oder nicht. wir wollen weiterraten.


----------



## eibersberger (11 Sep. 2009)

Katie Price?


----------



## romanderl (11 Sep. 2009)

frau Jolie


----------



## General (13 Sep. 2009)

So würde sagen da von Kalif nichts kommt und er schon seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr on war,würde ich sagen macht bitte jemand anderes weiter.
Also haut rein


----------



## Kalif (15 Sep. 2009)

Sorry, habs verpennt...
Bisher keine richtige Antwort!

Tipp: Amerikanische Sängerin


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2009)

Da is er ja





Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Kalif (17 Sep. 2009)

Richtig!​


----------



## General (21 Sep. 2009)

So dann mal weiter



 
​


----------



## Tokko (21 Sep. 2009)

Jessica Alba vielleicht.


----------



## neman64 (21 Sep. 2009)

Ich sage mal so vom Bauch heraus

Carmen Nebel.:thumbup:


----------



## General (23 Sep. 2009)

Nö beides falsch 



Tipp1: US Amerikanerin


----------



## Kalif (24 Sep. 2009)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Sep. 2009)

Hmmm, Körpertyp Girlie... Vielleicht Lindsay Lohan...???help1


----------



## General (24 Sep. 2009)

Nein auch beides falsch


----------



## Tokko (24 Sep. 2009)

Megan Fox.....vielleicht, evtl, möglicherweise?


----------



## General (26 Sep. 2009)

Neeee

Tipp2: Sängerin, na jetzt aber


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2009)

Tipp 3 Ihr Debütalbum erschien 1999 und erreichte auf Anhieb Platz 1 in den US-Billboard-Charts


----------



## Tokko (30 Sep. 2009)

Dann werfe ich mal Britney Spears in die Runde.


----------



## General (30 Sep. 2009)

Richtig die Britney ist es


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Sep. 2009)

Britney Spears mit Hoselol6 - wann ist das denn passiert???


----------



## Tokko (1 Okt. 2009)

Und weiter gehts....

Wessen Kiste ist das?



 
​


----------



## neman64 (1 Okt. 2009)

Ich sage mal Jessica Alba.


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2009)

Jessica ist es nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Okt. 2009)

Das ist der übliche Fummel, in dem Jennifer Aniston herum läuft. Ansonsten würde ich auf Adranne Curry tippen.


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2009)

Zweimal daneben.


----------



## neman64 (2 Okt. 2009)

Es ist eine Prominete die man kennt. Richtig?:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2009)

Sie ist eine prominente Schauspielerin.


----------



## neman64 (3 Okt. 2009)

Ich sage jetzt einmal Michelle Williams
:thumbup:


----------



## General (3 Okt. 2009)

Eva Longoria


----------



## DR_FIKA (4 Okt. 2009)

Kate Hudson


----------



## Tokko (5 Okt. 2009)

Fachmann erkennt so was sofort.

Kate Hudson ist richtig.



 
​
Du bist dran.


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 Okt. 2009)

the next


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Okt. 2009)

Paris Hilton?


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 Okt. 2009)

no is Paris


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Okt. 2009)

Kürzer geht der Rock ja nun faktisch nicht mehr - wer trägt sonst noch so was? Britney Spears? Oder Rihanna?


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 Okt. 2009)

No Spears and no Rihanna

hint: have 23 years now (in the pic 18)


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2009)

Mmmmh.......Heidi Montag?


----------



## DR_FIKA (6 Okt. 2009)

no Heidi
hint:is from Los Angeles


----------



## eibersberger (6 Okt. 2009)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## DR_FIKA (6 Okt. 2009)

No Jessica
hint:date of birth 25 novembre 1986


----------



## neman64 (7 Okt. 2009)

Sorry, kann keinen Finden.


----------



## DR_FIKA (7 Okt. 2009)

last hint:
her recent Filmography

2008 Taken 
2009 Harper's Island 
Fencewalker 
Melrose Place


----------



## neman64 (8 Okt. 2009)

Katie Cassidy :thumbup:


----------



## DR_FIKA (8 Okt. 2009)

Finally,the winner :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (8 Okt. 2009)

Ok, wem gehört dieser?


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2009)

Arabella Kiesbauer


----------



## neman64 (8 Okt. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Arabella Kiesbauer







Ja sie ist es.

Mann bist du gut.


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2009)

So und der nächste Popo


----------



## DR_FIKA (8 Okt. 2009)

Jenny Frost


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2009)

Würde sagen stibimmt


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Okt. 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Okt. 2009)

Halle Berry?


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Okt. 2009)

no Halle


----------



## neman64 (9 Okt. 2009)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## General (9 Okt. 2009)

Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Okt. 2009)

no Kate and no Angelina
hint: no is from U.S.A


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2009)

Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Okt. 2009)

no Jennifer 

```
NO IS AMERICAN
```


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2009)

Samantha Fox?


----------



## DR_FIKA (11 Okt. 2009)

no Samantha

hint:date of birth 7 August 1975


----------



## neman64 (11 Okt. 2009)

Charlize Theron geb. südafrika


----------



## DR_FIKA (11 Okt. 2009)

neman64 schrieb:


> Charlize Theron geb. südafrika


----------



## neman64 (11 Okt. 2009)

Wem gehört dieser?


----------



## eibersberger (11 Okt. 2009)

Jessica Biel?


----------



## General (11 Okt. 2009)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Tokko (11 Okt. 2009)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## neman64 (11 Okt. 2009)

Nein leider nicht.

1. Tip Schauspielerin.


----------



## neman64 (12 Okt. 2009)

2. Tip:

Die Serie wo die gesuchte mitgespielt hat wurde von 1995 - 2001 produziert.


----------



## General (12 Okt. 2009)

Null Ahnung ist sie aus den USA?


----------



## neman64 (12 Okt. 2009)

3. Tip

Die Serie wurde in den USA gedreht, aber sie ist in Neuseeland geboren.

Nun solltet ihr es wissen wen ich suche.


----------



## Chegga0815 (13 Okt. 2009)

Lucy Lawless aka Xena ? Die Serie wurde auch von 95-01 gedreht xD


----------



## neman64 (13 Okt. 2009)

Chegga0815 schrieb:


> Lucy Lawless aka Xena ? Die Serie wurde auch von 95-01 gedreht xD



Genau:thumbup:


----------



## General (19 Okt. 2009)

Wenn Chegga nicht weitermacht, kann gerne jemand anderes loslegen ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2009)

Dann lege ich mal los. Also: Wer trägt hier dieses ziemlich knappe Höschen und zeigt dabei viel Po:


----------



## General (20 Okt. 2009)

Die Hunziker ?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2009)

Nein, diesmal nicht - Michelle Hunziker hatte ich im anderen Quiz. 

Ein erster Tip: Die Trägerin dieses G-Strings kommt auch nicht aus der Schweiz und hat auch noch keine deutsche Fernseh-Show moderiert.


----------



## Tokko (22 Okt. 2009)

Vielleicht Penelope Cruz.


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Okt. 2009)

Nein, Penelope Cruz ist es nicht. 

Ein weiterer Tip: Bekannt wurde sie auch durch ihre Teilnahme an der englischen Version von: "Ich bin ein Star - holt mich hier raus!":thumbup:


----------



## General (23 Okt. 2009)

Katie Price, weiß nicht ob sie dabei war??


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Okt. 2009)

Doch, Katie Price war dabei! Das Pic stammt allerdings nicht aus dem Dschungelcamp - hier wird sie gerade auf einer Yacht abgeduscht:





Ist eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen, dass sie oft richtig süße kleine Strings trägt?


----------



## General (24 Okt. 2009)

So Abteilung Attacke !!!


----------



## Tokko (26 Okt. 2009)

Giselle Bündchen?


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Okt. 2009)

Hmmm, sieht mir sehr nach Lucy Pinder, Michelle Marsh, Jodie Marsh o.ä. aus.


----------



## General (30 Okt. 2009)

geboren ist sie 12. Juni 1981


----------



## neman64 (30 Okt. 2009)

Ich tippe jetzt einmal so vom Bauch heraus Adriana Lima.


----------



## General (31 Okt. 2009)

Richtig es ist Adrianna


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Nov. 2009)

Hallo, Neman...:zzzzzz:


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Nov. 2009)

Neman...:zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz: Huhu...!!!:dancing:


----------



## General (9 Nov. 2009)

Wer möchte kann weitermachen, dass wird wohl nichts mehr mit neman


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Nov. 2009)

Dann mach´ ich mal weiter - mit einem ganz einfachen Rätsel. Also, wem gehört dieser Popo:


----------



## General (12 Nov. 2009)

Shakira??


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Nov. 2009)

Nein.


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2009)

Halle Berry


----------



## Tokko (13 Nov. 2009)

Die Alba?


----------



## neman64 (16 Nov. 2009)

Sorry hatte leider ein größeres Problem mit dem Internet. Ich hoffe das es jetzt wieder funktioniert.

Cheyenne Lacroix?


----------



## General (16 Nov. 2009)

> Sorry hatte leider ein größeres Problem mit dem Internet. Ich hoffe das es jetzt wieder funktioniert.



Schön das du wieder da bist


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Nov. 2009)

Sorry meinerseits, dass ich übers Wochenende nicht im Netz war.

Blupper, Du liegst richtig, es ist in der Tat der Popo von Halle Berry:





@Neman: welcome back!!!


----------



## General (17 Nov. 2009)

*So wem den ?​*


​


----------



## Tokko (19 Nov. 2009)

Heidi Klum.


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2009)

Ne ist nicht deutsch


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2009)

Dita von Teese......


----------



## General (21 Nov. 2009)

nein auch nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Nov. 2009)

Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## General (23 Nov. 2009)

nö geboren ist die Hübsche am 20. April 1983


----------



## eibersberger (23 Nov. 2009)

Miranda Kerr?


----------



## General (23 Nov. 2009)

*Es ist Miranda​*


​


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

ok. ich bin dran.
dann versuch ich mich auch hier mal.


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

los gehts:


----------



## General (24 Nov. 2009)

Jennifer Love Hewitt ?


----------



## eibersberger (24 Nov. 2009)

nö, JLH ist es nicht.
ist auch gar keine Schauspielerin.


----------



## Tokko (24 Nov. 2009)

Vielleicht Lindsay Lohans Kiste?


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2009)

nö, die ist es auch nicht.
es ist ja auch gar keine Schauspielerin wie gesagt.


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2009)

und nächster Tipp auch KEINE Amerikanerin!


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2009)

sondern eine Deutsche!


----------



## General (25 Nov. 2009)

Mandy Capristo ?


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2009)

ne - ist es nicht.
ich schränks weiter ein.
die gesuchte ist keine Sängerin.


----------



## Tokko (26 Nov. 2009)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Nov. 2009)

Oder - wenn wir schon mal in diesem Bereich sind - Gina-Lisa Lohfink?


----------



## eibersberger (26 Nov. 2009)

Gina-LIsa ist es nicht.
kommt der Gesuchten aber insofern sehr nahe als auch diese v.a. durch die Klatschspalten einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit bekannt ist.


----------



## General (26 Nov. 2009)

Sandy Meier Wölden mal so


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Nov. 2009)

Oder Sharlely Kerssenberg - wenn wir schon mal bei Boris Becker sind???lol6


----------



## eibersberger (27 Nov. 2009)

nö - beide falsch.
aber verdammt nah dran.
die Gesuchte ist auch mit nem Sportler liiert!


----------



## General (27 Nov. 2009)

Cora Schumacher


----------



## eibersberger (28 Nov. 2009)

Yes, das ist Coras Arsch!!!!


----------



## General (29 Nov. 2009)

*ich wusste es *






Bild folgt


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

*So bitteschön​*


​


----------



## eibersberger (30 Nov. 2009)

ich tipp mal frei drauf los:
Teri Hatcher?


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

Ne ist sie nicht


----------



## Tokko (30 Nov. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Ich sag Eva Longaria.


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

Nö auch Falsch


----------



## neman64 (30 Nov. 2009)

Samantha Fox Vielleicht?


----------



## General (30 Nov. 2009)

Nein also hier der erste Tipp: US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Dez. 2009)

Ach, da gibt´s ja auch nicht viele von... - Nicole Kidman oder Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Tokko (1 Dez. 2009)

Jennifer Garner?


----------



## eibersberger (2 Dez. 2009)

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2009)

Nein alle falsch

Tipp2: geboren am 3. März 1982 und ihr kennt sie alle


----------



## eibersberger (3 Dez. 2009)

Jessica Biel.


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2009)

*Geht doch​*


​


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2009)

Huhu Herr eibersberger du dran


----------



## eibersberger (9 Dez. 2009)

Sorry, war auf Skiurlaub ;-)))

weiter gehts mit einer gaaaanz leckeren Hinteransicht:


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Dez. 2009)

Aufgenommen mit versteckter Kamera oder wie seh´ ich das??? Naja, bei so´nem Pic iss JLo immer der erste Gedanke... Könnte aber auch Victoria Silvstedt sein... Oder die Toilettenfrau vom Hauptbahnhof...


----------



## General (10 Dez. 2009)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## 190494 (10 Dez. 2009)

egal wer.. löst es schnell auf.. will den namen wissen xDD


----------



## Tokko (10 Dez. 2009)

Sonya Kraus?


----------



## eibersberger (11 Dez. 2009)

geile Aufnahme gell!
die richtige Lösung war sogar auch schon dabei.


----------



## eibersberger (11 Dez. 2009)

Jeanette gehört der geile Arsch
voilà:


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2009)

so weiter gehts



​


----------



## neman64 (16 Dez. 2009)

Brithney Spears


----------



## Tokko (16 Dez. 2009)

Ich sag mal Tila Tequila.


----------



## General (17 Dez. 2009)

Nein beide falsch


----------



## eibersberger (17 Dez. 2009)

Lindsey Lohan?


----------



## neman64 (17 Dez. 2009)

Samantha Fox?


----------



## General (17 Dez. 2009)

nein
Tipp1. Wohnte bis vor kurzem noch mit 2 Blondinen in einem großen Haus


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Dez. 2009)

???


----------



## General (18 Dez. 2009)

Nein Nicci falsch


----------



## neman64 (19 Dez. 2009)

Paris Hilton vielleicht?


----------



## eibersberger (20 Dez. 2009)

Megan Fox?


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> nein
> Tipp1. Wohnte bis vor kurzem noch mit 2 Blondinen in einem großen Haus



Tipp2: Das Haus nennt man auch das Playboy-Haus


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Dez. 2009)

Woher soll frau denn wissen, mit wem Hugh Hefner auf seine alten Tage gerade herumturnt...:angry: Oder welches Playboy-Haus meinst Du? Iss das vielleicht ein Pic von Boris Beckers neuester Flamme - Sharlely Kerssenberg? Und die Hände auf dem Pic gehören unserem "Bobbele"?


----------



## eibersberger (21 Dez. 2009)

Kendra Wilkinson?


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Dez. 2009)

Wenn "eibersberger" das so sagt wird´s stimmen...???:WOW:


----------



## neman64 (21 Dez. 2009)

Ich sage einmal Pamnela Anderson


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

nö noch nicht die Richtige dabei

Tipp3: geboren am 23. Dezember 1979 so jetzt aber





....aber eibersberger sie ist eine gute Freundin von Kendra


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Dez. 2009)

Holly Madison oder Bridget Marquardt?


----------



## General (29 Dez. 2009)

*Holly ist es​*


​


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Dez. 2009)

Na, dann mal ein Frohes Neues:crazy: und das letzte Rätsel in 2009:

Wem gehört dieses ziemlich tief geflaggte Höschen?


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2009)

Sarah Connor


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Dez. 2009)

Genau!:thumbup:


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2009)

*Auf ein Neues​*


​


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Nicky Hilton?


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2009)

Nein auch nicht Nicky


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Samantha Fox.


----------



## Tokko (31 Dez. 2009)

Kann nur Paris ein.

Dat Hilton Paris meine ich.


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2010)

Nö auch nicht

Tipp1: Sie ist eine britische Popsängerin und Showmasterin


----------



## Tokko (3 Jan. 2010)

Das ist dann wohl Lily Allen.


----------



## eibersberger (4 Jan. 2010)

Katy Perry?


----------



## General (4 Jan. 2010)

*Dat Lily ists​*


​


----------



## Tokko (5 Jan. 2010)

*Weiter geht es....*


*Wessen Heck ist das?*

*

*​


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Jan. 2010)

Aua, das ist ja fürchterliche Cellulites Da ist es ja fast peinlich zu raten. Jane Fonda?


----------



## eibersberger (5 Jan. 2010)

pfui.
Tara Reid?


----------



## General (5 Jan. 2010)

Ich dachte wir erraten hier Popos und nicht welche Kraterlandschaft ist das





Sharon Stone?


----------



## neman64 (5 Jan. 2010)

Amanda Tapping.


----------



## Tokko (5 Jan. 2010)

Ihr liegt alle daneben.


----------



## neman64 (5 Jan. 2010)

Verona Poot


----------



## Tokko (5 Jan. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Verona Poot



Nein.

Ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## neman64 (6 Jan. 2010)

Lady Gaga vielleicht?


----------



## Tokko (7 Jan. 2010)

Die Lady ist es auch nicht.


----------



## neman64 (7 Jan. 2010)

Die Nanny Fran Drescher ?


----------



## Tokko (7 Jan. 2010)

Die Nanny ist es auch nicht.

Die Gesuchte ist erst 30 Jahre.


----------



## eibersberger (8 Jan. 2010)

Nicolette Sheridan?


----------



## Tokko (8 Jan. 2010)

Leider auch nicht.

Erster Tipp: August 1979 in den USA geboren.


----------



## neman64 (8 Jan. 2010)

Natasha Lyonne geb. 4. August 1979


----------



## eibersberger (9 Jan. 2010)

Evangeline Lilly 
geb. 3. August 1979


----------



## Tokko (9 Jan. 2010)

Tokko schrieb:


> *
> 
> *​



Wieder nichts.
Erster Tipp: August 1979 in den USA geboren. 
Zweiter Tipp: Sie ist Modell, Schauspielerin und Modedesignerin.


----------



## DR_FIKA (11 Jan. 2010)

Vanessa Gleason


----------



## Tokko (11 Jan. 2010)

DR_FIKA schrieb:


> Vanessa Gleason


 Wrong.


Erster Tipp: August 1979 in den USA geboren. 
Zweiter Tipp: Sie ist Modell, Schauspielerin und Modedesignerin. 
Dritter Tipp: Sie hat einen sehr berühmten Vater.


----------



## DR_FIKA (12 Jan. 2010)

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## Tokko (12 Jan. 2010)

Kimberly ist korrekt.:thumbup:



 

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (12 Jan. 2010)

the next


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Jan. 2010)

Das Pic sieht doch schon weniger nach Dermatologie aus Erster Versuch: Jessica Alba?


----------



## DR_FIKA (12 Jan. 2010)

not is Jessica Alba 
first hint: not is from U.S.A


----------



## General (12 Jan. 2010)

Viktoria Silverstedt


----------



## DR_FIKA (12 Jan. 2010)

no Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## Tokko (12 Jan. 2010)

Kylie Minogue?


----------



## DR_FIKA (12 Jan. 2010)

not Kylie
is European


----------



## eibersberger (13 Jan. 2010)

oh schön - endlich wieder was KNACKIGES zum Raten nachdem dieses HÄSSLICHE DING :angry: aufgelöst wurde...


----------



## eibersberger (13 Jan. 2010)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## DR_FIKA (13 Jan. 2010)

no Michelle
is from my nation (Italy,but was born in Boston)


----------



## DR_FIKA (13 Jan. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> oh schön - endlich wieder was KNACKIGES zum Raten nachdem dieses HÄSSLICHE DING :angry: aufgelöst wurde...



???

sorry but I do not understand German


----------



## Tokko (13 Jan. 2010)

DR_FIKA schrieb:


> ???
> 
> sorry but I do not understand German



Nothing important. He is happy with the new Butt.


----------



## General (13 Jan. 2010)

Monica Bellucci


----------



## DR_FIKA (13 Jan. 2010)

not is Monica Bellucci 
are younger (1986)


----------



## eibersberger (14 Jan. 2010)

Anna Falchi


----------



## eibersberger (14 Jan. 2010)

Cristina Chiabotto?


----------



## DR_FIKA (14 Jan. 2010)

not Anna and not Cristina

is engaged to a football player (EX)


----------



## General (14 Jan. 2010)

Ilary Blasi ??


----------



## DR_FIKA (14 Jan. 2010)

not Ilary
Totti no is one ex football player 

hint: Boston, 7 february 1986


----------



## eibersberger (15 Jan. 2010)

ich hab keine Idee mehr und find auch auf google nix... ;-(
another tipp?


----------



## eibersberger (15 Jan. 2010)

Deanna Casaluce, born 7.2.1986 ???


----------



## DR_FIKA (15 Jan. 2010)

no Deanna
initials are M.S.


----------



## Tokko (15 Jan. 2010)

Melissa Satta?


----------



## DR_FIKA (16 Jan. 2010)

Tokko schrieb:


> Melissa Satta?



finally the winner :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## eibersberger (16 Jan. 2010)

who is her boyfriend?


----------



## Tokko (16 Jan. 2010)

Und weiter geht es....




​


----------



## General (17 Jan. 2010)

blupper





ne ist es die Hunziker ?


----------



## DR_FIKA (17 Jan. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> who is her boyfriend?



Christian (Bobo) Vieri :angry:


----------



## DR_FIKA (17 Jan. 2010)

Kate Hudson ???


----------



## eibersberger (17 Jan. 2010)

Katy Perry?


----------



## Tokko (17 Jan. 2010)

Leider bis jetzt alle falsch.


----------



## neman64 (17 Jan. 2010)

Cheyenne Lacroix.


----------



## Tokko (17 Jan. 2010)

Falsch.


----------



## neman64 (17 Jan. 2010)

Verona (Feldbusch) Poot


----------



## eibersberger (17 Jan. 2010)

Kelly Brook


----------



## Tokko (17 Jan. 2010)

Beide daneben.

1 Tipp: Sie ist keine Deutsche.




Tokko schrieb:


> ​


----------



## neman64 (18 Jan. 2010)

Adriana Lima vielleicht?


----------



## eibersberger (18 Jan. 2010)

Bar Refaeli?


----------



## Tokko (18 Jan. 2010)

Auch da liegt ihr daneben.


----------



## neman64 (18 Jan. 2010)

Kylie Minouge


----------



## General (18 Jan. 2010)

Frau Tokko





Ashley Tisdale??


----------



## Tokko (18 Jan. 2010)

Beide daneben.

1 Tipp: Sie ist keine Deutsche.
2.Tipp: Sie ist Baujahr 1976.


----------



## neman64 (19 Jan. 2010)

Alicia Silverstone geb. 4. Okt. 1976


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2010)

Light skin - so surely not a southern European. Ich tippe mal auf Michelle Monaghan oder Amy Smart.


----------



## eibersberger (19 Jan. 2010)

Melissa Joan Hart


----------



## eibersberger (19 Jan. 2010)

oder Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## Tokko (20 Jan. 2010)

Noch liegt ihr alle falsch.

Aber "southern European" kann man als nächsten Tipp durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Jan. 2010)

Tokko schrieb:


> Aber "southern European" kann man als nächsten Tipp durchgehen lassen.



Bei der Hautfarbe Naja, es gibt mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde als sich die Wissenschaft träumen lässt - warum nicht auch bleiche SüdeuropäerInnen...

Penélope oder Monica Cruz?


----------



## Tokko (22 Jan. 2010)

Leider immer noch falsch. 

Aber es wird bedeutend wärmer........





​


----------



## eibersberger (25 Jan. 2010)

Laetitia Casta?


----------



## Tokko (25 Jan. 2010)

Daneben

1 Tipp: Sie ist keine Deutsche.
2.Tipp: Sie ist Baujahr 1976.
3.Tipp: Sie ist Südeuropäerin.


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 Jan. 2010)

Paz Vega


----------



## Tokko (26 Jan. 2010)

That's right.:thumbup:







​


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 Jan. 2010)

the next


----------



## General (26 Jan. 2010)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## eibersberger (26 Jan. 2010)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 Jan. 2010)

No Jennifer and not Jessica,but yes is from usa


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Jan. 2010)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## General (27 Jan. 2010)

Jessica Biel


----------



## DR_FIKA (28 Jan. 2010)

Not Cameron and not Jessica
hint: 1984


----------



## eibersberger (29 Jan. 2010)

Scarlett Johannson?
 born 22.11.1984


----------



## DR_FIKA (29 Jan. 2010)

you not have caught the name, but you got the city of birth :thumbup:


----------



## tschery1 (30 Jan. 2010)

norah jones ?!?


----------



## DR_FIKA (31 Jan. 2010)

no Norah
the definitive hint:
13


----------



## Scofield (2 Feb. 2010)

Megan Fox


----------



## NAFFTIE (2 Feb. 2010)

Lilly Ellen


----------



## DR_FIKA (3 Feb. 2010)

No Megan and no Lilly 
repeat the last hint 13


----------



## DR_FIKA (7 Feb. 2010)

Another hint
date of birth: New York, 10 march 1984


----------



## General (7 Feb. 2010)

Olivia Wilde - Thirteen - Dr. Remy Hadley ;-)


----------



## DR_FIKA (8 Feb. 2010)

finally :thumbup:
I thought that with the clue 13 guess immediately, is not named 13 in the series Dr House in Germany?


----------



## General (8 Feb. 2010)

​


----------



## Geldsammler (8 Feb. 2010)

paris hilton in perfektion!


----------



## General (8 Feb. 2010)

Ging ja Flott



​


----------



## Geldsammler (8 Feb. 2010)

macht ihr mal bitte weiter, ich habe gerade kein beispiel parat^^


----------



## General (9 Feb. 2010)

So wer möchte


----------



## eibersberger (11 Feb. 2010)

ich machs - weil ich grad so in Übung bin (parallel Tittenquiz)


----------



## eibersberger (11 Feb. 2010)

hab was besonders hübsches gefunden:

wer ist das?


----------



## General (12 Feb. 2010)

Katie Price


----------



## eibersberger (12 Feb. 2010)

Nö, keine Katie ist es nicht - obwohl die gerne solche Höschen trägt.

ein Tipp: die gesuchte ist keine Europäerin!


----------



## General (12 Feb. 2010)

> die gesuchte ist keine Europäerin!



Gut dann hätten wir das schonmal geklärt



wären da ja noch ein paar Kontinente

Bar Rafaelie


----------



## eibersberger (13 Feb. 2010)

nö.
die gesuchte ist aus den USA


----------



## eibersberger (15 Feb. 2010)

und: nächster Tipp: sie ist Schauspielerin!


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Feb. 2010)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## eibersberger (15 Feb. 2010)

nö no Jessica.
die Gesuchte ist ein bisschen älter.


----------



## General (15 Feb. 2010)

Jessica Biel


----------



## eibersberger (17 Feb. 2010)

nein, die gesuchte amerikanische Schaupspielerin ist einiges älter als die Jessicas.

Sie ist Jahrgang 1964 -  dafür aber noch SEHR knackig!


----------



## General (17 Feb. 2010)

Juliette Binoche


----------



## eibersberger (17 Feb. 2010)

Juliette ist doch Französin, oder?


----------



## General (17 Feb. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> Juliette ist doch Französin, oder?



Ich sollte lesen lernen 

Tipp: Courtney Love


----------



## eibersberger (18 Feb. 2010)

nö.
Courtney ist es auch nicht.

die gesuchte ist eine v.a. durchs Fernsehen sehr bekannte Schauspielerin aus den USA, Jahrgang 1964.


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Feb. 2010)

Teri Hatcher?


----------



## eibersberger (22 Feb. 2010)

super. erraten!
TERI ist richtig:

hier die leckere Auflösung:


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Feb. 2010)

Habe ich mir fast gedacht - das nächste Rätsel grabe ich so bald wie möglich aus.


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Feb. 2010)

Apropos graben - hier ist es:
Wer spielt hier Beachvolleyball, hat sich dabei schon reichlich in den Sand eingegraben und zeigt außerdem ziemlich viel Po?


----------



## General (26 Feb. 2010)

Da kenne ich keine von


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Feb. 2010)

Das iss aber nich´ gut... Ein erster Tip - nur für Dich, lieber blupper - unsere Kandidatin ist - wie Du siehst - topfit und sehr sportlich - aber es ist keine professionelle Beachvolleyball-Spielerin... Na...


----------



## General (28 Feb. 2010)

Auch das hilft mir nicht weiter





Sage mal einfach Magdalena Brzeska


----------



## Nicci72 (1 März 2010)

Magdalena Brzeska ist es zwar nicht - aber die grobe Richtung stimmt schon mal: Es handelt sich um eine deutsche Sportlerin, die bereits an Olympischen Spielen teilgenommen hat. Seit nicht langer Zeit trägt sie übrigens einen Doppelnamen.

So, mit diesem Tip 2 sollte es nicht mehr so schwer sein!


----------



## eibersberger (1 März 2010)

Diese Oberschenkel sind auch nicht gerade typisch Beach-Profi. 
schon eher Eisschnelllauf: ich tipp mal 

Anni Friesinger-Postma


----------



## Nicci72 (1 März 2010)

@eibersberger, Du liegst völlig richtig - solche Oberschenkel holt frau sich üblicherweise nicht beim Beachvolleyball!!!

Es ist in der Tat Anni Friesinger-Postma, die sich hier - in einem zugegeben für sie etwas ungewöhnlichen Outfit - am Strand vergnügt:






So, das war jetzt passend zur Goldmedaille mein Beitrag zu den Olympischen Winterspielen von Vancouver...


----------



## eibersberger (1 März 2010)

ok.
dann bin ich wieder dran:

wem gehört dieser Popo??


----------



## General (1 März 2010)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## eibersberger (2 März 2010)

ne, der Knackarsch gehört nicht JLH.
Die Gesuchte ist aus England und KEINE Schauspielerin.


----------



## General (2 März 2010)

Pixie Lott


----------



## neman64 (2 März 2010)

Dieser Knackarsch gehört Samantha Fox.


----------



## DR_FIKA (3 März 2010)

Sarah Harding?


----------



## eibersberger (3 März 2010)

nö - alle daneben.
Sängerin ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## eibersberger (4 März 2010)

genauer gesagt ist sie eine britische Sängerin.
Jahrgang 1981.
Hatte bisher 5 Top10-Hits in England und 2 Top10-Hits in Mitteleuropa.


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2010)

Ich sage mal Natasha Bedingfield.


----------



## eibersberger (4 März 2010)

Gratx Tokko. :WOW::thumbup:
Natascha stimmt!

hier die Auflösung:


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2010)

Und weiter gehts.

Wessen Kiste ist das?





​


----------



## eibersberger (5 März 2010)

ganz schön offenherzig... äääh.. offenarschig... ;-)
Lady Gaga?


----------



## neman64 (5 März 2010)

Ich tippe auf Samantha Fox.


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 März 2010)

Keri Hilson


----------



## Tokko (5 März 2010)

DR_FIKA schrieb:


> Keri Hilson




That's right.:thumbup:



 



​


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 März 2010)

The next


----------



## General (6 März 2010)

Paris Hilton


----------



## DR_FIKA (6 März 2010)

no Paris


----------



## tower464u (6 März 2010)

wunderschönes bild, obwohl es mit gesicht und rücken noch besser wäre, aber dann wäre es kein quiz. herrlich wie sich bei cheryl tweedy zwischen den arschbacken der stoff etwas lockert, im kontrast zur passform auf dem po. viel platz unter der pussy ist auch sehr sexy....und die beiden venusdellen im ansatz zu sehen über dem höschen....danke!


----------



## DR_FIKA (6 März 2010)

tower464u schrieb:


> wunderschönes bild, obwohl es mit gesicht und rücken noch besser wäre, aber dann wäre es kein quiz. herrlich wie sich bei cheryl tweedy zwischen den arschbacken der stoff etwas lockert, im kontrast zur passform auf dem po. viel platz unter der pussy ist auch sehr sexy....und die beiden venusdellen im ansatz zu sehen über dem höschen....danke!



???


----------



## Nicci72 (8 März 2010)

@DR_FIKA

Nothing from importance...

Maybe it is Merryl Streep?


----------



## General (8 März 2010)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## wernair89 (9 März 2010)

Lara Bingle


----------



## freeye (11 März 2010)

jessica simpson


----------



## Nicci72 (12 März 2010)

@DR_FIKA

And who is it now???


----------



## eibersberger (12 März 2010)

Jennifer Love HEwitt?


----------



## DR_FIKA (13 März 2010)

ops...sorry for the retard
no one of this
one hint: is one model


----------



## General (13 März 2010)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DR_FIKA (14 März 2010)

no is Alessandra and no is from Brasil


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 März 2010)

Candice Swanepoel - Victoria´s secret Bikinishooting / St. Barth, 8.12.2009


----------



## DR_FIKA (14 März 2010)

could not guess that an expert


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (15 März 2010)

Ist nicht so schwer! Knackig, gell! :WOW:



​


----------



## neman64 (15 März 2010)

Verona Poot ( Feldbusch) vielleicht?


----------



## DR_FIKA (15 März 2010)

Izabel Goulart


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 März 2010)

DR_FIKA schrieb:


> Izabel Goulart



It´s right! :thumbup:

She have a very hot body! 

Tobi


----------



## DR_FIKA (16 März 2010)

Yes,Izabel is very hot :thumbup:
the next


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (17 März 2010)

Anne Hathaway / Santa Monica, 14.3.2010 

Tobi


----------



## eibersberger (17 März 2010)

wow. da sind ja Profis am Werk.


----------



## DR_FIKA (17 März 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## wernair89 (17 März 2010)

anne hathaway


----------



## DR_FIKA (18 März 2010)

wernair89 schrieb:


> anne hathaway


the photo above is the entire photo (enlarge the pic), Tobi has already guessed, it's his turn


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (18 März 2010)

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (18 März 2010)

Karolina Kurkova
Tobi.Borsti-DR_FIKA 2-2


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (19 März 2010)

It´s right Dr. Fika, it´s Karolina Kurkova! 

 

2:2? 

You forget the 10 extrapoints for Tobi because he is the most intelligent pig in Austria (see my Avatar, that´s Tobi)!


----------



## DR_FIKA (19 März 2010)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> You forget the 10 extrapoints for Tobi because he is the most intelligent pig in Austria (see my Avatar, that´s Tobi)!


----------



## weranda (19 März 2010)

maybe yelena isinbayeva?


----------



## DR_FIKA (19 März 2010)

weranda schrieb:


> maybe yelena isinbayeva?



at first shot


----------



## weranda (20 März 2010)

Wem Gehört dieser Po?







Gruss weranda


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (20 März 2010)

Gisele Bündchen! :WOW:

Tobi


----------



## weranda (20 März 2010)

yes


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (21 März 2010)

One Lady, 2 pics!



 

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (21 März 2010)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (21 März 2010)

It´s right! :thumbup:



 

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (21 März 2010)

is your turn


----------



## Nicci72 (22 März 2010)

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## wernair89 (22 März 2010)

nichelle trachtenberg


----------



## DR_FIKA (22 März 2010)

No Lindsay and no Michelle
hint:no is fro U.S.A


----------



## Nicci72 (23 März 2010)

Alyssa Milano?


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (23 März 2010)

No idea!  Perhaps Emma Watson?


----------



## DR_FIKA (23 März 2010)

no Alyssa and no Emma and NO FROM USA :angry:


----------



## Nicci72 (25 März 2010)

Oh, I made Alyssa an Italian... - may it´s Alena Seredova?


----------



## DR_FIKA (25 März 2010)

not Alena and not from Europe


----------



## General (26 März 2010)

Dannii Minogue (Australien)


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 März 2010)

no Dannii and no from Australia


----------



## Nicci72 (26 März 2010)

Bai Ling?


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 März 2010)

not is Bai Ling,but you've got the continent


----------



## Nicci72 (26 März 2010)

Zhang Ziyi?


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 März 2010)

no Zhang 
is not of Asian ethnicity


----------



## Nicci72 (27 März 2010)

Now it becomes complicated...


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 März 2010)

not complicated, is very famous ......and very good


----------



## weranda (28 März 2010)

Lucy Liu


----------



## DR_FIKA (28 März 2010)

not Lucy


----------



## eibersberger (29 März 2010)

Katy Perry?


----------



## DR_FIKA (29 März 2010)

no Katy
is one model


----------



## General (29 März 2010)

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## DR_FIKA (30 März 2010)

not Gisele


----------



## Nicci72 (30 März 2010)

...not complicated???


----------



## DR_FIKA (30 März 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...not complicated???



do not read the hint


----------



## weranda (31 März 2010)

jarah mariano

maybe hints?

its not easy

p.s. my english is very bad. sorry


----------



## DR_FIKA (31 März 2010)

no Mariah
ok,the definitive hint:is from Israel 
if not guess now I answer myself


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Apr. 2010)

Bar Refaeli?


----------



## DR_FIKA (1 Apr. 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Bar Refaeli?


finally :WOW:
is complicated?


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Apr. 2010)

Yes... - I will try now to dig out something complicated, too...


----------



## General (8 Apr. 2010)

Tick Tick die Zeit läuft


----------



## eibersberger (14 Apr. 2010)

und läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## General (14 Apr. 2010)

Dann mache bitte jemand weiter der möchte


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (15 Apr. 2010)

Dann beginne ich wieder mit einer bekannten Lady! 




 

 

Ich kann mir direkt vorstellen wie ihr nachdenkt - sieht ungefähr so aus, gell! 



​


----------



## neman64 (15 Apr. 2010)

Ich tippe auf Whithney Housten.


----------



## General (15 Apr. 2010)

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## DR_FIKA (16 Apr. 2010)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Apr. 2010)

It´s Paris Hilton, perfect Dr. Fika! 

Tobi​


----------



## DR_FIKA (16 Apr. 2010)

the next


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Apr. 2010)

Alicia Witt! :WOW:

Tobi


----------



## DR_FIKA (16 Apr. 2010)

great :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Apr. 2010)

Next lady! 



​


----------



## DR_FIKA (17 Apr. 2010)

too easy
I leave this to you


----------



## weranda (17 Apr. 2010)

heidi klum vielleicht.


----------



## neman64 (17 Apr. 2010)

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (18 Apr. 2010)

Nicht Heidi, auch nicht Claudia! Stichwort "Baywatch"! 

Tobi

@ Dr.Fika: easy for you but not for the most of the Users!


----------



## DR_FIKA (18 Apr. 2010)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> @ Dr.Fika: easy for you but not for the most of the Users!


----------



## neman64 (18 Apr. 2010)

Dann kann es nur Pamela Anderson sein.


----------



## weranda (18 Apr. 2010)

oder carmen electra


----------



## DR_FIKA (19 Apr. 2010)

weranda schrieb:


> oder carmen electra



:thumbup:


----------



## schattenpfad (19 Apr. 2010)

[Manchmal ganz schön schwierig, aber geil. danke


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (21 Apr. 2010)

Richtig, Carmen Electra! 

Tobi​


----------



## weranda (22 Apr. 2010)

Sorry für die lange warte zeit

so wer ist das ?






Gruss weranda


----------



## neman64 (22 Apr. 2010)

Brithney Spears vielleicht ?


----------



## weranda (23 Apr. 2010)

nein leider falsch

tipp 1 sängerin


----------



## Babs (23 Apr. 2010)

*Kesha*​


----------



## weranda (24 Apr. 2010)

auch nicht richtig


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (25 Apr. 2010)

Anastacia! 

Tobi


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (26 Apr. 2010)

Falls es stimmt bitte ein anderer weitermachen, bin bis Sonntag auf Urlaub! 

Tobi


----------



## weranda (26 Apr. 2010)

richtig hab leider kein bild aber es stimmt.

wer zuerst kommt darf weitermachen


----------



## neman64 (26 Apr. 2010)

Also dann mache ich weiter.

Wem gehört dieser Hintern.





Viel Spaß beim Raten.


----------



## General (28 Apr. 2010)

Kein Plan Pam Anderson?


----------



## neman64 (28 Apr. 2010)

Nein leider nicht.

1. Tip Sie ist eine Deutsche


----------



## neman64 (30 Apr. 2010)

2. Tip

Sie ist am 14.8.1980 geboren.


----------



## General (1 Mai 2010)

Judith Hildebrandt


----------



## neman64 (1 Mai 2010)

3. Tip 

Sie ist in Hamburg geboren und ist ein Erotikstar.


----------



## hupenfreak (2 Mai 2010)

biggi bardot? ^^


----------



## neman64 (2 Mai 2010)

Richtig.


----------



## hupenfreak (2 Mai 2010)

so jetzt hier was =)


----------



## General (2 Mai 2010)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Heidi Kabel



Du bist so witzig 

Mein Tipp: Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## hupenfreak (3 Mai 2010)

Heidi Kabel  haha nee..Jennifer Love Hewitt auch net


----------



## General (3 Mai 2010)

Kim Kardashian?


----------



## hupenfreak (3 Mai 2010)

no..kleiner tip..er ist nicht so dick wie er aussieht ^^


----------



## hupenfreak (5 Mai 2010)

hmm...es ist ne sängerin


----------



## General (6 Mai 2010)

Die Lopez?


----------



## hupenfreak (6 Mai 2010)

nöö... sie hat blonde haare??


----------



## DR_FIKA (6 Mai 2010)

Lady Gaga


----------



## hupenfreak (7 Mai 2010)

so siehts aus


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass nichts von mir gekommen ist - nu´ bin ich aber auf das nächste Rätsel gespannt...


----------



## DR_FIKA (7 Mai 2010)

The next


----------



## weranda (8 Mai 2010)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Mai 2010)

no Miley
this actress is much famous for her ass


----------



## hupenfreak (9 Mai 2010)

jessica alba? ^^


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Mai 2010)

No Jessica Alba
hint


----------



## General (9 Mai 2010)

Jessica Biel ;-)


----------



## DR_FIKA (10 Mai 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Jessica Biel ;-)


:thumbup:


----------



## General (10 Mai 2010)

So hier der nächste Popo



​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (10 Mai 2010)

Gisele Bündchen Meister blupper! 



​


----------



## General (10 Mai 2010)

Richtig​


tobi.borsti schrieb:


> gisele bündchen meister blupper! :d
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Mai 2010)

oder 





O.K. bitte auf das erste Bild konzentrieren, den katzun am 2. hätte ja jeder gleich erkannt! :WOW:​


----------



## Diengo (14 Mai 2010)

Evangeline Lilly?


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Mai 2010)

Nein, hat mal bei Baywatch mitgespielt! 

Tobi


----------



## General (15 Mai 2010)

Ich nehme oder



und ja es ist katzun ;-0

Mein Tipp Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Mai 2010)

Nein blupper, aber die Richtung stimmt schon, Vorname beginnt mit B! 

Tobi


----------



## General (16 Mai 2010)

Da kenne ich nur noch Brooke Burns


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Mai 2010)

Richtig blupper! :thumbup:



​


----------



## General (17 Mai 2010)

So dann mal wieder ich



​


----------



## General (19 Mai 2010)

Tipp 1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Mai 2010)

Hmmm - das könnte nun freilich so ziemlich jede amerikanische Schauspielerin sein mit Ausnahme von Whoopi Goldberg - fangen wir mal weiter vorne im Alphabet an: Sandra Bullock?


----------



## awfan1234 (21 Mai 2010)

Hm...vielleicht Keira Knightley?


----------



## General (21 Mai 2010)

Nein beide falsch

Tipp2: geboren am 18. Juli 1980


----------



## DR_FIKA (21 Mai 2010)

Kristen Bell


----------



## General (21 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (22 Mai 2010)

The next


----------



## General (25 Mai 2010)

Nicole Scherzinger?


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 Mai 2010)

no Nicole and no is one singer


----------



## General (26 Mai 2010)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## DR_FIKA (26 Mai 2010)

no Alessandra,is from usa


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Mai 2010)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 Mai 2010)

No Jennifer,is from Atlanta


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Mai 2010)

The female of the owner of Coca Cola...??? - Sorry, but I´ve no idea who this could be!


----------



## DR_FIKA (31 Mai 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> The female of the owner of Coca Cola...???



???


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Juni 2010)

I just have said this because I´ve no idea who could it be - but maybe it´s really Mrs. Kent, the female of Mr. Muhtar Kent...


----------



## DR_FIKA (2 Juni 2010)

16 July 1987, Atlanta, Georgia, USA


----------



## General (2 Juni 2010)

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## DR_FIKA (2 Juni 2010)

great effort


----------



## General (7 Juni 2010)

So neuer Popo neues Glück



​


----------



## eibersberger (8 Juni 2010)

katy perry!


----------



## General (8 Juni 2010)

Nein ist Sie nicht


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Juni 2010)

Dita Von Teese


----------



## General (9 Juni 2010)

*Dita von Teese*


​


----------



## DR_FIKA (9 Juni 2010)

the next


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2010)

Oh, that could be everybody - Céline Dion?


----------



## DR_FIKA (10 Juni 2010)

no Celine,and no is one singer


----------



## General (11 Juni 2010)

Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## DR_FIKA (11 Juni 2010)

no Kate,but,yes is from usa


----------



## General (15 Juni 2010)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## DR_FIKA (16 Juni 2010)

not Jessica
hint: 16 may 1986


----------



## weranda (17 Juni 2010)

megan fox

wenn es richtig ist kann jemand anderes weitermachen. rate lieber


----------



## DR_FIKA (17 Juni 2010)

:thumbup::WOW:


----------



## General (21 Juni 2010)

So wer möchte hier weitermachen??


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Juni 2010)

Na, dann versuch´ ich´s mal. Wer ist hier recht sommerlich gekleidet?


----------



## General (23 Juni 2010)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Juni 2010)

Nein - aber die Richtung stimmt schon mal


----------



## General (24 Juni 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Nein - aber die Richtung stimmt schon mal



 welche Richtung? kommt Sie aus der Schweiz?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Juni 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> welche Richtung? kommt Sie aus der Schweiz?


Nein, das nicht - aber sie kommt ebenfalls aus dem europäischen Ausland und ist in ihrem Heimatland ebenfalls durch Fernseh-Unterhaltungssendungen bekannt geworden (aber nicht durch "Wetten dass..." )


----------



## General (24 Juni 2010)

Ophélie Winter


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juni 2010)

Leider auch nicht. Du warst mit dem ersten Tip schon näher dran!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juni 2010)

Na, iss´ scheinbar etwas eingeschlafen hier:zzzzzz: Deshalb ein ganz heißer Tip: Ihr Vorname wurde bereits genannt!


----------



## Jumio (28 Juni 2010)

michelle marsh?


----------



## Jumio (30 Juni 2010)

wasn los hier is ja nix mehr los ?^^
jumio


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juni 2010)

@Jumio

Nur keine Panik! Du hast recht: Es ist Michelle Marsh:



Daneben - und ebenfalls Oben Ohne - steht übrigens Lucy Pinder.


----------



## Jumio (30 Juni 2010)

danke  ich hab auchn bild, allerdings weiß ich den namen des mädels nicht  kann man das dann auch posten ??

naja evtl weiß ja jmd einfach so den namen


----------



## MileyCyrusLover (30 Juni 2010)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## General (30 Juni 2010)

Jumio schrieb:


> danke  ich hab auchn bild, allerdings weiß ich den namen des mädels nicht  kann man das dann auch posten ??
> 
> naja evtl weiß ja jmd einfach so den namen



Naja vielleicht weiß das jemand, aber besser wäre schon wenn du wüßtest zu wem der Popo gehört 
Ich sage Mutter Beimer und Du sagst Ja lol


----------



## Jumio (1 Juli 2010)

ok n anderes bild , is evtl leichter  


 sorry is n bisschen klein  
aber sollte erkennbar sein 

edit: nicht vom bildnamen beirren lassen


----------



## Jumio (4 Juli 2010)

wieso kommt den hier nix ??


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Juli 2010)

@Jumio

Hmmmm - mir fallen da spontan zwei Möglichkeiten ein:
1.) das schöne Wetter:mussweg:
2.) das Bild

Mal´ne Rückfrage: Das iss´ jetzt wirklich´n Pic von´ner Celebrity???

In dem Fall würde ich einfach mal auf Gina-Lisa Lohfink beim Fernsehgucken tippen.


----------



## Jumio (5 Juli 2010)

ich geb ma n tip  sie war bei Two and a half men zu sehen  jz sollte es klar sein ^^


----------



## blubb11 (5 Juli 2010)

michelle marsh


----------



## Jumio (6 Juli 2010)

> edit: nicht vom bildnamen beirren lassen



.... falsch  
hat michelle marsch überhaupt mal ne gastrolle bei two and a half men gespielt ?
Jumio


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Juli 2010)

Jumio schrieb:


> (...)
> hat michelle marsh (!) überhaupt mal ne gastrolle bei two and a half men gespielt ?
> Jumio



Gute Frage - weiß ich leider auch nicht. Ansonsten - immer diese Serien, die kein Mensch guckt... - na, ich tippe mal auf:

April Michelle Bowlby


----------



## Jumio (7 Juli 2010)

meep falsch ..  
sie hat in folgenden filmen mit gespielt :

2001: Ferien unter Palmen (Holiday in the Sun)
2003: Bad Boys 2 (Kurzauftritt)
2004: Bekenntnisse einer Highschool-Diva (Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen)
2004: Fashion Girl – Der Pate trägt Prada (Crimes of Fashion)
2004: Two and a Half Men (TV-Gastrolle, Staffel 1, Episode 12)
2008: New York für Anfänger (How to Lose Friends & Alienate People)

das ist ein ausschnit aus ihrer Filmographie 

...sonst wärs ja zuu einfach 
jumio


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Juli 2010)

Megan Fox?


----------



## Jumio (8 Juli 2010)

jap das ist richtig is ein pic aus dem rolling stone shooting :


----------



## Jumio (10 Juli 2010)

will keiner weiter machen ??


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juli 2010)

Doch - ich such´ was - nur nicht hudeln...moin58


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juli 2010)

So - und hier hab´ ich nun auch was gefunden:


----------



## General (14 Juli 2010)

Halle Berry


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Juli 2010)

Genau!!!:thumbup:


----------



## General (26 Juli 2010)

So machen wir mal weiter




​


----------



## svenni1008 (27 Juli 2010)

meiner


----------



## General (27 Juli 2010)

svenni1008 schrieb:


> meiner



Glaube ich dir 

Tipp Nr1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin und zweifache Oscarpreisträgerin.


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (27 Juli 2010)

*Kate Winslet ?*​


----------



## General (27 Juli 2010)

Nein es ist nicht Kate


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juli 2010)

svenni1008 schrieb:


> meiner



Das glaube ich Dir sofort, Svenni - jedenfalls meiner kann´s nicht sein, da fehlen die Speckröllchen

Also, überlegen wir mal zusammen: eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin, zwei Oscars und ein ziemlicher Hungerhaken...???

Jennifer Anniston?


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juli 2010)

...oder: Hilary Swank???


----------



## General (28 Juli 2010)

Es ist Hilary



​


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juli 2010)

Hurrahhh!!!:WOW: Ich such´ was Neues ´raus - bitte ein klein wenig Geduld!!!


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2010)

So Nicci weiter gehts ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Aug. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Aug. 2010)

So - ready for take-off!!! Wer trägt hier diesen wunderbaren G-String?


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2010)

Amber Rose ? sonst würde mir auf Anhieb nichts einfallen


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Aug. 2010)

Na, das ging diesmal aber schnell...


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2010)

Und wem gehört dieser Popo



​


----------



## General (9 Aug. 2010)

He ist doch nicht so schwer


----------



## Jumio (10 Aug. 2010)

Jennifer lopez ??^^


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2010)

Nein, aber mit dem Vornamen liegst du schon richtig ;-)


----------



## Freibier (11 Aug. 2010)

Jennifer Aniston ?!?


----------



## General (11 Aug. 2010)

Richtig es ist Jennifer Aniston



​


----------



## Freibier (12 Aug. 2010)

na denn ma viel Glück


----------



## Miraculix (12 Aug. 2010)

Freibier schrieb:


> na denn ma viel Glück



Offtopic: @ Freibier:
...die Pics, die bei imagevenue hochgeladen werden, lassen sich leider nicht in voller Größe direkt posten...
deshalb ist auch kein Bild zu sehen, warum das so ist, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht...

zum Thema:
hab mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt... 
...wenn du diese Hintern meinst,





tippe ich mal auf Katy Perry


----------



## Freibier (12 Aug. 2010)

Danke fürn Tipp 

Katy Perry is leider falsch
aber der Vorname ist schon fast richtig
- sie ist Schauspielerin


----------



## General (12 Aug. 2010)

> aber der vorname ist schon fast richtig



kate bosworth


----------



## Freibier (12 Aug. 2010)

jetzt is der Vorname komplett richtig
amerkanische Schauschpielerin


----------



## General (12 Aug. 2010)

Kate Hudson ;-)


----------



## Freibier (12 Aug. 2010)

yeah :thumbup:


----------



## General (15 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Freibier (15 Aug. 2010)

pam anderson :drip:


----------



## General (17 Aug. 2010)

Richtig es ist Pamela Anderson



​


----------



## Freibier (18 Aug. 2010)

war allerdings schon schwierig - sie sieht man nicht oft vorn 

mal n bissl was einfaches


----------



## General (18 Aug. 2010)

Dürfte Collien Fernandes sein, aber bitte die Bilder nicht posten da sie aus der Maxim sind und hier nicht erlaubt 

Aber du darfst gerne weitermachen


----------



## Freibier (19 Aug. 2010)

yoh richtig :thumbup:


----------



## General (20 Aug. 2010)

Freibier schrieb:


> yoh richtig :thumbup:



Und haste noch was? oder solle jemand anders weitermachen?


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Aug. 2010)

Hier geht´s auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## steffi05 (5 Sep. 2010)

AMUN schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an unser *Tittenquiz* gibt es ab heute ein neues kleines Leckerli.
> 
> Unser Popo-Quiz.
> 
> ...



keine Ahnung!


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Sep. 2010)

Cheryl Tweedymoin58 - siehe Seite 1...


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2010)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Cheryl Tweedymoin58 - siehe Seite 1...



Jooo Nicci72 Richtig mache du weiter


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Sep. 2010)

Na, dann mach´ ich mal weiter... Wer trägt diesen Rio-String?


----------



## eibersberger (13 Sep. 2010)

michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Sep. 2010)

Das könnte sie gut sein - ist sie aber nichtengel09 

Ein Tip: Die Gesuchte ist in ihrem derzeitigen Viertberuf vor allem Spielerfrau, die ihrem Lebensgefährten am 1. November 2009 das zweite gemeinsame Kind geboren hat. Davor war sie auch schon Schönheitskönigin, Model und Schauspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Sep. 2010)

Ein weiterer Tip weil es hier doch ziemlich schläfrig und müde ist:zzzzzz:

Ihr Lover ist ein sehr bekannter Torhüter - und nein, es handelt sich dabei nicht um Oliver Kahn


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Sep. 2010)

hause09 - oder warum kommt hier nix als Antwort???


----------



## Xtinalover (24 Sep. 2010)

alena seredova.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Sep. 2010)

Genau! Es ist Alena Seredova:thumbup:


----------



## Anne Hesch (27 Sep. 2010)

Boahhhhr, !

jennys popo auf seite 61, !_* **so einen Quatsch bitte hier nicht posten!!!****_ 
Geil


----------



## Anne Hesch (27 Sep. 2010)

Na gut, war eh nur erfunden. Aber tolles B:thumbup:ild


----------



## sprousebrosaustria1 (1 Okt. 2010)

hot


----------



## braendi (9 Okt. 2010)

Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Okt. 2010)

@braendi

Ja, ich weiß, dass das oben Cheryl Tweedy iss - und mein Rätsel drunter war Alena Seredova...


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2010)

So mache ich mal hier weiter
Wem gehört er



​


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Nov. 2010)

Kate Hudson?


----------



## General (11 Nov. 2010)

Volltreffer



​


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Nov. 2010)

Sorry, hat´n bisschen gedauert. Hier nun das neue Rätsel: Wem geht hier beinahe die Hose flöten


----------



## Turbo2050 (17 Nov. 2010)

Hmm. Sieht von hinten aus wie Britney aber ist sie nicht^^ Ich sag mal Shakira?


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Nov. 2010)

Genau, es ist Shakira - die einen fast so berühmten Po hat wie JLo:


----------



## General (22 Nov. 2010)

So wer möchte, der darf


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Nov. 2010)

Damit´s hier vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen weiter geht was ganz Einfaches:
Wer trägt dieses Höschen?


----------



## General (26 Nov. 2010)

Katie Price?


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Nov. 2010)

Könnte sie gut sein - ist sie aber nicht.


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Nov. 2010)

Na gut dann wird der Tobi wieder einmal mitmachen! 

*Aida Yespica*, Miami, 20.11.2010 
Tobi


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Dez. 2010)

@Tobi

Was für ein Glücksschwein, dass wir Dich haben In der Tat, es ist Aida Yespica beim Urlauben an Miamis South Beach:





Dort möchte frau (und mann???) jetzt am liebsten auch sein bei den Temperaturen hierzulande - wir hatten heute früh -11°C


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (1 Dez. 2010)

Dann mache ich mal weiter:



 

 

Einen Namen zu wissen reicht, die Spezialisten können es bei beiden Damen probieren!

Links: leicht; Rechts: schwerer

PS: ist zu erraten, will nicht das ihr ewig dazu braucht! ​


----------



## General (1 Dez. 2010)

Links: Adriana Lima?
Rechts: Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (1 Dez. 2010)

2 x falsch! 

1) meine Adriana war bei der *Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2010* zwar dabei, das ist sie aber nicht!
2) nein Bündchen war nicht dabei.

Jetzt kennt ihr schon mal die Veranstaltung! 

Tobi


----------



## General (1 Dez. 2010)

Sie ist links 

 Und sie ist rechts 

 
Aber meinst du ich weiß wie Sie heißen  ​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (2 Dez. 2010)

General schrieb:


> Aber meinst du ich weiß wie Sie heißen



Der Sinn es Spieles ist den Namen zu erraten, gell? 

Linkes Bild: ist ein sehr bekanntes brasilianisches Model, solltest kennen! 
Gebe zu das die rechte Lady schwer zu erraten ist, habe die eigentlich nur gepostet da ihr sicher auf ihren knackigen Hintern steht!

Also wer ist die linke Lady? 

Tobi


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2010)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Der Sinn es Spieles ist den Namen zu erraten, gell?



Achso ja richtig  ich habe aber leider keinen Plan wie Sie heißt. Hoffe doch das die anderen es wissen


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Dez. 2010)

:Kopfkratz:  - :AuchkeineAhnunghab´:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (3 Dez. 2010)

Burschen ihr könnt sie von vorne sehen und kennt sie nicht? 

Initialen linke Lady: I. F. 
Rechtes Bild: M. S.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)

Isabeli Fontana und Molly Sims


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (3 Dez. 2010)

Darfst weiter machen M. Schmierhaus! :thumbup:

Isabeli Fontana stimmt , die rechte Lady ist die Martha Streck 
Tobi


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Dez. 2010)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Burschen ihr könnt sie von vorne sehen und kennt sie nicht?



Hey, nix Bursche!!!:angry: Hier gibt´s vielleicht 99 Prozent Männer - aber nicht hundert!!!

Nicola


----------



## General (3 Dez. 2010)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Isabeli Fontana stimmt , die rechte Lady ist die Martha Streck
> Tobi



Sage ich doch kenne ich nicht


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)




----------



## beachkini (3 Dez. 2010)

jessica alba


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)

Da haste Recht


----------



## beachkini (3 Dez. 2010)

so hier is ein neues:



 

viel spaß beim raten


----------



## mallak (4 Dez. 2010)

paris hilton?


----------



## beachkini (4 Dez. 2010)

nein, ist sie leider nicht


----------



## General (4 Dez. 2010)

Tara Reid ?


----------



## beachkini (4 Dez. 2010)

nein, sie ist es auch nicht. aber vom alter her schon die richtige richtung.


----------



## beachkini (6 Dez. 2010)

dann gebe ich mal einige tips.
-geburtsjahr: 1976
-1996 auszeichnung: Elite "Look of the Year" modeling competition
-hat im musikvideo "Livin' La Vida Loca" von ricky martin mitgewirkt 
-größten erfolg hat sie in italien, wo sie auch fürs tv arbeitet bzw. gearbeitet hat.
-das bild wurde meines wissens in miami aufgenommen
(es wurden auch schon viele bilder von ihr hier im forum gepostet)


----------



## raul2512 (6 Dez. 2010)

super pic


----------



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2010)

gut, da wohl keiner eine idee hat gebe ich noch ein tip und ein weiteres bild.

selbe person wie post #1444:



 

und der tip:

sie ist mit Fabrizio Corona verheiratet und hat ein kind (glaube aber nicht von ihm)


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (7 Dez. 2010)

Belén Rodríguez


----------



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2010)

ne, die nachfolgerin oder vorgängerin? bin ich mir nicht so sicher^^
glaube aber mit Belén Rodriguez war/is er nur befreundet, aber in keiner ehe.


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Dez. 2010)

Nina Moric?


----------



## beachkini (8 Dez. 2010)

ja, sie ist es!


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Dez. 2010)

Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht - Das neue Rätsel: Wer trägt hier die Hüfthose zu tief?


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann?


----------



## beachkini (11 Dez. 2010)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Dez. 2010)

Yvonne Catterfield ist richtig:


----------



## beachkini (13 Dez. 2010)

hier 2 neue (natürlich die selbe person):



 **deleted**


----------



## General (14 Dez. 2010)

So da es meiner nicht sein kann  und ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, sage ich mal Paris Hilton


----------



## beachkini (15 Dez. 2010)

ne, die gesuchte kommt aus england und war glaube ich im jahr 2006 in big brother (britain) zu sehn. sonst arbeitet sie als model oder fürs tv.


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Dez. 2010)

Wer war gleich noch mal 2006 im englischen Big-Brother-Container? Orlaith McAllister? Aisleyne Horgan Wallace?


----------



## beachkini (17 Dez. 2010)

je, richtig! 

Aisleyne Horgan Wallace


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Dez. 2010)

Na, dann kommt hier gleich das nächste Rätsel. Wer hat hier beim Einsteigen in den Wagen Probleme mit den Highheels?


----------



## General (20 Dez. 2010)

Paris Hilton?


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Dez. 2010)

Könnte sie wirklich sein - iss sie aber nicht - es geht aber schon in die richtige Richtung - wobei unsere Kandidatin im Gegensatz zu Paris nix geerbt hat sondern Selfmadewoman iss - was den etwas ungeschickten Umgang mit ihren High-Heels erklären könnte


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (22 Dez. 2010)

Britney?


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Dez. 2010)

Leider auch nein. Der erste Tip: Unsere Kandidatin wäre 1999 beinahe Miss Nordirland geworden.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Jan. 2011)

Ein frohes Neues...:kotz: - und damit es vielleicht weitergeht wenn Ihr Euch soweit erholt habt hier noch der Hinweis, dass unsere Kandidatin wirklich nichts mit dem niedersächsischen Ministerpräsidenten zu tun hat, dass anders lautende Gerüchte vielmehr völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind:damnpc:

Na, jetzt müsst Ihr´s doch haben...


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Jan. 2011)

Orlaith McAllister?


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Jan. 2011)

Genau:


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (5 Jan. 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl dran:


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Jan. 2011)

Hm, sehr schlanke, zierliche Figur - keine Ahnung - Rihanna?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (9 Jan. 2011)

nein


----------



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2011)

jessica simpson


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (9 Jan. 2011)

Richtig :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (11 Jan. 2011)

dann ist hier ein neues:



 

hf


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Jan. 2011)

AnnaLynn McCord?


----------



## beachkini (12 Jan. 2011)

nein, ist sie nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Jan. 2011)

Lucy Becker?


----------



## beachkini (17 Jan. 2011)

nein, die gesuchte kommt aus argentinien und versucht sich in vielen bereichen wie zb. sängerin, model und als schauspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2011)

Silvina Luna?


----------



## beachkini (19 Jan. 2011)

ne, sie is wohl zu unbekannt bei uns. in italien wurde sie bekannt durch ihren auftritt in dem musical "Notre-Dame de Paris". und sie ist eine häufige begleitung von silvio berlusconi auf allen möglichen veranstaltungen gewesen und dadurch öfter mal in der presse genannt worden. (gut, das waren viele)


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> (...) sie ist eine häufige begleitung von silvio berlusconi auf allen möglichen veranstaltungen gewesen und dadurch öfter mal in der presse genannt worden. (...)



Naja, zugegeben, mit Silvio Berlusconi habe ich eher weniger zu tun Wobei ich es schon faszinierend finde wenn ein Mann in dem Alter noch so potent ist. Dann kann das gesuchte Model also nicht älter als 20 sein? Oder ist die - Bekanntschaft - schon ein bisschen länger her?

P.S.: Sorry, aber beim Thema Silvio darf frau auch mal ihren Senf dazu geben...


----------



## beachkini (20 Jan. 2011)

hm, wird wohl nichts mehr. sie wurde hier im board schon oft gepostet. das gesuchte bild wurde am 02.08.2007 von rise hier ins board gestellt. jetzt muss nur noch die suchfunktion genutzt werden!


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Jan. 2011)

Damals lese ich was von Belen Rodriguez. Also tippe ich mal auf Belen Rodriguez. Und sie hatte also was mit Silvio Berlusconi???happy09


----------



## beachkini (21 Jan. 2011)

ne, auch nicht. ich löse einfach mal auf und dann kann irgendjemand, der lust hat, ein neues bild posten. 

es ist Lola Ponce


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Jan. 2011)

Sorry beachkini, aber auf diesen Namen bin ich nun wirklich nicht gekommen Hier ein neuer Versuch mit was ganz, ganz Leichtem:





Wer trägt hier den ultimativen Minirock?


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Jan. 2011)

Dieses Quiz hier schläft wohl gerade ein...???


----------



## HeyAudrey (28 Jan. 2011)

Leute, jetzt bin ich vollkommen raus: Welcher Ar*** ist jetzt dran???


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Jan. 2011)

Naja, da beachkini sein Rätsel selbst aufgelöst und das Stellen eines neuen freigegeben hat hab´ ich zum Beispiel ein neues Rätsel eingestellt: Wem zum Beispiel gehört jener ..... - Minirock in meinem vorletzten Post???


----------



## General (1 Feb. 2011)

Venus Williams


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Feb. 2011)

Genau:thumbup:


----------



## General (2 Feb. 2011)

So dann mal hier



​


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Feb. 2011)

Miranda Kerr?


----------



## General (4 Feb. 2011)

Nein, aber ein Model ist richtig ;-)


----------



## General (7 Feb. 2011)

So nächster Tipp: Sie ist ein brasilianisches Topmodel, polnisch-italienischer Herkunft.


----------



## General (17 Feb. 2011)

Geboren ist das Mädel am 11. April 1981 laut Wiki


----------



## Arminius01 (21 Feb. 2011)

Mit den Tipps wars schon ziemlich einfach.

Alessandra Ambrosio. Aber einen heißen Körper hat sie ja


----------



## General (21 Feb. 2011)

Richtig es ist Alessandra Ambrosio



​


----------



## General (5 März 2011)

So mache ich mal weiter, wem gehört diese Kiste?



​


----------



## Rakime (6 März 2011)

Puh ich hab keine Ahnung. Gib doch mal nen Tipp.


----------



## General (7 März 2011)

Tipp1: Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin und Sängerin.


----------



## lokfan87 (7 März 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewitt!?


----------



## General (7 März 2011)

Richtig es ist JLH



​


----------



## General (18 März 2011)

Wer möchte den hier weitermachen?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 März 2011)

OK wenn keiner will?
ich machs! 
Welchen Reichen Poppek sehen wir denn hier?


----------



## General (21 März 2011)

Britney Spears


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 März 2011)

Nö


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 März 2011)

General schrieb:


> Britney Spears



Nö

Deutsch


----------



## General (22 März 2011)

Sandy Mölling


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 März 2011)

nein auch nicht sandy

war mal in einem mord verwickelt diese dame


----------



## Xtinalover (22 März 2011)

tatjana gsell


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 März 2011)

RICHTIG TATJANA GSELL:thumbup:




 

hier mit dem passenden oberteil
also von hinten find ich sie besser


----------



## Xtinalover (23 März 2011)

sie ist ne deutsche schauspielerin und war früher bei viva tätig


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 März 2011)

Ich weiss es, Ich weiss es. :WOW:

Janin Reinhardt


----------



## Xtinalover (24 März 2011)

richtig


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 März 2011)

Dann muss ich ja wieder was? :WOW:





 


wer mag den dieser pöter sein?


----------



## jubakka (24 März 2011)

Marge ausm Playboy :thumbup:


----------



## General (24 März 2011)

Betty Boop


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 März 2011)

jubakka schrieb:


> Marge ausm Playboy :thumbup:



:angry:





 

richtig Marge Simpson


 oweia ist Playboy hier nicht verboten?


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

sooo, jetzt eins von mir:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Apr. 2011)

Jessica Alba??????


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

Nein! 

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Apr. 2011)

OOOOh warum sachste das denn?
hätt ich doch geraten oder nicht????


----------



## General (4 Apr. 2011)

So wer haut den noch ein neues Bild raus


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Apr. 2011)

*Na wessen Popööchen haben wir denn hier?*




Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## General (5 Apr. 2011)

Kein Plan  JLO


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Apr. 2011)

General schrieb:


> Kein Plan  JLO


Nöö die isses nicht.
Die gesuchte Lady ist nur 155cm groß oder wie man in ihrer heimat sagt only
61,02 inches high


----------



## Schokoholic24 (5 Apr. 2011)

kylie minogue?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Apr. 2011)

Schokoholic24 schrieb:


> kylie minogue?



Nööö mehr Obenrum 

 aber hatten beide mal die selben Musikproduzenten


----------



## tropical (6 Apr. 2011)

hmmm...aslo sie singt..sie ist klein....und sieht etwas älter aus...wer ist denn das?
mal gucken...analyse

*Rihanna* ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

tropical schrieb:


> hmmm...aslo sie singt..sie ist klein....und sieht etwas älter aus...wer ist denn das?
> mal gucken...analyse
> 
> *Rihanna* ?



Nöö ISSE AUCH NICHT. KOMMT AUS GREAT BRITAIN! UND IST ..

..JAHRE ALT

OOOOOH VERATE ICH ERST BEIM NÄCHSTEN VERSUCH


ABER DIE 3 SPILTE EINE GROSSE ROLLE IN IHREM LEBEN


----------



## tropical (6 Apr. 2011)

*Geri Halliwell*

...tataaaa :WOW:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

tropical schrieb:


> *Geri Halliwell*
> 
> ...tataaaa :WOW:


NöNöNö 
Die lady ist 45
und sagt nun nachdem sie sich 2003 geoutet hat zu ihre freundin 

 TOUCH ME

NUN IST ABER DER GROSCHEN GEFALLEN ODER??

cb-spray88


----------



## tropical (6 Apr. 2011)

hää


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

tropical schrieb:


> hää





​

WIR SUCHEN IMMER NOCH DEN HIER TIPS SIEHE OBEN^^^^


----------



## General (6 Apr. 2011)

Samantha Fox


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

General schrieb:


> Samantha Fox



RICHTIG





Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com





​


----------



## General (12 Apr. 2011)

Die nächste Kiste



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Apr. 2011)

ich hab angst es könnt ein mann sein


----------



## General (13 Apr. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> ich hab angst es könnt ein mann sein



Das wird Sie aber nicht gerne hören  also wer ist es?


----------



## beachkini (13 Apr. 2011)

adriana lima


----------



## General (14 Apr. 2011)

Richtig Adriana Lima



 

​


----------



## beachkini (14 Apr. 2011)

ein neues


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Apr. 2011)

Sarah Connor?????


----------



## beachkini (14 Apr. 2011)

ne, ist eine spanierin


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Apr. 2011)

Penelopé Cruz ????


----------



## beachkini (14 Apr. 2011)

nicht ganz, aber fast richtig


----------



## rs0675 (16 Apr. 2011)

Maria Cellulita? 

Just kidding... Paz Vega? Salma Hayek?


----------



## beachkini (16 Apr. 2011)

ne, auch ne cruz


----------



## General (16 Apr. 2011)

Monika Cruz ;-)


----------



## beachkini (16 Apr. 2011)

richtig


----------



## General (18 Apr. 2011)

Und weiter



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Apr. 2011)

Kylie Minogue????​


----------



## General (19 Apr. 2011)

Nein ist sie nicht


----------



## neman64 (24 Apr. 2011)

Franziska van Almsick vielleicht?


----------



## General (25 Apr. 2011)

Nein

Sie ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Apr. 2011)

Jennifer Anniston?


----------



## General (26 Apr. 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Jennifer Anniston?



Nein aber J für den Vornamen und A für den Nachnamen sind schon richtig


----------



## Amazinking (27 Apr. 2011)

Jessica Alba


----------



## General (27 Apr. 2011)

Richtig es ist Jessica Alba



​


----------



## Amazinking (27 Apr. 2011)

Weiter geht's





Du mußt bei pic-upload den Code nehmen wo steht Bild in Originalgröße für Forum (BBCode):


----------



## General (27 Apr. 2011)

Einfach mal aus der Luft gegriffen: Katie Price


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2011)

das könnte janin reihardt sein​


----------



## Amazinking (28 Apr. 2011)

beide falsch, kleiner Tipp: US-Model, geboren in Osteuropa.


----------



## General (28 Apr. 2011)

Karolína Kurková


----------



## Amazinking (29 Apr. 2011)

Auch nicht ... sonst keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## General (29 Apr. 2011)

Eva Herzigová


----------



## Amazinking (1 Mai 2011)

Falsch ... heute Abend wird aufgelöst


----------



## Amazinking (1 Mai 2011)

Okay, dann noch ein letzter "Tipp": sie ist Polin und war 2005 MAXIM Bikini-Girl of the Year


----------



## tropical (2 Mai 2011)

Joanna Krupa


----------



## Amazinking (2 Mai 2011)

Jopp





Habe es mal hochgeladen und bitte keine direktverlinkung zu einer anderen Seite ;-)


----------



## pauer6 (13 Mai 2011)

Wow schöne hintern!


----------



## Optimus2011 (22 Mai 2011)

nächstes Bild, bitte!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Mai 2011)

Na ja wenn keiner will

Dann mach ich´s
Nicht so Nackig aber Knackig

Wem gehören wohl diese wohlgeformten Rundungen??



​


----------



## General (24 Mai 2011)

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Mai 2011)

Nein leider nicht​


----------



## General (25 Mai 2011)

Cindy Crowford


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Mai 2011)

Nö auch nicht,ist eine Deutsche und fuhr mal gerne Fahrad!​


----------



## Amazinking (25 Mai 2011)

Diana Amft


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Mai 2011)

Nein die ist es auch nicht, Vieleicht hilft ja das klingelschild:thumbup:​


----------



## diego841 (31 Mai 2011)

Heidi Klum


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Mai 2011)

nein uns Heidi Ist es auch nicht


----------



## Hein666 (31 Mai 2011)

Heike Götz, die von der Landpartie


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Mai 2011)

nö auch nicht



:thumbup:​


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Juni 2011)

Auf Heike Götz wäre ich auch gerade noch gekommen - aber sonst? Und was hat das Klingelschild mit der ganzen Sache zu tun? Überhaupt: Iss sie nun eine Ex-Radfahrerin, die irgendwann mal an Olympia teilgenommen hat? Oder eine Schauspielerin, die mal in einem Film gespielt hat, in dem ein Fahrrad irgendeine Bedeutung hatte? Oder eine Politikerin, die mal mit dem Fahrrad Wahlkampf gemacht hat? Sorry, aber ich fürchte, so schläft dieser Thread hier ein:zzzzzz:

Im Auigenblick kann frau nur auf gut Glück raten - von Heike Makatsch bis Anke Engelke, von Silvana Koch-Merin bis Silvie van der Vaart iss alles möglich...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Auf Heike Götz wäre ich auch gerade noch gekommen - aber sonst? Und was hat das Klingelschild mit der ganzen Sache zu tun? Überhaupt: Iss sie nun eine Ex-Radfahrerin, die irgendwann mal an Olympia teilgenommen hat? Oder eine Schauspielerin, die mal in einem Film gespielt hat, in dem ein Fahrrad irgendeine Bedeutung hatte? Oder eine Politikerin, die mal mit dem Fahrrad Wahlkampf gemacht hat? Sorry, aber ich fürchte, so schläft dieser Thread hier ein:zzzzzz:
> 
> Im Auigenblick kann frau nur auf gut Glück raten - von Heike Makatsch bis Anke Engelke, von Silvana Koch-Merin bis Silvie van der Vaart iss alles möglich...



ich will es mal auflösen,
Es ist Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen)

eigenlich dachte ich meine hilfen waren zu leicht
die hinweise bezogen sich auf ihre singles

bicyclerace

das modul (1100101)

boomerang






Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com



Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com



Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com

WER MACHT DAS NÄCHSTE?


----------



## Amazinking (9 Juni 2011)

Okay ... und wer ist nun an der Reihe?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

egal offfen für den nächsten


----------



## DerMarx (12 Juni 2011)

Hm da ja offen ist schmeiss ich einfach mal eins in den Raum


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juni 2011)

Kylie Minogue?


----------



## DerMarx (12 Juni 2011)

Nein, sie verdient aber mit der gleichen Tätigkeit ihr Geld


----------



## Geldsammler (12 Juni 2011)

Würde mich brennend interessieren. Der Hintern sieht gut aus.
Vielleicht ist es Cheryl Cole?


----------



## DerMarx (12 Juni 2011)

Nein auch nicht. Mal ein kleiner Tip: Sie hat ein Arschgeweih

hier mal ein kleiner teil vom Geweih


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Juni 2011)

Sarah Connor???​


----------



## DerMarx (13 Juni 2011)

Hm auch nicht, ich dachte es wäre leichter. Sie ist Amerikanische Sängerin, Blond, gewelltes Haar, und für eine weisse hat sie eine sehr soulige Stimme. Jetzt sollte eigentlich der Groschen fallen.


----------



## General (13 Juni 2011)

Jessica Simpson?


----------



## DerMarx (13 Juni 2011)

Hm, nein auch nicht. Da ich nicht möchte das es hier wegen mir einfriert lös ich es mal beinahe auf, nächstes Bild sollte aufschluss geben, wenn nicht zweifle ich so langsam an eure Kompetenz  *gg*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Juni 2011)

Anastacia Habe ich an der Hose erkannt Sorry​


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Juni 2011)

Das iss aber kein Arschgeweih sondern ´n Rückentattoo...:rock:

Ansonsten - Anastacia könnte stimmen...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

ja ist sie wenn die lösung da ist willst du?mir ist im moment die rübe leer​


----------



## DerMarx (14 Juni 2011)

Anastasia ist richtig


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com


an wen mag wohl dieser pops die Beine halten?

Moderatorin​


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung - Lena?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Juni 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung - Lena?




ist Lena eine Moderatorin???


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Juni 2011)

Naja, kann ja alles noch kommen - vielleicht übernimmt sie ja von Stefan Raab die Sendung "Immer auf die Sieben" - oder wie die heißt...

Dann tippe ich mal auf Anne Will - die iss Moderatorin


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2011)

nein die gesuchte ist ein furchtbares Plappermaul​


----------



## Amazinking (18 Juni 2011)

Gülcan Kamps?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2011)

JUHUUUUU wir haben einen gewinner:WOW:










​


----------



## Amazinking (20 Juni 2011)

Mal was für Experten:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juni 2011)

Knackig Knackig 

Jessica Alba???​


----------



## Amazinking (21 Juni 2011)

Nein

Tipp: US-Model, allerdings hat sie im Vergleich zu den meisten Models viel weniger ..... 

Vielleicht auch zu eindeutig, der Tipp


----------



## Amazinking (23 Juni 2011)

Amazinking schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Tipp: US-Model, allerdings hat sie im Vergleich zu den meisten Models viel weniger .....
> 
> Vielleicht auch zu eindeutig, der Tipp



so, wer jetzt nicht drauf kommt ...

Tipp: US-Model, allerdings hat sie im Vergleich zu den meisten Models viel weniger Haare.


----------



## Amazinking (29 Juni 2011)

Heute Abend gibts die Auflösung, wenn hier weiterhin Urlaub im Thread herrscht


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Juni 2011)

Amazinking schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibts die Auflösung, wenn hier weiterhin Urlaub im Thread herrscht



ich hab echt keinen plan wer das ist


----------



## General (29 Juni 2011)

Die Bäckchen sagen mir auch nichts


----------



## Amazinking (29 Juni 2011)

Bitte sehr: 





Amber Rose


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juni 2011)

Boah ey die kenn ich nicht


----------



## General (30 Juni 2011)

Schon einmal gehört, aber wäre nie drauf gekommen


----------



## Amazinking (30 Juni 2011)

Dachte die Ex von Kanye West ist allgemein bekannt, gerade in einem Celebrity Forum ... naja, ich gebe weiter


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juli 2011)

Ein Nordlicht der Extraklasse wie ich finde​


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Juli 2011)

Ich komm´ ja nu´ auch aus´m Norden - aber bei mir klickt da gar nix - Heike Götz? Nina Heinemann (wobei - iss die eigentlich aus dem Norden...)


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Juli 2011)

nordeuropa​


----------



## Amazinking (7 Juli 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Juli 2011)

jawoll dann bist du der nächste :WOW:




Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Amazinking (7 Juli 2011)

Who's that?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Juli 2011)

*Cheryl Cole
sorry kenne die hose



Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com
*​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Juli 2011)

Na denn wer ist denn das Popöchen??



​


----------



## Amazinking (8 Juli 2011)

Richtig, Schwerer ... gute Hosen erkennt man schnell wieder  :thumbup:


Adriana Lima ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Juli 2011)

Nee ist ne deutsche​


----------



## Amazinking (8 Juli 2011)

Heidi Klum





finds grad nicht in der "Ansicht" wie auf deinem Foto, aber ist eindeutig das Outfit


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juli 2011)

ja genau das ists du bist dran​


----------



## Amazinking (9 Juli 2011)

Wie krieg ich es eigentlich hin dass das ausgeschnittene Weiße beim Speichern nicht mehr im Bild ist ? Wäre da sehr dankbar über Hilfe


----------



## neman64 (11 Juli 2011)

Selina Wagner vielleicht?


----------



## Amazinking (12 Juli 2011)

Nein ... Tipp: die Dame wurde hauptsächlich durch die letztjährige WM (mehr oder weniger) berühmt.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2011)

Birgit Prinz wird´s nicht sein - die iss höchstens durch die diesjährige WM oder die vor vier Jahren berühmt geworden...


----------



## General (14 Juli 2011)

Larissa Riquelme


----------



## Amazinking (16 Juli 2011)

Richtig :thumbup:


----------



## General (21 Juli 2011)

Uiiiii suche die Tage mal was raus  please hold the line


----------



## General (22 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (23 Juli 2011)

Holly Madison


----------



## General (23 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (23 Juli 2011)

the next
i think is easy


----------



## arschlochvernichter (28 Juli 2011)

katy perry?


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Juli 2011)

Sorry, but I´ve really no idea! Maybe Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Juli 2011)

Kinky Kylie (lylie Minogue)?????


----------



## DR_FIKA (30 Juli 2011)

no Lohan and no Perry or Minogue
but yes,is one singer (of one group  )


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Aug. 2011)

She´s probably not Britney Spears - she´s a little bit slim for Britney...


----------



## DR_FIKA (1 Aug. 2011)

No Britney
is from England


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Aug. 2011)

May you can give another tip? I fear otherwise it´s too difficult.


----------



## DR_FIKA (4 Aug. 2011)

born 14 January 1989


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Aug. 2011)

not famous in germany

Frankie Sandford i think​


----------



## DR_FIKA (5 Aug. 2011)

did not know it was little known in Germany
yes,is Frankie


----------



## momoy1991 (8 Aug. 2011)

jessica alba


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Aug. 2011)

Dann bin ich ja wieder dran

Dieses Popöööchen gehört einem Europäischem Multitalent (weiblich)




​


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Aug. 2011)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## didi0815 (16 Aug. 2011)

Nee glaub ich nicht... der ist straffer wenn ich das richtig erinnere


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Aug. 2011)

genau es ist Michelle Hunziger:thumbup:

der nächste bitte!!!



​


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Aug. 2011)

OK, dann such´ ich mal wieder was raus...


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Aug. 2011)

So Bei wem ist hier das Rückendekolleté etwas tief geraten?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Aug. 2011)

sorry es ist unsere schöne Heidi Klum




Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Aug. 2011)

Wessen Hübsches Popööchen haben wier denn hier?
ich sag nur als hilfe: König, As




​


----------



## Creek (22 Aug. 2011)

Pippa Middleton


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Aug. 2011)

nein ratet weiter nach 3 versuchen gibts nen tip von mir​


----------



## Talisker (31 Aug. 2011)

Na wenn das nicht unserer Anna Kurnikova ist


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Aug. 2011)

Richtig und nun bist du dran



​


----------



## Talisker (31 Aug. 2011)

Welcher Dame gehört dieses Heck?

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2633/trquma5w_jpg



ich kann keine Bilder einfügen o0


----------



## Talisker (1 Sep. 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, nu gehts aber:

Gesucht ist der Name der Besitzerin dieser beiden Backen


----------



## Creek (10 Sep. 2011)

Megan Fox?


----------



## neman64 (10 Sep. 2011)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Talisker (12 Sep. 2011)

Neman hatte Recht :WOW:


----------



## schabb (12 Sep. 2011)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2011)

Das war geraten.

Aber nun zum Nächsten

Wem gehört dieser?

*Maxim entfernt*


----------



## schabb (12 Sep. 2011)

Oops, hatte "niemand hatte recht" gelesen. 

Stacy Keibler?


----------



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2011)

Stacy Kleiber ist es nicht.


----------



## Amazinking (13 Sep. 2011)

Joanna Krupa ?


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2011)

Joanna ist es nicht.

1. Tip

Sie ist eine deutsche Sängerin


----------



## Miraculix (14 Sep. 2011)

Der Knackpopo dürfte mittlerweile knapp 9 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel haben als auf dem Pic und war vor Kurzem auch auf Gran Canaria (am 18.08. ) in einem roten Bikini zu bewundern...

Das Hinterteil gehört natürlich zu:
Michelle aka Tanja Oberloher aka Tanja Hewer aka Tanja Shitawey


----------



## neman64 (14 Sep. 2011)

Miraculix du hast recht, Sie ist es


----------



## Miraculix (14 Sep. 2011)

...na dann geht's mal weiter mit diesem hübschen "Sitzfleisch" 







...dürfte nicht allzu schwierig sein...


----------



## Joukahainen (15 Sep. 2011)

Jessica Simpson ... ?


----------



## Miraculix (15 Sep. 2011)

leider falsch!

aber Schauspielerin ist schon mal richtig, aber eher deutschsprachig...

btw. "Ihr" Sohn ist so alt wie Jessica Simpson


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Sep. 2011)

Uschi Glas?


----------



## Miraculix (16 Sep. 2011)

Uschi Glas ist es auch nicht - SIE ist noch ein paar Jahre älter 
(auf dem "alten" Pic ist sie allerdings süße 26...) 

hier noch ein paar Tipps.
Der Popo-Ausschnitt stammt aus einem Film, für den SIE sogar den Golden Globe erhalten hat.
Wie bereits erwähnt ist SIE der deutschen Sprache zwar mächtig, aber trotz allem keine *deutsche* Schauspielerin...


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Sep. 2011)

Naja, soooo alt iss Sandra Bullock doch nun auch wieder nich`...


----------



## ghostdog666 (20 Sep. 2011)

Iris Berben?


----------



## Miraculix (20 Sep. 2011)

...is wohl doch nicht so leicht, wie ich dachte, obwohl es sich um einen echten Klassiker handelt, den garantiert JEDER kennt... 

Sandra Bullock und Iris Berben sind beide falsch!!!

hier nochmal ein kleiner Tipp:
...in dem Film, aus dem der "Popo" stammt, wurde einer ihrer Schauspielkollegen von einem "Drachen" gebissen, der einem namentlich nicht näher bekannten Akademiker gehörte...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Sep. 2011)

Mann ey:angry:

Kann mal einer lösen?

Es ist Ursula Andress in DR.NO:thumbup:




​


----------



## Miraculix (20 Sep. 2011)

RICHTIG!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Sep. 2011)

So hier ein Neuer Pops
ich sach nur Musik und etwas Schauspiel




​


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Sep. 2011)

?????????

Sarah Connor wird´s ja nich´ sein...


----------



## didi0815 (23 Sep. 2011)

würde mich schwer wundern, ich tippe auf ein Kaliber der 80ér bei der Buxe aber sicher bin ich mir auch net...


----------



## didi0815 (23 Sep. 2011)

Gundis Zambo?


----------



## steven91 (23 Sep. 2011)

britney spears eindeutig


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Sep. 2011)

Steven hat recht




​


----------



## didi0815 (23 Sep. 2011)

oha Ok hät ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## steven91 (24 Sep. 2011)

weiter gehts


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Sep. 2011)

schönes Tattoo - isses vielleicht Tina Ruland?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Sep. 2011)

Beim Teutates ich hab`s

PAMELA ANDERSON



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Okt. 2011)

Wollte erst auf lösung warten sorry

Welchem Armen Europäischen Mädel gehört den dieser 
Beinanlenkmechanismus???





​


----------



## steven91 (3 Okt. 2011)

also war auf jeden fall richtig, hast ja bildbeweis

und tippe mal auf ms. biedermann

aber bin auf dem europäischen gebiet nich so gut


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Okt. 2011)

ich sach nur GYROS
:thumbup:​


----------



## steven91 (3 Okt. 2011)

kenne keene griechen...die sind mir zu arm DDD


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Okt. 2011)

Biggi Bardot - oder wer sonst trägt Strapse???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Okt. 2011)

Biggi Bardot? Griechin?

Strapse?

Das isi ein Strumpfband

Jetzt wirds einfach GZSZ​


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Okt. 2011)

da fällt mir nur sila sahin ein, aber die ist doch türkin!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Okt. 2011)

ist sie nicht 
diese dame hat vor 5 wochen ein baby bekommen​


----------



## steven91 (4 Okt. 2011)

susan sideroplolus

oder so ähnlich

denke mal ihr wisst wen ich meine


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Okt. 2011)

wir haben einen gewinner steven91 du bist dran



​


----------



## steven91 (4 Okt. 2011)

so weiter gehts mit diesem schönen hinterteil


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Okt. 2011)

christina aquilera???
​


----------



## steven91 (4 Okt. 2011)

nein leider diesmal nich


----------



## didi0815 (4 Okt. 2011)

Shakira?


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Okt. 2011)

kylie minogue?


----------



## steven91 (4 Okt. 2011)

didi hat recht...shakira is richtig

also didi ran ans eingemachte


----------



## didi0815 (5 Okt. 2011)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Okt. 2011)

Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild)



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Okt. 2011)

War ja richtig
mache mal weiter

Ist ganz einfach heut aber finde ihn in der Hose Knattergeil




​


----------



## didi0815 (8 Okt. 2011)

Gesine Cukrowski


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Okt. 2011)

nee so einfach auch nicht,
die tante singt,schauspielert und ist gelernte Frisörin
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## didi0815 (8 Okt. 2011)

Hmmm, hät ja sein können 

Also bei Frisörin und dem Rest bin ich ja iwie bei der Biedermann, aber der Hintern passt meiner Meinung nach nicht... hmmm ist es die Biedermann?

Edit: Wobei, hatte sie jetzt nicht vor kurzem selbst Klamotten geschnitzt und vorgestellt? Könnte auch davon sein.... hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Okt. 2011)

ja es ist Jeanette:thumbup:
In meinen Themen Hätteste die lösung auch gefunden 



 

​


----------



## didi0815 (8 Okt. 2011)

Hmmmm, ok im Org. siehts besser aus. So vergrössert gefiels mir net... So legga legga  Themen durchsuchen, neee das ist ja langweilig... Das muss direkt ausm Hirn sein  Einmal angeguckt und widervorgekramt sozusagen 

Nun gut, ich mach mir mal Gedanken, wen ich nun nehme  hmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## didi0815 (8 Okt. 2011)

So,





Tips auf Anfrage...

(Sorry fürs schlechte bearbeiten, kann das nicht soooo gut)


----------



## steven91 (9 Okt. 2011)

kim kardashian ?


----------



## didi0815 (9 Okt. 2011)

Nope... schmaler


----------



## didi0815 (9 Okt. 2011)

Tip: Deutsches Mädel


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Okt. 2011)

Lena?


----------



## robodoc_99 (10 Okt. 2011)

Wirklich schwer zu sagen - aber geiler PO


----------



## didi0815 (10 Okt. 2011)

Lena nein, und ja wirklich geiler Po  Sie sagt über sich, sie habe den schönsten Po Deutschlands... in letzter Zeit quasi überschwämmt sie sämtliche Taffs, Exclusives und sonstige C-Promi Magazine


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (11 Okt. 2011)

gina-lisa


----------



## didi0815 (11 Okt. 2011)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> gina-lisa



Hehe knapp daneben


----------



## didi0815 (12 Okt. 2011)

Hier etwas einfacher vielleicht, bisl grösser insg. und der Ausschnitt auch etwas offener


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Okt. 2011)

Das kann Nur noch Dings oder Bums sein.
Ich sach mal Bums
TATJANA GSELL?​


----------



## didi0815 (12 Okt. 2011)

Mööööööööp, leider nein... Der Tip mit Gina Lisa war schon knapp dran  Eine Kollegin sozusagen^^


----------



## didi0815 (16 Okt. 2011)

es scheint wohl zu schwer 

ich hau mal das ganze Foto rein


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Okt. 2011)

Schöner Mini und schönes Bandeau-Top - aber ansonsten Wer hat denn gleich nochmal GNTP gewonnen oder verloren???


----------



## didi0815 (17 Okt. 2011)

Meinst du mit GNTP Germany´s Next Top Model? Meines Wissens nach haut sie da mitgemacht, bis wohin sie gekommen ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Okt. 2011)

Doch, doch, ich meine Germany´s Next Topmodel... - und ich weiß auch nicht bis wohin sie da gekommen iss...


----------



## didi0815 (17 Okt. 2011)

Erste Staffel, Platz 8


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Okt. 2011)

Ich kenn die Tante nicht aber es ist Michaela Schäfer




​


----------



## didi0815 (17 Okt. 2011)

Jup dat isse, och gesehen hab ich sie hier und da schon  Aber muss man auch nciht kennen, genauso überflüssig wie Gina Lisa, die Katzenberger etc pp.  Nur der Hintern, der ist schon sehr nett find ich


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Okt. 2011)

Canadian Dream I only say

Viel Spass



​


----------



## didi0815 (17 Okt. 2011)

Celin Dion?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Okt. 2011)

ne nicht die olle knochenfratze oh sorry
mehr so ins schauspielerische​


----------



## steven91 (19 Okt. 2011)

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Okt. 2011)

nein ist sie nicht
erotik schauspielerin
:thumbup:​


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Bianca Beauchamp


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Okt. 2011)

jawoll




​


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Habs doch schon geändert, Bianca Beauchamp ist es


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Let's go und viel Spaß beim Raten  



​


----------



## steven91 (19 Okt. 2011)

rihanna ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Okt. 2011)

Michelle Hunziker?!?​


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

2x nein.


----------



## steven91 (19 Okt. 2011)

selena gomez


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Nö


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Okt. 2011)

Habe die furcht es könnte Paris Hilton sein​


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

nö


----------



## steven91 (19 Okt. 2011)

ich habe kein blassen


----------



## didi0815 (19 Okt. 2011)

Aniston?


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Nö, die is es auch nicht


----------



## didi0815 (19 Okt. 2011)

Biel?


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Okt. 2011)

Biel hat nicht so nen schlanken arsch...


----------



## didi0815 (20 Okt. 2011)

Meinste?`Die is doch auch ähnlich knackig...


----------



## Creek (22 Okt. 2011)

Miey Cyrus


----------



## SabberSucre (29 Okt. 2011)

Nein auch nicht Miley...

Tipp: 
US - Schauspielerin!


----------



## Benmon (29 Okt. 2011)

Megan Fox


----------



## SabberSucre (31 Okt. 2011)

Nein... 

Nochn Tipp... 
Serienkiller...


----------



## Creek (31 Okt. 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## SabberSucre (31 Okt. 2011)

Nö


----------



## Creek (1 Nov. 2011)

Ali Larter?


----------



## SabberSucre (1 Nov. 2011)

Nö


----------



## Creek (1 Nov. 2011)

jetzt aber...
Jennifer Carpenter


----------



## woodyjezy (5 Nov. 2011)

Eva Longoria?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (7 Nov. 2011)

Jennifer Garner!


----------



## SabberSucre (7 Nov. 2011)

Alle falsch!  Tipp 2: Blonde Schönheit


----------



## Nerofin (7 Nov. 2011)

Habe hier auch noch nen leckeren Popo! :thumbup:

Wer ist das wohl?


----------



## Claudia (7 Nov. 2011)

@ Nerofin erstmal den von SabberSucre lösen und dann wird ein neuer gepostet


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (7 Nov. 2011)

Wenn ich es jetzt nicht habe, geb ich auf: Uma Thurman.


----------



## SabberSucre (7 Nov. 2011)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es jetzt nicht habe, geb ich auf: Uma Thurman.



Nö.


----------



## Nerofin (7 Nov. 2011)

Ich sach mal Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## SabberSucre (7 Nov. 2011)

Wird langsam langweilig.... Nöööö! 



Nerofin schrieb:


> Ich sach mal Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## Nerofin (7 Nov. 2011)

Der Po siehst zwar nicht aus wie ihrer aber von den Tipps her rate ich jetzt mal Kristen Bell.

Falls es nicht stimmt - bitte weiteren großen Tipp!


----------



## Q (8 Nov. 2011)

hm, die Hose sieht so aus, als wäre der Inhalt am 27.01.1964 in L.A. geboren... zumindest wäre das dann eine blonde Serienkillerin aus den USA  Wie war noch mal ihr Name?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (8 Nov. 2011)

Du sprichst wohl von Bridget Fonda.


----------



## omgwtflol (8 Nov. 2011)

Bridget Fonda?


----------



## Nerofin (12 Nov. 2011)

Nerofin schrieb:


> Habe hier auch noch nen leckeren Popo! :thumbup:
> 
> Wer ist das wohl?



Macht jetzt einfach mit meinem weiter, der antwortet ja nicht.
Wird schon die Fonda sein!


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Nov. 2011)

Ja, isses nu´ wirklich Bridget Fonda Und das Pic hier könnte Heidi Klum sein bevor sie sich obenrum frei macht Oder Jessica Alba von hinten Vielleicht isses auch Elizabeth Hurleyunsure98


----------



## Nerofin (15 Nov. 2011)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Ja, isses nu´ wirklich Bridget Fonda Und das Pic hier könnte Heidi Klum sein bevor sie sich obenrum frei macht Oder Jessica Alba von hinten Vielleicht isses auch Elizabeth Hurleyunsure98



Also bei meinem neuen Bild ist weder Klum, noch Hurley und auch nicht Alba zu sehen. Wobei noch angemerkt sei, das lediglich der Po von Jessica Alba an den der gesuchten Dame so ein bisschen heranreichen würde!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Nov. 2011)

Wass´n Loooooos Hier?erst mal das bild von sabber sucre lösen dann gehts weiter


----------



## Nerofin (17 Nov. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Wass´n Loooooos Hier?erst mal das von sabber sucre lösen dann gehts weiter



Ja, ist ja gut Kollege!

Uns ist halt langweilig - SabberSucre scheint ja irgendwie im Urlaub zu sein oder was weiß ich! Auf jeden Fall wurde Bridget Fonda erwähnt und nun meldet er sich nicht mehr!

Sollen wir jetzt 10 Jahre warten oder was?


----------



## beachkini (17 Nov. 2011)

Bridget Fonda is auf jeden fall falsch, sag ich mal in seinem namen 

(das letzte bikini-bild is sarah roemer,aber erstma wurscht)


----------



## kabelager (17 Nov. 2011)

Isses Jennifer Love Hewitt?


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Nov. 2011)

Bridget Fonda ist falsch... ich würde meinen das hätte ich auch schon gesagt. Nerofin, ich leg dir nahe dich an die Regeln zu halten.



Nerofin schrieb:


> Uns ist halt langweilig - SabberSucre scheint ja irgendwie im Urlaub zu sein oder was weiß ich! Auf jeden Fall wurde Bridget Fonda erwähnt und nun meldet er sich nicht mehr! Sollen wir jetzt 10 Jahre warten oder was?



Stell dir vor es gibt noch Menschen welche nicht der Hartz4 Generation angehören und durchaus andere Dinge zu tun haben als den ganzen Tag auf dem Board zuzubringen.


----------



## woodyjezy (19 Nov. 2011)

Ich würd mal sagen, wir brauchen noch einen Tipp!


----------



## SabberSucre (19 Nov. 2011)

Der zarte Popo ist 30 Jahre jung


----------



## Nerofin (20 Nov. 2011)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Bridget Fonda ist falsch... ich würde meinen das hätte ich auch schon gesagt. Nerofin, ich leg dir nahe dich an die Regeln zu halten.
> 
> 
> 
> Stell dir vor es gibt noch Menschen welche nicht der Hartz4 Generation angehören und durchaus andere Dinge zu tun haben als den ganzen Tag auf dem Board zuzubringen.



Bleib mal schön geschmeidig.
Hat ja scheinbar was gebracht - immerhin haste dich endlich gemeldet.
Ach ja und außerdem hast du *nicht* erwähnt, dass es die Fonda nicht ist. Aber was soll´s.
Du musst dich auch nicht gleich so angepisst fühlen.
Auf die Arbeit geh ich übrigens auch - ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art von dir, mir zu unterstellen, dass ich HartzIV-Empfänger wär. Außerdem bin ich ein bißchen mehr als 1 Jahr länger registriert als du und bin weniger auf dem Board unterwegs als du! Also komm mal wieder runter mit deinen falschen Aussagen!

Ach ja und an "beachkini".
Sarah Roemer ist natürlich richtig!


----------



## SabberSucre (20 Nov. 2011)

*Gääääh* Leute wie du langweilen mich Nerofin... und denk bitte daran beim Thema zu bleiben


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Nov. 2011)

Also - back to the topicengel09 - hummm - also ehrlich gesagt, diese Jeans könnten mehrere Dutzend Schauspielerinnen, Models, Musikerinnen, Sportlerinnen und Moderatorinnen auf diese Weise tragen - von Lady Gaga bis Sarah Connor, von Daria Werbowy bis Nina Heinemann. Hassu vielleicht noch´n Tip außer blond???


----------



## SabberSucre (21 Nov. 2011)

Ich hab doch schon genug Tipps gegeben. 

US Film u. TV Schauspielerin
Blond
30 jahre jung
Serienkiller

das als richtigen Term bei Google eingegeben ergibt den ersten Treffer als Lösung!


----------



## woodyjezy (22 Nov. 2011)

Natalie Portman?


----------



## Stefan102 (22 Nov. 2011)

woodyjezy schrieb:


> Natalie Portman?


Die ist aber nicht blond


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Nov. 2011)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon genug Tipps gegeben.
> 
> US u. TV
> Blond
> ...



Also bei mir kommen dann zwei Namen raus:

Alfred Hitchcock - der wird´s nich´ sein

und

Jessica Alba

Isses vielleicht Jessica Alba???:thumbup:


----------



## Little_Lady (22 Nov. 2011)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## SabberSucre (22 Nov. 2011)

Alle falsch! rofl3


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Nov. 2011)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Alle falsch! rofl3



Ja, dann war der Tip mit Google wohl doch nich´so dolle...n8t


----------



## Stefan102 (23 Nov. 2011)

Dann versuch ich mein Glück mal:

Charlize Theron?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Nov. 2011)

Michelle Williams??????????????​


----------



## SabberSucre (23 Nov. 2011)

Nö, Nö und nö rofl3

Doch doch in der richtigen Sprache und Reihenfolge bei Google eingegeben ist der Tipp gold wert


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Nov. 2011)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Nö, Nö und nö rofl3
> 
> Doch doch in der richtigen Sprache und Reihenfolge bei Google eingegeben ist der Tipp gold wert



Wie gesagt - dabei kommen raus:

- Alfred Hitchcock
- Jessica Alba:claudi:


----------



## Elander (24 Nov. 2011)

hmm Natalie Portman?


----------



## woodyjezy (24 Nov. 2011)

Laura Bell Bundy?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Nov. 2011)

lisa simpson?????​


----------



## Claudia (24 Nov. 2011)

werde mal für ihn antworten 

nein ihr liegt alle falsch


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Nov. 2011)

*ɟdoʞ sǝllɐ ʇɥǝʇs ɹǝıɥ ǝqnɐlƃ ɥɔı

Reese Witherspoon, ach nee zu alt*​


----------



## dergauner (26 Nov. 2011)

Ich hätt spontan gesagt Summer Glau aber dann stimmt wohl die Haarfarbe nicht mehr.


----------



## omgwtflol (1 Dez. 2011)

*Julie Benz?*


----------



## SabberSucre (4 Dez. 2011)

Nö 

Geil ihr kommt einfach nicht drauf rofl3


----------



## SabberSucre (4 Dez. 2011)

Ok, da niemand drauf kommt hier die Lösung





es ist *Julia Stiles* am Set von "Dexter"

Da es niemand gelöst hat, werde ich zeitnah einen neuen Popo posten ​


----------



## AMUN (6 Dez. 2011)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> Stell dir vor es gibt noch Menschen welche nicht der Hartz4 Generation angehören und durchaus andere Dinge zu tun haben als den ganzen Tag auf dem Board zuzubringen.



****Achte auf deine Wortwahl... ansonsten war es das für dich hier****


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Jan. 2012)

So, der Thread hier iss offenbar erfolgreich eingeschlafen...snoopy1


----------



## Creek (2 Jan. 2012)

Ich mach mal weiter bevor hier wirklich alles einschläft


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Jan. 2012)

Ja, dann mach´ mal bitte!


----------



## Freibier (23 Jan. 2012)

in der Hoffnung dass dieses Thema wieder erwacht hier mal was einfaches


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Jan. 2012)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Freibier (31 Jan. 2012)

ne , sie ist eine amerikanische Sängerin


----------



## neman64 (31 Jan. 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf Pink


----------



## Freibier (31 Jan. 2012)

auch falsch 

Sie ist vor kurzen Mutter geworden

spätestens mit den nächsten Tipp sollte es klar sein


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Feb. 2012)

J.Lo ??​


----------



## Freibier (1 Feb. 2012)

auch nicht ,
kommt auf den Bild nich gut rüber aber sie ist dunkelhäutig


----------



## Stefan102 (1 Feb. 2012)

Beyonce?


----------



## Freibier (1 Feb. 2012)

Ja das ist absolut richtig - Hier der Beweis


 

damit ist jetzt Stefan102 mit dem nächsten Rätsel dran


----------



## Stefan102 (2 Feb. 2012)

Dann gehts mal weiter:



​


----------



## Freibier (2 Feb. 2012)

Ich versuchs einfach mal mit pam anderson


----------



## Stefan102 (2 Feb. 2012)

Nein, Pam ist es nicht.


----------



## neman64 (2 Feb. 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf Brittney Spears


----------



## Freibier (3 Feb. 2012)

oda alina süggeler


----------



## Stefan102 (3 Feb. 2012)

Weder Britney noch Alina.

Ein paar Tipps:
Sie ist amerikanerin & Jahrgang 1990.


----------



## Freibier (3 Feb. 2012)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Stefan102 (4 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup:
War wohl doch zu einfach 


​Damit bist Du wieder dran


----------



## Freibier (4 Feb. 2012)

naja hab deine Wahl zu ...März gesehen , danach war's machbar 

wer ist der Besitzer dieses Hinterteils ?


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Feb. 2012)

Bissu sicher, dass es sich um dieselbe Person handelt... Oder einmal vor´m Urlaub un´ einmal nach´m Urlaub

Isses Roselyn Sanchez?


----------



## Freibier (8 Feb. 2012)

ja bin schon ziehmlich sicher das das dieselbe Person darstellt
ist eine sehr bekannte Sängerin


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Feb. 2012)

Naja, Britney Spears iss dann wohl immer´n Tip - wobei, weiß eigentlich noch jemand, dass Britney "eigentlich" Sängerin iss...???

Lily Allen, ausnahmsweise mit Bikini-Oberteil, wäre ´n weiterer Tip...


----------



## Freibier (9 Feb. 2012)

Britney ist richtig 



dann freu ich mich auf den nächsten Po


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Feb. 2012)

Wirklich richtig schön gebräunt auf dem zweiten Pic - ich such´ dann mal´n Neues raus...


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Feb. 2012)

Also...

Wer trägt hier dieses Bikini-Höschen?


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Feb. 2012)

...???...:zzzzzz:


----------



## neman64 (16 Feb. 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf Paris Hilton


----------



## walme (17 Feb. 2012)

Karen Mulder ?


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Feb. 2012)

Genau!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Feb. 2012)

@walme

Du bist dran!


----------



## Nicci72 (5 März 2012)

Huhu!!!0615


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 März 2012)

Hier hängts wohl auch, ich starte mal neu



im gegensatz zu diesem spiel hängt dieser Pops noch nicht obwohl er auch schon etwas reifer ist

1.tip es ist eine frau 


 
aus deutschland​


----------



## neman64 (28 März 2012)

Carmen Nebel Vielleicht?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 März 2012)

Nein carmen nebel ist es Nicht​


----------



## CelebFan28 (25 Apr. 2012)

auch Birgit Po...äh...Schrowange?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Apr. 2012)

Nein ist sie nicht ist eher als schauspielerin bekannt und damit es weitergeht; sie ist Ärztin​


----------



## CelebFan28 (26 Apr. 2012)

Maria Furtwängler?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Apr. 2012)

Richtig 




​


----------



## CelebFan28 (26 Apr. 2012)

Dürfte nicht allzu schwierig sein... und das Beste: Ich hab das Foto selber gemacht


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2012)

Sarah Connor?


----------



## CelebFan28 (26 Apr. 2012)

Kalt...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

Will es wagen
Andrea Berg?​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Andrea Berg?


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Apr. 2012)

Das war ein Joke, oder? 
Ich habe das Foto letztes Jahr auf einem Festival geschossen...


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

"Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!"


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

Blümchen:thumbup:​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

Lafee:thumbup:​


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Apr. 2012)

Nichts gegen die Optik von Jasmin Wagner, aber: Sorry - No!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

Alina Süggeler​


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Apr. 2012)

:thumbup: Applaus! Alina Süggeler ist richtig!
Hier das ganz Foto:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

Dieser Knack.....gehört einer deutschen Schauspielerin



​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Sophia Thomalla?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

richtig




​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Welcher Klassefrau gehört dieser Knackarsch?
Tipp: Nicht deutschsprachig, Schauspielerin



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

kate-beckinsale





​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Was soll ich sagen, richtig!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Apr. 2012)

Eine Deutsche Sportlerin stützt ihren Luxuskörper auf diese Festen Backen





​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Apr. 2012)

Ist die Sportlerin noch aktiv?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (27 Apr. 2012)

Ich tippe einmal auf die beiden Playboybunnies in der Leichtathletik Sina Schielke oder Susen Tiedtke.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Apr. 2012)

nö​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Apr. 2012)

aktiv glaube ich nicht​


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2012)

Steffi Graf?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Apr. 2012)

Richtig​


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2012)

Cool, war ein Schuss in's Blaue!


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2012)

Welcher nicht deutschsprachigen Schönheit gehört dieses Hiterteil?



​


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (29 Apr. 2012)

Also ich kenne so ein ähnliches Bild von Ursula Andress aus James Bond, denke aber, dass sie es nicht ist, oder?


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2012)

Nee, die gesuchte Dame ist deutlich jünger!


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Apr. 2012)

Jennifer Lopez ...???


----------



## supertoudy (30 Apr. 2012)

Beyonce


----------



## kabelager (2 Mai 2012)

Kim Kardishian


----------



## MetalFan (2 Mai 2012)

Dreimal "Nein" - die gesuchte Dame ist weniger kurvig als die genannten und Schauspielerin.


----------



## udolf82 (8 Mai 2012)

Natalie Portman?
Mal als Schuss ins Blaue


----------



## MetalFan (8 Mai 2012)

Der Schuss ging daneben! 

Die gesuchte Dame kam bisher bei den Kritikern nicht allzu gut an.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Mai 2012)

Paris Hilton:damnpc:​


----------



## MetalFan (8 Mai 2012)

Auch du liegst falsch!


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (8 Mai 2012)

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## MetalFan (8 Mai 2012)

Leider nein!

Die Gesuchte hat mit Musik nichts am Hut!


----------



## udolf82 (9 Mai 2012)

Carmen Electra?


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2012)

Auch nicht.

Die Gesuchte hat schon ("filmisch") die Welt gerettet.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (9 Mai 2012)

Jessica Alba - die hat so einige goldene Himbeeren abgesahnt.


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2012)

Guter Versuch, aber auch sie ist es nicht!


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (9 Mai 2012)

Hat sie bei Pearl Harbour mitgespielt?


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2012)

Nein, aber mit dem Regisseur liegst du richtig...


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (9 Mai 2012)

Megan Fox?


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2012)

Richtig!



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Mai 2012)

[


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (9 Mai 2012)

Mein erstes Ratebild


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (10 Mai 2012)

Einmal ein kleiner Tipp - sie ist Schauspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Mai 2012)

öööhmmm Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2012)

Salma Hayek


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (16 Mai 2012)

Zweimal nein.

Sie spielt in einem Film mit, der bald TV-Premiere hat.


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Mai 2012)

...ja, welcher Film hat jetzt gleich noch mal Premiere...


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (21 Mai 2012)

Der Film hatte gestern Premiere. Schon langsam sollte es machbar sein.


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2012)

Gwyneth Paltrow?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Mai 2012)

Scarlett Johansson​


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (21 Mai 2012)

Zweimal nein. Also TV Premiere, nicht Kino.


----------



## Columbiana87 (21 Mai 2012)

Vera Farmiga


----------



## Columbiana87 (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## lukeskywalk782 (21 Mai 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Columbiana87 (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## Sachse (21 Mai 2012)

@ Columbiana87: ist es die Dame, die im Datei-Name steht?


----------



## Columbiana87 (21 Mai 2012)

haha hopla JA, das erste Bild war ja schon mal nichts!


----------



## Sachse (21 Mai 2012)

frag ich mich eher, wo hat sie so'n *** getragen? 

Kenn eigentlich alle Bikini-Bilder von ihr


----------



## Columbiana87 (21 Mai 2012)




----------



## Sachse (24 Mai 2012)

ich soll weitermachen, also mach hier ist mein Popo 



​


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Mai 2012)

"hier ist mein Popo": ach ja?


----------



## MetalFan (25 Mai 2012)

Carrie Underwood?


----------



## Columbiana87 (25 Mai 2012)

jessica biel vllt?


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2012)

upsi, total vergessen 

mein Popo natürlich nicht 

beide Tipps falsch, ist Schauspielerin


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

Ein Schuss ins blaue: Blake???


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2012)

hmmmm, wie kommste jetzt da drauf? 

Natürlich mein super dupi schatzi :WOW:



​


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

und weiter gehts...



​


----------



## AL2016W (29 Mai 2012)

Ich sach nur Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2012)

kurz und schmerzlos, damit darfst du auch hier weitermachen 



​


----------



## AL2016W (9 Juni 2012)

Auch hier mit bissel Verspätung ein neues Bild​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juni 2012)

Aber nur wegen der Farbe: Paris Hilton​


----------



## AL2016W (10 Juni 2012)

Nein, leider falsch


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Juni 2012)

Für Paris Hilton iss der Rock auch´n bissl lang... Ich geb´ aber zu, ´ne wirkliche Idee hab´ ich auch nich´- vielleicht Scarlett Johannsson...?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

Nein. Das ist leider auch falsch aber von der Haarfarbe seiht ihr beide richtig. :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Juni 2012)

Ja, es gibt ja soooo selten die Haarfarbe blond

Heidi Klum?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

Mein Tipp sie kommt aus Afrika und nein dein dein Vorschlag war leider falsch


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (11 Juni 2012)

charlene wittstock


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

Nein leider auch falsch ​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Charlize Theron?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Richtig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:









Damit darfst du jetzt weiter machen​
:thx:​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

*Wem gehört dieser kleine Knackarsch?*





PS. Sehe ich sehr gern, ist aber leider sehr selten zu sehen! ​


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

Emily Osment?


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Nein, aber mit 50% des Namens bist du relativ nah dran! 
Ich hoffe da habe ich jetzt nicht zu viel verraten!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juni 2012)

emily van camp????​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Nein, auch nicht!


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

emily procter


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Sie ist es auch nicht!

Ich sagte "relativ nah"!


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

Emilie de Ravin


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

5 Buchstaben des Vornamens stimmen...


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

Emilia Clarke


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Gut, 50% hast du jetzt!


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

nu aber: Emilia Rizzo


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Er hat's! 



​


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

ok, weiter geht's 



​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Courtney Robertson



 

​


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

korrekt und sogar mit Pic :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

*Welche Miezekatze verbirgt sich dahinter?*



​


----------



## AL2016W (11 Juni 2012)

Brooklyn Decker?


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Nein, Brooklyn ist es nicht.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (11 Juni 2012)

Rihanna


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Auch daneben!


----------



## Sachse (11 Juni 2012)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2012)

Guter Versuch, aber nein!


----------



## konni (12 Juni 2012)

jessica alba


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

Jessica Alba ist es auch nicht!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juni 2012)

2222



Eva Habermann?​


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (12 Juni 2012)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2012)

2x nein!

Nicht-deutschsprachig (USA), "bekannt" aus dem TV.


----------



## Creek (13 Juni 2012)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juni 2012)

Auch falsch!

Die Vorfahren der Gesuchten stammen aus einem Land das z. Z. in aller Munde ist!


----------



## Toolman (13 Juni 2012)

Maria Menounos


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juni 2012)

*Richtig, da isse!*





War jetzt ja auch nicht mehr so schwer! ​


----------



## Toolman (15 Juni 2012)

Neue Runde...



​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Juni 2012)

Das ist Frau Unterholz 




Sarah Jean Underwood







​


----------



## Kante29 (20 Juni 2012)

Süßer Popo!!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juni 2012)

Da Meine Lösung Ja wohl richtig, ist mach ich mal ohne Freigabe weiter


Welche US Schönheit hat denn wohl hier ihr Festes, Knackiges Sitzfleisch in die tolle Jeans Gezwängt





​


----------



## udolf82 (20 Juni 2012)

Das ist Paris Hilton.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juni 2012)

Das stimmt Bravo 








​


----------



## udolf82 (20 Juni 2012)

Hab gestern erst das entsprechende Foto angeguckt, war also bevorteilt. 

Dann gehts hier weiter:


​


----------



## Creek (22 Juni 2012)

Puuh, das Bild habich schon mal gesehen 
War das der Hintern von Emma Watson?


----------



## udolf82 (22 Juni 2012)

negativ - es ist nicht die schöne Emma - aber eine andere attraktive Frau, die auch eher Englisch spricht


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juni 2012)

Miley Cyrus?


----------



## udolf82 (25 Juni 2012)

Schauspielerin ist die richtige Richtung, Gesang laut wikipedia auch (ist aber an mir vorbei gegangen) - sie ist Amerikanerin


----------



## Amazinking (30 Juni 2012)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## udolf82 (30 Juni 2012)

passt, damit bist du dran


----------



## Amazinking (4 Juli 2012)

Weiter geht's


----------



## udolf82 (6 Juli 2012)

zufällig Musikerin?


----------



## Amazinking (9 Juli 2012)

Jupp


----------



## Creek (9 Juli 2012)

j.lo?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juli 2012)

Fergie (stacey ferguson)




​


----------



## Amazinking (10 Juli 2012)

Leider nicht Creek,

Der Schwere liegt richtig und darf weitermachen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Juli 2012)

Weiter gehts; Welcher weibliche Superstar reckt uns denn hier seinen Prachtar äh Hintern entgegen?




​


----------



## AL2016W (10 Juli 2012)

Kann das sein. dass das Kelly Brook ist ???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2012)

Nein ist sie nicht, Diese Dame hier hatte mal einen Lustigen Spitznamen bekommen​


----------



## didi0815 (11 Juli 2012)

Rhianna? (oder wie sie auch geschrieben wird  )


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2012)

Nö auch nicht​


----------



## Nunu (11 Juli 2012)

Annemarie Eilfeld?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juli 2012)

ja ist sie und du kannst weitermachen






 

​


----------



## Nunu (13 Juli 2012)

Neue Runde: "Back" in time...​


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Juli 2012)

Wer trägt denn noch mal gerne solche Ass-Crack-Dinger...??? Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## Nunu (13 Juli 2012)

Michelle ist es nicht! Ich denke, sein wird besser aussehen!


----------



## neman64 (13 Juli 2012)

Sonya Kraus vielleicht?


----------



## Nunu (15 Juli 2012)

Sonya Kraus ist es nicht...


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Juli 2012)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Quick Nick (18 Juli 2012)

Nicole Scherzinger?


----------



## Nunu (19 Juli 2012)

Heidi und Nicole sind nicht...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juli 2012)

ich fürchte es ist J.Lo​


----------



## AL2016W (19 Juli 2012)

Oder vll Cindy Crawford


----------



## Nunu (20 Juli 2012)

J.Lo ist nicht (zu leicht! ). Nicht einmal Cindy. Die Beihilfe ist im Titel: "Back" in time...


----------



## udolf82 (20 Juli 2012)

Kate "Beck"insale 
edit:
Was hat Samantha Mumba eigentlich mit Back in Time am Hut? Ich versteh den Tipp nicht. Erbitte Aufklärung.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2012)

Sofia Vergara ???​


----------



## Nunu (20 Juli 2012)

udolf82 you're right! She's Samantha Mumba :thumbup:​ 


 
"Back" in time ---> She was in the cast of the movie Time Machine (2002)​


----------



## udolf82 (20 Juli 2012)

Ah, danke.

Und wen haben wir hier?


----------



## udolf82 (26 Juli 2012)

Vielleicht als Tipp:
deutsch und vor ein paar Jahren öfters im tv als jetzt


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Juli 2012)

Jane Fonda?????​


----------



## udolf82 (28 Juli 2012)

neee so weit früher auch nicht im TV. Denk eher Richtung der MTV-Generation


----------



## AL2016W (28 Juli 2012)

Kann das sein, dass das Gülcan Kamps. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das ich die mal in sowas aufm Bild gesehen habe.


----------



## udolf82 (29 Juli 2012)

Richtig!!!! :thumbup:
Hier der Beweis:




Damit bist du dran.


----------



## AL2016W (29 Juli 2012)

Jetzt das neue Bild  





Viel Spaß beim Raten

:thx:​


----------



## trommler (29 Juli 2012)

Wer das auch immer ist, den schönsten Po hat auf jeden Fall Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## AL2016W (29 Juli 2012)

Ich nehm das dann mal nicht als ersthaften Vorschlag an


----------



## blacksunshinehd (31 Juli 2012)

sylvie van der vaart?


----------



## udolf82 (1 Aug. 2012)

Uma Thurman?


----------



## AL2016W (1 Aug. 2012)

Beide Anworten sind falsch


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Aug. 2012)

Heino


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Aug. 2012)

Kelly Brooks?


----------



## AL2016W (2 Aug. 2012)

Nein auch falsch


----------



## udolf82 (3 Aug. 2012)

Nach langem Stöbern hab ich (meine ich) die Lösung - fahre aber dummerweise morgen in Urlaub und werd insofern kein Folgerätsel betreuen können.

Ist ihr Name irgendwie mit dem Computer verbunden?


----------



## AL2016W (3 Aug. 2012)

Ne also ich würde sagen nein. bin da aber auch irgendwie grade bissel überfragt. :zzzzzz:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Aug. 2012)

Kylie Minogue?​


----------



## AL2016W (4 Aug. 2012)

Diese person ist es auch nicht.


----------



## AL2016W (13 Aug. 2012)

Ich muss mich hier verbessern und das udolf82 doch recht hat sie hat es ihr Name mit dem Computer verbunden ist


----------



## AL2016W (13 Aug. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier verbessern und sagen das udolf82 doch recht hat. Ihr Name ist mit dem Computer verbunden ist




Was hab ich den da für ein geiles deutsch geschrieben


----------



## Jumio (13 Aug. 2012)

molly Simms!!! Hier der Beweis  

Picture 212 - Celebrity Bikini Bonanza...Part 2 (200+)


----------



## AL2016W (13 Aug. 2012)

Hätte ich mal nichts gesagt :angry: 
Hast recht:thx:


----------



## Jumio (13 Aug. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Hätte ich mal nichts gesagt :angry:
> Hast recht:thx:



Das mit dem Computer unso hab ich nich gerafft hab einfach mal bei den Bikini Mega posts gestöbert  

So, weiter gehts hiermit!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Aug. 2012)

Uma Thurman?


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2012)

bedaure um 10 Uhr gibts den ersten tipp


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2012)

Jumio schrieb:


> bedaure um 10 Uhr gibts den ersten tipp



Sie ist eine erfolgreiche US- Amerikanische Schauspielerin Wirklich jeder kennt sie.


----------



## Benmon (14 Aug. 2012)

Kate Hudson


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2012)

nope, nochn Tipp, sie hat in American Pie mitgespielt


----------



## AL2016W (14 Aug. 2012)

So ich glaub ich hab die Lösung Mena Suvari hab son Bild bei google gefunden


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2012)

bingo, mach du weiter !


----------



## AL2016W (15 Aug. 2012)

Hier das neue Bild





​


----------



## Jumio (15 Aug. 2012)

paris hilton? .. würde von der klamotte her zu ihr passen ..^^


----------



## AL2016W (15 Aug. 2012)

Nein die Antwort ist flasch


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Aug. 2012)

Eva Longoria?​


----------



## Jumio (15 Aug. 2012)

Amanda Bynes ?


----------



## AL2016W (15 Aug. 2012)

Beide Antworten sind falsch


----------



## neman64 (15 Aug. 2012)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## AL2016W (16 Aug. 2012)

Nein auch das ist falsch


----------



## AL2016W (20 Aug. 2012)

Also da ja keine Vorschläge mehr kommen geb ich mal nen Tip. Sie war schon in folgenden Magzinen zu sehen Playboy, Maxim und in der FHM vll hilft das ja ein bisschen weiter


----------



## udolf82 (20 Aug. 2012)

Brooke Burke?


----------



## AL2016W (20 Aug. 2012)

:angry::angry:Verdammt :angry::angry:

Damit bist du mal wieder an der Reihe irgendwie geht das grade immer zwischen uns beiden hin und her


----------



## Sachse (20 Aug. 2012)

da hätt ich gern das Bild dazu, weil meine Google-Suche was anderes ausgespukt hat

thx in advance


----------



## AL2016W (20 Aug. 2012)

Dann übernehm ich mal eben das posten des kompletten Bildes 











​
 Um die Beweislage wasserdicht zu machen ​


----------



## udolf82 (21 Aug. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> :angry::angry:Verdammt :angry::angry:
> 
> Damit bist du mal wieder an der Reihe irgendwie geht das grade immer zwischen uns beiden hin und her



Dein Tipp mit den Fotos hats gebracht - wobei ich mich jetzt Frage wer denn bei der google-suche rauskam?


----------



## udolf82 (21 Aug. 2012)

Dann geht es jetzt einfach mal hiermit weiter:




Hoffe es ist nicht so schwer und entsprechend machen auch mal wieder Andere die Runde.


----------



## neman64 (21 Aug. 2012)

Na ja nach den Blonden Haaren und den sexy langen Beinen könnte es sich ja nur um Pamela Anderson handeln


----------



## udolf82 (22 Aug. 2012)

nein, sie ist eine Deutsche


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Aug. 2012)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## udolf82 (22 Aug. 2012)

Nein, sie ist kein Modell.
Eigentlich ist sie mittlerweile für gar nichts mehr bekannt. Vor rund zehn Jahren war das anders.


----------



## AL2016W (23 Aug. 2012)

Sandy Mölling vll ???


----------



## udolf82 (23 Aug. 2012)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Sandy Mölling vll ???



Castingshows sind eine gute Richtung, aber Sandy ist es nicht.

Wir stehen also gerade bei:
blonde Haare,
vor rund 10 Jahren mal halbwegs bekannt geworden
irgendwie Richtung Castingshow 

Damit solltet ihr es eigentlich haben.


----------



## didi0815 (23 Aug. 2012)

Magdalena Bsesca oder wie die Turnerin hiess?


----------



## udolf82 (23 Aug. 2012)

Leider auch nicht.
Die gesuchte Dame ist ehemalige Teilnehmerin einer Castingshow, jedoch nicht bei den Sender, wo Sandy herkommt.


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Aug. 2012)

ÄÄÄHHH Gina Lisa Lohfink?


----------



## udolf82 (24 Aug. 2012)

Auch nicht - keine Frau von Pro7. Eher aus der RTL-Schiene.


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Aug. 2012)

Klöppel?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Aug. 2012)

Das ist Juliette Schoppmann mit langen Haaren





​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Aug. 2012)

Da ich ja Mit Fotobeweis gelöst habe, mach ich mal weiter

Welcher Hübschen, Deutschen Schauspielerin mag diese knackige Kehrseite gehören?





​


----------



## Q (24 Aug. 2012)

sieht nach Dieter Bohlen aus  

Im Ernst: Da Du es bist, sagen wir mal Jeanette Biederfräulein


----------



## udolf82 (24 Aug. 2012)

@Der Schwere:
Glückwunsch, Juliette stimmt natürlich.

Ist das Anja Nejarri?


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Aug. 2012)

oder doch Westerwelle?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Aug. 2012)

Nein Beide nicht; Sie ist auch ein Tolles Model gewesen​


----------



## General (25 Aug. 2012)

lena gercke


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Aug. 2012)

Nein, Schöner und Älter​


----------



## udolf82 (26 Aug. 2012)

Anja Kling?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Aug. 2012)

Nein, diese Schönheit währe "beinahe die frau vom Bundeskanzler gewesen" so jetzt brauch ich erstmal nen



​


----------



## udolf82 (26 Aug. 2012)

Isch kandidiere - nominiere mal:
Alexandra Kamp


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Aug. 2012)

Richtig , dann mach mal bitte weiter






​


----------



## udolf82 (27 Aug. 2012)

Mit deinem letzten Tipp war es zugegeben recht einfach. :thx:

Dann gehts mit dieser Dame weiter:




Das Tattoo spricht schon fast für sich.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Aug. 2012)

Mit US-Flaggen-Tattoo - tippe mal: sie kommt aus den USA...??? Ja, wer kann das nu´sein - das Tattoo iss mir jedenfalls nich´ in Erinnerung...

Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## udolf82 (27 Aug. 2012)

Nein, die gesuchte Dame ist eindeutig mehr auf der Überholspur als Frau Lohan.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Aug. 2012)

Ich sag es nicht,aber ich kenne die Narbe am Ellebogen von einem Nagel​


----------



## udolf82 (27 Aug. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Ich sag es nicht,aber ich kenne die Narbe am Ellebogen von einem Nagel​



Dieser Nagel sagt mir gar nichts, hab auf die Schnelle auch nichts dazu gefunden. Aber sie spielt ein gefährliches Spiel, insofern wirst du Recht haben.


----------



## Toolman (27 Aug. 2012)

Sagen wir mal so, eine Zielflagge wäre eher angebracht gewesen 

Dafür sehr patriotisch, die *Danica Patrick*

Ich passe, wer mag kann weitermachen


----------



## udolf82 (27 Aug. 2012)

Toolman schrieb:


> Dafür sehr patriotisch, die *Danica Patrick*



:thumbup:




Wer auch immer weitermachen möchte, bitte sehr.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Aug. 2012)

Einer muss ja wenn die Möpse schon Hängen musses hier wenigstens weiterlaufen

So liebe Brüder und Schwestern:" Welcher noch junge, Knackige Hintern mag sich wohl in diesem Stretchkleid verborgen haben"?




​


----------



## Sachse (27 Aug. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Einer muss ja wenn die Möpse schon Hängen....​




lol3 is so Natur der Sache lol3

keine Ahnung, sicherlich wieder ne Deutsche, die ich nicht kenne​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Aug. 2012)

Deutsch ist richtig aber gerade *DU* wirst sie kennen​


----------



## neman64 (27 Aug. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger vielleicht?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Aug. 2012)

Nö die Babsi ist´s nicht, diese Dame ist 6 jahre Älter​


----------



## maggi77 (28 Aug. 2012)

Anja Burkhardt?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Aug. 2012)

Kenne ich nicht, aber ist es auch nicht​


----------



## brummer1 (28 Aug. 2012)

avrils ass is the best


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Aug. 2012)

Verena Pooth?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

Nee Verona ist es nicht, aber ich finde Ihre Stimme fast genauso nervig​


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Aug. 2012)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

Nee Das Klümchen auch nicht, die gesuchte hat nie gemodelt m​


----------



## udolf82 (29 Aug. 2012)

also ne deutsche Schauspielerin, die nicht zum Model taugt und ne doofe Stimme hat - hm
Heike Makatsch?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

Nein die ist es nicht,und Schauspielern tut sie nur Nebensächlich​


----------



## neman64 (29 Aug. 2012)

Vielleicht ist es eine von denen.

Meriam Abbas, Suzan Anbeh, Muriel Baumeister, Marie Bäumer, Meret Becker, Bibiana Beglau, Nicole Beutler, Nora Binder, Kirsten Block, Susanne Bormann, Cosima von Borsody, Anna Böttcher, Julia Brendler, Nadeshda Brennicke, Anna Brüggemann, Katja Brügger1, Inga Busch, Tschulpan Chamatowa, Yvonne de Bark, Gesine Cukrowski, Ellen ten Damme, Floriane Daniel, Maruschka Detmers, Anica Dobra, Maren Eggert, Karoline Eichhorn, Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen, Anke Engelke, Anna Fechter, Verona Feldbusch, Hendrikje Fitz, Catherine Flemming, Janina Flieger, Ulrike Folkerts, Liane Forestieri, Inka Friedrich, Johanna Gastdorf, Regula Grauwiller, Fritzi Haberlandt, Eva Habermann, Cosma Shiva Hagen, Jeanette Hain, Dorothee Hartinger, Eva Hassmann, Bernadette Heerwagen, Wolke Hegenbarth, Natascha Hockwin, Mavie Hörbiger, Nina Hoss, Theresa Hübchen, Julia Hummer, Julia Jentsch, Jenny Jürgens, Salome Kammer, Alexandra Kamp, Katy Karrenbauer, Sophie von Kessel, Sonja Kirchberger, Petra Kleinert, Anja Kling, Anja Knauer, Imogen Kogge, Juliane Köhler, Ann-Kathrin Kramer, Nicolette Krebitz, Nina Kronjäger, Alexandra Maria Lara, Geno Lechner, Sandra S. Leonhard, Miranda Leonhardt, Anna Loos, Susanne Lothar, Heike Makatsch, Lisa Martinek, Franziska Matthus, Claudia Michelsen, Birgit Minichmayr, Kaya Möller, Nele Mueller-Stöfen, Alexandra Neldel, Christine Oesterlein, Laura Osswald, Christiane Paul, Caroline Peters, Franziska Petri, Nina Petri, Barbara Philipp, Franka Potente, Lisa Maria Potthoff, Uta Prelle, Janette Rauch, Christiane Christiani, Camilla Renschke, Sophie Rois, Tina Ruland, Andrea Sawatzki, Michaela Schaffrath, Meike Schlüter, Ivonne Schönherr, Doris Schretzmayer, Sophie Schütt, Katharina Schüttler, Charlotte Schwab, Jessica Schwarz, Esther Schweins, Jasmin Schwiers, Theresa Scholze, Chiara Schoras, Anke Sevenich, Susanna Simon, Sandra Speichert, Gruschenka Stevens, Janina Stopper, Manon Straché, Aglaia Szyszkowitz, Jasmin Tabatabai, Laura Tonke, Tatjana Trieb, Nadja Uhl, İdil Üner, Christine Urspruch, Saskia Vester, Gabriele Weinspach1, Ingeborg Westphal, Andrea Willson, Lavinia Wilson, Elke Winkens, Johanna Wokalek, Hanne Wolharn1, Felicitas Woll, Natalia Wörner, Gisa Zach1, Marie Zielcke.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

NÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖ...
Früher sang sie, und hat sich heute mehr auf "Landwirtschaft" spezialisiert​


----------



## neman64 (30 Aug. 2012)

Inka Bause vielleicht


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Aug. 2012)

Richtig nemann64 du bist dran





​


----------



## Sachse (30 Aug. 2012)

ach darum sollte ich die kennen


----------



## neman64 (31 Aug. 2012)

Nun kommt der Nächste



 

Wem könnte dieser Po gehören


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Aug. 2012)

Ariane Sommer?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Aug. 2012)

Michaela Schäfer?​


----------



## udolf82 (31 Aug. 2012)

Ich weiß es - hab aber gerade keine Zeit für eine neue Runde.
Die Dame hat die gleiche Haarfarbe, wie die Tasche im Hintergrund...


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Aug. 2012)

Enie van de Mejklokjes?


----------



## neman64 (31 Aug. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es - hab aber gerade keine Zeit für eine neue Runde.
> Die Dame hat die gleiche Haarfarbe, wie die Tasche im Hintergrund...



Könnte sein, aber die Damen die genannt worden sind es leider nicht


----------



## udolf82 (31 Aug. 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, aber die Damen die genannt worden sind es leider nicht



Und Magdalena Neuner ist es leider auch nicht, wobei ich von der durchaus mal so ein Foto anschaun wolln würde - aber ich schweife ab...


----------



## udolf82 (1 Sep. 2012)

Mit ein wenig Wartezeit:


Kati Wilhelm

reckt uns da das Heck entgegen. Grüße an alle Biathlon-Fans.


----------



## neman64 (1 Sep. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Wartezeit:
> 
> 
> Kati Wilhelm
> ...



Ja Genau die ist es wie du es schon sehr Früh angedeutet hast, aber keiner auf hereinschaute, oder es nicht wussten. 

Hier nun das Bild


----------



## udolf82 (1 Sep. 2012)

Hab hier die nächste Dame:





PS: Bin morgen nicht da, also bitte etwas Geduld mit den Antworten oder löst es einfach ganz schnell. ​


----------



## neman64 (1 Sep. 2012)

Arabella Kiesbauer?


----------



## udolf82 (2 Sep. 2012)

Nein, keine deutschsprachige.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (8 Sep. 2012)

adriana lima?


----------



## Beary (9 Sep. 2012)

will auch mal, aber kenn das Teil nicht. Gibts noch n tip?


----------



## udolf82 (9 Sep. 2012)

Ist durch eine amerikanische Sportart "berühmt" geworden - zumindest für mich. Meine Freundin kennt sie erst durch die Beziehung zu einem Schauspieler.

Adriana ist es nicht.


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

Stacy Keibler und das Bildchen is aus Mag, was hier nicht gepostet werden kann


----------



## udolf82 (9 Sep. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> Stacy Keibler und das Bildchen is aus Mag, was hier nicht gepostet werden kann


Stacy stimmt - hab das Bild zwar ohne Verweis auf Mag gefunden, aber mag sein.


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

grad mal fix gesucht, ist aus'm Stuff Magazine

ich such mal ein neues


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

weiter geht's 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

HAHAHA

Sachse das war zu einfach, gerade gesehen den Popo deiner lieben Blake


----------



## Sachse (9 Sep. 2012)

mist, kann ja nix dafür, das pofgo den thread grade hochholt 

musste schnell gehen, da viel mir nur das Bild ein


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> mist, kann ja nix dafür, das pofgo den thread grade hochholt
> 
> musste schnell gehen, da viel mir nur das Bild ein



Ich hab's ja nicht so mit Popos, muss ich mal schauen ob ich was finde


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Sep. 2012)

Okay hab einen netten gefunden, ich hoffe nicht zu einfach


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2012)

Jo, wer trägt so knappe, bunte Bikini-Höschen? Michelle Hunziker, Jessica Alba, Adriana Lima, Lucy Pinder, Michelle Marsh, Rosy Dilettuso, Belen Rodriguez, Sarah Connor, Elle MacPherson, Shauna Sand...


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2012)

So viele Vorschläge, aber passt keiner von  

auf jeden Fall keine Deutsche


----------



## Toolman (12 Sep. 2012)

Das müsste, wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege *Katrina Bowden* sein! 

Wer will kann gerne weitermachen falls es stimmt


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2012)

Toolman schrieb:


> Das müsste, wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege *Katrina Bowden* sein!
> 
> Wer will kann gerne weitermachen falls es stimmt



Stimmt :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Okt. 2012)

Der Thread hier iss offenbar eingeschlafen...:zzzzzz:


----------



## udolf82 (1 Okt. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Der Thread hier iss offenbar eingeschlafen...:zzzzzz:



Dann starte doch eine neue Runde.


----------



## beachkini (4 Okt. 2012)

Damit es hier mal weitergeht ein neues Bild. Auf allen 3 Bildern ist natürlich die selbe Person 


 

 

 
(3 Dateien, 4.447.013 Bytes = 4,241 MiB)


----------



## rennie (5 Okt. 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen: Jessica Alba...


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Okt. 2012)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## loborosso (5 Okt. 2012)

Alissa Milano


----------



## beachkini (5 Okt. 2012)

Nein ist keine von den dreien. Handelt sich aber um einen internationalen "star"


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Okt. 2012)

Lucy Pinder?


----------



## beachkini (5 Okt. 2012)

Nein ist sie auch nicht


----------



## eis (5 Okt. 2012)

_Samara Weaving_​


----------



## beachkini (5 Okt. 2012)

Stimmt is samara. Bilder zur auflölung gibts später. Bin noch in ner vorlesung

So, hier die Bilder von Samara Weaving zur Auflösung:


----------



## eis (5 Okt. 2012)

.... und weiter



​


----------



## udolf82 (5 Okt. 2012)

Hm, wer könnte auf: Sarah_Connor-teil.jpg abgebildet sein??? - Lass mich nachdenken, ich komm schon noch drauf... ;-)


----------



## eis (5 Okt. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Hm, wer könnte auf: Sarah_Connor-teil.jpg abgebildet sein??? - Lass mich nachdenken, ich komm schon noch drauf... ;-)




Das war ein Eigentor. Und nun mach weiter.


----------



## hunter1 (6 Okt. 2012)

cameron diaz


----------



## udolf82 (6 Okt. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Das war ein Eigentor. Und nun mach weiter.



So auf die Lösung zu kommen find ich etwas schade - hoffe du erkennst diese Dame und machst dann nochmal ne Runde:


----------



## eis (6 Okt. 2012)

Muß ich stark nachdenken, aber ich meine das ist Sarah Connor wo sie mit Diego rummacht.


----------



## udolf82 (6 Okt. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Muß ich stark nachdenken, aber ich meine das ist Sarah Connor wo sie mit Diego rummacht.



Treffer: 

 :thumbup:
Damit darfst du nochmal.


----------



## eis (7 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## maggiking (7 Okt. 2012)

jessica alba


----------



## eis (7 Okt. 2012)

maggiking schrieb:


> jessica alba



leider nein


----------



## sylverstar (7 Okt. 2012)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## eis (7 Okt. 2012)

sylverstar schrieb:


> Jennifer Lopez?



... ist es auch nicht.


----------



## werner_company (8 Okt. 2012)

Paris, genau!


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Okt. 2012)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## wombard (8 Okt. 2012)

Blinder Io schrieb:


> Glaub mir, den willst du nicht
> 
> Ich poste aber mal nen doch recht anständigen Stellvertreter:
> 
> ...



:thx: Hammer


----------



## eis (8 Okt. 2012)

Es ist weder Paris noch Michelle.


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## eis (8 Okt. 2012)

.... nein, auch diese Dame ist es nicht.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Okt. 2012)

wombard schrieb:


> :thx: Hammer



Das ist Jessica Alba...


----------



## eis (11 Okt. 2012)

.... als kleine Hilfestellung mal mit *FARBE*



 

​


----------



## xxxjan (11 Okt. 2012)

Heidi Klum


----------



## eis (11 Okt. 2012)

xxxjan schrieb:


> Heidi Klum



*NEIN*, du mußt schon auf die Hautfarbe achten. Sie ist ein eher dunkler Typ, die auf dem Foto. Ach und noch ein Tipp: Das Foto gibt`s auch hier, quasi "on Board".


----------



## eis (12 Okt. 2012)

Macht noch Jemand mit oder sollen wir den Thread schließen ? 
Ich kann ja schlecht selbst auflösen, wäre da ja schon wieder dran.


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Diese Latina von Desperate Housewives?


----------



## AL2016W (13 Okt. 2012)

asdfgh123 schrieb:


> Diese Latina von Desperate Housewives?



Du meinst Eva Longoria. Ja du hast recht das könnte stimmen


----------



## eis (13 Okt. 2012)

*Falsch !!!*​


----------



## Freibier (15 Okt. 2012)

Melissa Debling ? !


----------



## endy (15 Okt. 2012)

Muli schrieb:


> Das könnte Cameron Diaz sein



sing!
Wer hat denn sonst noch so ein Ding?


----------



## eis (15 Okt. 2012)

Tipp: 
Das Ex-Model ist im Sternzeichen Wassermann geboren, 1,83 m groß, 
Ihre Mutter ist aus Kanada, der Vater von den Bahamas.


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Okt. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Das Ex-Model ist im Sternzeichen Wassermann geboren, 1,83 m groß,
> Ihre Mutter ist aus Kanada, der Vater von den Bahamas.



ÄÄÄÄHHH...


----------



## udolf82 (16 Okt. 2012)

Danke für den Tipp - aber selbst wenn ich jetzt google zur Hilfe nehme, wird das Ergebnis der Suche ein Mann. Und ich hoffe der Hintern gehört einer Frau!


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Okt. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp - aber selbst wenn ich jetzt google zur Hilfe nehme, wird das Ergebnis der Suche ein Mann. Und ich hoffe der Hintern gehört einer Frau!



Ich bekomme da David Copperfield raus...- der wird´s ja wohl nich sein...:claudi:


----------



## eis (16 Okt. 2012)

Ja, es stimmt, der zarte Hintern gehört zu einem Wesen der "Gattung" Frau. 

Sie spielte eine Nebenrolle im Film "Big Mamas Haus 2" aus dem Jahr 2006

und war Titelgirl der Maxim (Italien).​


----------



## flogee (16 Okt. 2012)

Jessica White?


----------



## eis (16 Okt. 2012)

flogee schrieb:


> Jessica White?


Nein, leider auch falsch.


----------



## Sachse (16 Okt. 2012)

Nia Long


----------



## eis (16 Okt. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> Nia Long


Der Ton der Hautfarbe beider letztgenannten Damen ist exakt, aber der Name leider nicht.


----------



## flogee (16 Okt. 2012)

Jeanene Fox? (Wenn nicht geb ich trotz aller Tips auf )


----------



## eis (16 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: RICHTIG :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:










Ich will aber noch erwähnen das ich den Bildausschnitt gespiegelt hatte. :WOW:​

flogee, du bist dan dranne​


----------



## flogee (16 Okt. 2012)

so dann ich mal: 



​
hoffe es ist nicht zu einfach.


----------



## Sachse (16 Okt. 2012)

vanessa hudgens?


----------



## flogee (16 Okt. 2012)

leider falsch


----------



## eis (17 Okt. 2012)

flogee schrieb:


> hoffe es ist nicht zu einfach.



Einfach ? Du zeigst uns einen A.... und wir sollen den Namen wissen, hm hm hm.


----------



## flogee (17 Okt. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Einfach ? Du zeigst uns einen A.... und wir sollen den Namen wissen, hm hm hm.



is doch der Sinn des Spiels und du sollst nicht quatschen sondern raten


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Okt. 2012)

Tara Reid?


----------



## flogee (18 Okt. 2012)

nein, leider falsch


----------



## eis (27 Okt. 2012)

9 Tage keine Vermutung und kein Tipp, da werden wir nie fertig mit dem schönen Po.


----------



## udolf82 (27 Okt. 2012)

ohne Tipp wird das wohl nichts werden
Liz Hurley?


----------



## flogee (27 Okt. 2012)

sorry hier gar nicht reingeschaut.

Tip: europäisches Model


----------



## Sachse (30 Okt. 2012)

elisabetta canalis?


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Nov. 2012)

flogee schrieb:


> sorry hier gar nicht reingeschaut.
> 
> Tip: europäisches Model



Dann nenne ich mal die üblichen Verdächtigen Claudia Schiffer, Heidi Klum, Kate Moss, Karen Mulder...


----------



## Freibier (4 Nov. 2012)

Doutzen Kroes ?


----------



## AMYclo317 (4 Nov. 2012)

keine ahnung und zu wenig fleisch dran


----------



## flogee (5 Nov. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> Doutzen Kroes ?



ja, es is Doutzen. Bild kommt heute abend. Du bist dran.


----------



## Freibier (5 Nov. 2012)

glück gehabt, war das einzigste europ. Modell was mir noch bekannt war 

leider eher suboptimale Quali , aber der Po gefällt ma 
dafür wenigstens in 4facher Ausführung





Diese Person kennt auf jedenfall jeder


----------



## eis (5 Nov. 2012)

Suboptimal ist geschmeichelt, ich meine du solltest da noch mal drüber nachdenken.  Das kann ja der Po von Jedem bzw. Jeder sein, obwohl meiner ist schöner. ​


----------



## Freibier (5 Nov. 2012)

hast wohl recht  , wenn es bis 18:59:24 Uhr keiner gelöst hat kommt ein neues , ich geh mal suchen


----------



## udolf82 (5 Nov. 2012)

Ich tippe einfach mal Madonna, die hatte nämlich schonmal was schwarzes an, und mehr erkenne ich auf dem Bild eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Freibier (5 Nov. 2012)

gut kombiniert udolf82 

bilder sind von 86, da gabs noch kein Hochauflösend




it's your turn


----------



## udolf82 (5 Nov. 2012)

Ach du sch...e, damit hab ich jetzt aber als allerletztes gerechnet.
Dann such ich mal ein neues Heck.


----------



## udolf82 (5 Nov. 2012)

Weiter hiermit:


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Nov. 2012)

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## udolf82 (6 Nov. 2012)

nein, falcher Kontinent


----------



## Freibier (6 Nov. 2012)

vlt. Shakira ?


----------



## udolf82 (6 Nov. 2012)

ebenfalls der falsche Kontinent


----------



## Freibier (8 Nov. 2012)

kylie minogue ?


----------



## udolf82 (8 Nov. 2012)

auch der falsche Kontinent - langsam bleiben nicht mehr viele übrig ;-)


----------



## rocker4321 (9 Nov. 2012)

ja ich denke auch


----------



## Bones (9 Nov. 2012)

milla jovovich


----------



## eis (9 Nov. 2012)

Ist das schon wieder Madonna ??


----------



## udolf82 (10 Nov. 2012)

Die gesuchte Dame kommt aus Europa.


----------



## Freibier (10 Nov. 2012)

penelope cruz ?


----------



## udolf82 (10 Nov. 2012)

Mehr oder weniger Mitteleuropa.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Nov. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger? Sieht nämlich etwas fülliger aus...


----------



## fritschi1991 (13 Nov. 2012)

<Ganz geiler popo. macht weiter so junga


----------



## udolf82 (14 Nov. 2012)

Schöneberger trifft schon das richtige Land - die gesuchte Dame ist aber jünger und doch eher schlanker.


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Nov. 2012)

Heidi Klum? Obwohl die ja inzwischen Amerikanerin iss...???
Alexandra Maria Lara? Sarah Connor? Anne Will?


----------



## udolf82 (15 Nov. 2012)

Leider immernoch falsch, aber in ner Jury saß die Dame auch mal.


----------



## eis (15 Nov. 2012)

Fr. Schöneberger ist 38 und die Gesuchte ist jünger ?? Oh,Oh.
Ich hätte ja ne Idee, aber sie ist älter. ​


----------



## udolf82 (15 Nov. 2012)

Sie (auf dem Bild) ist 31.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (16 Nov. 2012)

Nina Eichinger.


----------



## Liink (16 Nov. 2012)

eventuell jeanette biedermann?


----------



## Dida5000 (17 Nov. 2012)

Natalie Horler von Cascada?!


----------



## udolf82 (17 Nov. 2012)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> Nina Eichinger.



Das stimmt - Auflösung kommt morgen früh. Damit bist du schonmal dran.


----------



## udolf82 (18 Nov. 2012)

Nochmal Glückwunsch!


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (18 Nov. 2012)

Hoffe es ist nicht zu leicht.

^^ Habe Nina nur im Kleid von vorne gefunden, daher war ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Nov. 2012)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> Hoffe es ist nicht zu leicht.
> (...)



Nö, keine Sorge...

Victoria Beckham?


----------



## termite (19 Nov. 2012)

Kate Moss vielleicht?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (19 Nov. 2012)

Sie ist um einiges jünger.


----------



## Liink (20 Nov. 2012)

könnte es megan fox sein?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (20 Nov. 2012)

Liink schrieb:


> könnte es megan fox sein?


Nein, aber sie kommt aus dem selben Land.


----------



## Liink (21 Nov. 2012)

na dann miley cyrus ;-)


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (21 Nov. 2012)

Liink schrieb:


> na dann miley cyrus ;-)



Die gesuchte Frau ist etwas älter und hat auch eine andere Haarfarbe.


----------



## Liink (21 Nov. 2012)

Hm... bin der Meinung ich kenn das Bild, aber hab ehrlich keine Ahnung

Letzter Versuch: Reese Witherspoon?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (21 Nov. 2012)

Liink schrieb:


> Hm... bin der Meinung ich kenn das Bild, aber hab ehrlich keine Ahnung
> 
> Letzter Versuch: Reese Witherspoon?


Nein, sie ist jünger, aber die Haarfarbe passt - Ich fasse zusammen:
Sie hat blonde Haare, ist Amerikanerin; sie ist älter als Miley Cyrus und jünger als Reese Witherspoon.


----------



## Sachse (21 Nov. 2012)

Amanda Seyfried?


----------



## seevenup (22 Nov. 2012)

ne der ist nicht so schön


----------



## Freibier (22 Nov. 2012)

ashley greene ?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (22 Nov. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> Amanda Seyfried?







Bingo.
Du bist dran. :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (22 Nov. 2012)

ui, dann will ich mal fix weiter machen 



​


----------



## Sachse (24 Nov. 2012)

keiner wagt nen Versuch? 

ok, hier ein kleiner Hinweis: der Popo gehört einer US-Schauspielerin


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (24 Nov. 2012)

cameron diaz


----------



## Sachse (24 Nov. 2012)

hat zwar auch nen Prachtarsch, ist sie aber nicht


----------



## Liink (25 Nov. 2012)

Joanna Krupa?


----------



## NorBAT (25 Nov. 2012)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Sachse (25 Nov. 2012)

@ Liink: Nein



NorBAT schrieb:


> Cheryl Cole





Sachse schrieb:


> ok, hier ein kleiner Hinweis: der Popo gehört einer US-Schauspielerin



erkennt man den Widerspruch?


----------



## udolf82 (28 Nov. 2012)

Uma Thurman?


----------



## Sachse (29 Nov. 2012)

sorry für die späte Antwort:

nein 

Tipp: ist ein Reality-TV-Sternchen


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Nov. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> sorry für die späte Antwort:
> 
> nein
> 
> Tipp: ist ein Reality--Sternchen



...ääääähhh...


----------



## Hustensirup (30 Nov. 2012)

Reality + Schauspielerin?! Oha...
Komando zurück... Tipp:
Heidi Montag


----------



## Sachse (30 Nov. 2012)

lass ich ausnahmsweise mal gelten, der erste Tipp war nämlich falsch 



 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ach-california-11-14-12-x14-lq-hq-update.html


----------



## Hustensirup (30 Nov. 2012)

*g* ja dacht ich auch, aber dachte auch es hat noch keiner gelesen X-).

Okay dann hätte ich diesen hier:


----------



## Sachse (30 Nov. 2012)

kenn ich nicht, aber ich bin Orange, daher weiß ich, wenn du zuerst genommen hast


----------



## Hustensirup (30 Nov. 2012)

Tipp: Sie hat große Brüste X-).


----------



## Hustensirup (2 Dez. 2012)

Keine Ideen?
Sie hat "jemanden" gedoubled (wenn man das überhaupt so schreibt X-)).


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (2 Dez. 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber damit etwas Bewegung rein kommt - Ilary Blasi.


----------



## Nicci72 (3 Dez. 2012)

Lucy Pinder?


----------



## Teppichklopfer (3 Dez. 2012)

mir knallts den flattermann aus dem gebälk :thx:


----------



## eis (3 Dez. 2012)

Lucy Clarkson !!


----------



## Hustensirup (3 Dez. 2012)

Leider alles falsch.

Letzter Tipp:
Sie war schonmal in diesem Thread zu sehen X-), ist aber schon länger her .
Also jetzt ist es wirklich einfach (finde ich ;-)).


----------



## eis (4 Dez. 2012)

Hustensirup schrieb:


> Leider alles falsch.
> 
> Letzter Tipp:
> Sie war schonmal in diesem Thread zu sehen X-), ist aber schon länger her .
> Also jetzt ist es wirklich einfach (finde ich ;-)).




Was heißt hier alles falsch und letzter Tipp ?


----------



## eis (4 Dez. 2012)

..... und ich bestehe darauf, es ist Lucy Clarkson !!



 

​


----------



## Hustensirup (4 Dez. 2012)

X-) sorry eis.


----------



## eis (6 Dez. 2012)

.... und weiter geht`s mit einem Angezogenen. 



​


----------



## Tornald (6 Dez. 2012)

Der Po von Shakira?


----------



## eis (7 Dez. 2012)

Tornald, _du alter Spielverderber_, du bist dran !! :thumbup:



​


----------



## Tornald (7 Dez. 2012)

Und weiter geht es:


----------



## Tornald (7 Dez. 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum das Bild beim ersten Uploader nachträglich entfernt wurde? 
Wieso kann man eigentlich sein eigenes Posting nicht mehr ändern? 

Neuer Versuch:


----------



## Hustensirup (8 Dez. 2012)

Erinnert mich an Christina Aguilera


----------



## Tornald (8 Dez. 2012)

Christina Aguilera ist nicht richtig, obwohl das gesuchte Celeb, deren Popo wir sehen, sich auch schon mal als Sängerin versucht hat. Ebenso als Schauspielerin, aber das waren wohl eher nur Ausflüge...


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2012)

Das gesuchte Celeb ist in erster Linie Fotomodell. Sie war auch schon mal im Playboy.


----------



## Sachse (9 Dez. 2012)

Tornald schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum das Bild beim ersten Uploader nachträglich entfernt wurde?



weil imageshack keine nackt-Bilder erlaubt und zweitens daher bei uns auch VERBOTEN ist.



Tornald schrieb:


> Wieso kann man eigentlich sein eigenes Posting nicht mehr ändern?



damit kein Schindluder betrieben, kannste maximal ne halbe Stunde deinen Beitrag abändern, danach können nur wir vom Team das

back to topic:

keine Ahnung, wer es ist


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2012)

@Sachse
Danke für die Antworten! Ich werde in Zukunft darauf achten, keine unerlaubten Uploader zu benutzen. 


Back to topic:




Das gesuchte Celeb war sogar mal Playmate des Jahres.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (9 Dez. 2012)

victoria silvstedt


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2012)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> victoria silvstedt


Richtig, lukeskywalk782! :thumbup:

*Bild entfernt*

Nach dem Hinweis mit dem Playmate des Jahres war es wohl nicht mehr so schwer?


----------



## Sachse (9 Dez. 2012)

nächstes Mal keine Playboy Bilder verwenden, die sind im gesamten Forum verboten, daher auch bei Popo- und Titten-Quiz


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2012)

Das ist kein Playboy-Bild, auch wenn sie mal im Playboy war. 
Das Bild entstand ein paar Jahre nach den Playboy-Bildern.


----------



## Sachse (9 Dez. 2012)

ok, mir war aber, das sie nur im PB nackt war, daher hab ich's weggenommen, kannste noch reinsetzen


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2012)

(Halb-)nackt hat sie sich doch öfter ablichten lassen. Damit hat sie schließlich gutes Geld verdient. Das Bild wurde wohl auch für einen Kalender verwendet:


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (10 Dez. 2012)

Und los geht´s!


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Dez. 2012)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> Und los geht´s!



...ja...

Sorry, aber das Pic sieht sehr nach Kinderfernsehen aus...

Ja, wen gibt´s denn da so in der Sendung mit der Maus...???unsure98


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (11 Dez. 2012)

Sie ist schon lange dem Kinderfernsehen entflohen.


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Dez. 2012)

...war aber mal im Kinderfernsehen...??? - Anke Engelke wird´s nich´ sein...


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (12 Dez. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...war aber mal im Kinderfernsehen...??? - Anke Engelke wird´s nich´ sein...



Sry, "mit dem Kinderfernsehen entflohen" habe ich NUR gemeint, dass sie schon wesentlich älter ist. Sie ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## Sachse (12 Dez. 2012)

Selena Gomez


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (12 Dez. 2012)

Sie ist älter und hatte erst vor kurzem einen runden Geburtstag.


----------



## udolf82 (12 Dez. 2012)

Ist sie 30 und aus Kanada?
Meine das Bild hier nämlich irgendwo schonmal gesehen zu haben. Das Oberteil hatte - glaube ich - ne völlig andere Farbe.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (12 Dez. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Ist sie 30 und aus Kanada?
> Meine das Bild hier nämlich irgendwo schonmal gesehen zu haben. Das Oberteil hatte - glaube ich - ne völlig andere Farbe.



Ich würde einmal sagen, Bingo. :thumbup:


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (13 Dez. 2012)

udolf82 schrieb:


> Ist sie 30 und aus Kanada?
> Meine das Bild hier nämlich irgendwo schonmal gesehen zu haben. Das Oberteil hatte - glaube ich - ne völlig andere Farbe.



Masgt du uns jetzt auch ihren Namen verraten oder soll ich auflösen?


----------



## willis (14 Dez. 2012)

na, wenn`s Ihr beide nicht tut, versuche ich es:

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## udolf82 (14 Dez. 2012)

Ich komm nicht auf den Namen... *grummel* Ich hab nur das Bild vor Augen


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (14 Dez. 2012)

willis schrieb:


> Elisha Cuthbert
> 
> Das stimmt. Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## willis (16 Dez. 2012)

sie ist eine meiner Fav`s 

Bitteschööön:


----------



## eis (17 Dez. 2012)

willis schrieb:


> sie ist eine meiner Fav`s



Na dann ist es ja einfach.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (17 Dez. 2012)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## willis (19 Dez. 2012)

lukeskywalk782 schrieb:


> Kate Beckinsale


 

Wow, so schnell eine meiner Fav`s erraten! Hut ab luke!!

Aber leider die Falsche

Tip1: Sie ist Europäerin.


----------



## Fratze (19 Dez. 2012)

Ich probiers mal mit Michelle Hunziker


----------



## willis (20 Dez. 2012)

ne, völlig kalt.

Tip 2: Sie ist dunkelharig.


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Dez. 2012)

...äääähhh...

Victoria Beckham ("Posh Spice")...???


----------



## willis (20 Dez. 2012)

auch nee, noch viel kälter, sprich die mag ich nicht...


----------



## eis (20 Dez. 2012)

Es gibt ja nicht so viele Europäerinnen mit dunklen Haaren, also hau ich mal einen raus, nen Namen.
Nach nächtelanger  Netzsuche lautet meine Vermutung:

*Charlotte Casiraghi*

(mir gänzlich unbekannt, bis jezze)​


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Dez. 2012)

Naja, oder eine von den anderen Monaco-Prinzessinnen: Stephanie, Caroline etc. - aber die sind alle etwas knackiger gebräunt...

@Willis
Es wird ja nich´ Vicky Leandros sein - weil Du so auf gute griechische Volksmusik stehst...


----------



## willis (21 Dez. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht so viele Europäerinnen mit dunklen Haaren, also hau ich mal einen raus, nen Namen.
> 
> Nach nächtelanger  Netzsuche lautet meine Vermutung:​
> *Charlotte Casiraghi*​
> ...


 
Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte  und ist jetzt dran!!!

Volltreffer: 



 

und nur so, damit Du sie besser kennenlerst:


----------



## willis (21 Dez. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Willis
> Es wird ja nich´ Vicky Leandros sein - weil Du so auf gute griechische Volksmusik stehst...


 

Vicky ist schon n Quicki wert, aber nur, wenn sie nicht singt:thumbup:


----------



## eis (22 Dez. 2012)

....... und weiter geht`s 



​


----------



## Tornald (22 Dez. 2012)

Das sieht mir ganz nach dem Popo von Serena Williams aus!


----------



## eis (23 Dez. 2012)

Tornald schrieb:


> Das sieht mir ganz nach dem Popo von Serena Williams aus!



Tornald, der "Popofetischist". Meine Hochachtung !! :thumbup:



​


----------



## Tornald (23 Dez. 2012)

Dankeschön, eis! 


Und hier kommt schon der nächste Popo zum Erraten:








_Achtung: Da ich die nächsten Tage nicht am eigenen Rechner sein werde, bitte ich schon mal vorsorglich, mögliche Verzögerungen bei der Beantwortung zu entschuldigen._


----------



## Fratze (23 Dez. 2012)

Ist es vielleicht Beyonce?


----------



## kaestli (23 Dez. 2012)

Ich hätte ebenfalls Beyonce vermutet ^^


----------



## Fratze (23 Dez. 2012)

bei dem hintern kommt keine andere in frage


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (23 Dez. 2012)




----------



## lukeskywalk782 (28 Dez. 2012)

Fratze schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht Beyonce?



Ich denke Mal, dass du weitermachen kannst. :thumbup:


----------



## Fratze (29 Dez. 2012)

und weiter gehts viel spaß beim raten 


​


----------



## eis (29 Dez. 2012)

Das ist so einfach das ich mich mal raushalte.


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Dez. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach das ich mich mal raushalte.



Ah ja...???


----------



## Fratze (4 Jan. 2013)

1. Tipp: US-Amerikanerin


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Jan. 2013)

Asiatenarsch wette ich drauf !


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Jan. 2013)

Sorry, aber außer Halle Berry fällt mir da nix ein...


----------



## Fratze (8 Jan. 2013)

Halle Berry ist es nicht.

2. Tipp: Hat mal gemodelt


----------



## AL2016W (8 Jan. 2013)

Adriana Lima ???


----------



## Fratze (9 Jan. 2013)

Adriana Lima ist es auch nicht und sie ist Brasilianerin und Modelt noch.


----------



## Tornald (9 Jan. 2013)

Tyra Banks?


----------



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2013)

*Kelly hu* during 'Rock The Vote' 2004 National Bus Tour - Concert Arrivals at Avalon in Hollywood - 16. Jun 2004


----------



## Fratze (9 Jan. 2013)

Tyra Banks ist es auch nicht.
Und beachkini darf weitermachen.


----------



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2013)

Natürlich is auf allen Bilder die selbe Person zu sehen


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Jan. 2013)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## beachkini (10 Jan. 2013)

NEIN, es handelt sich nicht um Frau Lopez.


----------



## willis (11 Jan. 2013)

ich denk mal *Jaimie Alexander* auf der 2010er GQ Men of the Year Party


----------



## beachkini (12 Jan. 2013)

jap, is jaimie, aber auf mehreren veranstaltungen 


 

 

 

 

 

 
hf


----------



## willis (14 Jan. 2013)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, bin ich am dransten?

Nun denn, bitteschöööön:



 

Vlei Spaß beim grübeln


----------



## heinzeimer (14 Jan. 2013)

Wie kann mann so was erkennen?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Jan. 2013)

Eva Habermann​


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Jan. 2013)

Michelle Hunziker???knast09


----------



## willis (16 Jan. 2013)

@Der Schwere = *1.Tipp* deutsch ist schon mal gut, aber Eva ist es nicht, ich wollt sie erst nehmen, sie hat ja auch einen wunderbaren PoPo 

@Nici72 damit ist Michelle auch falsch


----------



## Amazinking (17 Jan. 2013)

Micaela Schäfer


----------



## willis (18 Jan. 2013)

@Amazinking ganz weit weg

1.Tipp Deutsch 
*2. Tipp* kein C-Z Promi


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Jan. 2013)

willis schrieb:


> @Amazinking ganz weit weg
> 
> 1.Tipp
> *2. Tipp* kein C-Z Promi



Äääähhh...


----------



## willis (22 Jan. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Äääähhh...


 
ich hätte auch B - Z Promi schreiben können, aber das ist halt Ansichtssache. Und Micaela Schäfer, laß sie aussehen wie sie will, hat aber auch gar nichts von einem Promi. In meinen Augen jedenfalls. Dazu ist mehr nötig als nur geil sein 


1.Tipp Deutsch
2.Tipp kein C-Z Promi
*3.Tipp* zwei Vornamen


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Jan. 2013)

Äääääh...


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (28 Jan. 2013)

Irgendwie stehe ich total auf der Leitung.


----------



## papado21 (28 Jan. 2013)

Ann-Kathrin Kramer


----------



## papado21 (28 Jan. 2013)

oder Eva Maria Lara


----------



## Tornald (28 Jan. 2013)

_Alexandra_ Maria Lara __


----------



## papado21 (29 Jan. 2013)

Alexandra,nicht Eva


----------



## Freibier (30 Jan. 2013)

Sonya Kraus ?


----------



## 123wecker (30 Jan. 2013)

alxenandra maria


----------



## Sachse (30 Jan. 2013)

das zieht sich hier schon recht lange hin, bitte mal paar Tipps, mit denen man was anfangen kann, weil C-Z Promis sind bei mir alle Deutschen


----------



## papado21 (31 Jan. 2013)

Anneke Kim Sarnau


----------



## arister (8 Feb. 2013)

ich würde sagen: das ist der von Cameron Diaz


----------



## Sachse (8 Feb. 2013)

arister schrieb:


> ich würde sagen: das ist der von Cameron Diaz



is sie neuerdings Deutsche?


----------



## willis (10 Feb. 2013)

1.Tipp Deutsch
2.Tipp kein C-Z Promi
3.Tipp zwei Vornamen 
*4.Tipp* erster Vorname Lisa


----------



## Tornald (10 Feb. 2013)

Lisa Maria Potthoff


----------



## willis (11 Feb. 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> Lisa Maria Potthoff


 
RICHTIG!!!

Hier das Pic: 

 

Tornald ist am dransten!


----------



## Tornald (12 Feb. 2013)

Na dann viel Vergnügen beim Erraten des folgenden Popos:


----------



## Tornald (13 Feb. 2013)

1. Hinweis: Die gesuchte Dame kommt nicht aus Europa. Auch nicht aus Afrika, Asien, Australien oder Ozeanien.


----------



## Jayoc (13 Feb. 2013)

Ist es Jennifer Lopez ?


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (13 Feb. 2013)

Xtina Aguiliera ?


----------



## Tornald (14 Feb. 2013)

Es ist weder Jennifer Lopez noch Xtina Aguiliera.
Aber dazu kann ich nur sagen: _warm_.


----------



## Jayoc (14 Feb. 2013)

Kim Kardashian !


----------



## Tornald (14 Feb. 2013)

Zu Kim Kardashian muss ich sagen: _etwas kälter_.


----------



## Jayoc (14 Feb. 2013)

Eva longoria !


----------



## Tornald (14 Feb. 2013)

Bei Eva Longoria bist Du wieder etwas näher dran als mit Kim Kardashian, aber nicht ganz so nah dran wie bei JLo oder Xtina.


----------



## Freibier (14 Feb. 2013)

Beyonce ??


----------



## Tornald (14 Feb. 2013)

Beyoncé ist es auch nicht. Die hatte ich erst zuletzt. 
Am nächsten dran ward Ihr immer noch mit JLo und Xtina.


----------



## Jayoc (14 Feb. 2013)

Shakira !!!!


----------



## Tornald (14 Feb. 2013)

Auch Shakira ist es nicht. 
Aber damit bist Du fast so nah dran wie mit JLo und Xtina.


----------



## Tornald (15 Feb. 2013)

Dann gebe ich mal die Hinweise, die erklären, warum Ihr mit JLo und Xtina am nächsten dran und mit den anderen genannten Damen auch nicht so schlecht lagt:
Die gesuchte Dame ist eine Latina mit US-amerikanischem Pass und singt auch.


----------



## willis (15 Feb. 2013)

...und sie kommt aus KUBA! M. V. , und damit meine ich nicht Mecklenburg Vorpommern


----------



## Tornald (15 Feb. 2013)

Vollkommen richtig, willis! 
Jetzt nenne nur noch den kompletten Namen, damit Du weiter machen kannst. 






Das komplette Bild kann ich erst posten, wenn der Name genannt ist. Denn darauf hält sie ein Magazin-Cover ins Bild mit ihr selbst und ihrem Namen drauf.


----------



## eis (17 Feb. 2013)

*Mayra Veronica*


----------



## Tornald (17 Feb. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> *Mayra Veronica*


Gratulation, eis! :thumbup:






Wenn ich es richtig sehe, darfst Du nun den nächsten zu erratenen Popo posten, eis! 
Willis ist selbst schuld, wenn er den vollständigen Namen nicht nennt. Oder wusste er nur die Initialien?


----------



## bubua4b5 (17 Feb. 2013)

nächste Bild!! will mitraten!


----------



## eis (19 Feb. 2013)

>



Sie hat aber auch eine heiße Kiste, alter Verwalter !!


----------



## eis (19 Feb. 2013)

*Ich bin dran .....*

..... und wieder was für Feinschmecker. :WOW:



​


----------



## Tornald (19 Feb. 2013)

Sehr lecker! :thumbup:

Ich tippe mal auf Anna Falchi!


----------



## eis (20 Feb. 2013)

*Tornald*, das macht mir Angst, deine Allwissenheit. 
Bist du dran, alter Auskenner !!



​


----------



## Tornald (20 Feb. 2013)

@eis
Vermutlich haben wir den gleichen Geschmack, was Popos anbetrifft! 



Hier nun der nächste Popo zum Erraten:


----------



## Tornald (21 Feb. 2013)

1. Hinweis: Die gesuchte Dame ist Schauspielerin ...


----------



## eis (22 Feb. 2013)

Oh, diesmal ein Po in Birnenform ...... :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (22 Feb. 2013)

Hinweisergänzung: Die gesuchte Dame ist Schauspielerin und Model.


----------



## Hatuma (23 Feb. 2013)

Die Idee find ich gut.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (23 Feb. 2013)

Läticia Casta?


----------



## Tornald (23 Feb. 2013)

Laetitia Casta ist es nicht. 

Nächster Hinweis: Die gesuchte Dame kommt nicht aus Europa.


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Feb. 2013)

Kirsten Dunst?


----------



## eis (25 Feb. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Kirsten Dunst?



Leider auch falsch.  Nun halt ich mich aber raus, versprochen.


----------



## Tornald (25 Feb. 2013)

@eis
Weißt Du denn die Lösung oder weißt Du nur, dass es der Popo von Kirsten Dunst nicht sein kann? 


Mein nächster Hinweis hat einen aktuellen Bezug: 
Bei der gestrigen Oscar-Verleihung war die gesuchte Dame _nicht_ dabei.


----------



## Tornald (1 März 2013)

D.h. sie hat nicht nur keinen Oscar bekommen und war auch nicht nominiert, sondern sie war auch bei der Galaverleihung und den Veranstaltungen drumherum nicht dabei, obwohl sie sich eigentlich ganz gern dort sehen lässt.


----------



## eis (4 März 2013)

Wenn es bis Sonntag keiner weiß löse ich auf.


----------



## Tornald (4 März 2013)

Na dann gebe ich bis dahin mal noch den einen oder anderen Hinweis. Denn es wundert mich ja, dass hier so wenig Ideen kommen. 

Nächster Hinweis:
Es gibt sehr viele Bilder von ihr auf diesem Board. Also ein Celeb, das gut zu diesem Board passt!


----------



## Tornald (6 März 2013)

Nächster Hinweis:
Die gesuchte Dame ist eine Latina!


----------



## Amazinking (7 März 2013)

Sofia Vergara 

http://6f.img.v4.skyrock.net/5503/29915503/pics/1782839516_small.jpg

leider kein größeres gefunden


----------



## Boewie (7 März 2013)

Neues Bild?


----------



## Tornald (7 März 2013)

Gratulation, Amazingking! 







Und nun warten wir auf Dein Popo-Bild zum Erraten!


----------



## eis (11 März 2013)

Amazingking, keinen geilen Arsch auf Lager ??


----------



## Amazinking (12 März 2013)

Sorry, dass es etwas gedauert hat, aber bitte sehr


----------



## muetze (15 März 2013)

Larissa Riquelme


----------



## Amazinking (15 März 2013)

Sehr gut :thumbup: Scheinbar kanntest Du ihr "dezentes" Tattoo


----------



## muetze (17 März 2013)

na dann:


----------



## Nerofin (19 März 2013)

Vielleicht der von Sara Jean Underwood?


----------



## eis (23 März 2013)

Carmen Electra ??


----------



## DerVonNebenan (25 März 2013)

Denise Richards?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 März 2013)

*Wäre es nicht sinnvoll die trägerin des gesuchten Körperteils etwas zu umschreiben. Wie etwa deutsch , musikerin oder ähnlich?:thx:*


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Nicci72 (27 März 2013)

tahlganis schrieb:


> Heidi Klum



Nö, das wohl eher nich`... - wohl eher so in Richtung Michelle Marsh, Lucy Pinder, Lucy Becker...


----------



## didi0815 (29 März 2013)

P. Anderson?


----------



## eis (29 März 2013)

eis schrieb:


> Carmen Electra ??



Carmen Electra ??
Carmen Electra ??
Carmen Electra ??


Macht der Rätselsteller hier einfach nicht mehr mit oder ist er unbekannt verzogen ? :angry:


----------



## AL2016W (29 März 2013)

eis schrieb:


> Carmen Electra ??
> Carmen Electra ??
> Carmen Electra ??
> 
> ...




So da ich auch der Meinung bin das es Carmen Electra ist und ich das Bild habe lad ich das mal eben doch und sag damit das du weiter machen darfst


----------



## Stars007 (29 März 2013)

Klasse Beitrag! :thx:


----------



## eis (30 März 2013)

.... und weiter mit den sexy Popos. 



​


----------



## TVmanie (30 März 2013)

Gute Idee! Gefällt mir.


----------



## eis (1 Apr. 2013)

hier ein etwas größerer Bildausschnitt und der

1. Hinweis

Die Gesuchte war schon im Playboy.



​


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Apr. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> hier ein etwas größerer Bildausschnitt und der
> 
> 1. Hinweis
> 
> ...



Äääähhh...

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace?


----------



## eis (2 Apr. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Äääähhh... Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace?



Leider nicht richtig.


----------



## eis (3 Apr. 2013)

1. Hinweis

Die Gesuchte war schon im Playboy.

2. Hinweis

Die Gesuchte ist ein brasilianisches Model.


----------



## eis (4 Apr. 2013)

1. Hinweis

Die Gesuchte war schon im Playboy.

2. Hinweis

Die Gesuchte ist ein brasilianisches Model.

3. Hinweis

Die Gesuchte war auch schon Miss Reef.


----------



## eis (5 Apr. 2013)

Größer geht nun nicht mehr, sonst kann ich selbst auflösen.





... und das ist die gleiche Dame, ähmm der Po von Selbiger.



​


----------



## eis (6 Apr. 2013)

1. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte war schon im Playboy.

2. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte ist ein brasilianisches Model.

3. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte war auch schon Miss Reef.

4. Hinweis
Die Gesuchte ist hier bei CELEBBOARD zu sehen.

5. Hinweis
Sie wird in diesem Jahr 28 Jahre jung.


----------



## arister (6 Apr. 2013)

könnte das nicht der wunderbare Po von Halle Berry sein?


----------



## eis (6 Apr. 2013)

arister schrieb:


> könnte das nicht der wunderbare Po von Halle Berry sein?



..... ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Tornald (6 Apr. 2013)

Nicole Bahls!


----------



## eis (7 Apr. 2013)

Tornald, du bist dran. :thumbup:



 

​


----------



## Tornald (7 Apr. 2013)

Und nun der nächste Popo zum Erraten:


----------



## Tornald (7 Apr. 2013)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte kommt aus einem Nachbarland von Nicole Bahls.


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2013)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte kommt aus einem Nachbarland von Nicole Bahls.

2. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte war auch schon mal im Playboy.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (8 Apr. 2013)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, der Po sieht aber echt geil aus!!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2013)

Larissa Riquelme?


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2013)

Larissa Riquelme ist es nicht. Die hatten wir doch gerade erst vor kurzem. 


1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte kommt aus einem Nachbarland von Nicole Bahls.

2. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte war auch schon mal im Playboy.

3. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte war auch schon bei Big Brother in ihrem Heimatland (Gran Hermano). Vor über zehn Jahren als Kandidatin hat Gran Hermano ihr zu einem Popularitätsschub verholfen. In jüngerer Vergangenheit war sie als Moderatorin bei Gran Hermano tätig.


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2013)

Silvina Luna?


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Silvina Luna?


Gratulation, Nicci! :thumbup: Du bist nun dran!


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2013)

Jo, dann such´ ich mal was raus...!


----------



## eis (13 Apr. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Jo, dann such´ ich mal was raus...!




.... und er sucht und sucht und sucht und findet nichts ?


----------



## fireangel (15 Apr. 2013)

jessika alba.....


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Apr. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> .... und er sucht und sucht und sucht und findet nichts ?



Nix er!!!:angry: Und sorry für die lange Wartezeit!


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Apr. 2013)

So - wer sonnt sich hier ganz relaxed?





Ein erster Tip: Nein, es ist nicht Jessica Alba!


----------



## eis (20 Apr. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Nix er!!!:angry: Und sorry für die lange Wartezeit!



.... und *SIE* sucht und sucht ..... Schuldigung !!

Sehr schön kleines und verpixeltes Bild, kleiner geht`s nicht? Sorry, habe keinen Plan. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Nicci72 (22 Apr. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> .... und *SIE* sucht und sucht ..... Schuldigung !!



Danke, angenommen:thumbup:

Ein zweiter Tip: Nein, es ist auch nicht Kate Moss!


----------



## Freibier (22 Apr. 2013)

Cameron diaz ?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Apr. 2013)

Wie isses mit Michelle Hunziker?​


----------



## Nicci72 (23 Apr. 2013)

Nein, leider weder Cameron Diaz noch Michelle Hunziker... 

Ein weiterer Tip: Sie kommt aus einem kleineren europäischen Land und es handelt sich dabei NICHT um die Schweiz.


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Apr. 2013)

Noch´n Tip : Sie war mal´n Super-Model! - So, jetzt isses aber ganz leicht! :thumbup:


----------



## DerMarx (25 Apr. 2013)

Claudia Schiffer?


----------



## Tornald (25 Apr. 2013)

*Helena Christensen*


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Apr. 2013)

Leider weder - noch - aber schon ganz dicht dran!:thumbup:

Deshalb noch mal dieser Tip zur Erinnerung: Sie kommt aus einem KLEINEN europäischen Land!


----------



## eis (26 Apr. 2013)

*Sylvie van der Vaart ??*


----------



## Tornald (26 Apr. 2013)

Ist das Land also noch kleiner als Dänemark, wo Helena Christensen herkommt? Dann würde die Niederlande mit Karen Mulder oder Tschechien mit Eva Herzigova oder die Slowakei mit Adriana Karembeu wohl zu groß sein? Aus Luxemburg oder Liechtenstein fällt mir kein ehemaliges Super-Model ein.


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (27 Apr. 2013)

Bar Refaeli, aber die modelt ja noch, kann es irgendwie auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Apr. 2013)

Sorry, weder Sylvie van der Vaart noch Bar Rafaeli

- ABER -

Karen Mulder:





@Tornald

Du liegst richtig:thumbup: und kannst jetzt ein neues Rätsel für uns raussuchen!


----------



## Tornald (29 Apr. 2013)

Danke. Und hier ist das neue Rätsel:


----------



## arister (30 Apr. 2013)

wenn das mal nicht der schöne Popo von Halle Berry ist


----------



## Tornald (30 Apr. 2013)

Halle Berry ist nicht richtig, aber die Nationalität passt.


----------



## Tornald (2 Mai 2013)

... auch der Beruf passt.


----------



## Freibier (3 Mai 2013)

vlt. Traci Bingham ?


----------



## Tornald (3 Mai 2013)

Traci Bingham ist es auch nicht.

Die Gesuchte ist also eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin. Sie hat für ein paar Jahre aber auch mal etwas anderes gemacht. Wenn ich sage was, dann habe ich wahrscheinlich schon zu viel verraten... ;-)


----------



## blueeyes1973 (3 Mai 2013)

Ist es etwa J.Lo.?


----------



## Tornald (3 Mai 2013)

J.Lo. ist es auch nicht!


----------



## AkwaMan (4 Mai 2013)

Carmen Electra??


----------



## Tornald (4 Mai 2013)

Carmen Electra ist es auch nicht! 

Dann gebe ich nun doch den vermutlich entscheidenden Hinweis, den ich gestern angedeutet habe: 
Die Gesuchte war früher mal beim Wrestling!


----------



## haha124 (6 Mai 2013)

hm wie wäre es dann mit Stacy Kiebler ?


----------



## General (6 Mai 2013)

haha124 schrieb:


> hm wie wäre es dann mit Stacy Kiebler ?



könnte passen


----------



## Tornald (6 Mai 2013)

Stacy Keibler ist richtig! :thumbup:





Gratulation, haha124! Du bist nun an der Reihe!


----------



## eis (16 Mai 2013)

... schon 10 Tage ohne neuen PoPo, ich werd verückt. :angry:


----------



## Sierae (16 Mai 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> Stacy Keibler ist richtig! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup: Ein schöner Po! :thumbup:


----------



## hundekuchen (28 Mai 2013)

Sehr schick! Weiter =D


----------



## Creek (30 Mai 2013)

Ich mach mal weiter 
Viel Spaß mit diesem süßen Hintern.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/notjessicaalba.jpg/


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Juni 2013)

Jessica Alba​


----------



## boshot (6 Juni 2013)

War ja jetzt ja nich so schwer.. 

Aber des Ärschle erkennt mer eh sofort..


----------



## eis (7 Juni 2013)

Creek schrieb:


> Ich mach mal weiter
> Viel Spaß mit diesem süßen Hintern.
> ..... imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/not*jessicaalba*.jpg/"]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/notjessicaalba.jpg/[/URL]



Ein Tipp wäre nicht schlecht !!  :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## Creek (25 Juni 2013)

Jessica Alba ist es nicht 
Die junge Dame hat in letzter Zeit Aufsehen durch ein privates Video erregt.


----------



## eis (26 Juni 2013)

Creek schrieb:


> Jessica Alba ist es nicht
> Die junge Dame hat in letzter Aufsehen durch ein privates erregt.



Hast uns ja schön verarscht.


----------



## eis (26 Juni 2013)

Jezze hau ich mal einen raus ...............
*Farrah Abraham*​
Aufsehen? Ja ist schon schlimm wenn der Alte keinen richtigen Ständer bekommt, da fragt man schnell mal nach den Fähigkeiten der Dame.


----------



## Creek (18 Juli 2013)

@ eis: du hast recht 
kannst weitermachen


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Juli 2013)

Creek schrieb:


> @ eis: du hast recht
> kannst weitermachen



...was lange währt wird endlich gut...moin58 - keine schlappe zwei Monate und schon iss das Rätsel gelöst...


----------



## eis (26 Juli 2013)

Bin zur Zeit auf Montage und habe sehr wenig Zeit. Ich gebe also an den Schnellsten ab und Sie oder Er möge mal weiter machen. :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Aug. 2013)

eis schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit auf Montage und habe sehr wenig Zeit. Ich gebe also an den Schnellsten ab und Sie oder Er möge mal weiter machen. :thumbup:



Ich übernehme neuer Po neues Glück


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Aug. 2013)

Jodie Foster?


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Aug. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Jodie Foster?



Leider Falsch


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Aug. 2013)

Ich sach nicht das die nen Knackarsch hat, in ihrer rolle kann sie spurlos und geräuschlos Töten​


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Aug. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Ich sach nicht das die nen Knackarsch hat, in ihrer rolle kann sie spurlos und geräuschlos Töten​



Bei Krimis bin ich nich´ so firm...


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ich übernehme neuer Po neues Glück



Ein Tipp sie spielt eine Jüdin


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Aug. 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ein Tipp sie spielt eine Jüdin



???...???


----------



## willis (7 Aug. 2013)

Cote de Pablo ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Aug. 2013)

willis schrieb:


> Cote de Pablo ?



Richtig:thumbup:


----------



## willis (8 Aug. 2013)

Oh, da bin ich wohl am dransten..

Na denne:

So wird man sie wohl vorerst nicht mehr sehen. Leider!

Bitteschööön:




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Aug. 2013)

Williams Kate?


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Aug. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Williams Kate?



Huhu!!!0615 Isses nu´ Kate Middleton alias die Herzogin von Cambridge?


----------



## willis (12 Aug. 2013)

Bin WE nich online, sorry.

Aber nicht so schlimm, Kate isses nicht. Wollte sie erst nehmen, aberdann doch für  entschiedern.

*Tipp 1:* Soweit richtig Nicci, adlig isse...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Aug. 2013)

Adelig? Van der Vaart?
​


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Aug. 2013)

Prinzessin Madeleine (oder was immer die jetzt ist  )?


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Aug. 2013)

Das hätte ich nu´ auch getippt...


----------



## willis (13 Aug. 2013)

da bin ich wieder,

und muß sagen:

Schwerer, der war gut - 
dianelized13 sie hat n schönen Po, isses aber nicht - 
Nic zu langsam

*Tipp 1*: Soweit richtig Nicci, adlig isse...
*Tipp 2*: Mitteleuropäerin

bis denne


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Aug. 2013)

Charlotte Casiraghi ?


----------



## willis (14 Aug. 2013)

*Volltreffer!!!* und gut aufgepasst, hast wohl meinen neuen Thread mit/über sie gesehen/gelesen? 

Hier nun die schöne, 

 und Du bist am dransten.

:thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Aug. 2013)

Jetzt wird`s schwer!



 

Tip. Französin!


----------



## FootPhucker (14 Aug. 2013)

Laetitia Casta ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Aug. 2013)

FootPhucker schrieb:


> Laetitia Casta ?



Leider Falsch!


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Aug. 2013)

Vielleicht isses Alizée?


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Aug. 2013)

Tut mir leid Nicci auch nicht Alizée 
Tip.Sie hat mit 14 als Model angefangen!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Aug. 2013)

mit 14? also 1978 ? Lydie Denier?​


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Aug. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> mit 14? also 1978 ? Lydie Denier?​



Richtig!:thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Aug. 2013)

Dies strammen Backen gehören einer Deutschen Nachwuchsschauspielerin ​


----------



## willis (16 Aug. 2013)

Maxi Warwel?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Aug. 2013)

nein die ists nicht, in ihrer Serienrolle spielt sie ein Waisenkind​


----------



## alexkingston (22 Aug. 2013)

I don't know!! Hmmm


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Aug. 2013)

Ist es Maria Vogt aus Paulas Sommer?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Aug. 2013)

Wer ist Maria Vogt?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Aug. 2013)

Nein ist es nicht, ihre in der serie früh gestorbene serien mutter hieß Maja


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Aug. 2013)

Ich hätte fast gesagt: Lena Meyer-Landrut - würde von der Größe und vom Kleidungsstil her 100 Prozent passen - aber das stimmt dann ja wohl nich´ - jedenfalls wüsste ich nich´, dass die irgendwo in einer Serie mitspielt... - ja, also...


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Sep. 2013)

*Keine Ahnungkopf99 gib mal ein guten Tip:thumbup:*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Sep. 2013)

Boah ich hab schon so gute tips rausgehauen, o.k. die serie spielt in münchen, wird aber in .... produziert​


----------



## willis (6 Sep. 2013)

*ich habe 0 Soap Ahnung!!!*


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Sep. 2013)

Die Serie ist die Lindenstrasse und Maja war die Freundin von Benni Beimer also muss es ihre Tochter sein aber keine ahnung wer die spielt da ich schon seit jahren kenne Lindenstasse ansehe Hmm?


----------



## Tornald (7 Sep. 2013)

Anna-Sophia Claus?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Sep. 2013)

Genau Torald bitte weitermachen

habe das originalbild leider nicht mehr

Edit: Da ist es:


----------



## Tornald (7 Sep. 2013)

Und hier nun der nächste Popo zum Erraten: 






1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte spielt _nicht_ in der Lindenstraße!


----------



## Tornald (9 Sep. 2013)

2. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin, aber nicht nur.


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Sep. 2013)

Äääähhh... - vielleicht aus dem Bereich der C-Stars: Lisa Tomaschewsky?


----------



## Tornald (9 Sep. 2013)

Lisa Tomaschewsky ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte ist auch kein C-Star.


----------



## Tornald (12 Sep. 2013)

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin und Model.


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Sep. 2013)

Milla Jovovich ?


----------



## Tornald (12 Sep. 2013)

Milla Jovovich ist es nicht.


----------



## Tornald (15 Sep. 2013)

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Sep. 2013)

Gisele Bundchen ?


----------



## Tornald (15 Sep. 2013)

Gisele Bundchen ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (15 Sep. 2013)

Megan Fox?


----------



## Tornald (15 Sep. 2013)

Megan Fox ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (15 Sep. 2013)

Shannon Kane?


----------



## Tornald (16 Sep. 2013)

Shannon Kane ist es auch nicht. 

Nächster Hinweis: Die Muttersprache der Gesuchten ist Englisch.


----------



## Hehnii (17 Sep. 2013)

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Tornald (17 Sep. 2013)

Cameron Diaz ist es auch nicht. 

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist nicht blond.


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Sep. 2013)

Tila Tequila?


----------



## Tornald (18 Sep. 2013)

Tila Tequila ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (18 Sep. 2013)

Maria Menounos ?


----------



## Tornald (18 Sep. 2013)

Maria Menounos ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (18 Sep. 2013)

Lily Collins?


----------



## Tornald (18 Sep. 2013)

Lily Collins ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (19 Sep. 2013)

Emily Blunt?


----------



## Tornald (19 Sep. 2013)

Emily Blunt ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (19 Sep. 2013)

Kate Beckinsale?

Du sagst Muttersprache: Englisch (ist sie dann auch in England geboren?)


----------



## Tornald (19 Sep. 2013)

Kate Beckinsale ist es auch nicht. 

Muttersprache Englisch bedeutet, dass in dem Land, in dem sie geboren und aufgewachsen ist, englisch gesprochen wird und für die Kinder dort die Muttersprache ist. Das muss also nicht zwangsläufig England sein, sondern kann auch Schottland, Wales (Nord-)Irland, Australien, Neuseeland, USA oder Kanada (außer Quebec) sein. Habe ich ein Land vergessen? Egal, denn England stimmt in diesem Fall tatsächlich und damit gebe ich den nächsten Hinweis: Die Gesuchte kommt aus England!


----------



## Tyrion1901 (19 Sep. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley?


----------



## Tornald (19 Sep. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (19 Sep. 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> Kate Beckinsale ist es auch nicht.
> 
> Muttersprache Englisch bedeutet, dass in dem Land, in dem sie geboren und aufgewachsen ist, englisch gesprochen wird und für die Kinder dort die Muttersprache ist. Das muss also nicht zwangsläufig England sein, sondern kann auch Schottland, Wales (Nord-)Irland, Australien, Neuseeland, USA oder Kanada (außer Quebec) sein. Habe ich ein Land vergessen? Egal, denn England stimmt in diesem Fall tatsächlich und damit gebe ich den nächsten Hinweis: Die Gesuchte kommt aus England!



Ich brauche keine Belehrung in welchem Land englisch gesprochen wird. Meine Frage war mehr gemeint ob sie überhaupt in England geboren wurde. Für Dich hätte ich dann besser geschrieben: "Ist sie in England geboren?" oder "Ist sie in den Staaten geboren?". Wäre für Dich vielleicht besser zu verstehen gewesen.
Wenn wir dann noch die Geschichte bemühen wollen. Die englische Sprache kommt aus England und hat sich von dort wegen der Kolonialpolitik Großbritanniens auf der ganzen Welt verbreitet. Also ist folglich England das Mutterland der englischen Sprache.


----------



## Tornald (20 Sep. 2013)

@Hehnii
Danke für Deinen Beitrag! Nun weiß ich, dass meine ausführliche Erklärung für Dich nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Nach Deiner Frage war ich mir da in der Tat nicht sicher.


----------



## Hehnii (20 Sep. 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> @Hehnii
> Danke für Deinen Beitrag! Nun weiß ich, dass meine ausführliche Erklärung für Dich nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Nach Deiner Frage war ich mir da in der Tat nicht sicher.



Kein Problem "Tornald". 
Dann werde ich mal nach der nächsten Engländerin suchen, die in Frage kommen könnte.


----------



## Akrueger100 (20 Sep. 2013)

Ist es Keira Knigthley?


----------



## Tornald (21 Sep. 2013)

Keira Knigthley ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Sep. 2013)

Kate Moss?


----------



## Tornald (21 Sep. 2013)

Kate Moss ist es auch nicht.


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Sep. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley?


----------



## Tornald (21 Sep. 2013)

Elizabeth Hurley hatten wir schon (siehe 19.09.13). ;-)

Aber ich denke, bald werdet Ihr die richtige Antwort haben.


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Sep. 2013)

Frage handelt es sich um einen Angel-Sächsisch-Normannischen Hintern oder eher um einen Keltischen?


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2013)

Tamsin Egerton?


----------



## Tornald (22 Sep. 2013)

Tamsin Egerton ist es auch nicht. 




Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Frage handelt es sich um einen Angel-Sächsisch-Normannischen Hintern oder eher um einen Keltischen?


Das ist eine schwierige Frage, die ich nicht zu beantworten vermag. 
Ich antworte mal anders: Die Gesuchte kommt aus dem Südosten Englands!


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Sep. 2013)

Könnte es sich bei der gesuchten Dame möglicherweise um Lilly Collins handel ?


----------



## Tornald (22 Sep. 2013)

Lily Collins hatten wir auch schon (18.09.13). 


Ich bin erstaunt, dass Ihr nach den vielen Hinweisen noch nicht auf die richtige Lösung gekommen seid. 
Die Gesuchte ist wirklich sehr bekannt und es gibt auch sehr viele Pics von ihr auf diesem Board.


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2013)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley?


----------



## Tornald (23 Sep. 2013)

Auch Rosie Huntington-Whiteley ist es nicht.


----------



## Felixxz2 (23 Sep. 2013)

Kelly Brook?


----------



## Tornald (23 Sep. 2013)

Gratulation Felixxz2! Du hast die richtige Antwort gegeben! :thumbup:

Die Gesuchte ist Kelly Brook:







Wir sind nun gespannt, welchen Popo Felixxz2 uns nun zum Erraten präsentieren wird!


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Sep. 2013)

...ja, sieh´ mal einer guck... - und ausnahmsweise sogar mit Bikini-Oberteil


----------



## blueeyes1973 (25 Sep. 2013)

Leider!!!!!!!


----------



## Geilomat (13 Okt. 2013)

Mist, zu spät! :angry:


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Okt. 2013)

Geilomat schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät! :angry:



Du Armer...


----------



## xxxichxxx (19 Okt. 2013)

jap genau glaub ich auch


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

Dann werde ich wohl mal wieder das PoPo-quiz aktivieren!
Sonst macht das hier ja keiner! 
Los geht es: 







Kleiner Tipp noch an die Profis! 
Googeln ist zwecklos!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (15 Nov. 2013)

Emma Watson?


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Nov. 2013)

Googlen zwecklos ?* Deine Nachbarin *


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Emma Watson?



Tut mir Leid, aber Emma ist es nicht. 




Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Googlen zwecklos ?* Deine Nachbarin *



Woher kennst Du meine hübsche Nachbarin? 
Die gehört mir! :angry:


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Nov. 2013)

Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2013)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus?



Nein Miley ist es nicht. 
Noch ein Rateversuch, dann gebe ich vielleicht einen Tipp.
Hängt von meiner Tagesform ab!


----------



## AL2016W (19 Nov. 2013)

So Freunde der Sonne Lena Gercke ist die Lösung ​


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

AL2016W schrieb:


> So Freunde der Sonne Lena Gercke ist die Lösung ​



Da braucht ich ja keinen Tipp mehr geben.
Lena ist richtig! :thumbup:
Wie bist darauf gekommen? 






Dann darfst Du jetzt ran!


----------



## AL2016W (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich kannte das Bild musste es nur wieder zuordnen. Also kurz gesucht und gefunden. Bild kommt morgen


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2013)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ich kannte das Bild musste es nur wieder zuordnen. Also kurz gesucht und gefunden. Bild kommt morgen



Respekt! :thumbup:
Dann sind wir auf Morgen gespannt.


----------



## AL2016W (19 Nov. 2013)

So spontan schon nen Bild gefunden. Ich würde sagen ist bissel knifflig



​


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2013)

Also meine Frau ist es nicht der ist breiter 

Schmeisse mal Kate Upton rein


----------



## AL2016W (19 Nov. 2013)

Hmm irgendwie ist die Antwort falsch aber hast ja noch bissel Zeit


----------



## Hehnii (22 Nov. 2013)

Rachel Bilson vielleicht?


----------



## Creek (22 Nov. 2013)

Sofia Vergara?


----------



## AL2016W (23 Nov. 2013)

Zweimal nein


----------



## Hehnii (23 Nov. 2013)

Jennifer Garner?


----------



## AL2016W (23 Nov. 2013)

Nein, wäre aber nur gute Idee für ein neues Quiz :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## AL2016W (24 Nov. 2013)

Negativ. Wobei es Bilder von Kate gibt die sehr ähnlich sind,


----------



## Hehnii (24 Nov. 2013)

Amy Smart?


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Nov. 2013)

Hmmm, etwas konventionelles Bikini-Höschen - wer trägt denn sowas... - Penelope Cruz?


----------



## AL2016W (25 Nov. 2013)

Nein leider falsch. Aber stimmt ist relativ konventionel, obwohl die gesuchte Person das 30. Lebensalter noch nicht erreicht hat.


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Emma Watson vielleicht?


----------



## AL2016W (25 Nov. 2013)

Nein. Ein bissel älter.


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Mila Kunis? Ist aber genau 30 Jahre alt. Also würde sie ja aus dem Raster fallen.


----------



## AL2016W (25 Nov. 2013)

damit hast du dir es schon selbst beantwortet  also die gesuchte person ist 28


----------



## Azra0815 (25 Nov. 2013)

Tara Reid ?


----------



## AL2016W (25 Nov. 2013)

Gut das du das vorher gelesen hast. 28 ist die Person. Rara Reid ist 38 also kann das nicht stimmen


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Jessica Szohr könnte vom Alter her passen.
Wenn nicht, hab ich noch ein anderes Mädel auf Lager.


----------



## AL2016W (25 Nov. 2013)

Dann musst wohl den anderen Namen raushauen


----------



## Azra0815 (25 Nov. 2013)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Gut das du das vorher gelesen hast. 28 ist die Person. Rara Reid ist 38 also kann das nicht stimmen



Doch ...gelesen hatte ich das schon. Nur bei einem Quiz google ich nicht


----------



## Hehnii (25 Nov. 2013)

Dann vielleicht Kaley Cuoco?
Sonst weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## AL2016W (25 Nov. 2013)

Ne die Haarfarbe passt nicht. Ist ein dunkler Haarton


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2013)

Ashley Tisdale vielleicht?


----------



## AL2016W (28 Nov. 2013)

Ahh Hehnii. Langsam kommst du in die richtige Richtung. Aus den USA ist sie ebenfalls.


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Michelle Trachtenberg? Jetzt aber!


----------



## AL2016W (29 Nov. 2013)

Nein immer noch nicht Schauspielerin ist sie aber auch


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Amanda Seyfried vielleicht? 
Jetzt hab ich sie aber alle durch.


----------



## AL2016W (29 Nov. 2013)

Leider irgendwie noch nicht


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2013)

Rihanna


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2013)

Lily Allen???????


----------



## AL2016W (30 Nov. 2013)

Nein und Nein


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Anna Kendrick vielleicht?


----------



## AL2016W (5 Dez. 2013)

Nein leider immer noch falsch


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

Kaley Cuoco ?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (6 Dez. 2013)

Mir fiele spontan Jessica Alba ein.


----------



## Freibier (6 Dez. 2013)

ist es Lindsay Lohan ?


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

Emma Fitzpatrick vielleicht?


----------



## AL2016W (6 Dez. 2013)

Auch wenn es mir leid tut ich muss schon wieder nein sagen. Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal nen Tip aus denken damit das weiter geht. So hier der tip US-amerikanische Reality-TV-Darstellerin zudem besitzt sie drei Geschwister. Mehr tips kann ich jetzt nicht geben


----------



## Freibier (11 Dez. 2013)

vlt. Rooney Mara ?


----------



## AL2016W (11 Dez. 2013)

Ne die ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Morgen hab ich mehr Zeit, dann schreibe ich Dir wieder einen Namen hier hin!


----------



## AL2016W (11 Dez. 2013)

Mach das ich warte.


----------



## Hehnii (13 Dez. 2013)

Nun hat es doch einen Tag länger gedauert, dafür ist die Antwort aber richtig! 

Ich nehme mal Whitney Port. 
Ich gebe zu nach 22 Fehlversuchen habe ich mal gegoogelt. 
Der Tipp mit den 3 Geschwistern war zu einfach!


----------



## AL2016W (13 Dez. 2013)

Haha netter Versuch aber richtig ist es immer noch nicht


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr. 
Google gibt nichts mehr her. 
Musst wohl noch mal ein wenig helfen.


----------



## AL2016W (16 Dez. 2013)

Die gesuchte Person ist tätowiert.


----------



## Freibier (16 Dez. 2013)

Audrina Patridge ?


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Freibier schrieb:


> Audrina Patridge ?



Genau die hätte ich jetzt auch genommen! :thumbup:


----------



## AL2016W (16 Dez. 2013)

Freibier schrieb:


> Audrina Patridge ?



:jumping:Juhhuuu wir haben einen Gewinner:jumping:






Schade Hehnii du warst nen ticken zu spät

Damit gebe ich nach einem langen Quiz an Freibier ab 

:thx:​


----------



## Freibier (18 Dez. 2013)

Sorry das ich euch so lange hab warten lassen.

Weiter gehts mit der schönen Heckansicht von dieser jungen Dame.





aber wer ist sie....?


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Uma Thurman vielleicht?


----------



## Freibier (19 Dez. 2013)

Leider nicht.
mein erster Tipp: die gesuchte Dame kommt aus England


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Kate Winslet vielleicht?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (19 Dez. 2013)

Kelly Brook?


----------



## Freibier (23 Dez. 2013)

Noch ist die richtige Antwort nicht dabei. 

Gesucht wird eine britische Popmusikerin


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Leona Lewis vielleicht?


----------



## Tornald (23 Dez. 2013)

Charlotte Church?


----------



## Freibier (25 Dez. 2013)

die gesuchte Lady ist nur unwesentlich jünger als die 2 zuletzt genannten.


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Lily Allen vielleicht?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (30 Dez. 2013)

Gari Halliwell


----------



## camelchen7 (2 Jan. 2014)

Katy Perry


----------



## Creek (3 Jan. 2014)

Definitiv Jesse J ^^


----------



## Freibier (4 Jan. 2014)

> Definitiv Jesse J ^^



Ja Jessie J is richtig

Hier der Beweis:








weiter gehts ...

Ich bin gespannt auf den nächsten Po


----------



## Hehnii (5 Jan. 2014)

Freibier schrieb:


> Ja Jessie J is richtig
> 
> Hier der Beweis:
> 
> ...



....und ich erst!


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Jan. 2014)

:zzzzzz:


----------



## Creek (11 Jan. 2014)

Es geht weiter
Sorry das ihr warten musstet


----------



## Hehnii (12 Jan. 2014)

Ist es vielleicht Katherine Heigl?


----------



## Freibier (12 Jan. 2014)

Ich probiere es mal mit Micaela Schäfer.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Jan. 2014)

Micaela Schäfer - oder Heidi Klum


----------



## pool21 (13 Jan. 2014)

Uma Thurman ?


----------



## Creek (15 Jan. 2014)

Leider alle Falsch.
Sie ist deutsche und brünett.


----------



## Tornald (15 Jan. 2014)

Janine Habeck?


----------



## Hehnii (16 Jan. 2014)

Collien Fernandes vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Jan. 2014)

Naja, Anne Will wird´s nicht sein - obwohl sie Deutsche und brünett iss... - wer iss das denn eigentlich sonst noch...???


----------



## alexkingston (21 Jan. 2014)

ein danke ya??


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Jan. 2014)

Creek schrieb:


> Es geht weiter
> Sorry das ihr warten musstet



...und...???moin099


----------



## Marco2 (21 Jan. 2014)

...auweia..


----------



## blueeyes1973 (24 Jan. 2014)

Cosma Shiva Hagen?


----------



## AL2016W (6 Feb. 2014)

Lebt der jenige noch der das Quizbild reingestellt hat ​


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Feb. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Lebt der jenige noch der das Quizbild reingestellt hat ​



...hoffentlich...snoopy1


----------



## Creek (12 Feb. 2014)

@Tornaldo hatte recht es ist Janine Habeck


----------



## Tornald (12 Feb. 2014)

Creek schrieb:


> @Tornaldo hatte recht es ist Janine Habeck


:thx:

Cool. Dann kann es direkt weiter gehen mit dem nächsten zu erratenden Popo:


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Feb. 2014)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Tornald (13 Feb. 2014)

Heidi Klum ist es nicht, aber der Beruf stimmt schon mal.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (15 Feb. 2014)

Warum zeigt ihr Janine Habeck denn dann nicht mal?


----------



## Tornald (15 Feb. 2014)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Warum zeigt ihr Janine Habeck denn dann nicht mal?


Ja bitte, Creek! 

Nicht, dass ich Zweifel hätte. Aber es ist ja sicherlich für alle Quizteilnehmer interessant, das komplette Bild zu sehen. Da wir jedoch alle schon so lange warten, wollte ich keine weitere Zeit verlieren und habe schon mal das nächste Quiz gestartet...


----------



## Tornald (18 Feb. 2014)

Ihr könnt aber ruhig mal weiter raten:







Also die Gesuchte hat den gleichen Beruf wie Heidi Klum, und damit meine ich nicht TV-Show-Moderatorin. ;-)


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Feb. 2014)

Gisele Bündchen?


----------



## Tornald (19 Feb. 2014)

Gisele Bündchen ist es nicht, aber nun hast Du auch schon das Land der Gesuchten gefunden! :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Feb. 2014)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Tornald (22 Feb. 2014)

Adriana Lima ist es auch nicht. 

Aber bald müsstet Ihr auf die richtige Lösung kommen...


----------



## HyBuRA (23 Feb. 2014)

Alessandra Ambrosio?


----------



## Tornald (23 Feb. 2014)

HyBuRA schrieb:


> Alessandra Ambrosio?




Richtig!  :thumbup:








Und damit ist nun HyBuRA am Zuge!


----------



## lala123 (23 Feb. 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## HyBuRA (23 Feb. 2014)

Na dann, hoffentlich mache ich es euch nicht zu einfach 



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 27.388 Bytes = 26,75 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Kate Beckinsale vielleicht?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Feb. 2014)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (24 Feb. 2014)

Kate Upton?


----------



## HyBuRA (24 Feb. 2014)

Zumindest die Berufsgruppe von Madame Beckinsale stimmt mit der der Gesuchten überein


----------



## AL2016W (26 Feb. 2014)

Olivia Wilde? Ich kenn das Bild weiß aber nicht mehr wer es war :angry:


----------



## HyBuRA (26 Feb. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Olivia Wilde? Ich kenn das Bild weiß aber nicht mehr wer es war :angry:





 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 141.335 Bytes = 138,0 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​
Richtig, so schwer war´s ja wirklich nicht 
Damit wäre AL2016W an der Reihe!


----------



## AL2016W (27 Feb. 2014)

:thx:
Das war jetzt echt voll geraten mit Olivia Wilde 

Hier das neue Bild





Viel Spaß​


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Feb. 2014)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## AL2016W (28 Feb. 2014)

Ne leider nein


----------



## ng2911 (3 März 2014)

:thx:,war gut gewählt


----------



## Nicci72 (7 März 2014)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## AL2016W (7 März 2014)

Nein aber die Person ist auch blond.


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

lena meyer-landrut ist scharf


----------



## Wudny (7 März 2014)

Katherine Heigl?


----------



## AL2016W (7 März 2014)

Ne die deiden sind es auch nicht. Seiht wann ist Lena blond?


----------



## Wudny (10 März 2014)

Scarlett Johansson`?


----------



## AL2016W (10 März 2014)

Nein die ist es auch nicht


----------



## Nicci72 (11 März 2014)

Heidi Klum


----------



## AL2016W (11 März 2014)

Nein auch Heidi ist es nicht. Dann mal ein kleiner Tip die Person ist um die 30 Jahre alt/jung.


----------



## Nicci72 (12 März 2014)

Dann ist es vielleicht Barbara Meier...???


----------



## AL2016W (12 März 2014)

Ne die ist es nicht


----------



## Hehnii (15 März 2014)

Sylvie Meis vielleicht?


----------



## bob157 (15 März 2014)

oder ist es vielleicht Victoria Beckham?


----------



## AL2016W (15 März 2014)

Muss ich beides verneinen


----------



## AL2016W (20 März 2014)

Hier ein Tip sie kommt gebürtig aus Osteuropa.


----------



## Wudny (20 März 2014)

Anna Kurnikova?


----------



## AL2016W (20 März 2014)

Nein Sie ist es nicht


----------



## erich63 (26 März 2014)

Jessica Alba


----------



## AL2016W (26 März 2014)

Ne die kommt doch nicht aus Osteuropa


----------



## blueeyes1973 (1 Apr. 2014)

Ist sie deutsch?


----------



## Quackianer (1 Apr. 2014)

Es ist....Helene Fischer!


----------



## AL2016W (1 Apr. 2014)

Nein deutsch ist sie nicht und Helene ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Apr. 2014)

Ist es Joanna Krupa ?


----------



## AL2016W (14 Apr. 2014)

Ja das ist die gesuchte Person

[ URL = http :// www . turboimagehost . com / p / 18575128 / DC_Joanna_Krupa_ - _2010 - 09 - 25_PETA_002 . jpg . html ][ IMG ] http :// s5d4 . turboimagehost . com / t1 / 18575128_DC_Joanna_Krupa_ - _2010 - 09 - 25_PETA_002 . jpg [/ IMG ][/ URL ]

Ich muss zugeben war etwas kniflig

Damit ist Akrueger100 jetzt dran​


----------



## AL2016W (14 Apr. 2014)

Bekomm das grade irgendwie mit dem Bild nicht hin. Sobald ich das Problem gefunden habe reich ich das Bild nach.


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Apr. 2014)

Neuer Hintern Neues Spiel Welcher Jungen Dame Gehört Wohl Dieses Prachtstück?


----------



## Hehnii (14 Apr. 2014)

Jennifer Love Hewitt vielleicht?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Apr. 2014)

Tut mir leid Hehnii es ist nicht Jennifer


----------



## AL2016W (14 Apr. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Bekomm das grade irgendwie mit dem Bild nicht hin. Sobald ich das Problem gefunden habe reich ich das Bild nach.



So hier noch der Nachtrag des Bildes



​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Apr. 2014)

Eugenie Bouchard (oder wie die heißt  )?


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Apr. 2014)

tut mir leid die ist es nicht

Tipp sie ist eine Blonde US Amerikanerin


----------



## alexkingston (22 Apr. 2014)

Saffron da  neiht


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Apr. 2014)

Ne Ne


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2014)

*Kaley Cuoco*



 

 

 [/CENTER]


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Apr. 2014)

* Richtig!!!*

Du Darfst


----------



## blueeyes1973 (29 Apr. 2014)

Neues Bild bitte!


----------



## Hehnii (30 Apr. 2014)

Ich nehme schon mal Vanessa Hudgens bei "Marco" seinem neuen PoPo-quiz!


----------



## Marco2 (1 Mai 2014)

...ziemlich einfach, oder ???:WOW:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (14 Mai 2014)

Kim Kardashian?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Mai 2014)

Neeeee !!! 





Die Gesuchte ist wesentlich hübscher...hat kurze blonde Haare...


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Mai 2014)

Nina Heinemann - obwohl sie inzwischen etwas längere Haare hat


----------



## Marco2 (21 Mai 2014)




----------



## 14tom72 (21 Mai 2014)

conchita wurst?!?


----------



## Marco2 (22 Mai 2014)

...neeee, um Gottes Willen !!!


----------



## naflana (24 Mai 2014)

Annica Hansen?


----------



## Marco2 (24 Mai 2014)

No !!!

...die Gesuchte ist oft Morgens bei Sat1 zu sehen:thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Mai 2014)

Wäre es möglich das es sich bei der gesuchten Person um Vanessa Blumhagen handelt ?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das es sich bei der gesuchten Person um Vanessa Blumhagen handelt ?



*Unmöglich !!!*

*...die Gesuchte ist blond !!!!*


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Mai 2014)

Dann ist es möglicherweise Karen Heinrichs?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Mai 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Mai 2014)

Auf ein neues ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer für euch


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2014)

*Michelle Trachtenberg*


----------



## Akrueger100 (26 Mai 2014)

*Richtig!:thumbup:*


----------



## alexkingston (27 Mai 2014)

danke blanchett without


----------



## Marco2 (28 Mai 2014)

*@Ankrueger100*...mach mal bitte weiter !!!.... Dankeschon !!


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2014)

Neues Spiel Neues Glück


----------



## Sachse (28 Mai 2014)

zu einfach 

Scarlett (das 2. ist aus Lost in Translation)


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2014)

*BINGO!!!!:thumbup:*


----------



## Sachse (28 Mai 2014)

mit dieser Sequenz wurde Scar berühmt, eingebrannt


----------



## Sachse (2 Juni 2014)

kein Versuch? 

1. Tipp: ist ein US-Reality Sternchen


----------



## Tornald (2 Juni 2014)

Kourtney Kardashian?


----------



## Sachse (2 Juni 2014)

Antwort ist korrekt, war doch zu leicht als Tipp 



 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...wimsuit-bikini-pool-vegas-12-04-2014-x12.html​


----------



## Tornald (2 Juni 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> Antwort ist korrekt, war doch zu leicht als Tipp



Stimmt.  Bei _US-Reality Sternchen_ dachte ich gleich an die Kardashians. Dass es nicht der Popo von Kim und auch nicht der von Khloe ist, war offenkundig. Also blieb nur noch der von Kourtney. 


Der nächste Popo zum Erraten kommt morgen!


----------



## vwquo (3 Juni 2014)

viel zu klein aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Tornald (3 Juni 2014)

Der neue zu erratene Popo könnte etwas größer sein: 





Viel Spaß!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (4 Juni 2014)

Schwester Kim?


----------



## Tornald (4 Juni 2014)

Schwester Kim ist es nicht. Das wäre zu einfach. ;-) 
Die Gesuchte gehört nicht zum Kardashian Clan.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Juni 2014)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Tornald (6 Juni 2014)

Jennifer Lopez ist es nicht, aber die Gesuchte ist ebenfalls eine Latina.


----------



## Albafan8 (7 Juni 2014)

Vida Guerra...am Kleid erkannt


----------



## Tornald (7 Juni 2014)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Vida Guerra...am Kleid erkannt


*Richtig, Albafan8!* :thumbup:


----------



## Albafan8 (8 Juni 2014)

Hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juni 2014)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## Albafan8 (13 Juni 2014)

Leider nein. Tipp: Stammt aus Frankreich.


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juni 2014)

Da sie aus Französin ist und mir das Tattoo bekannt vorkommt könnte es möglicherweise Alizee sein ? oder auch nicht


----------



## Albafan8 (14 Juni 2014)

:thumbup: Vollkommen richtig. Zur Belohnung in groß!


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Juni 2014)

Ich Denke mal es ist ein mittelschwerer Hintern aber

ein echt Geiler


----------



## Albafan8 (15 Juni 2014)

Ich zermatere mir den Kopf woher ich das Kleid kenne...ich habe das schonmal gesehen und weiß nicht woher. Und zufällig bei der Suche nach wem anders stolpere ich drüber....wie auf der Suche nach dem Lego Stein. Es dürfte Elizabeth Gillies sein. Wer auch immer das ist. Noch nie vorher gesehen.


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Juni 2014)

Du hast recht es ist Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## Albafan8 (18 Juni 2014)

Auf ein neues! Dürfte sehr bekannt sein.


----------



## Tornald (18 Juni 2014)

Ja, sofort erkannt: Jessica Biel! Ein sehr schöner Popo! :thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (25 Juni 2014)

Na dann mache ich mal weiter mit dem nächsten zu erratenen Popo:


----------



## Tornald (27 Juni 2014)

1. Hinweis: Es handelt sich um einen Sportlerinnen-Popo!


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2014)

Maria Scharapowa


----------



## Tornald (28 Juni 2014)

Maria Scharapowa ist es nicht.


----------



## Freibier (28 Juni 2014)

Ist es Blanka Vlasic ?


----------



## Tornald (28 Juni 2014)

Blanca Vlasic ist es auch nicht. 
Aber der Bereich Leichtathletik stimmt.


----------



## norfolk (1 Juli 2014)

vielleicht Angelina?


----------



## Tornald (1 Juli 2014)

Angelina? Ich kenne keine Leichtathletin namens Angelina. 
Angelina heißt die Gesuchte nicht.


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juli 2014)

Mal ins Blaue getippt Susen Tidtke das ist die einzige die ich kenne


----------



## Tornald (1 Juli 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Mal ins Blaue getippt Susen Tidtke das ist die einzige die ich kenne


Da kennst Du aber genau die Richtige: *Volltreffer*! :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juli 2014)

Na dann ratet mal schön


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2014)

Lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut, dann versuch ich mal wieder mein Glück 

Kimberley Garner?


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juli 2014)

Leider Falsch


----------



## blueeyes1973 (2 Juli 2014)

Kim Kardashian?


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Juli 2014)

Nein keine Kim tut mir leid


----------



## Toolman (8 Juli 2014)

Sasha Grey


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Juli 2014)

*Bingo es ist Sasha:thumbup:*


----------



## Toolman (8 Juli 2014)

weiter geht's...


----------



## Tyrion1901 (8 Juli 2014)

Gemma Atkinson?


----------



## Toolman (9 Juli 2014)

War ja recht einfach


----------



## momoc (17 Juli 2014)

würde auch sagen cameron diaz


----------



## alexkingston (31 Juli 2014)

It is it? I don't


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

..geht es hier weiter ???...........sonst knall` ich wieder einen rein !!!!


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tornald (3 Aug. 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



 

 

 

*Danke !!! dem Originalersteller "addi1305" vom "hcbb"*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (4 Aug. 2014)

Und weiter geht es:


----------



## Herby (4 Aug. 2014)

Miranda Kerr?


----------



## Tornald (4 Aug. 2014)

Nein, Miranda Kerr ist es nicht. Aber der Beruf stimmt schon mal.


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2014)

*Verona...:WOW:*


----------



## Tornald (5 Aug. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Verona...:WOW:*



Hier liegst Du mal _nicht_ richtig, Marco! 
Bei Verona stimmt auch der Beruf nicht (mehr) ganz...


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tornald (8 Aug. 2014)

Tipp: Die Gesuchte ist ein internationales Model.


----------



## AL2016W (8 Aug. 2014)

Jennifer Lamiraqui???


----------



## Tornald (9 Aug. 2014)

Nein, Jennifer Lamiraqui ist es nicht.


----------



## AL2016W (9 Aug. 2014)

:angry: Man wie mich das grade aufregt :angry: ich kenn das Bild und auch die gesuchte Person mir will nur der verdammte Name nicht einfallen. Die hat auch braune Haare :angry:


----------



## AL2016W (9 Aug. 2014)

Alina Vacariu??? Wenn die es nicht ist hab ich keinen Plan mehr


----------



## Tornald (9 Aug. 2014)

Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, AL2016W. 
Vielleicht hast Du das Bild mit Alina Vacarius Popo einfach nur verwechselt, denn eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist durchaus vorhanden: 




Also die Gesuchte ist weiterhin zu erraten! 
Soo viele internationale Models von Top-Rang gibt es ja gar nicht. Ihr werdet also schon auf den Namen kommen...


----------



## AL2016W (9 Aug. 2014)

Dann hab ich keinen Plan mehr  . Ich weiß aber das ich das Bild auch schonmal komplett gesehen habe


----------



## Tornald (10 Aug. 2014)

Hier ist der zu erratene Popo noch einmal, wo ein Tick mehr zu sehen ist. 





Vielleicht ist das hilfreich?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2014)

*Candice Swanepoel*


​


----------



## Tornald (10 Aug. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Candice Swanepoel*



Richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2014)




----------



## alexkingston (16 Aug. 2014)

and gurt was too!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Vorname Ruth !!!:WOW:


----------



## Tornald (19 Aug. 2014)

Mir fällt da als erstes Ruth Moschner ein!


----------



## denzil85 (20 Aug. 2014)

Kp aber sexy


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Aug. 2014)

...irgendeine Prinzessin oder Fernsehmoderatorin, dem Bildhintergrund nach zu urteilen  - vielleicht Kate Middleton oder Melissa Theuriau...


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2014)

Tornald schrieb:


> Mir fällt da als erstes Ruth Moschner ein!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tornald (21 Aug. 2014)

Und hier die nächste zu erratene Dame:


----------



## Tornald (23 Aug. 2014)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist Sängerin.


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2014)

*Cher*...........


----------



## Tornald (24 Aug. 2014)

Cher ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte ist wesentlich jünger. ;-)


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

...die kleene Thomalla


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Aug. 2014)

Ist es Demetria Lovato ?


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ist es Demetria Lovato ?



*...wer ist denn das ???*:angry:


----------



## Tornald (25 Aug. 2014)

Es ist weder die kleene Thomalla noch Demetria aka Demi Lovato. 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die kleene Thomalla auch singt? 

Die Gesuchte ist zwar wesentlich jünger als Cher, auch jünger als die olle Thomalla, aber nicht ganz so jung wie die kleene Thomalla oder gar Demetria Lovato.


----------



## AL2016W (26 Aug. 2014)

Jessica Alba?!?


----------



## Tornald (26 Aug. 2014)

Jessica Alba ist es auch nicht. 
Dass Jessica Alba singt wusste ich bisher auch noch nicht. 

Aber das Alter der Gesuchten kommt nun ganz gut hin. :thumbup:


----------



## Herby (26 Aug. 2014)

Britney Spears? Die wackelte doch mal gerne in Leder rum


----------



## Tornald (26 Aug. 2014)

Britney Spears ist es nicht. 
Aber die Gesuchte ist tatsächlich eine Amerikanerin. :thumbup:


----------



## Herby (29 Aug. 2014)

Eben was von Sina City 2 gelesen ... Jessica Alba?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2014)

Herby schrieb:


> Eben was von Sina City 2 gelesen ... Jessica Alba?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (29 Aug. 2014)

Auch wenn Ihr es nicht wahr haben wollt: Jessica Alba ist es nicht! 

Die Gesuchte hat zwar in etwa das selbe Alter wie Jessica Alba, sie ist auch US-Amerikanerin, aber in erster Linie Sängerin. Sie hat allerdings auch schon in Filmen mitgespielt.


----------



## Tornald (31 Aug. 2014)

Nächster Hinweis:
Die Gesuchte hatte vor vielen Jahren mal einen großen Hit u.a. zusammen mit Christina Aguilera und Pink.


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Aug. 2014)

ist es Mya?


----------



## Tornald (31 Aug. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> ist es Mya?


Richtig, Akrueger100! :thumbup: Es ist Mya Harrison:


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Aug. 2014)

Neuer Po Neues Glück





Viel Spaß Beim Raten


----------



## AL2016W (31 Aug. 2014)

Ich lös dann mal eben Kelly Brook ​


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Aug. 2014)

AL2016W schrieb:


> Ich lös dann mal eben Kelly Brook ​



Leider Falsch


----------



## AL2016W (31 Aug. 2014)

Aber kommt doch laut dem Bild fast hin  



​


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Aug. 2014)

Es Ist Nicht Kelly:angry:


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Sep. 2014)

Judith Rakers beim Einkaufen...:mussweg:


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Sep. 2014)

Leider Nein die Gesuchte ist US Amerikanerin


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Sep. 2014)

Lindsay Lohan beim Shopping in LA?happy09


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Sep. 2014)

Leider ist es nicht Lindsay aber LA könnte stimmen


----------



## Freibier (10 Sep. 2014)

Ist es Eva Mendes ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Sep. 2014)

Nein es ist nicht Eva Mendes eher Blond sie ist Schauspieleri und Sägerin


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Eine der Kadashians?? Wie heisst die gleich die nur Sextapes kann und mit dem Rapper zusammen ist.... Kim?


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

BATTI schrieb:


> Eine der Kadashians?? Wie heisst die gleich die nur Sextapes kann und mit dem Rapper zusammen ist.... Kim?



Die K Sisters sind weder Blond noch Schauspielerinnen und singen können die auch nicht:angry:


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2014)

Taylor Swift?


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Die K Sisters sind weder Blond noch Schauspielerinnen und singen können die auch nicht:angry:



Aber sie könnten doch singen lernen, sich die Haare blondieren und dann vor die Kamera stellen - dann würde es wieder stimmen, oder...?happy09


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

Lieber Nicci72 es ist leide auch nicht Taylor Swift

Noch ein Tipp sie war von 2001-2004 in einer TV Serie zu sehen


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Lieber Nicci72




Danke für die Blume - aber wenn schon, dann liebe (!!!):claudi:


----------



## Freibier (11 Sep. 2014)

ist es J. Simpson ? (nicht Homer)


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

Jessica Simpson ist es auch nicht

Die Gesuchte ist ein Ex Disney Star und sie war mal "Soldat"


----------



## wertigeR (11 Sep. 2014)

hilary duff ?!


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Sep. 2014)

Es ist Hilary Duff


----------



## wertigeR (11 Sep. 2014)

Wer ist das? 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## wertigeR (12 Sep. 2014)

kommst schon, welche frau zeigt uns ihr popöchen :WOW: ?


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Sep. 2014)

Christina Aguilera?


----------



## wertigeR (12 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Christina Aguilera?



nein


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Sep. 2014)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## MaxPower6 (22 Sep. 2014)

Beyonce????


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Sep. 2014)

Ist es Miley?


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Sep. 2014)

...und...???


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2014)

Tatjana Schaparova:thumbup:


----------



## wertigeR (24 Sep. 2014)

Leider ist der richtige Name noch nicht dabei, aber es ist eine amerikanische Sängerin!


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2014)

*Madonna*...........


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Sep. 2014)

Katy Perry?


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Sep. 2014)

Dieser süße Hintern kann Nur Britney Spears gehören


----------



## wertigeR (25 Sep. 2014)

gaga


----------



## Tornald (26 Sep. 2014)

Lady Gaga? ;-)


----------



## wertigeR (26 Sep. 2014)

richtig!!!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tornald (27 Sep. 2014)

Dankeschön. Eine schöne Ansicht! :thumbup:

Hier nun der neue Popo zum Erraten:


----------



## AL2016W (27 Sep. 2014)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Tornald (27 Sep. 2014)

Stacy Keibler ist es nicht.


----------



## Tornald (29 Sep. 2014)

Die Gesuchte war und ist keine Wrestlerin.


----------



## Tornald (3 Okt. 2014)

Die Gesuchte ist als Model bekannt.


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Okt. 2014)

Ist es Adriana Lima?

und wenn nicht ist sie Südamerikanerin ?


----------



## Tornald (3 Okt. 2014)

Adriana Lima ist richtig! Gratulation, Akrueger100! :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Okt. 2014)

Eine Neue Runde Ich Hoffe Es Ist Nicht Zu Schwer :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Okt. 2014)

Lena Gercke?


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Okt. 2014)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Lena Gercke?



Tut mir leid aber dieser Po kommt aus Yankee land


----------



## Tornald (6 Okt. 2014)

Selena Gomez?


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Okt. 2014)

Selena ist es auch nicht!

Die gesuchte ist Trotzt ihrer Jugend nur Schauspielerin und Singt nicht sie ist auch keines dieser Disney oder Nick Kids.


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2014)

Uschi Glas


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Okt. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Uschi Glas



happy010 rofl3


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Okt. 2014)

Kleiner Tipp sie spielt in einer dieser typischen Familien Serien mit


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Okt. 2014)

ähm, äähhh, hummm...


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Okt. 2014)

Ne Nicci die ist es auch nicht 

die Lösung liegt in meinem Letzten Tipp


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Okt. 2014)

schade...


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Okt. 2014)

Noch ein Tipp der Schwarze Bikini im Hintergrund das ist Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Tornald (14 Okt. 2014)

Shannon Woodward?


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Okt. 2014)

Shannon ist es auch nicht

aber der Sender stimmt


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Okt. 2014)

Vanessa Hudgens?


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Okt. 2014)

Ne Ne Nicci Nicht Vanessa


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Okt. 2014)

Kleiner Tipp ihre Serien Oma ist im selben alter wie ihre Serien Mutter


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Okt. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp ihre Serien Oma ist im selben alter wie ihre Serien Mutter


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Familienserie ??? Kenne nur Dumpfbacke Christina Applegate


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Okt. 2014)

Falsch Rolli aber Ed O`Neill ist dicht dran rofl3


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Na gut jetzt im ernst Sarah Hyland


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Okt. 2014)

*Na Endlich viel Spaß beim weitermachen ROLLI*


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2014)

Dann mal ein neues


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2014)

...dit iss Silvie.........wenn ick mir nich irre


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2014)

hast dich nicht geirrt "Sylvie Meis" :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Nov. 2014)

TheGülser schrieb:


> geil ist das



...das wissen wir inzwischen...:zzzzzz: - aber gibt´s auch ein neues Rä[email protected]


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2014)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...das wissen wir inzwischen...:zzzzzz: - aber gibt´s auch ein neues Rä[email protected]



Stell doch eins rein


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2014)

*....???*


----------



## Tornald (8 Nov. 2014)

Na endlich ist der PoPo da, Marco! ;-)

Ich frage einfach mal ins Blaue: Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2014)

*Nein !!!*


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Nov. 2014)

Inka Bause?


----------



## soorciety (11 Nov. 2014)

Viel zu leicht


----------



## Marco2 (11 Nov. 2014)

soorciety schrieb:


> Viel zu leicht




klar, das ist superleicht Meister...WO IST DIE ANTWORT

*@ Nicci72.....Inka Bause ist es nicht*


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Nov. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> klar, das ist superleicht Meister...WO IST DIE ANTWORT
> 
> *@ Nicci72.....Inka Bause ist es nicht*



...schade...

Sonja Zietlow?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2014)

*...die Hübsche kommt aus Norddeutschland...*


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Nov. 2014)

Bettina Tietjen?


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2014)

Betty kommt aus Wuppertal ....
...die Gesuchte aus Hamburg !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Nov. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Betty kommt aus Wuppertal ....
> ...



ach...


----------



## Albafan8 (1 Dez. 2014)

Schlagt mich wenn ich recht habe....aber das Sofa gehört doch zu Britt Hagedorn oder? Sowas kann nur in einer Talkshow stehen.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)

*Alle Achtung !!! Sehr gut beobachtet *:thumbup::thumbup:



 :thx::thx:


----------



## Albafan8 (2 Dez. 2014)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)

ohne Google.....*Franziska van Almsick*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Albafan8 (2 Dez. 2014)

http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/00420/almsick_arena_DW_Sp_420212p.jpg


Nein, auch anderen Frauen steht das kleine schwarze gut. Auch wenn du vom Tattoo und Badeanzug gar nicht soweit weg warst, hat die Gesuchte nichts mit Franzi gemeinsam. Also weiter raten.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2014)

...na denn... Britta Steffen


----------



## Albafan8 (2 Dez. 2014)

Keine professionelle Sportlerin


----------



## Albafan8 (9 Dez. 2014)

Tipp: Schauspielerin mit kurzem Nachnamen.


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2014)

Etwa Q? 

Das scheint das selbe Tattoo zu sein:






Vorname Maggie.


----------



## Albafan8 (9 Dez. 2014)

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2014)

Und hier der nächste zu erratene Popo:


----------



## AL2016W (9 Dez. 2014)

Kelly Brook?


----------



## Tornald (9 Dez. 2014)

War das zu leicht? Ganze vier Minuten hast Du gebraucht, AL2016W! Respekt! 
Ist das Rekord?


----------



## AL2016W (9 Dez. 2014)

kp ob das nen Rekord ist. Ich schau mal das ich nen neues Bild finde


----------



## AL2016W (12 Dez. 2014)

So hier das neu Bild






Viel Spaß​


----------



## Tornald (12 Dez. 2014)

'Rihanna?'


----------



## AL2016W (12 Dez. 2014)

Nein leider falsch


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2014)

marilyn monroe


----------



## AL2016W (12 Dez. 2014)

Nein auch falsch


----------



## Tornald (13 Dez. 2014)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Sachse (13 Dez. 2014)

Britney Spears


----------



## AL2016W (13 Dez. 2014)

Nein beides ist falsch


----------



## Albafan8 (13 Dez. 2014)

Helene Fischer. Am Strumpfhosen-Muster erkannt


----------



## AL2016W (14 Dez. 2014)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Helene Fischer. Am Strumpfhosen-Muster erkannt



Die Antwort ist richtig





Damit bist du dran​


----------



## Albafan8 (14 Dez. 2014)




----------



## AL2016W (14 Dez. 2014)

Megan Fox???


----------



## Albafan8 (14 Dez. 2014)

Nein. Schauspielerin trifft es aber.


----------



## Nicci72 (15 Dez. 2014)

Nora Tschirner?


----------



## Albafan8 (15 Dez. 2014)

Nein ist sie nicht.


----------



## glaurung (17 Dez. 2014)

Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Albafan8 (18 Dez. 2014)

Amerikanerin ist korrekt, stammt auch aus Kalifornien. Kristen ist es aber nicht.


----------



## AL2016W (18 Dez. 2014)

Ashley Greene? Ich kenn das Bild aufjedenfall


----------



## Albafan8 (18 Dez. 2014)

Ashley ist jünger.


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2014)

Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Albafan8 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ding ding ding....wir haben einen Gewinner. Jennifer ist korrekt.


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2014)

Welchem Celeb gehört dieser Popo? Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## KoenigIto (20 Dez. 2014)

kim kardashian


----------



## grofabian (20 Dez. 2014)

geiler arsch


----------



## Tornald (20 Dez. 2014)

Kim Kardashian ist es nicht, aber die Gesuchte kommt aus dem selben Land wie Kim Kardashian. 




grofabian schrieb:


> geiler arsch


Ich halte ja immer Ausschau nach ebensolchen Ärschen für das Popospiel. So haben wir alle unseren Spaß daran, nicht wahr? 
Danke für die Anerkennung!


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2014)

*Cher*...ich kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## Tornald (28 Dez. 2014)

Cher ist es leider nicht.
Aber die Gesuchte ist auch eine Sängerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Dez. 2014)

Wer hat denn noch´mal so lange Haare...??? Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Tornald (30 Dez. 2014)

JLo hat ja bekanntermaßen einen beachtlichen Popo, aber wohl nicht ganz so lange Haare. 

Hier habe ich noch einen geringfügig größeren Ausschnitt vom Originalbild:





Vielleicht ist er Euch eine Hilfe?


----------



## Albafan8 (30 Dez. 2014)

Wirklich knifflig. Geburtsort USA, Sängerin und ich nehme mal an: Falsche Extensions?

Ich tippe mal auf Ariana Grande.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TT9SdjpAJBU/U_444-2jD6I/AAAAAAAAQWI/WumF8YzI4rk/s1600/00atitleAriana%2BGrande_33rd%2BMTV%2BVMA_20140824_018.jpg


----------



## Tornald (30 Dez. 2014)

Ariana Grande ist es leider auch nicht. 

Falsche Extensions? Durchaus möglich! 
Wenn ich mir Bilder der Gesuchten anschaue, fällt auf, dass sie ihre Frisuren bzw. Haarschnitte oft gewechselt bzw. variiert hat.


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Dez. 2014)

...mal was Ausgefallenes: Chaka Khan...???happy09


----------



## Tornald (31 Dez. 2014)

Chaka Khan ist es leider auch nicht.
Die Gesuchte ist deutlich jünger als Chaka Khan, wenn auch nicht ganz so jung wie Ariana Grande.


----------



## Nicci72 (2 Jan. 2015)

Dann könnte es vielleicht Mariah Carey sein - vor allem bei der Platzeenge des Kleides - obwohl Mariah Carey andererseits einen gesünderen Appetit und daher doch mehr Hüftgold hat...


----------



## Tornald (2 Jan. 2015)

Vielleicht hat Mariah Carey tatsächlich einen gesünderen Appetit und daher doch mehr Hüftgold als die Gesuchte, aber die Gesuchte ist auch noch etwas jünger als Mariah Carey...


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Jan. 2015)

Ganz Klar Beyonce Knowles


----------



## Tornald (7 Jan. 2015)

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass noch niemand auf Beyoncé gekommen ist, denn sie erfüllt alle Kriterien aus den mittlerweile durchaus zahlreichen Hinweisen. Leider ist sie es trotzdem nicht. Du bist jetzt aber ganz nah dran, Akrueger100. Die Gesuchte ist auch eine Afroamerikanerin und zwischen ihr und Beyoncé liegt gerade mal ein Jahr Altersunterschied.


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Jan. 2015)

Na dann ist es halt Nicki Minja


----------



## Tornald (7 Jan. 2015)

Der Altersunterschied zwischen Beyoncé und Nicki Minaj beträgt tatsächlich ein Jahr. Und ihr Popo ist zweifellos sehenswert, aber sie erfüllt eines der genannten Kriterien nicht: Nicki Minaj ist _keine_ gebürtige US-Amerikanerin. Also wieder knapp daneben...


----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Jan. 2015)

Alle guten dinge sind drei also mein letzter tipp Michelle Williams


----------



## Tornald (7 Jan. 2015)

Bei Michelle Williams passen wohl tatsächlich alle bisherigen Kriterien. Dennoch liegst Du auch hier knapp daneben. Die Gesuchte war nie Mitglied bei Destiny's Child. 
*
*


----------



## Albafan8 (9 Jan. 2015)

Erstmal eine tiefe Verneigung vor dem gesuchten Bild. :thumbup:
Da ist man sich so sicher, dass man das Kleid kennt, liegt falsch und selbst ähnlich aussehende Haare helfen nicht weiter. Nur das Geburtsjahr hat es noch rausgerissen.

Ich tippe ganz stark auf Ashanti

Du darfst auch gerne nochmal weiter machen Tornald, falls du magst. Sonst muss ich erstmal was suchen.


----------



## Tornald (9 Jan. 2015)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Erstmal eine tiefe Verneigung vor dem gesuchten Bild. :thumbup:


Vielen Dank! 



Albafan8 schrieb:


> Ich tippe ganz stark auf Ashanti


Und damit liegst Du diesmal goldrichtig! Gratulation, Albafan8! :thumbup:





Die Pics wurden übrigens Mitte November 2014 geschossen. Sie sind also nicht einmal ganz zwei Monate alt. Das wäre dann mein nächster Hinweis gewesen... 

Die Bilder wurden auch hier auf dem Board (als Wallpaper etwas photoshopped) gepostet: http://www.celebboard.net/internati.../513611-ashanti-douglas-hot-wallpaper-5x.html


----------



## Tornald (9 Jan. 2015)

Albafan8 schrieb:


> Du darfst auch gerne nochmal weiter machen Tornald, falls du magst. Sonst muss ich erstmal was suchen.


Einverstanden. Danke. 

Dann kann es auch direkt wieder weiter gehen: 





Dieses Rätsel ist vielleicht etwas leichter? Viel Spaß!


----------



## AL2016W (10 Jan. 2015)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Tornald (10 Jan. 2015)

Jessica Alba ist es nicht. Aber Du liegst gar nicht schlecht mit dem Tipp.


----------



## AL2016W (11 Jan. 2015)

Katherine Heigl?


----------



## Tornald (11 Jan. 2015)

Katherine Heigl ist ebenfalls ein guter Tipp. Aber näher dran bist Du damit nicht unbedingt. 
Aber Du bist ja ohnehin schon nahe dran, obwohl es ja viele US-amerikanische Schauspielerinnen gibt...


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Jan. 2015)

Natalie Portman?


----------



## Tornald (12 Jan. 2015)

Natalie Portman ist es auch nicht. 
Ich will erst einmal noch keinen weiteren Tipp geben, weil ich denke, dass Ihr dann die Lösung habt, womit ich aber ohnehin bald rechne.


----------



## Albafan8 (12 Jan. 2015)

Blake Lively?


----------



## Tornald (12 Jan. 2015)

Blake Lively ist es auch nicht. 
Dann gebe ich doch mal einen Tipp: Die Gesuchte ist _nicht_ blond.


----------



## Lumo (16 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Blake Lively ist es auch nicht.
> Dann gebe ich doch mal einen Tipp: Die Gesuchte ist _nicht_ blond.



Jessica Biel?


----------



## Tornald (16 Jan. 2015)

Jessica Biel hätte ich fast noch als dunkelblond angesehen. Zumindest auf einigen Fotos. Jessica Biel ist es also nicht.

Die Gesuchte ist braunhaarig.


----------



## Lumo (17 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Jessica Biel hätte ich fast noch als dunkelblond angesehen. Zumindest auf einigen Fotos. Jessica Biel ist es also nicht.
> 
> Die Gesuchte ist braunhaarig.



Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Tornald (17 Jan. 2015)

Jennifer Lopez ist es leider auch nicht. Die Haarfarbe der Gesuchten ist i.d.R. noch etwas dunkler als bei JLo. Auch ist die Gesuchte keine Sängerin.


----------



## Lumo (17 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Jennifer Lopez ist es leider auch nicht. Die Haarfarbe der Gesuchten ist i.d.R. noch etwas dunkler als bei JLo. Auch ist die Gesuchte keine Sängerin.



Selma Hayek  ? KAnnst du uns das Event sagen xD?


----------



## Tornald (17 Jan. 2015)

Auch Salma Hayek ist es leider nicht. Ganz so dunkel wie die Haarfarbe von Salma Hayek ist die der Gesuchten wiederum auch nicht. ;-) 
Das Event weiß ich leider nicht. Dann gebe ich mal einen anderen Tipp: Die Gesuchte war einmal mit einem Basketballspieler verheiratet.


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

dank dem Tipp easy 

Eva Longoria, ehemals Eva Longoria Parker, verheiratet mit Tony Parker von den San Antonio Spurs


----------



## Tornald (17 Jan. 2015)

Vollkommen korrekt, Sachse! :thumbup:





Eigentlich hatte ich ja gedacht, dass Ihr auch ohne diesen Tipp auf die Gesuchte kommen würdet. Schließlich ist Eva Longoria ja kein B-Celebrity. 

Der Sachse ist nun mit dem nächsten Popo dran...


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

im Internationalen wird das hier wohl schwieriger werden, das die Booty's erkannt werden  Bei Eva war ich grad auch am Rätseln, welcher Event das war

http://www.celebboard.net/67-filmfe...m-festival-cannes-may-16-2014-11x-update.html

wie es von mir gewohnt ist, Gesuchte ist im International und hier auf'n Board zu finden


----------



## Tornald (17 Jan. 2015)

Victoria Silvstedt?


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

nope, die gesuchte ist fast 2 Jahrzehnte jünger

P.S. Victoria sieht am Popo schon lang net mehr so gut aus


----------



## Tornald (17 Jan. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> Victoria sieht am Popo schon lang net mehr so gut aus


Hast Recht. Aber es hätte ja ein älteres Bild sein können. ;-)

Kate Upton?


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

nope, auch nicht 

kommt von Insel


----------



## altgr (18 Jan. 2015)

palina rojinski


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Jan. 2015)

Michelle Marsh?


----------



## Lumo (25 Jan. 2015)

mehr tipps bitte :3


----------



## Tornald (25 Jan. 2015)

Wo ist eigentlich der Sachse? Weiß das jemand? 
Seit einer Woche hat er nichts mehr gepostet.


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Jan. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Sachse? Weiß das jemand?
> Seit einer Woche hat er nichts mehr gepostet.



...im Ski-Urlaub...???


----------



## Marco2 (27 Jan. 2015)

*Madonna !!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (6 Feb. 2015)

sorry für die Abwesenheit 

alles bisherige war leider falsch 

Tipp: ist eine Sängerin einer Girlie-Band


----------



## Tornald (6 Feb. 2015)

Nicole Scherzinger, sofern mit Insel nicht Großbritannien gemeint ist, sondern auch Hawaii möglich ist?


----------



## Sachse (14 Feb. 2015)

nope, mit Insel ist UK gemeint

wenn ihr bis Sonntag net auflöst, mach ich es, bin für solche Spiele leider zu unregelmäßig da

ist eine Girls-Band aus dem UK, besteht aus 3 Mitgliedern


----------



## Tornald (15 Feb. 2015)

Bei einer Girls-Band aus dem UK, bestehend aus drei Mitgliedern, fallen mir erst einmal nur die Sugababes ein. Aber selbst die Mitglieder der letzten Besetzung sind nicht unbedingt mehr ganz so jung. Jedenfalls nicht fast 20 Jahre jünger als Victoria Silvstedt. Dann wird es beispielsweise Heidi Range nicht sein?


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Jessica Alba !


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Diaz vieleicht oder`?


----------



## Sachse (20 Feb. 2015)

@ Tornald: Sugababes sind es auch nicht, aber da ich aktuell kaum online sein kann, lös ich mal auf, damit ihr wieder weitermachen könnt

es handelt sich um Leigh-Anne Pinnock von Little Mix


----------



## Tornald (20 Feb. 2015)

Danke, Sachse.

Da wäre ich so schnell nicht drauf gekommen. Aber auf jeden Fall ein schöner Anblick! :thumbup:


Wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat, werde ich morgen ein neues Bild rein stellen, damit das Quiz wieder weiter geht.


----------



## Tornald (21 Feb. 2015)

Es kann weiter gehen. Hier ist der nächste Popo zum Erraten:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## AL2016W (21 Feb. 2015)

Cindy Crawford???


----------



## Sachse (21 Feb. 2015)

das Bild sieht recht alt aus, bin ich da Recht in der Annahme?


----------



## Tornald (21 Feb. 2015)

Das Bild ist in der Tat älter. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, in welchem Jahr es gemacht wurde. Ich habe es schon ein paar Jahre auf meiner Festplatte. Ein altes Cindy Crawford - Foto ist es allerdings nicht.


----------



## AL2016W (21 Feb. 2015)

Carmen Electra??? Ich glaub ich hab das Bild schonmal irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## Tornald (21 Feb. 2015)

Carmen Electra ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Tornald (23 Feb. 2015)

Ihr seid aber auf der richtigen Spur!


----------



## Tornald (25 Feb. 2015)

Das Alter der Gesuchten liegt zwischen dem von Cindy Crawford und Carmen Electra.


----------



## Tornald (26 Feb. 2015)

Die Nationalität der Gesuchten stimmt überein mit der von Cindy Crawford und Carmen Electra.


----------



## Tornald (28 Feb. 2015)

Auch der Beruf passt im Vergleich mit Cindy Crawford und Carmen Electra:
Die Gesuchte ist Schauspielerin und (ehemaliges) Model.


----------



## Tornald (3 März 2015)

Die Gesuchte war in mehreren Sports Illustrated swimsuit Ausgaben abgedruckt.


----------



## Tornald (5 März 2015)

Die Gesuchte war auch im Playboy.


----------



## Nicci72 (6 März 2015)

...ääähhhmmm...


----------



## Cav (7 März 2015)

Amber Smith?


----------



## Tornald (8 März 2015)

Bei Amber Smith passen in der Tat alle Kriterien. Aber Amber Smith ist es nicht. 
Der erste Buchstabe des Vornamens ist allerdings richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (9 März 2015)

Amber Rose?


----------



## Tornald (9 März 2015)

Amber Rose ist zu jung. 
Der Vorname der Gesuchten beginnt zwar mit A, aber sie heißt nicht Amber.


----------



## Tornald (16 März 2015)

Der Vorname der Gesuchten ist der Kosename unserer Kanzlerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (17 März 2015)

Angie Harmon?


----------



## Tornald (17 März 2015)

Der Vorname stimmt, aber Angie Harmon ist es nicht. 
Angie Harmon ist noch ein paar Monate jünger als Carmen Electra und damit auch jünger als die Gesuchte.


----------



## Tornald (20 März 2015)

Die Gesuchte hat rote oder rotbraune Haare.


----------



## Tornald (24 März 2015)

Die gesuchte Angie wurde in Ohio geboren.


----------



## Sachse (24 März 2015)

mit den Hinweisen weiß ich zwar wer es ist, aber ich enthalt mich mal 

gelungenes Bild von ihr, wenn ich an den Rest denke


----------



## Nicci72 (30 März 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> mit den Hinweisen weiß ich zwar wer es ist, aber ich enthalt mich mal
> 
> gelungenes Bild von ihr, wenn ich an den Rest denke



...ja, dann wird das Rätsel wohl unaufgelöst bleiben - ich hab´ nämlich keine Ahnung, wer es sein könnte...


----------



## lacostewixxer (30 März 2015)

hammer starkes spie.


----------



## lacostewixxer (30 März 2015)

Richtig gut


----------



## Tornald (30 März 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...ja, dann wird das Rätsel wohl unaufgelöst bleiben - ich hab´ nämlich keine Ahnung, wer es sein könnte...


Also Du (oder jemand anderes) müsstest eigentlich mit den gegebenen Hinweisen nur noch ein wenig googeln, um auf den Namen zu kommen, selbst wenn Du die Gesuchte nicht kennst.


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Also Du (oder jemand anderes) müsstest eigentlich mit den gegebenen Hinweisen nur noch ein wenig googeln, um auf den Namen zu kommen, selbst wenn Du die Gesuchte nicht kennst.



... Meister, mach es doch nächste mal einfach ein bisschen leichter...
wir sind doch hier nicht alle Fachleute
*Spass soll es machen und jeder soll mal rankommen*:WOW::thx


*Angie Everhart *


----------



## Marco2 (30 März 2015)




----------



## Tornald (30 März 2015)

@Marco2
Vollkommen richtig! :thumbup: :thx:






Das nächste Mal, wenn ich mal wieder ran komme, werde ich zusehen, einen bekannteren Popo auszuwählen. Selbstverständlich soll es Spaß machen und es soll auch jeder mal rankommen. 

Aber erst einmal ist Marco wieder dran!


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

*???*


----------



## Nicci72 (31 März 2015)

Michelle Marsh?


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

...Nein, wesentlich älter...kommt aus Berlin


----------



## Tornald (31 März 2015)

Désirée Nick?


----------



## Marco2 (31 März 2015)

...man kann nichts machen !!!
*"Tornald"*...der absolute Fachmann :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





*...Klasse...:thx:*


----------



## Tornald (31 März 2015)

Dankeschön, Marco! Deine Tipps waren zu gut!  :thumbup:

Das nächste Rätsel wird, so vermute ich, wesentlich schneller gelöst werden als mein letztes:


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Apr. 2015)

Lucy Pinder?


----------



## Tornald (1 Apr. 2015)

Lucy Pinder ist es nicht.
Die Gesuchte kommt, ebenso wie Désirée Nick, aus Berlin, ist aber wesentlich jünger. So alt wie Lucy Pinder.


----------



## Tornald (2 Apr. 2015)

Auch die Haarfarbe der Gesuchten ist ähnlich der von Lucy Pinder.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2015)

*...Katja Riemann ist es nicht ??
...,Oder ???*


----------



## Tornald (2 Apr. 2015)

Katja Riemann ist es nicht! Das stimmt, denn da passt gar nicht viel zusammen. :thumbup:
Die Gesuchte ist auch _keine _Schauspielerin.


----------



## Marco2 (2 Apr. 2015)

...war nur einer kleiner Spaß:thumbup::WOW::thx:


----------



## Nicci72 (4 Apr. 2015)

Micaela Schäfer?


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2015)

Micaela Schäfer ist es nicht, obwohl bei ihr auch alle genannten Kriterien passen.
Die Gesuchte ist, anders als Micaela Schäfer, im Augenblick in den Medien nicht sehr präsent. Vor etwa fünf bis zwölf Jahren hatte sie wohl ihre erfolgreichste Zeit und war am gefragtesten.


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Die Gesuchte ist auch _keine _Schauspielerin.


Eine Ergänzung: Die Gesuchte hat in ihrer gefragten Zeit durchaus mit der Schauspiel-Branche geliebäugelt und Versuche unternommen, an Rollen zu kommen. Diese Versuche waren allerdings wenig bis gar nicht erfolgreich.


----------



## Hingucker (6 Apr. 2015)

Ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Apr. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Eine Ergänzung: Die Gesuchte hat in ihrer gefragten Zeit durchaus mit der Schauspiel-Branche geliebäugelt und Versuche unternommen, an Rollen zu kommen. Diese Versuche waren allerdings wenig bis gar nicht erfolgreich.



Dann isses wohl auch nicht Nora Tschirner, denn die iss Schauspielerin und zwar eine sehr erfolgreiche...

Michelle Hunziker meinst Du jetzt auch nicht, oder doch?unsure98


----------



## Tornald (7 Apr. 2015)

Richtig. Nora Tschirner kann es deswegen nicht sein.
Und Michelle Hunziker kommt ja auch gar nicht aus Berlin und ist etwas zu alt. 

Die Gesuchte hat ihre Versuche, an Schauspiel-Rollen zu kommen, in den USA unternommen, als sie mal für eine Weile dort war. Sie hat wohl von einer Hollywood-Karriere geträumt, aber das waren wohl zu große Flausen...


----------



## Nicci72 (7 Apr. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Richtig. Nora Tschirner kann es deswegen nicht sein.
> Und Michelle Hunziker kommt ja auch gar nicht aus Berlin und ist etwas zu alt.
> 
> Die Gesuchte hat ihre Versuche, an Schauspiel-Rollen zu kommen, in den USA unternommen, als sie mal für eine Weile dort war. Sie hat wohl von einer Hollywood-Karriere geträumt, aber das waren wohl zu große Flausen...



Dann war sie auch mal bei der "Tagesschau"? Susann Stahnke?


----------



## Tornald (7 Apr. 2015)

Susan Stahnke hat auch mal von einer Hollywood-Karriere geträumt, das stimmt. Aber das ist sehr viel länger her. Susan Stahnke ist viel älter und kommt auch nicht aus Berlin. Sie hat auch mal Ärger bekommen wegen erotischer Aufnahmen als sie noch bei der Tagesschau war, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass man auch ihren nackten Popo fotografieren durfte. ;-) 

Die Gesuchte war niemals bei der Tagesschau. Sie ist allein durch ihre Fotoaufnahmen bekannt geworden...


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2015)

Anna Ewers?


----------



## Tornald (8 Apr. 2015)

Anna Ewers kommt auch nicht aus Berlin und ist wiederum viel zu jung. Die Gesuchte ist ja so alt wie Lucy Pinder. 
Die Fotoaufnahmen der Gesuchten, mit denen sie bekannt wurde, wurden in einem bekannten Männermagazin abgedruckt. Sowohl in der deutschen als auch in der US-Ausgabe erschienen Bilder von ihr.


----------



## Tornald (10 Apr. 2015)

Die Gesuchte hat dunkle Haare.


----------



## Tornald (14 Apr. 2015)

Die Gesuchte wurde vor knapp zehn Jahren von den Lesern der deutschen Ausgabe des Männermagazins zum schönsten Playmate aller Zeiten gewählt.


----------



## flaix1991 (15 Apr. 2015)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Tornald (15 Apr. 2015)

Die Gesuchte kommt nicht nur aus Berlin sondern ist auch eine Deutsche. 
Jessica Alba ist es daher nicht. Der erste Buchstabe des Vornamens stimmt allerdings. :thumbup:


----------



## Freibier (19 Apr. 2015)

Ist es Janine Habeck ?


----------



## Tornald (19 Apr. 2015)

Richtig, Freibier! :thumbup: Es ist Janine Habeck! :thx:







Nun ist Freibier mit dem nächsten Popo dran!


----------



## Freibier (21 Apr. 2015)

Neuer Po, neue Runde !!!

(werd wahrscheinlich noch ne besser Quali hochladen)


----------



## Freibier (21 Apr. 2015)

bissl besser ..!.? .


----------



## Freibier (10 Mai 2015)

Tipp: 
Schauspielerin bei der aktuell wahrscheinlich angesagtesten Serie.


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Mai 2015)

Freibier schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Schauspielerin bei der aktuell wahrscheinlich angesagtesten Serie.



Ich bin zwar nich´ blond, aber trotzdem ´ne Doofe-kleine-Mädchen-Frage: ...welche Serie iss denn aktuell am angesagtesten...??? ...das iss jetzt nich´ die Lindenstraße,oder...???knast09


----------



## Freibier (11 Mai 2015)

Game of thrones , damit ist die Lösung quasi schon da , aber dauert eh schon viel zu lange


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Mai 2015)

...dann: Lena Headey?


----------



## Freibier (11 Mai 2015)

Leider nicht , kommt auf den bild nicht perfekt rüber , aber sie hat ne dunkle Hautfarbe & ist damit die einzigste Hauptfigur ( <- laut Wiki / aber eher untergeordnete Rolle) die nich Hellhäutig ist.
& hat bei einem akt. Kinofilm mitgespielt


----------



## Tornald (11 Mai 2015)

Nathalie Emmanuel?


----------



## Freibier (13 Mai 2015)

Ja das ist ist richtig, es ist Nathalie Emmanuel
Beweisfoto kommt noch (muss erstmal Video suchen etc...)


----------



## Tornald (17 Mai 2015)

Hier gibt es übrigens auch Beweisfotos:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...game-thrones-s4-best-2014-full-hd-1080-a.html


Aber nun zum neuen Spiel: 



Wessen Popo ist das? 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Mai 2015)

Judith Rakers?


----------



## Tornald (18 Mai 2015)

Judith Rakers ist es leider nicht. 

Die Gesuchte ist _keine_ Europäerin und auch _nicht_ blond.


----------



## Tornald (20 Mai 2015)

Nächster Hinweis:
Die Gesuchte ist eine Sängerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Mai 2015)

Beyoncé Knowles?


----------



## Tornald (20 Mai 2015)

Beyoncé Knowles ist es nicht, aber Du bist sehr nah dran!


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Mai 2015)

Nicki Minaj oder Kelly Rowland?


----------



## Tornald (21 Mai 2015)

Weder Nicki Minaj noch Kelly Rowland. Aber Du bist immer noch ganz nah dran.
Die Gesuchte ist eine afroamerikanische Sängerin mit schwarzen Haaren, die niemals Mitglied bei Destiny's Child war.


----------



## Tornald (24 Mai 2015)

Die Gesuchte hat, sofern ich richtig informiert bin, bereits 14 Grammys gewonnen.


----------



## abuly (25 Mai 2015)

blödes Tattoo


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Mai 2015)

abuly schrieb:


> blödes Tattoo



...welches Tattoo...???


----------



## Tornald (26 Mai 2015)

Ob die Gesuchte überhaupt ein Tattoo besitzt, weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber auch unerheblich.
Ich denke, abuly wollte mit seinem Beitrag nur für Verwirrung stiften...


----------



## tywin10 (26 Mai 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Die Gesuchte hat, sofern ich richtig informiert bin, bereits 14 Grammys gewonnen.



Und der Umrechnungsfaktor von Grammy zu richtiger Auszeichnungen ist wie hoch?

aber Ich sag mal Alicia Keys


----------



## Tornald (26 Mai 2015)

Gratulation, tywin10! :thumbup:

Es ist tatsächlich Alicia Keys: 




Nun ist tywin10 am Zuge!


----------



## tywin10 (26 Mai 2015)

Na dann mal los:


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

Jenny Elvers :thumbup:


----------



## tywin10 (26 Mai 2015)

...nope...


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

lt, fgt....Danni Minogue


----------



## tywin10 (27 Mai 2015)

Auch wenn es überflüssig ist: Richtig!


----------



## seiler (4 Juni 2015)

richtig
........


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

sehr sexy


----------



## TREYTVCELEB (8 Aug. 2015)

Ich komm einach nicht drauf


----------



## greyfox (31 Aug. 2015)

Stimme meinem Vorredner zu


----------



## tschery1 (1 Sep. 2015)

Schmiddeyyy schrieb:


> sehr sexy



 ... naja, wenn man auf ein wenig Cellu steht, dann hast Du recht!


----------



## DefLow712 (26 Sep. 2015)

super schon spannend was manche so wissen xD


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2015)

*???*


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Okt. 2015)

Karen Heinrichs?


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2015)

...der Sender ist schon ganz gut !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Okt. 2015)

Alina Merkau?


----------



## Marco2 (20 Okt. 2015)

......Sat1 ist aber sehr gut !!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Okt. 2015)

Gaby Papenburg?


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Okt. 2015)

Ist es Marlene Lufen?​


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2015)

...auch nicht Marlene Lufen !!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Okt. 2015)

Vanessa Blumhagen ?​


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Okt. 2015)

Auf Ein Neues



 ​


----------



## didi0815 (23 Okt. 2015)

Jennifer aniston?


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Okt. 2015)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Jennifer aniston?



Nö is nicht Jennifer tut mir Leid​


----------



## Tornald (23 Okt. 2015)

Selena Gomez?


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Okt. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Selena Gomez?




Richtig das ging ja schnell:thumbup:​


----------



## Tornald (24 Okt. 2015)

Ja, die Beach-Bilder aus dem April mit Selena im etwas zu knappen pinken Bikini habe ich noch gut im Kopf... 


Hier nun der nächste Popo: 




Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Okt. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Ja, die Beach-Bilder aus dem April mit Selena im etwas zu knappen pinken Bikini habe ich noch gut im Kopf...
> 
> 
> Hier nun der nächste Popo:
> ...



Wieso zu knapp...???

Zum neuen Rätsel: Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Tornald (26 Okt. 2015)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Wieso zu knapp...???



Wenn ich Dir zwei Bilder mit der Vorderseite bzw. Halbprofil zeige, wirst Du mir vielleicht zustimmen? 






Damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Mir gefällt Selena auf diesen Bildern richtig gut! 
Aber dass der Bikini perfekt passt kann man wohl nicht unbedingt behaupten, oder? 




Nicci72 schrieb:


> Zum neuen Rätsel: Miley Cyrus?


Miley Cyrus ist es nicht, aber Du bist auf der richtigen Fährte!


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Okt. 2015)

Katy Perry ?​


----------



## Tornald (28 Okt. 2015)

Katy Perry ist es auch nicht. 
Da ist Nicci72 mit Miley Cyrus noch näher dran.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2015)

*Verona !!!!*


----------



## Tornald (28 Okt. 2015)

Verona ist es nicht. Der Popo der Gesuchten ist knackiger!


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Okt. 2015)

Oh mann da ist es wohl die Justice​


----------



## Tornald (29 Okt. 2015)

Die Justice ist es auch nicht. 
Damit bist Du aber wieder sehr nah dran.


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Okt. 2015)

Tornald schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir zwei Bilder mit der Vorderseite bzw. Halbprofil zeige, wirst Du mir vielleicht zustimmen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, der Bikini ist eigentlich hervorragend - aber Selenas Appetit beim Essen für diesen Bikini einfach zu groß - sie hat sich offenkundig einfach nur aus diesem Bikini rausgefuttert...


zum Rätsel: ääähhhmmmm wenn nicht Miley Cyrus, dann vielleicht eine andere Schauspielerin aus dieser Sitcom, mit der sie bekannt geworden ist: z.B. Emily Osment?


----------



## Tornald (29 Okt. 2015)

Emily Osment ist es leider auch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte hat AFAIK _nicht_ in der Serie mitgespielt, wo Miley Cyrus und Emily Osment Hauptdarsteller waren und bekannt geworden sind.


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Nov. 2015)

*Ist es Demetria Devonne Lovato *​


----------



## Tornald (1 Nov. 2015)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Ist es Demetria Devonne Lovato *​


Richtig, Akrueger100! :thumbup:
Besser bekannt als _Demi_ Lovato:


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Nov. 2015)

*Hier mal ein Europäisches Hinterteil

viel Spaß beim raten*



 

​


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

*KATJA RIEMANN*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Nov. 2015)

War wohl zu leicht:angry:



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2015)

*Danke Meister !!!*


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Katja Riemann!


----------



## fred89 (26 Nov. 2015)

Sie ist aber etwas älter..


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2015)




----------



## didi0815 (29 Nov. 2015)

B. Schöneberger


----------



## Marco2 (29 Nov. 2015)




----------



## didi0815 (29 Nov. 2015)

Auf jeden Fall, so tippe ich, war es in einer diesen "Dritte Programm" Talkshows...


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2015)

...ist möglich !!!


----------



## didi0815 (30 Nov. 2015)

Könnte es D. Nick sein?


----------



## Marco2 (30 Nov. 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup:
...Danke !!!
............mach mal bitte ein Neues:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (30 Nov. 2015)

Sssschwierig


----------



## Marco2 (1 Dez. 2015)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## didi0815 (1 Dez. 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaaaat?  Ok.... Respekt! Ist richtig.

Auflösung:


----------



## Marco2 (7 Dez. 2015)




----------



## Nicci72 (8 Dez. 2015)

Manuela Schwesig


----------



## Marco2 (9 Dez. 2015)




----------



## didi0815 (10 Dez. 2015)

Marlene Lufen?


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2015)

...nein !!!


----------



## didi0815 (21 Dez. 2015)

Andrea Kiwel?


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2015)

...etwa 10 Jahre jünger !!!!


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2015)

...geboren in München :WOW::WOW:


----------



## didi0815 (2 Jan. 2016)

A. Kipp (oder wie sie auch heute heisst)?


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2016)

..nix Annika !!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Jan. 2016)

...iss das immer noch nich´ Manuela Schwesig...???


----------



## Marco2 (12 Jan. 2016)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ...iss das immer noch nich´ Manuela Schwesig...???



*Nee !!!!* ...Sie grillt manchmal den Henssler:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (12 Jan. 2016)

Ruth Moschner?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:



 



 

 

​


----------



## Tornald (13 Jan. 2016)

Hier ist der nächste PoPo:





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## quake (13 Jan. 2016)

Der Hintern kommt mir bekannt vor Bar Rafaeli ?


----------



## Tornald (13 Jan. 2016)

Die Dame ist hier auf diesem Board auch recht gut vertreten. Bar Rafaeli ist es allerdings nicht.


----------



## Marco2 (13 Jan. 2016)

Mimi Fiedler :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (14 Jan. 2016)

Mimi Fiedler ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist schon seit vielen Jahren auf diesem Board gut vertreten.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

*Inka Schneider *:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (14 Jan. 2016)

Inka Schneider ist es leider auch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist sogar noch ein ganz klein wenig länger auf diesem Board gut vertreten als Inka Schneider.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

Verona Pooth


----------



## Tornald (14 Jan. 2016)

Es war klar, dass Du jetzt nach Verona Pooth fragst, Marco. 
Aber Verona Pooth ist es leider auch nicht. 
Dabei ist Verona sogar noch ein ganz klein wenig länger auf diesem Board gut vertreten als die Gesuchte.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Jan. 2016)

...na dann kann es nur *Sonya Kraus* sein !!!!


----------



## Tornald (14 Jan. 2016)

Sonya Kraus ist am längsten und stärksten auf diesem Board gut vertreten, aber sie ist leider nicht die Gesuchte.


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Jan. 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> Die Dame ist hier auf diesem Board auch recht gut vertreten. Bar Rafaeli ist es allerdings nicht.



...öhm Dann machen wir jetzt am besten erst einmal eine statistische Erhebung über die Häufigkeit der Repräsentanz von Celebrities auf diesem Board. Vielleicht gelingt es uns damit auch noch, eine wissenschaftliche Hilfskraft in Lohn und Brot zu bringen... [Vorsicht, Ironie!!!]

Kate Moss?


----------



## didi0815 (14 Jan. 2016)

B. Cramer?


----------



## Tornald (14 Jan. 2016)

Leider weder Kate Moss noch B. Cramer. 
Von der Gesuchten wurden auf diesem Board mehr Threads erstellt als für B. Cramer, aber nicht so viele wie für Kate Moss.


----------



## Tornald (18 Jan. 2016)

Noch ein Hinweis in diese Richtung:
Von der Gesuchten gibt es zehn Seiten Threadtitel, wenn man ihren Namen auf diesem Board eingibt.


----------



## Marco2 (20 Jan. 2016)

*???*...keene Ahnung, einen kleinen netten Tipp vielleicht noch:thumbup:

*oder doch Marlene Lufen...., aber ick gloobe, da reichen die zehn Seiten nicht aus*


----------



## Tornald (21 Jan. 2016)

Stimmt, bei Marlene Lufen sind es 18 Seiten. 
Aber die Gesuchte hat die selbe Nationalität wie Marlene Lufen.


----------



## didi0815 (21 Jan. 2016)

Frauke Ludowig?


----------



## Tornald (21 Jan. 2016)

Frauke Ludowig ist es leider nicht. Aber die Haarfarbe passt.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2016)

Katja Burkard?


----------



## Tornald (23 Jan. 2016)

Katja Burkard ist es leider auch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist zwar auch Moderatorin, aber wohl eher bekannt als Schauspielerin.


----------



## Nicci72 (26 Jan. 2016)

...öhhhm...also...unsure98...äääähhh...


----------



## Tornald (26 Jan. 2016)

Na dann noch ein Hinweis:
Die Gesuchte hat gerade einen runden Geburtstag gefeiert, wurde aber hier auf diesem Board vergessen.


----------



## Nicci72 (27 Jan. 2016)




----------



## Tornald (27 Jan. 2016)

Es war der 40.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*Eva Habermann*



 

​


----------



## Tornald (28 Jan. 2016)

Na endlich ist die Lösung gefunden! Gut gemacht, Marco! Du bist nun wieder dran! :thumbup:

Der Thread, aus dem ich das Bild genommen und zurecht geschnitten hatte, ist übrigens aus diesem Monat: 
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...en-mini-clubman-muenchen-29-10-15-mq-16x.html


----------



## Menderes (28 Jan. 2016)

Helena Fürst doch nicht? *lol*


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

...und jetzt kommt....*??*



:thumbup::thumbup:...die hübsche Maus kennen wir doch:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Jan. 2016)

*Oder ???*..doch nicht ???


----------



## Tornald (28 Jan. 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Hand genauer anschaue tippe ich mal auf nicht mehr ganz so jung, sehr schlank und hochgewachsen. Liege ich damit richtig?

Passen könnte da Victoria Silvstedt?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2016)

Die Beschreibung ist sehr gut....
...der Name nicht

*Victoria Silvstedt* ist es nicht


----------



## Tornald (29 Jan. 2016)

Bin ich mit _Sonya Kraus_ näher dran?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2016)

Grösse haut hin, Haarfarbe auch......:thumbup:

Die Gesuchte ist 4 Jahre älter wie Sonya Kraus


----------



## Tornald (29 Jan. 2016)

Dolly Buster?


----------



## Marco2 (29 Jan. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (29 Jan. 2016)

Danke, Marco! :thumbup: 
Und hier nun der neue zu erratene Popo:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tornald (31 Jan. 2016)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist wesentlich jünger als Dolly Buster.


----------



## didi0815 (1 Feb. 2016)

Lena M. Landrut?


----------



## Tornald (1 Feb. 2016)

Lena M. Landrut ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist sogar noch jünger als Lena.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Feb. 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> Lena M. Landrut ist es leider nicht.
> Die Gesuchte ist sogar noch jünger als Lena.



 ... ???


----------



## Tornald (1 Feb. 2016)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> ... ???


Keine Sorge: Die Gesuchte ist schon 18!


----------



## Tornald (2 Feb. 2016)

...und zwar_ exakt_ 18!


----------



## Tornald (4 Feb. 2016)

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist kein Einzelkind.


----------



## Tornald (6 Feb. 2016)

Die Gesuchte hat mehrere, zum größten Teil ebenfalls bekannte, Geschwister.


----------



## didi0815 (6 Feb. 2016)

ieine Kardashian?


----------



## Nicci72 (6 Feb. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> ieine Kardashian?



...die sind aber alle schon über 18 - vielleicht irgendeine Kelly...


----------



## Tornald (6 Feb. 2016)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> didi0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eine Kardashian?
> ...


Zum Kardashian-Clan gehören ja auch noch Halbschwestern mit anderem Nachnamen. So gesehen liegt didi richtig. :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (8 Feb. 2016)

*Kylie Jenner*



​


----------



## Tornald (8 Feb. 2016)

Vollkommen richtig, Marco! Es ist Kylie Jenner, Halbschwester u.a. von Kim und Khloe Kardashian! :thumbup::thx:
Marco hat auch schon genau das Bild reingesetzt, das ich auch als Vorlage genommen hatte. :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Feb. 2016)

*..von mir, wie immer, was ganz einfaches*



*???*


----------



## didi0815 (13 Feb. 2016)

V. Pooth oder nur mit einem O.


----------



## Marco2 (14 Feb. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


 

 

 



​


----------



## didi0815 (16 Feb. 2016)

Leider bischn schlechte Quali:


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Feb. 2016)

Michelle Hunziker?


----------



## didi0815 (17 Feb. 2016)

Nope.... aber Haarfarbe passt.


----------



## Tornald (17 Feb. 2016)

Christina Aguilera?


----------



## didi0815 (17 Feb. 2016)

Nö. Deutsch sprachige DAme.


----------



## Tornald (17 Feb. 2016)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## didi0815 (17 Feb. 2016)

Wesentlich jünger


----------



## Tornald (17 Feb. 2016)

Beatrice Egli?


----------



## didi0815 (17 Feb. 2016)

Jup.


----------



## Tornald (17 Feb. 2016)

Schöner Popo, didi! :thumbup: :thx:


Hier kommt der neue zu erratene Popo: 



Viel Spaß!


----------



## didi0815 (17 Feb. 2016)

J.lo? Kardhasian? Rose oder wie se heisst?


----------



## Tornald (17 Feb. 2016)

Gleich mehrere Namen auf einmal, didi? ;-) Aber es ist leider keine von ihnen. 
Das Land ist immerhin richtig! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Feb. 2016)

Mariah Carey?


----------



## Tornald (18 Feb. 2016)

Mariah Carey ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte ist _keine _Sängerin.


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

*ASHLEY GRAHAM*


----------



## didi0815 (19 Feb. 2016)

Kenn ich nicht


----------



## Marco2 (19 Feb. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht



*...das ist sie:*


----------



## Tornald (19 Feb. 2016)

Dankeschön, Marco! :thumbup: :thx:


Gerade in den letzten Tagen war Ashley ja ein Thema, auch mit vielen Threads hier auf diesem Board wegen der Sports Illustrated Swimsuit -Bilder und -Videos. 


Nun aber ist Marco wieder dran! :thumbup:
*
*


----------



## Marco2 (25 Feb. 2016)

*???*


----------



## didi0815 (25 Feb. 2016)

Kiwi im ZDF... Kulisse sieht so OrangeZDFlastig aus


----------



## Marco2 (25 Feb. 2016)

...keine Kiwi, kein ZDF


----------



## Nicci72 (25 Feb. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...keine Kiwi, kein ZDF



Schade - dann vielleicht Karen Heinrichs und SAT 1?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2016)

...schon besser !!!:thumbup:
Aber Karen Heinrichs ist es nicht


----------



## Tornald (26 Feb. 2016)

Simone Panteleit?


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2016)

*...jup !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:*


----------



## Tornald (27 Feb. 2016)

Und der nächste Popo ist auch im roten Kleid verpackt: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Tornald (29 Feb. 2016)

1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist nicht durch das Frühstücksfernsehen bekannt.


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Feb. 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> 1. Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist nicht durch das Frühstücksfernsehen bekannt.



Aaaah ja! Beyoncé Knowles?


----------



## Tornald (29 Feb. 2016)

Das war wohl ein entscheidender Hinweis?  
Beyoncé Knowles ist korrekt, Nicci! :thumbup: :thx:



 





Nun sind wir gespannt, welchen Popo uns Nicci präsentiert...


----------



## Nicci72 (2 März 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> Das war wohl ein entscheidender Hinweis?
> ...ein ganz entscheidender...
> 
> Beyoncé Knowles ist korrekt, Nicci! :thumbup: :thx:
> ...



Das bin ich auch - ich geh´ dann mal suchen...mahlzeit47


----------



## Marco2 (3 März 2016)




----------



## Nicci72 (21 März 2016)

Sorry, es hat doch etwas gedauert...

Hier nun aber das neue Rätsel: Wem rutscht hier mitten "on stage" die Hose runter?


----------



## Marco2 (21 März 2016)

Britney Spears............


----------



## Nicci72 (22 März 2016)

...sollte man vielleicht meinen - tut es aber nicht...happy09


----------



## didi0815 (22 März 2016)

Shakira natürlich


----------



## Nicci72 (22 März 2016)

...natürlich...


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Apr. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Shakira natürlich



@didi0815:zzzzzz:

Du bist jetzt dran mit einem neuen Rätsel...


----------



## didi0815 (10 Mai 2016)

Na, dann werd ich mal endlich tätig. Sorry...


----------



## Marco2 (10 Mai 2016)

*Heidi Klum !!!!*


----------



## didi0815 (10 Mai 2016)

Haarfarbe geht in die Richtung.. aber Heidi ist es nicht.


----------



## Tornald (10 Mai 2016)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## didi0815 (10 Mai 2016)

Nein...Sie ist deutschsprachig, aber ursprüngl. aus Polen. Weiterhin 4 Jahre jünger als Barbara.


----------



## Tornald (10 Mai 2016)

*Magdalena Brzeska*?


----------



## didi0815 (10 Mai 2016)

Richtig...


----------



## Tornald (11 Mai 2016)

Und weiter geht es: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Mai 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut?


----------



## Tornald (11 Mai 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut ist nicht richtig, aber die Haarfarbe stimmt in etwa.


----------



## Nicci72 (13 Mai 2016)

Bella Thorne?


----------



## Tornald (13 Mai 2016)

Bella Thorne ist es auch nicht.

Tipp. Die Gesuchte ist im Augenblick oder war zumindest vor ein paar Tagen in Cannes.


----------



## didi0815 (13 Mai 2016)

Jodi Foster oder wie die heisst?


----------



## Tornald (15 Mai 2016)

Jodi Foster oder wie die heisst ist es leider nicht. Ist Jodi Foster nicht blond?.Die Gesuchte hat schwarze oder zumindest dunkle Haare wie Lena-Meyer-Landrut.


----------



## axam (16 Mai 2016)

Schneewittchen! 

Im Ernst, wie soll man denn erkennen, wer das ist? Das ist ein Allerweltsarsch.


----------



## Tornald (16 Mai 2016)

@axam
Aber ich poste doch keine Allerweltsaersche! 
Wenn man ueber das Bild noch keine Idee hat, gibt es ja noch die Hinweise, die immer zahlreicher werden, je mehr sich hier beteiligt wird. 
Es handelt sich also um eine dunkelhaarige Frau, die sich vor einigen Tagen bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes praesentiert hat. Auf diesem Board gibt es sogar einen Unterforum _69. Filmfestspiele von Cannes 2016. _Wenn man sich dort etwas umschaut kommt man relativ schnell auf die Gesuchte. Und wenn man mit dem Tipp daneben liegt, gibt es einen weiteren Hinweis...


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Mai 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> @axam
> Aber ich poste doch keine Allerweltsaersche!
> Wenn man ueber das Bild noch keine Idee hat, gibt es ja noch die Hinweise, die immer zahlreicher werden, je mehr sich hier beteiligt wird.
> Es handelt sich also um eine dunkelhaarige Frau, die sich vor einigen Tagen bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes praesentiert hat. Auf diesem Board gibt es sogar einen Unterforum _69. Filmfestspiele von Cannes 2016. _Wenn man sich dort etwas umschaut kommt man relativ schnell auf die Gesuchte. Und wenn man mit dem Tipp daneben liegt, gibt es einen weiteren Hinweis...



Da wären wir dann wieder bei Lena Meyer-Landrut...happy09

Kendall Jenner?


----------



## Tornald (17 Mai 2016)

Oops, Lena Meyer-Landrut in Cannes? 

Die Gesuchte ist allerdings deutlich älter als Lena Meyer-Landrut und damit auch als Kendal Jenner. Zudem ist sie in erster Linie Schauspielerin.


----------



## didi0815 (17 Mai 2016)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Mai 2016)

Kendall Jenner​


----------



## Tornald (17 Mai 2016)

Kristen Stewart ist es nicht. Die Gesuchte ist wirklich _deutlich_ älter als Lena Meyer-Landrut und Kristin Stewart. Und Kendall Jenner ist sowieso zu jung. 

Die Gesuchte ist vor allem bekannt für eine Rolle in einer langjährigen Fernsehserie.


----------



## didi0815 (18 Mai 2016)

Fran Drescher?


----------



## Tornald (18 Mai 2016)

War Fran Drescher auch in Cannes? 
Jedenfalls ist Fran Drescher nicht die Gesuchte! Ganz so alt ist die Gesuchte dann doch nicht. 
Die Gesuchte liegt vom Alter her etwa genau zwischen Kristen Stewart und Fran Drescher!


----------



## didi0815 (18 Mai 2016)

Ne, war sie nicht. Kam mir aber iwie spontan in den Kopf beim Thema Fernsehserie 

Mein letzter Versuch mit: Eva Longoria? Glaub es zwar nicht, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Tornald (18 Mai 2016)

Und mit Deinem letzten Versuch hast Du den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen! Gratulation, didi! :thumbup: :thx:



 



Oder auch der Thread von letzter Woche: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...lpaper/598836-eva-longoria-wallpapers-x5.html

Nun ist didi wieder dran!


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Mai 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> Oops, Lena Meyer-Landrut in Cannes?
> 
> Die Gesuchte ist allerdings deutlich älter als Lena Meyer-Landrut und damit auch als Kendal Jenner. Zudem ist sie in erster Linie Schauspielerin.



@Tornald
Doch, doch! Lena Meyer-Landrut war in diesem Jahr bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes:

http://www.celebboard.net/69-filmfe...festival-palais-des-festivals-cannes-18x.html


----------



## didi0815 (18 Mai 2016)

Ok, die Eva... hätte ich nicht gedacht... so vergrössert sah er mir eig. zu mächtig aus. So kann Mann sich täuschen 

Nächstes folgt...



Verhältnismässig einfach


----------



## Tornald (18 Mai 2016)

Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## didi0815 (18 Mai 2016)

Jo


----------



## Tornald (18 Mai 2016)

:thx:

Dieses Bild hatte ich noch in meinem Hinterkopf gespeichert... 


Das neue Ratebild kommt dann morgen...


----------



## Tornald (19 Mai 2016)

Hier ist nun das neue Bild:





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## didi0815 (19 Mai 2016)

wolke hegenbarth?


----------



## Tornald (19 Mai 2016)

Nein, Wolke Hegenbarth ist es nicht.

_Zwei_ Hinweise: Die Gesuchte war kürzlich bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes und die Gesuchte hat in etwa die selbe Haarfarbe wie Lena Meyer-Landrut.


----------



## didi0815 (19 Mai 2016)

Kylie Jenner?


----------



## Tornald (19 Mai 2016)

Kylie Jenner ist es leider auch nicht.

Nächster Hinweis: Die Gesuchte ist eine gestandene Schauspielerin.


----------



## didi0815 (19 Mai 2016)

Hmmmmmm......... na dann schau ich mir vielleicht Cannes noch näher an....


----------



## didi0815 (19 Mai 2016)

Ach, ich schiess nochmal auf Verdacht: S. Bullock?


----------



## Tornald (19 Mai 2016)

Nein. Sandra Bullock ist es leider auch nicht. 

Vom Alter kommt es aber in etwa hin. :thumbup:


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Mai 2016)

Ist es die wundervolle Juliette Binoche?​


----------



## Tornald (21 Mai 2016)

Nein, die wundervolle Juliette Binoche ist es leider auch nicht. 

Die Gesuchte kommt auch nicht aus Europa sondern vom Amerikanischen Kontinent.


----------



## didi0815 (21 Mai 2016)

J. Roberts?


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Mai 2016)

*Pamela Anderson wer sonst?​*


----------



## Tornald (21 Mai 2016)

Bei Pamela Anderson haut die Haarfarbe schon mal gar nicht hin und bei Julia Roberts auch nicht so ganz. 

Die Gesuchte hat von Natur aus, glaube ich, wirklich ganz _schwarze _Haare.


----------



## didi0815 (21 Mai 2016)

salma hayek?


----------



## Tornald (21 Mai 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> salma hayek?



Richtig! :thumbup:





Damit ist nun didi wieder dran! :thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (21 Mai 2016)




----------



## Nicci72 (23 Mai 2016)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## didi0815 (23 Mai 2016)

Nope.... Haarfarbe kommt allerdings in etwa hin...


----------



## Nicci72 (24 Mai 2016)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## didi0815 (24 Mai 2016)

Schauspielerin u. a. ja, aber ca. halb so alt.


----------



## didi0815 (27 Mai 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Schauspielerin u. a. ja, aber ca. halb so alt.



22. Februar 1980 (Alter 36), Berlin

Naja, halb so alt war wohl nicht ganz richtig...


----------



## Tornald (27 Mai 2016)

Jeanette Biedermann!


----------



## didi0815 (27 Mai 2016)

Jo.


----------



## Tornald (27 Mai 2016)

:thx:

Nach dem letzten Hinweis musste man ja nur noch im Internet nachschlagen. :thumbup:


Mein neues Bild kommt dann wahrscheinlich heute Abend.


----------



## didi0815 (27 Mai 2016)

Tornald schrieb:


> :thx:
> 
> Nach dem letzten Hinweis musste man ja nur noch im Internet nachschlagen. :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Das war meine Absicht. War dann wohl etwas zu leicht


----------



## Tornald (27 Mai 2016)

Und hier ist nun der nächste Popo: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

Ist es ein Playboy Bunny ?


----------



## Tornald (28 Mai 2016)

Die Gesuchte posierte tatsächlich auch schon für den Playboy. Der Bildausschnitt, den ich gewählt habe, ist allerdings nicht von einer Playboy-Aufnahme. Jedenfalls gibt es dafür keinen Hinweis. Auf der Bildvorlage finden sich dagegen noch etliche Zeilen auf spanisch. Das Bild stammt also offenbar aus einem spanischsprachigen Magazin oder Online-Magazin. Die Gesuchte ist aber weder Spanierin noch Lateinamerikanerin.


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

Ich wusste das ich das Bild kenne



 
Carmen Electra​


----------



## Tornald (28 Mai 2016)

:thumbup: Sehr gut, Akrueger100! :klasse: 

Und hier ist der Vollständigkeit halber nun noch meine Bidvorlage mit den spanischen Texten:


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Mai 2016)

*Neuer Po Neues Glück



 *​


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

Kleiner tipp sie ist ein Engel​


----------



## Tornald (29 Mai 2016)

Etwa ein Model mit Engelsflügeln? 

Ich rate einfach mal: Lena Gercke?


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

Lena ist es nicht aber ein Model und ihr Staatsoberhaubt ist die Queen aber sie kommt nicht aus Great Britain.


----------



## Tornald (29 Mai 2016)

Miranda Kerr?


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Mai 2016)

*Bingo! es ist Miranda.:thumbup:*​


​


----------



## Tornald (30 Mai 2016)

:thx:

Einen schönen schlanken Popo hat Miranda! :thumbup:


Der nächste Popo ist da vielleicht nicht ganz so rank: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2016)

*Verona Pooth !!!!*:WOW:


----------



## Tornald (30 Mai 2016)

Die Gesuchte hat mit Verona Pooth, außer dem schönen Po und schönen Titten, nicht sehr viel gemeinsam.


----------



## Marco2 (30 Mai 2016)

Andrea Kiewel


----------



## Tornald (30 Mai 2016)

Andrea Kiewel ist es leider nicht. 
Aber die Haarfarbe passt.


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2016)

Kate Upton?


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2016)

Würde sagen, dit passt!


----------



## Tornald (31 Mai 2016)

Vollkommen richtig, didi! :thumbup:





Du bist nun am Zug!


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2016)




----------



## Tornald (31 Mai 2016)

Katie Perry?


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2016)

Boah, das war ja flott....


----------



## Tornald (31 Mai 2016)

Ja, da hatte ich gleich den richtigen Riecher... 


Und hier ist bereits wieder der nächste Popo:





Viel Spaß!


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2016)

kaley cuoco?


----------



## Tornald (31 Mai 2016)

Kaley Cuoco ist es nicht.
Aber die Haarfarbe passt schon mal.


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2016)

sylvie meis?


----------



## Tornald (31 Mai 2016)

Sylvie Meis ist es leider auch nicht. 
Aber deutschsprachiger Raum ist richtig.


----------



## Nicci72 (1 Juni 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut?


----------



## Tornald (1 Juni 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut kann es wegen der Haarfarbe nicht sein. 
Aber die Gesuchte singt auch.


----------



## didi0815 (1 Juni 2016)

Wieder J. Biedermann?


----------



## Tornald (1 Juni 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Wieder J. Biedermann?



Richtig! Es ist wieder Jeanette Biedermann!  :thumbup:





Und damit ist didi wieder am Zug!


----------



## didi0815 (8 Juni 2016)

Hat ein bißchen gedauert, aber nun gehts weiter. Rechner war hinüber und musste erstmal geflickt werden.


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Juni 2016)

Eva Longoria?​


----------



## didi0815 (8 Juni 2016)

Nein. Haarfarbe müsste derzeit passen.


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juni 2016)

Beatrice Richter


----------



## didi0815 (9 Juni 2016)

Nope. Englischsprachig war auch richtig. Sowohl Eva als auch xyz müssten aus der USA stammen.


----------



## Tornald (9 Juni 2016)

Alicia Keys?


----------



## didi0815 (9 Juni 2016)

Die Keys singt gell? Dann wird die Spur heisser


----------



## Tornald (9 Juni 2016)

Katy Perry?


----------



## didi0815 (9 Juni 2016)

Tadaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tornald (9 Juni 2016)

:thx:

Diesmal hatte ich nicht gleich den richtigen Riecher. Schließlich sieht der Popo von Katy Perry hier völlig anders aus als neulich. Aber nach dem letzten Hinweis habe ich es einfach mal mit Katy Perry probiert und lag richtig. 


Hier nun das neue Bild: 





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juni 2016)

Jo, war nicht ganz einfach eigentlich  

Zu dieser Kehrseite fällt mir direkt Dita v. These ein?


----------



## Tornald (10 Juni 2016)

Und damit liegst Du genau richtig, didi! :thumbup:





Das war wohl zu einfach?


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juni 2016)

Jop, das war mehr als einfach


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juni 2016)

Anni Friesinger:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juni 2016)

Hm, hätte schwören können, das könnte länger dauern


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

.....*??*


----------



## didi0815 (11 Juni 2016)

Magdalena Bzeska?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

...das Alter haut in etwa hin !!!

Die gesuchte ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin und Model


----------



## Tornald (11 Juni 2016)

Liv Tyler?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

*...die Gesuchte wurde 1981 in Kalifornien geboren*


----------



## Tornald (11 Juni 2016)

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Tornald (11 Juni 2016)

:thx:

Hier der neue Popo:





Viel Spaß beim Raten!


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

*Franziska van Almsick*


----------



## Tornald (11 Juni 2016)

Franziska van Almsick ist es leider nicht. 
Die Gesuchte kommt nicht aus Deutschland.


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2016)

...wäre auch wieder zu einfach gewesen !!!

*Ashley Graham*


----------



## Tornald (11 Juni 2016)

Ashley Graham ist es leider auch nicht.
Aber die Gesuchte hat die selbe Muttersprache wie Ashley.


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juni 2016)

*Iggy Azalea*


----------



## Tornald (12 Juni 2016)

Sehr gut, Marco ! :thumbup: :klasse:

thx2


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2016)

.....


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

*Helene Fischer ?
*​


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2016)

...die Gesuchte ist etwas älter...


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juli 2016)

Dein Ernst?  Zu eaaasy... das ist die B. Schöneberger


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2016)

*...wir machen es immer leicht !!!!!*




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



 

 


:thx::thx:​


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juli 2016)

Ja, nette neue Bilder der Frau Schöneberger 

Nun auch was eig. einfaches von mir:


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

Ariana Grande​


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juli 2016)

Nein, das ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

Ist es MADONNA?
​


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juli 2016)

Nö, auch Madonna ist es nicht. Aber eine Sängerin!


----------



## Akrueger100 (10 Juli 2016)

Dann tipp ich mal auf Andrea Berg?​


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juli 2016)

Nö, auch sie ist es nicht. Die Musikerin/Sängerin kommt aus den USA und ist etwas jünger als Frau Berg.


----------



## Crippler (10 Juli 2016)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## didi0815 (10 Juli 2016)

Auch J´lo isses nicht...




 


Etwas grösserer Ausschnitt...


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juli 2016)

Britney Spears?


----------



## didi0815 (11 Juli 2016)

Nein, auch Britney ist es nicht. Sie startet gerade wieder durch im musikalischen Sinne. 
1975 geboren, trat 2003 einer Band bei und so wurde sowohl Band als auch sie relativ erfolgreich.


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Ist es Fergie?​


----------



## didi0815 (11 Juli 2016)

Dachte, es wäre einfacher


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Neue Po neues Spiel



 ​


----------



## didi0815 (11 Juli 2016)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Tut mir leid Heidi ist es nicht aber sie ist auch Deutsche
​


----------



## didi0815 (11 Juli 2016)

Sarah Connor?


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Juli 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut?


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Nicht Lena und nicht Sarah singt aber auch.​


----------



## Crippler (11 Juli 2016)

Vanessa Mai?


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Vanessa Mai ist es nicht aber die gesuchte kann auch nicht singen und ist Blond.​


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Juli 2016)

Vanessa Mai ist es nicht aber die gesuchte kann auch nicht singen und ist Blond.​


----------



## Tornald (11 Juli 2016)

Helene Fischer?


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

Wieder nicht die gesuchte ist ein paar Jahre jünger als Helene und sie wurde in der DDR geboren kurz bevor die Lichter ausgingen.​


----------



## Crippler (12 Juli 2016)

Annemarie Eilfeld

PS: Nicht immer so negativ über deutsche Schlagersängerinnen reden!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

:thumbup:



 

 

​


----------



## Crippler (12 Juli 2016)

Weiter geht's mit den nächsten Buchstaben


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Juli 2016)

Ich setze diese runde mal aus weil ich es weiß.​


----------



## Nicci72 (12 Juli 2016)

Heidi Klum?


----------



## Crippler (12 Juli 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ich setze diese runde mal aus weil ich es weiß.​



Tja. Ist auch leicht, wenn mann es weiß.



Nicci72 schrieb:


> Heidi Klum?



Nein. Sie ist keine Deutsche.


----------



## didi0815 (12 Juli 2016)

Wie hiess die von friends? Courtney Cox oder so?
Oder Kate Moss?


----------



## Tornald (12 Juli 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ich setze diese runde mal aus weil ich es weiß.​


...Dito! ​


----------



## Crippler (13 Juli 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Wie hiess die von friends? Courtney Cox oder so?
> Oder Kate Moss?



Nein beides Falsch. Sie kommt nicht aus den USA und ist nicht in England geboren.



Tornald schrieb:


> ...Dito! ​



Wie könnte man den Arsch auch vergessen!!


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Juli 2016)

Damit es weiter geht es ist Hermine Grangerrofl3rofl3​


----------



## Crippler (21 Juli 2016)

Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz einig, ob ich das so gelten lassen kann?!


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Juli 2016)

*Viel Spaß Beim Raten 



 *​


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Juli 2016)

*Kleiner Tipp sie kommt aus Europa*​


----------



## Crippler (23 Juli 2016)

Dann werf ich mal* Kate Upton* in den Raum


----------



## didi0815 (23 Juli 2016)

Heide Klum?


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Juli 2016)

*Es ist weder Kate noch Heidi aber sie hat die selbe Nationalität wie Heidi und auch die Haarfarbe kommt hin:thumbup:
*​


----------



## Crippler (23 Juli 2016)

Sarah Connor?


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Juli 2016)

*Sarah Conner ist es nicht sie singt auch aber nicht Hauptsächlich *​


----------



## Crippler (24 Juli 2016)

Kim Fisher?


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juli 2016)

*Ne Ne auch nicht Kim die gesuchte Singt ist Schauspielerin und kommt ursprünglich von Privat TV.​*


----------



## didi0815 (24 Juli 2016)

J. Biedermann?


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juli 2016)

*Jeanette Biedermann ist es auch nicht sie macht eher Kinofilme auch international und war schon für den Emmy nominiert,sie hat mehrere Bambis und andere Preise.*​


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Juli 2016)

Markus Lanz


----------



## Crippler (24 Juli 2016)

Heike Makatsch?


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juli 2016)

*Spitze :thumbup:



 

 *​


----------



## Crippler (25 Juli 2016)

Mal was einfaches...denke ich


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Juli 2016)

Christina Aguilera?​


----------



## didi0815 (25 Juli 2016)

Nazan Eckes wenn ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## Crippler (25 Juli 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Nazan Eckes wenn ich mich nicht irre..



Du irrst dich nicht!:thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (25 Juli 2016)

Auf ein neues und hoffentlich nicht all zu schwer.


----------



## Crippler (25 Juli 2016)

Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## didi0815 (25 Juli 2016)

Nope, J´lo isses nicht. Sie hat meines Wissens nichts mit Musik zu tun.


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2016)

*Helene Fischer*


----------



## didi0815 (25 Juli 2016)

Stimmt, mit Musik hat die Fischer ja auch nix am Hut  

Aber der VOrname beginnt ebenfalls mit H. dieser Dame.


----------



## Crippler (26 Juli 2016)

Halle Berry


----------



## didi0815 (28 Juli 2016)

Bingo!


----------



## Crippler (28 Juli 2016)

Neuer A****, neues Glück


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Juli 2016)

Lindsay Lohan?​


----------



## Crippler (28 Juli 2016)

Nein

Die gesuchte stammt nicht aus den USA, ist u.a. aber auch als Schauspielerin tätig.


----------



## didi0815 (28 Juli 2016)

Fernanda Brandao?


----------



## Crippler (28 Juli 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Fernanda Brandao?



Negativ.

Bis auf einen Beruf stimmen diese überein, aber kontinental bewegen wir uns weiter östlich.


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Juli 2016)

Crippler schrieb:


> Negativ.
> 
> Bis auf einen Beruf stimmen diese überein, aber kontinental bewegen wir uns weiter östlich.



Weiter östlich von Brasilien oder Deutschland?


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 Juli 2016)

Ist es Yvonne Catterfeld?​


----------



## Crippler (1 Aug. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Weiter östlich von Brasilien oder Deutschland?





Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Ist es Yvonne Catterfeld?​



Nein. Die gesuchte ist aus Deutschland aber 13 Jahre älter.


----------



## Tornald (1 Aug. 2016)

Tina Ruland?


----------



## Crippler (2 Aug. 2016)

Tipp1: Moderatorin, Schauspielerin und singt auch
Tipp2: Kommt aus Deutschland
Tipp3: 1966 geboren
Tipp4: Privatfernsehen


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2016)

*Caroline Beil ?*​
Das Original ist ein Playboy Foto darf also hier nicht gezeigt werden


----------



## Crippler (2 Aug. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Caroline Beil ?*​
> Das Original ist ein Playboy Foto darf also hier nicht gezeigt werden



:thumbup: Richtig!


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2016)

Hier der nächste POPO



 

Schaut mal wieder beim Tittequiz vorbei​


----------



## didi0815 (2 Aug. 2016)

Oha, das hätte ich nicht gedacht @C. Beil.


----------



## Crippler (2 Aug. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Hier der nächste POPO



Selena Gomez?


----------



## Akrueger100 (2 Aug. 2016)

Die Berufe und das Land stimmen aber sie ist 4 Jahre älter als Selena​


----------



## Crippler (3 Aug. 2016)

Melissa Benoist


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Aug. 2016)

Auch wenn mann es nicht sieht die gesuchte ist Afroamerikanerin.​


----------



## Crippler (9 Aug. 2016)

Cassie Ventura?


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Aug. 2016)

Cassie Ventura leider falsch sie hat das Schauspiel von der Mutter und die Musik vom Vater (kleiner extra Tipp ihre Mutter wurde mal aus einer TV Serie zeitweise verbannt weil sie zuviel zeigte)


----------



## Crippler (9 Aug. 2016)

Dann muss es *Zoë Kravitz* sein!


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Aug. 2016)

*Richtig!



 

 *​


----------



## Crippler (10 Aug. 2016)

Dann mach ich mal mit einem schön verpackten Exemplar weiter.


----------



## didi0815 (10 Aug. 2016)

Judith Rackers?


----------



## Crippler (10 Aug. 2016)

Nein. Die gesuchte ist 5 Jahre jünger, aber auch Deutsche.


----------



## didi0815 (11 Aug. 2016)

Helene Fischer passt auch nicht ganz vom Alter her wa? Wären keine 5 Jahre... könnte ja ansonsten passen gell


----------



## Nicci72 (11 Aug. 2016)

Collien Fernandes?


----------



## Crippler (11 Aug. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Helene Fischer passt auch nicht ganz vom Alter her wa? Wären keine 5 Jahre... könnte ja ansonsten passen gell





Nicci72 schrieb:


> Collien Fernandes?



Beides Nein

Tipp1: Deutsche
Tipp2: 1981 geboren
Tipp3: Schauspielerin


----------



## didi0815 (11 Aug. 2016)

J. Biedermann?


----------



## Crippler (11 Aug. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> J. Biedermann?



Jeanette kann es nicht sein (siehe Tipp 2)

Tipp1: Deutsche
Tipp2: 1981 geboren
Tipp3: Schauspielerin 
Tipp 4: Berlin


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2016)

*Susan Hoecke*:thumbup:


----------



## Crippler (12 Aug. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Susan Hoecke*:thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2016)

*...??*


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Aug. 2016)

*Denise Richards?*​


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2016)

*...in Deutschland geboren (NRW)*


----------



## Crippler (13 Aug. 2016)

Heidi Klum


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2016)

*die Gesuchte ist auch Model, aber wesentlich jünger *


----------



## didi0815 (13 Aug. 2016)

Lena Gerke?


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2016)

*...die Gesuchte hat einen sehr bekannten Fussball Nationalspieler als Freund*


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Aug. 2016)

Ann-Kathrin Brömmel



 ​


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Akrueger100 (14 Aug. 2016)

Und hier mal was Kleines aber feines



 ​


----------



## Crippler (15 Aug. 2016)

Einfach mal aus dem Bauch raus...Diane Kruger?


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Aug. 2016)

*Nicht Diane!! Sie Ist Jünger hat dunklere Haare und ist echt Hollywood
*​


----------



## Crippler (16 Aug. 2016)

Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Aug. 2016)

*Kristen Stewart ist es auch nicht die gesuchte ist vorwiegend Serien Darstellerin hat aber auch schon Filme gemacht und als extra Tipp sie hat mal die kleine Schwester ihres Bruders gespielt.*​


----------



## Crippler (17 Aug. 2016)

Emily Osment?


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Aug. 2016)

Wieder daneben wie gesagt sie ist Dunkelhaarig sehr schlank und Jeder in ihrer Familie hat etwas mit Film und Fernsehn zu tun.Ihren Nachnamen findet mann täglich in vor und abspanen im Deutschen Fernsehn
. ​


----------



## Crippler (18 Aug. 2016)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Wieder daneben wie gesagt sie ist Dunkelhaarig sehr schlank und Jeder in ihrer Familie hat etwas mit Film und Fernsehn zu tun.Ihren Nachnamen findet mann täglich in vor und abspanen im Deutschen Fernsehn
> . ​



Ich fasse mal zusammen:

Unter 40 Jahren
dunkle Haare
schlank
geboren in L.A. (oder bezieht sich das Hollywood auf die Familie?)
Seriendarstellerin
hat mind. 1 Bruder
eine Serie mit ihr läuft täglich im Deutschen Fernsehen


... Ich hab absolut keinen Plan


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Aug. 2016)

Es laufen täglich mehrere Serien ihrer Familie im TV ihr Stiefbruder ist z.B. in einer Serie ihre Vaters zu sehen! ( Dein erster Tipp war Diane K. denk an ihre Filme und du findest den Vornamen der gesuchten):thumbup:
​


----------



## Crippler (18 Aug. 2016)

:knie::knie::knie::knie:

Respekt. Das ich absolut nicht weiß wer es sein könnte, das hab ich escht noch nicht gehabt.

Der Tipp mit den Filmen hat es dann aber doch ans Licht gebracht:

Troian Bellisario


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Aug. 2016)

Glückwunsch!!! Natürlich ist es die Süße TROIAN 



 

 

 ​


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2016)

*....???*


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2016)

*...zu schwer, wa !!!!*


----------



## Nicci72 (14 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...zu schwer, wa !!!!*



:schirm6:


----------



## Tittelelli (14 Nov. 2016)

Roberto Blanco


----------



## Marco2 (14 Nov. 2016)

*...ein hübscher Hintern, meine hübsche Maus aus dem Norden !!!*


----------



## Nicci72 (21 Nov. 2016)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...ein hübscher Hintern, meine hübsche Maus aus dem Norden !!!*



...ääääähhhhh...


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Marco2 (20 Dez. 2016)

*es traut sich wohl keiner ran, an die strenge Betty*


----------



## didi0815 (20 Dez. 2016)

Bettina Tietjen? (NDR)


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2016)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Bettina Tietjen? (NDR)




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Krimes88 (29 Jan. 2017)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Krimes88 (29 Jan. 2017)

Sarah connor


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2017)

...fehlt nur noch "Angela Merkel"

...gleich kommt was Neues !!


----------



## Marco2 (18 März 2017)

*....???*


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 März 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *....???*



Das Ding heißt POPO-quiz und nicht Schenkel-Quiz alsowo ist der PO?:angry:​


----------



## Tittelelli (18 März 2017)

Weltenbummler


----------



## Crippler (25 März 2017)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt POPO-quiz und nicht Schenkel-Quiz also wo ist der PO?:angry:​



Der ist unter dem Kleid und könnten Ruth Moschner gehören.


----------



## Marco2 (26 März 2017)

Ruth ist es nicht, sie war aber in der Sendung mit dabei !!!wink2


----------



## Flosa (31 Mai 2017)

oder die Aniston


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

Flosa schrieb:


> oder die Aniston



...no !!!


----------



## didi0815 (31 Mai 2017)

V. Poth.... alles zu einfach


----------



## Marco2 (31 Mai 2017)

didi0815 schrieb:


> V. Poth.... alles zu einfach



*...ganz einfach, wie immer bei mir !!*wink2wink2



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## hirnknall (21 Sep. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


>



Ich tippe mal auf Verona Pooth 

Könnte aber auch Ruth Moschner sein


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Sep. 2017)

Ganz klar, Claudia Roth


----------



## flaix1991 (10 Okt. 2017)

Jessica Alba


----------



## runnigman (13 Feb. 2018)

cooles quiz gerne mehr


----------



## hirnknall (13 Feb. 2018)

runnigman schrieb:


> cooles quiz gerne mehr



Na dann, hau rein


----------



## peer (4 Nov. 2018)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> So Bei wem ist hier das Rückendekolleté etwas tief geraten?



Geile Poansatz!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2018)

*Heidi-Heida...HEIDI KLUM !!!​*


----------



## Markus 19 (2 Dez. 2018)

Ich tippe auf Jessica alba


----------



## Markus 19 (4 Dez. 2018)

Der hintern kann nur einer Frau gehören und das ist die schöne Jessica alba


----------



## hirnknall (7 Dez. 2018)

Dieses Maurerdekolleté kann nur einem gehören:

Markus Maria Profitlich

:WOW:


----------



## Tittelelli (7 Dez. 2018)

das ist doch Hirnknall


----------



## Peterretep (5 Jan. 2019)

Tippe auch auf Alba.


----------



## tschery1 (17 Feb. 2019)

Markus 19 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Jessica alba




Nein die Alba hat keine Warze über dem Poansatz!


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

Geht es hier irgendwann mal weiter?


----------



## Luvbutts (17 Apr. 2019)

also der Po in Post #3511 gehört definitiv Heidi Klum


----------



## Luvbutts (18 Apr. 2019)

Ich stoße das Spiel einfach mal mit einem frischen Po wieder an.
Na wer zeigt uns hier seine Kiste?


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2019)

Ich tippe mal auf Angelique Kerber


----------



## Luvbutts (27 Apr. 2019)

Angelique ist es nicht.

Erster Tipp: Es ist ein internationaler Popo!


----------



## Luvbutts (28 Apr. 2019)

Na kommt keiner drauf?

Zweiter Tipp: US-amerikanische Schauspielerin geboren 1975


----------



## Luvbutts (29 Apr. 2019)

Noch ein Tipp , vielleicht erkennt den Popo dann jemand...

Dritter Tipp: Erste Rolle in einer Fernsehserie im Jahr 2000 in Beverly Hills 90210 (1 Folge), im Jahr 2004 gelang Ihr der Internationale Durchbruch in Ihrer bekanntesten Rolle.


----------



## Luvbutts (4 Mai 2019)

Letzter Tipp, wenn bis Mitternacht keiner drauf komt werde ich hier Auflösen.

Vierter Tipp: Ihre Tochter, in Ihrer bekanntesten Rolle, hört auf den Namen Juanita.


----------



## hirnknall (4 Mai 2019)

Janet Leigh soso


----------



## starq (21 Juli 2019)

stimmt tatsächlich


----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

Caro Daur ist hot!


----------



## Marco2 (23 Dez. 2019)

...ich rauche jetzt eine !!


----------



## hirnknall (24 Dez. 2019)

Ich tippe mal auf Reiner Calmund


----------



## heino77 (6 Jan. 2020)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## Crippler (17 Feb. 2020)

Luvbutts schrieb:


> Ich stoße das Spiel einfach mal mit einem frischen Po wieder an.
> Na wer zeigt uns hier seine Kiste?



Eva Longoria


----------



## Marco2 (26 Feb. 2020)

*...mal was Neues !!!*
*Wem gehört dieser hübsche Knack-Hintern ???*



​


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Jessica alba


----------



## Dharmagreg (21 Juli 2021)

Inka Schneider


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

...nix Jessi, nix Inka !!!...die Gesuchte sieht man ab und zu mal beim "rbb"wink2


----------



## Luvbutts (21 Juli 2021)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2021)

Luvbutts schrieb:


> Madeleine Wehle




*jupp !!!!*:WOW::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=762958&highlight=madeleine+wehle


----------



## Luvbutts (22 Juli 2021)

Dann auf in die nächste Runde:


----------



## Dharmagreg (23 Juli 2021)

Katze Dani


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2021)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Luvbutts (26 Juli 2021)

Es ist nicht die Katze und nicht die Schöneberger


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

Marlene Lufen :WOW:


----------



## Luvbutts (26 Juli 2021)

Wieder die falsche Dame und als kleiner Tipp, auch der falsche Fernsehsender wink2


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Sexy Cora oder Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Luvbutts (26 Juli 2021)

Auch Falsch der gesuchte Po und der Po von Frau Thomalla trennen 26 Jahre


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2021)

...ich versuche jetzt Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Dharmagreg (26 Juli 2021)

Nastassja Kinski


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2021)

Jana Azizi


----------



## Luvbutts (26 Juli 2021)

Nein, immer noch keiner richtig.


----------



## Dharmagreg (27 Juli 2021)

Ilona Staller


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2021)

*Frauke Ludowig*



​


----------



## Luvbutts (27 Juli 2021)

:thumbup: Yes


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

​


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

Hoeppner M.


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup:



 

 

​


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

in Deutschland geboren!!

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/6258/n5yz4wk3_png.htm


----------



## Crippler (28 Juli 2021)

Dharmagreg schrieb:


> in Deutschland geboren!!
> 
> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/6258/n5yz4wk3_png.htm



Der Po dürfte Vanessa Mai gehören


----------



## Dharmagreg (28 Juli 2021)

richtig, Vanessa Mai im Jahre 2018


----------



## willis (13 Dez. 2021)

Da Ewerton nix fragt bin ich 

aus gegebenem Anlass 

mal so frei:

Guggst Du hier:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Dez. 2021)

*Emma Watson *


----------



## willis (17 Dez. 2021)

Is das ein Po! Mein Gott, wie heiß ich sie finde ...

Marco2 ist dran, weil richtig!

Die göttliche Emma



​


----------

